# Where to buy cheap drugs



## frankie

Hello All

We are about to start a second course of IVF and wondered if anyone knows which is the best place to buy the cheapest drugs (menopur) . 
The first time (which was unsuccesful) I managed to get them from my GP but they can only fund one course.

Thanks

Frankie

*The following are the same company (Serono):- *
Applied Dispensary Services 0800 3285323
Clinovia 01279 456789
Ferring 0870 2400518
Healthcare at Home 0870 3332867
Calea/Organon 0870 7492020 (but this branch doesn't supply Menopur)

*The following are different independent chemists:- *
Fazely Pharmacy 01827 262488
West Town Chemist 01733 564144
Pharmasure Ltd 01923 233466 (also have a website www.pharmasure.co.uk)
Ali's at Shadwell 0207 790 9150
Central Homecare 01420 543400 

*My prescription is as follows:-*
Menopur 75iu x 55
Pregnyl 5000iu x 2
Pregnyl 1500iu x 2
Cyclogest 400mg x 36
Buserelin 5.5ml x 2

*Total cost from clinic = £994.50 not including £3 per item dispensing fee **

Sharps kit required as follows
Buserelin - approx 30 syringes, approx 30 injection needles, swabs, cotton pads, sharps disposal bin
Menopur & Pregnyl - approx 30 syringes, approx 30 mixing needles, approx 30 injection needles, swabs, cotton pads, sharps disposal bin

Quotes obtained today are as follows:-
Applied Dispensary Services/Ferring  
Package price inc delivery £779.33  not including sharps and bin but they are obliged to provide it if you specifically ask for it when ordering

Fazeley Pharmacy 
Menopur £12.20 per amp
Pregnyl 5000 £7.19 for 2
Pregnyl 1500 £3.60 for 2
Cyclogest 75p each
Buserelin £15 per bottle
P&P £9.95
Package price inc delivery £748.74  and need to request sharps

West Town Chemist
Menopur total cost £788.28
Pregnyl total cost £13.10
Cyclogest total cost £27.22
Buserelin total cost £30
P&P £25
Package price inc delivery £877.05

Pharmasure Ltd
Menopur total cost £728.75 includes full menopur sharps kit and bin
Pregnyl total cost £32.72 includes £20 charge for cold shipping the items
Cyclogest 80p each, total cost £28.80
Buserelin £16.41 each, total cost £32.82 + £5 for Buserelin sharps kit
Package price inc delivery and all sharps and bins £828.09

Ali's at Shadwell
Menopur £13.65 per amp
Pregnyl £5 each + £25 p&p
Cyclogest 85p each
Buserelin £15.50 each
Package price inc delivery £872.35

Central Homecare
Menopur total cost £638 with sharps
Pregnyl 5000iu £8.10
Pregnyl 1500iu £5.50
Cyclogest total cost £29.81
Buserelin total cost £32.94 with pack
Package price inc delivery £714.35

Lesson learned 1 - if you're ordering drugs that need cold delivery, check the delivery costs. May be worth while getting your cold delivery drugs on a seperate prescription if you want to source them direct from your clinic and take them home to ensure safe delivery.

Lesson learned 2 - always check to see if your clinic will provide your sharps/syringes, bins, swabs etc or if the place you're buying your drugs from will provide them, and of course how much they cost

Lesson learned 3 - check P&P costs overall and delivery lead times.

Lesson learned 4 - before you send off your prescription, scan it/photocopy it, and send it to your drug supplier recorded post with your contact details including home and mobile phone number, and a covering letter

That's all I can think that occurred to me whilst I was ringing around talking to these people. I'm off to post my prescription to Central Homecare!

/links*


----------



## Pogo1

Hi girls,

I use a clinic in London in Wigmore st. 'John Bell and Croydon'. They seem to stock everything that my clininc precribes. I don't know if they are cheap as I haven't used any other chemist to compare prices. However, I would assume that if they keep a large stock of everything their prices might be comparable. 

Telula - You will need a prescription for the HCG drug - You might be able to get that from your GP though - have you tried?

Crystal
x


----------



## daisyg

Hi Emily,

I think the chemist in Peterborough is called West Town Chemist. Tel 01733 311150 Fax. 01733 3564144
Chemists name is Murley Pirmohamed.

Hope this helps
Good Luck
Daisy


----------



## Mummyof2

I have been told about a cheap place to buy IVF/ICSI drugs.  The chemist is in Peterborough.  It is called West Town Chemist. It is at mayor's walk near the district hospital. The phone number is 01733 564144.  The chemist is Murley Pirmohamed. His rates are really reasonable, but if you are on puregon, the cheapest place for that is Home Care, Organon, whose number is 0870 749 2020 - Organon's IF dept is also called Calea UK. 

I believe CARE Notts is cheap for drugs. Call 01159 667731 Zoe, 01159 667732 Suzanna or 01159 667730 Jenny and ask for a quote - they buy their drugs from Clinovia so it might be cheaper to go to Clinovia direct - I'm not sure as someone told me that CARE Notts is cheaper because they bulk buy from Clinovia so get a discount.  Best to ring and get a quote from both places.

Clinovia is the supplier that I have used in the past (they are very professional and helpful I have found).  The drugs are delivered by the next day after they receive your prescription so nice and quick.  

Clinovia Ltd
PO Box 26
62 High Street
Ware
Herts
SG12 8YA

Tel: 01279 456705 or 01279 456789 (I ask for Paula Miller as she is very professional I have found)
Web page: www.clinovia.co.uk


I have also been told that Tesco are very good and competitively priced with their IVF drugs, you could also get a quote from Boots the Chemist as they sell IVF drugs.


The best thing is to ring around getting quotes.

Hope this helps.

Jenny



/links


----------



## Serafena

Hi all,

Just want to add that I have used Murley at West Town three times now, all with excellent service so would throughly recommend him!

Jen xxx


----------



## nicnack

Hi Jenny,

Her is the number for Applied Dispensary services: 0870 2400 518. They gave me a quote over the phone. The next stage is for me to send in my persciption and then they debit your credit card and send out the drugs for next day delivery.

Good luck xx
Nicnack


----------



## Serafena

Abbi,

I was at the Isis and compared to West Town Chemist's prices (contact details somewhere on this thread!), they were expensive so we went through West Town by just asking the Isis to give us the prescription.  As a comparison the West Town price for cyclogest is 50p each and the Isis charge £1 each!

Good luck!

Love Jen xxx


----------



## melaniep

Hi L
You can try the chemist in peterborugh who delivers drugs all over the UK for a flat fee of 20 pounds wherever you live. Give them a  call on 01733 564144. our second cheapest was ferring on 08702400518, we too had the same problem with clinovia. The chemist in Peterborough comes highly recommended and he does not make any mark up just charges an admin fee of 10 pounds, give them  ago!
Good luck, M


----------



## Plink

Hi
It is called Rigcharm in Shadwell, E1. Should be in phone book if not pm me and I'll send it

Louise x


----------



## SteveP

Hi All. First post on this forum - been a bit of a lurker up to now.

Thought I would post as my wife and I are finally about to start our first cycle of IVF, and I've done some ringing around to check drug prices.

We've got a choice of Menopur or Gonal-F (I'm guessing this is a pretty common prescription).

I've rung round a few of the suppliers mentioned in this post and these are their current prices (I'm sure the moderator will scrub this post if we can't post prices - but couldn't see anything in the T&Cs)

*Bristol Center for Reproductive medicine - 0117 902 1100* 
Gonal - F : £22.50 per 75iu equivalent (in 300iu pens)
Menopur : £20.50 per 75iu ampule

*West Town Chemist - Peterborough - 01733 564144*
Gonal-F. £22.50 per 75iu ampule
Menopur: £14 per 75iu ampule

Spoke to the pharmacist/owner who seemed really helpful. He said that the Gonal-F pens were relatively new and as such carried a premium price, he quoted £157.50 for a 450 iu pen.

£20 delivery (or you could pick up), and £10 dispensing fee.
These prices were lower than our clinic (Bristol CRM) for Menopur, but much the same for Gonal-F.

*Clinovia - 01279 456705*
Gonal-F : £29.93 per 75iu 
Menopur : £15.60 per 75iu

They only stock the Gonal-F in vials rather than the pens

*Boots online - http://www.boots.com/microsites/microsite_info_template.jsp?contentId=2797*
Gonal-F : £32.10 per 75 iu

Didn't ask for menopur prices from Boots for some reason - doesn't look like they would be cheaper based on their Gonal price.

And finally - the winner (at least on price) :

*Serono/ADS - 0870 2400518*

Gonal-F : £17.70 per 75iu equivalent in a pen (ie. £70.80 per 300iu pen)
Menopur : £10 per 75iu

No delivery charge. No VAT either for Home delivery (thats probably the same for all these providers)

btw. If your clinic tells you that you HAVE to buy your drugs from them I would say they are on legally dodgy ground - I don't think the HFEA would be very impressed, and mentioning that you will check it with the HFEA may change their mind. Failing that speak to your local Citizens Advice Bureau who may be able to advise on the legal position. (Although I understand that confrontation is the last thing we need when going through IF treatment)

Hope this helps

/links


----------



## Janis18

Hi,
Alis Chemist in Shadwell have great prices. Boots quoted me £54 per box of 10 clexane, as did a few other pharmacies. He charged £34 (really nice helpful guy too)
Tel - 7790 9150, located in Shadwell, E1 (Near DLR/East London Line tube stop).
Hope this helps
regards
jane


----------



## Plink

Hi

Ditto the above (Ali's chemist is local to me and I used them too) but you must get a price check. He is VERY reasonable for most stuff but Peterborough was cheaper for eg Orgalutran (£25 per vial compared to Ali's £35)
This was still £15 cheaper than my clinic who wanted £50 per vial!!

The message is....SHOP AROUND!!

Hope this helps
Plink x


----------



## Anthony Reid

The West Town peterborough clinic offer very competitive rates and deal by post.

If you order in the morning, they will get it to you by 12 am the next day.

http://www.cambridgeshirechamber.co.uk/pooled/profiles/BF_COMP/view.asp?Q=BF_COMP_26024

Hope that helps,
Tony,
x


----------



## gizzi

Hi all, I have been reading the forum for myself and the wife for some weeks now and it has been very usefull and informative.

Particularly , as we are heading for our second attempt at ICSI, we needed to pay for the next lot of drugs. I found a local pharmacy in the midlands who managed to improve on quotes that I had from all others listed on the furum. It definatly worth a few phone calls.

I dont know what he would do about postage as we picked the bag of suff up ourselves but by all means give him a try if anyone is searching.

In particular we were getting Orgalutron and Menopur as the expensive drugs.

Tel Tamworth (01827) 262488.  Ask to speak to the pharmasist and mention that you got his number from this web site.

Good luck to everyone

Regards Adrian & Debbie


----------



## Jellyhead

sure sweetie...
Home Care Plan Service 
9.00-7.00pm Monday - Friday 08707492020
will let you know how it all goes with del people. They are so helpfull....  good luck
Jelly x


----------



## KittyR

Sorry I couldn't be bothered  to read through all 11 pages to see if anyone else has posted this - but I have found Boots online pharmacy to be the cheapest.

http://www.boots.com/microsites/microsite_info_template.jsp?contentId=2798

You need a prescription, they give you a quote by email and then you post the prescription to them and then they send the drugs out recorded delivery, usually within a coupole of days. Very efficient and personalised service, they ring you if there is a delay, query etc.

Would be interested if anyone has found anywhere cheaper though.

K


----------



## nikkit

I just bought some from Applied Dispensary Services - 0870 2400518.  

You call them up and they give you a quote on the phone (last week they quoted £13 for 75ui of menopur), then if you want to buy from them you send in your prescription (must be original copy), they call you back the next day to take credit card details and then deliver them by courier the following day.  They are based in W. Yorks but they deliver to all parts (I'm in Bristol).  You pay a £30 dispensary fee and that covers delivery cost.  I thought it was a very good service and much cheaper than buying through the Lister where I'm being treated.

Nikki


----------



## Plink

Hello

I think most clinics know (and understand) why we get drugs outside. ARGC referred me to Alis chemist in Shadwell to get HUmira (they gave me the phone number without me asking)

I think it is worth asking your doctor about this rather than relying on what one fertility nurse says.
MOst of us dont get our drugs direct from the clinics pharmacy as its much pricier.

I had Puregon and found the Shadwell chemist already (via my local chemist) and was able to save hundreds of pounds.

Tpo give an example , my first clinic (LFC) charged £300 for 600 IU Puregon. Alis cost me about £235 for £600 IU (and was the cheapest I could find)
I also saved £15 PER VIAL of ORGALUTRAN (£35 at Alis compared to £50 at LFC) 

They made no secret of this and the doctor told me I may get the medication cheaper outside the clinic.

BTW Ali does mail order too and so does the chemist in Peterborough, who is also cheap.

Hope this helps
Plink

(Incidentally, a private prescription can be 'cashed' in any pharmacy, you are not obliged to use the clinic's own pharmacy supply. Alis chemist told me they have patients going there from all over the place. He is based in E1)


----------



## Marielou

'Allied Dispensary services'  , and you can contact them:

Allied Dispensary Services
Unit 4,
Pioneer Way
Pioneer Business Park
Castleford
WF10 5QU

0870 2400518

Hope that helps! 
I've spoken to them today, they've been very helpful, and the prices they quote are good too. 

Marie xx


----------



## rontuck

I made a few phone calls today to my clinic Lister, Ferring, & Fazeley Pharmacy.  The Fazeley chemist came out slightly cheaper than Ferring (I won't even bother mentioning the price they quoted me at the Lister!). The pharmacist at the Fazeley is lovely - he charges the same price as the British National Formulary - he told me that he's got a contract to provide drugs for NHS patients but doesn't think that private patients should lose out, especially when the drugs are for IVF. 

The price I was quoted is:

Synarel 60 £55.66
Menopur £13.50 per vial
Ovitrelle £33.31.

Hopes this help

Ronnie


----------



## melaniejhodson

Hi

I used Pharmasure.  The combined cost of menopur and cetrotide was £300 cheaper!  Let me know if you want tel nbr/address.

Good luck


----------



## ask4help

Hello,

I have just received my package of drugs from Applied Dispensary Services and found them to be not only the cheapest by £100s, but really friendly and most importantly reliable.  I sent my prescription to them and yesterday completed my payment for the drugs via the telephone and the drugs were delivered in an ice box to me at 9.30 this morning.  FANTASTIC!

Their contact number is 0800 3285323 and the cost of my drugs was £999.99 including delivery.  I received:-

3750 Gonal F - 10 days supply of 375iu - supplied in four pens of 900iu each with two additional vials of 75iu to make it up to the 3750 needed over the 10 day period.

1 x Ovitrelle

1 x 30 sniffs Synarel

1 x 60 sniffs Synarel

45 Cyclogest Progesterone Pessaries

If I had ordered my drugs from my clinic - Bourn Hall - it would have cost me £1681.30.  

The lady I spoke to said that they supplied most other clinics with the drugs and it would be difficult to get the drugs cheaper.

I do believe though that in order to benefit from big savings you would be wise to buy all your drugs from them as a package.

If anyone is due to start a cycle of IVF, it would be good to have a cycle buddie or two.  This is my last attempt and IVF number 5.  

I start down regulating on 12-2-06 and have my first baseline scan on 1st March 2006.

I should add that I did phone West Town chemist in Peterborough , Ali's Dispensary in London and Calea Homecare - none of them came remotely close to Applied Dispensary Services.

Might catch up with a few of you on the cycling boards.

Good luck to you all.

Nadinex


----------



## rontuck

Hi Pinkpear

The number for the Fazeley Pharmacy is 01827 262488.

The pharmacist I spoke to was lovely & if my FET this month doesn't work out I'll be using them too.

I see you're using the satellite unit at the Nuffield.  I'm at the Lister too & am considering using them as I live in Brighton. Can you tell me of your experience with them please?

Good luck

Thanks

Ronnie


----------



## lau

hi tidds
sorry for jumping in but i think Calea  Ltd is part of Organon, We phoned Calea Ltd today, then we faxed through the cover letter which had the list of medication that our clinic had given us, They then phoned us back to confirm the list of drugs and we paid over the phone by credit card,
For the drugs we needed our clinic wanted £1350, At Calea we had everthing for £511

Suprefact injection5.5 mls x 2
Puregon 600 I/U 0.72 ml injection x 4 cartridges
Pregnyl 5,000 I/U injection x 2 ampoules
Cyclogest pessaries 400 mgs x 40


Calea Ltd  Tel- 0870 749 2020
              Fax- 0870 749 2024
Hope this helps
lau


----------



## nismat

Initial results of phone calls:
Neither Applied Dispensary Services (aka [email protected]) nor Clinovia (aka Serono) do Puregon, so they are both a non-starter. 
Calea (akak HomeCare) do, but need a faxed prescription before they will even quote, so that's going to have to wait until I can get to a fax machine somewhere.

ETA: Calea still haven't given me a price, 3 days after receiving the fax, and a couple of phone calls to chase 
Boots online price was £915.26 (excluding the pregnyl, but with free p&p)
Rigcharm (Ali's in Shadwell) was total of £922 (excl delivery)
West Town Chemist were very friendly and helpful, plus they had a pretty impressive price of £852.58, inc next day delivery.
However, Fazeley in Tamworth has beaten the lot (even though the v friendly pharmacist started off saying that he couldn't give me a particularly good price on the Puregon). In fact, he literally matched the prices from the BNF, so he's making no profit on it whatsoever - and doesn't want to as he thinks its terrible that IVF drugs cost so much - what a lovely man  . So, it would be £841.27 for the drugs, plus around £5.75 for registered post. Total of £841.27. A saving on the clinic price of £188.73!


----------



## nismat

I just thought that I would summarise the phone numbers for anyone starting on this thread for the first time, as it can take ages to read through all the pages! Plus, quite a lot of the big organisations have more than one name/contact number, so it can be a bit confusing as to who's who. 

*Big drugs suppliers:*
Applied Dispensary Services aka [email protected] 0800 328 5323 or 0870 2400518

Clinovia aka Serono 01279 456789

Calea aka Homecare: 0870 7492020 (prescription needed for quote, faxed to 0870 7492021)

*Independent chemists (will all send through post/courier):*
West Town Chemist (Peterborough): 01733 564144 (press 3 for dispensary)

Rigcharm (Ali's chemist in Shadwell): 020 7790 9150

Fazeley (Tamworth): 01827 262488

Good luck in getting the best price - it really is worth ringing round them all 

Tamsin


----------



## jaffa_orange

I'm with you on that one, jane70. I also bought my drugs from Ali at Rigcharm and I appreciated both his prices and his nice manner. He also told my DH "Good Luck!", and he really liked that.  

Jaffa


----------



## angel wings

Hi Everyone,

I have just had 2 quotes for IVF drugs which I thought were quite cheap, if I had got them from UCH I would have paid nearly £950 just for the menopur.

RIGCHARM                                                                FAZELEY

cyclogest 400mg x 40      £34.00                                  £28.80
menopur 75iu x 44          £660.00                                £594.00
vibramycin 100mg x 8      £6.00                                    £4.18
voltarol 50mg x 2            £1.00                                    £0.50
progynova 2mg x 56        £5.30                                    £5.15
pregnyl 5,000 units x 2    £8.00                                    £6.54

Courier service              £15.00                                  £7.50

Total                            £669.90                                £646.67


Rigcharm is in Shadwell East London
020 7 790 9150

Fazeley is in Tamworth
01827 262488

Good luck everyone

Angel wings
xxx


----------



## angel wings

Hi Acugirl,

Angel wings here, I think I remember you saying that you have just started Primulut so you have lpenty of time to shop around. If I were you I would give UCH a call on Tuesday and ask them to send you your prescription or you can ask to pick it up. They will already know what you are going to be on because of your OST Test.
Then all you need to do is fax or ring round and get some quotes, I would recommend you ring Ali at Fazeley in Tamworth, he was lovely and really helpful. He will give you a breakdown of each item and if you decide to use him then all you need to do is send him your prescription, I sent it by recorded delivery just to be on the safe side. I spoke to him on fri afternoon to confirm he had got everything on my list and recieved them by courier at 8.00 the next morning, thats what I call quick.
All other quotes I got were £700 to £800.

If you need to know anything else, let me know.

Angel wings
xxx


----------



## Jeps

Hello
I got my drugs from Lloyds chemist (they're a chain) and was charged £14 for the Menopur injections compared to £21 that the ACU would have charged me! Think if I have to go through this again I might go direct to the manufacturer which I noticed someone has posted about as they deliver the next day.
jxx


----------



## Brighton

Hi,

Can anyone tell me, if the cheaper chemists/distributors drugs are as good as the more expensive chemists/distributors? I got 6 quotes today, (from the places I have found listed on this website) Cliniovia (who were the most expensive, for the drugs I needed), Applied Dispensing Services, West Town Chemist, Tesco, Mr Ali and Mr Fazeley (the cheapest quote). There was  a one hundred and fifty pound difference between the cheapest ditributor and the most expensive. 

I am a bit concerned because, one of the chemists who gave a middle range price, said he could not understand how the cheapest chemist got his price so low. Now, I know nothing of pharmaceuticals, but does anyone know if these drugs are good? They are not made up in some back street lab are they? LOL 

Seriously though, any thoughts on this?

Brighton


----------



## angel wings

Hi Brighton,

Don't worry, they are the real thing. the smaller pharmacies aren't interested in fleecing you like the bigger companies and the clinics, if you've read my previous posts you will have read, for e.g. that UCH (my clinic) charge £21 per ampoule of menopur compared to Fazely who was £13.50. I wouldn't care but they charge enough on all the scans, tests etc.. you have to have.
Some of the smaller pharmacies feel that we shouldn't have to pay for our drugs in the first place, so they keep the prices down.
Hope this is of some help.

Good Luck.

Angel Wings
xxx


----------



## acugirl

hi girls
I was sceptical at first and am now very happy at saving £500. The only thing is that please check with the chemist if any drugs need to be refrigerated. I didn't know my Pregnyl was supposed to be (ie I didn't check the instructions altho it wasn't written on the sticky label) so it now has to be binned as it's been out the fridge for a week. Luckily it's not one of the expensive ones........
good luck, Brighton - you really shd go for it.
xxxacugirl


----------



## Brighton

Hi Angelwings and Acugirl,

Thanks for replying.

I still can't quite believe that a chemist keeps the drugs prices down, because they think we shouldn't have to pay for them in the first place. I know I probably sound old and cynical (and I am!!!!), but it seems a bit too good to be true. Sorry to have so many doubts.

Anyway, good luck to you girls, fingers crossed that we are all pregnant very soon.

Brighton


----------



## nismat

Don't worry Brighton, I can assure you that not only are these cheaper drugs "as good as" the more expensive ones - they are exactly the same thing! They are not some cheaper version mixed up anywhere dodgy, they are the same named drugs from the same manufacturers. I know that it can seem too good to be true that some people _aren't _ trying to make money out of the IVF process, but chemists like Fazeley (where I got mine) truly aren't.

I think that the difference in price comes down to supplier discounts etc. Chemists like Fazeley are selling the drugs at the British National Formulary list price - i.e the price that they pay for them from the manufacturer, no profit margin added whatsoever. As I understand it though, the price an individual chemist pays depending on the distributor that they buy from; distributors will add on an element of cost, so the more stages there are in the chain of purchase, the greater the cost to the consumer.

When I called Calea (sales operation of the manufacturer of Puregon), they also couldn't believe that they weren't the cheapest source. But then, I suppose that you are just talking to a sales rep on the end of the phone, rather than someone involved with actually setting prices!

This really is a valid way to get the same drugs for a much cheaper price - in my opinion you can't lose.


----------



## angel wings

Hi Girls,

Just a quick note to say when you get your PREGNYL, don't forget to put it in the fridge. When i recieved all my drugs, I just checked them all off and didn't look at the boxes   and ened up having to buy more from my clinic.

Angel Wings
xxx


----------



## janeup

Does anybody know where to buy Gonal F 450 at a good price - I have just been quote £147 per ampule which seems huge but maybe i am naive in these matters! I hear somewhere that buying directly from the manufacturer is a good way of cutting costs.  I live in London and should start using this at mid to end of July.  Many thanks


----------



## brownowl23

jane

IF you are in London Try Ali's chemist in SHadwell, he is really cheap for all IVF drugs


Ali's Dispensing Chemist and is at 93, Watney St, E1 2QE - tel 020 7790 9150. it's right by Shadwell Tube (East London line) and DLR - 

Chris


----------



## janeup

thank you.  I have been quoted £147 which x 12 is a hell of lot of dosh!


----------



## angel wings

Hi Jane,

Try Fazeley in Tamworth and ask for Ali, the number is 01827 262 488

Angel Wings
xxx


----------



## janeup

I rang Applied Dispensary and was quoted just over £1,000 for my entire prescription (inc Nafarlin, Ovitrelle and Cyclogest)  which is very good news - about a £1,000 less than everywhere else!  Their number is:  0870 333 2867.  Thank you all for your very helpful advice!


----------



## gizzi

Yes, I can highly recomend fazely Pharmacy. It was Me/Wife that recommended and had 3 cycles. Unfortunatly we did not succeed. We are actually migrating to Australia so have decided to leave it now until we get there. Time ticks on though! Also wife had tyroid problem which was undiagnosed by anyone along the way before we even started IVF. Now she is stable maybe we will have better chances?

Does anyone have any experience of throid issue affecting chances?

Thanks - Adrian/Debbie


----------



## sarah38

Lets bump this up a bit then if we can

Sarah


----------



## rospop

Hi,

I am in Warrington, would they post the drugs to me? sorry, if being a bit thick!

Bec


----------



## hickson

Hi Bec.

I live near Chorley and was going to start IVF in Nov at care.

which clinic are you at,and do you know of any chemist that sell cheap drugs in the north west?

Thanks Hickson x


----------



## rospop

Hi there,

Previous treatment has been at Liverpool Womens', now we're going private have decided to go with Care at Manchester. Have a holiday planned at beginning of Sept so have to wait till end Sept / Oct for next go!
Really need to watch the pennies hence my post, haven't see anything re cheap drugs in the north west which is why I asked if they'd post to me.

Will wait and see if anyone responds........!!

Bec x


----------



## hickson

Hi Bec.

I havent seen any chemist that are cheap up north either..

Do you go on the care board ?

We'll probably be having treatment at around the same time.Have you been to care yet?

Hickson..


----------



## rospop

Hiya,

Yeah have been for our initial appt with Philip Lowe who seemed nice, we were there last week. Have you had an appt, is this your first attempt? Haven't posted on the Care board but have been havin' a nose around!

Care said that they're going to do things slightly different for us, fingers crossed that this time we will be lucky!

Bec x


----------



## hickson

Hi Bec.

Yep,we had our apt with mr patel in april.

My dh had a vas rev last aug.Has been a success in that sperm is there,but has 90% antibodies  .so we will need ivf.
He is on steriods for 6 months to try and reduce these,and i had a lap and dye in June,which showed I had blocked tubes.Mr P said I had endo,when he was looking at my scan,but I dont have that..

We will be trying naturally until oct,then we will go back to care to start treatment when i'll be 40...scary ..carnt beleive i'll be 40..anyway.This will be our first attempt.

There is a lady on the care board who says that Asda do drugs cheaper??.Have you seen?

Hickson x


----------



## Cuthbert

I've just been hunting around for the cheapest drugs before we start our next cycle at King's College, London. I tried Tesco (the most expensive for me), Boots online, the West Town Chemist, Healthcare at Home (0800 328 5323) and Pharmasure (01923 233466). Easily the cheapest for my prescription of Suprecur and Menopur was Pharmasure with the Menopur £12.21 an ampoule. The West Town pharmacy told me that I couldn't possibly get that price for Menopur so I assume that Pharmasure have given me a preferential rate because King's recommended them. Pregnyl would have been more expensive from them because they'd have had to courier it by refrigerated unit so I ordered that from my local pharmacy. And my GP agreed to write me a prescription for the Cyclogest so that saved us about £20.

Jules


----------



## nismat

rospop said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am in Warrington, would they post the drugs to me? sorry, if being a bit thick!
> 
> Bec


Yes, it doesn't matter where you live, as chemists like Fazeley, West Town, and I think Rigcharm's (Ali's) as well, will send them to you by registered post (to arrive next morning), no problem at all (as will the big dispensing firms like Allied Dispensary). It was about £7 for the postage charge for me from Fazeley.

I did a summary of the contacts on page 13 of this thread, if that helps any 

Good luck with it all 
Tamsin


----------



## Kermit

Thought you might all like to know that I have just spoken to the chap at Fazeleys and he is actually appying for a license to supply these types of drugs which will mean that he can approach the manufacturers and then get beter prices - very helpful bloke!

Kx


----------



## Anabelle

aaaaaarrrrggggghhhh

sorry I needed to say that

I've hit a brick wall this morning.  I've managed to find menopur at £11.75 per vial   but because I'm being given a prescription from another NHS Trust (only 2 miles away) they cant let me collect the drugs from them.  I've spoken to my clinic and they have told me that beacuse of the type of prescription I am given, I have to buy my drugs from the hospital pharmacy. So I spoke to the pharmacy and there is nothing they can do about the price.

I'm looking at having to pay an extra £87.50 cos of this.  

Anyone else come across this??

thanks

A
x


----------



## dawnybabes

Can you not ask your GP to write a private prescription ?  I think it's because it's an hospital prescription and you can only get the drugs from there but if your doc wrote one you can get it anywhere.  They will charge you for this but last time I had one it was about £10 so you'd still be making a saving ....


----------



## Anabelle

Dawnybabes

thanks for the advice, I will try that route

A
x


----------



## SydneyG

Hi All,

I got my Synerel, Gonal-F, cyclogest suppos and Ovitrelle for Serono home care - Applied Dispensary Services ph: 0870 333 2867
They were significantly cheaper than the pharmacy at the clinic, and even the BNF list price. If they receive the prescription and payment before 1pm, the will deliver free of charge the next day. 
Regards

Sydney


----------



## Julie-Anne

Hi all,   

I have just ordered my drugs after spending the morning getting quotes from  diffrent companies mentioned and recommended on FF. I contacted Alis chemist in Shadwell who was lovely to speak to on the phone but I would have had to pick the drugs up personally. The cost was only £1 extra for the whole lot from the placed I am using who deliver free of charge. They were recommended by my clinic and have been very helpfull. It is called Organon Home Delivery (Calea)-  tel:08707492020 seems like they deliver throughout the UK. Cost's may be be diffrent depending what you are getting. I had to fax through details of my prescription to Fax number: 08707492021 and they called back to give an itemised quote within an hour.
I called Serono home care - Applied Dispensary Services ph: 0870 333 2867 but they didn't stock the Puregon Cartridges I need. They price they quoted for the rest of the drugs was good too compared to the other placed I called. 

Regards

Julie


----------



## angel wings

Hi Girls,

Just want to highly recommend Ali from Fazely Pharmacy in Tamworth, his prices are really cheap and will be even cheaper as he has applied to sell fertility drugs at the BFN prices. He is also really friendly and sympathises that we have to pay for our drugs, he believes that they should be on the NHS, so do I.

I last bought drugs from him about 4 months ago (he remembered me) he was then charging about £13.50 for menopur, now he has got it down to £12.25.

I did do a post with some prices on but i think it got lost when they revamped the site.

Here are some examples -

Cyclogest 400mg x 40    £28.80
Menopur 75iu                £12.25
Pregnyl 5,000 units x2    £6.54
Progynova 2mg x 56      £5.15
Suprefact nasel spray    £26.50
Gestone 100mg x 20      £90 (£45 for pack of 10)



Fazely - Tel 01827 262 488

            Fax 01827 288 199

Fazely's prices are cheaper than Ali at Rigcharm's in Shadwell East London.


----------



## prija

Hi,
Just to back up Angelwings post above, Ali is fantastic. Everything arrives by courier and is fully covered by insurance. He even dispatched mine without taking payment as it was a Friday afternoon. Can't recommend him highly enough!
Prija


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

I have ordered thorugh Pharmasure as they seem the cheapest for Menopur and Synarel- also seem very friendly on the phone, got them recommended on FF.
L xx


----------



## lily67

Just got 3 vials of Suprefact from Calea for the grand total of £51.

Very impressed with them


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

All my drugs: 2 synarel's 30  and 60, 40 x vials of Menopur, 2 x pregnyls and 2 box of cyclogest + sharps bin and autoinjector and an extra 12pounds for Sat courier came to 666 pounds from Pharmasure.
L xx


----------



## Charvel_amore

Hi ,

This is my first post, and i thought that seeing as though i have just made several phone calls, i would give everyone an up to date cost on menopur 75iu.

Applied Dispensary/Ferring @ Home... £12.80
Rowlands Pharmacy....................... £14.10
Moss Pharmacy @ Waitrose............ £14.75
Fazeley ...................................... £12.25
Woking Nuffield ............................ £15.86
Morrisons .................................... £16.15
Tesco ........................................ £16.10
Asda .......................................... £15.70
Pharmasure ................................. £12.21

I got the impression that there is a bit of a lottery system going on with the exception of Fazeley and my local Rowlands & Moss Pharmacies.  They all wanted to know which clinic i was under, and then i was given the price accordingly.  Pharmasure are the cheapest and they were extremely helpful, as was Fazeley. I still can't believe the variance in the price of the drugs through different outlets...someone is making some money out there!!  I was fortunate enough to get my first cycle from my local GP on the NHS, but they will only subsidise me for one cycle, even though it was abandoned and technically i haven't actually had IVF as yet.

Anyway,  i hope this might be useful to some of you.

Regards,
Melissa


----------



## Succotash

Just to let you all know that Ali at Fazeley is now doing Menopur at £12.25 a vial.  He applied to manufacturer for wholesale licence, hence reduced price.

Succotash


----------



## little nell

Random question, but does anyone know if there is a restriction on the address the meds can be delivered to? I will be travelling from Germany to undertake a private cycle and will therefore only have a hotel address...do you think this will be a problem? 

Thanks


----------



## lily67

Just in case anyone needs Merional, I've just spoken to Fazeley Pharmacy and they are quoting the following

£174.50 for 10x75iu, and £312.30 for 10x150iu

Good Luck to you all

Lilyx


----------



## rospop

Hi all,

Have worked out that we will save about £400 thru buying the drugs ourselves, thanks to you all for your very helpful posts  

Quick question, do the centres (we're at Care) provide you with needles / syringes etc or do we order them when ordering the drugs?

Thanks for your help in advance girlies,
Bec x


----------



## PrincessB

Hi everyone

I have found this part of the site absolutely invaluable. I am on my second IVF but this time I am having to pay for my drugs (last time I managed to get them on the NHS) so was determined to get a better price than the one quoted by my clinic.  So I thought I would share with you the cost savings I made by shopping around.  And it is only thanks to the other people who have already posted the details on here.  Without doubt I would suggest you call Applied Dispensary (also known as Healthcare at home and Ferring at home) on 0870 333 2867.

My scrip was for:

Gonal F pens - 900 iu x 5
Synarel nasal spray - 60 doses x 2
Ovritrelle x1
norethistrone x 10
Tamazepam x 2
Dexamethasone x 24

and I got all of this, including next day delivery by courier for £969.78.  In fact, they have just arrived, so I am very impressed.  All I needed to do was to send my scrip in the post to them, they called the next day (yesterday) to take payment and they were delivered this morning.

My clinic were charging just over £1700, Lloyds chemist near to where I live wanted the same and a local independent chemist wanted £2400!!!!  But they were willing to give me £100 off, whoppee  .  I did call Applied 3 times to check that the price was correct as it was so much lower than everyone else, even Ali from Fazely who it seemed was selling it at cost price of just over £1600.  Apparently, Applied are the main supplier for Serco (?) who manufacture Gonal F so they get very large discounts, plus they said that the pre-filled pens are so popular that the price has really come down.  

Once again, thanks to all of those people who have posted on here before, letting us all know where we can go for our drugs.  

Hope this is of use to some of you.

Jo
x

I've just re-read this and it looks like I work for them, but honestly, I don't!  I'm just very pleased to have saved so much money wanted to share it so that some of you can save some too....


----------



## superted

Hi Girls

Can anyone help.

Have any of you got your drugs from Pharamasure?  They are competitively priced and the only thing is they have said to me that I cannot part order I need to order exactly what is on my prescription nothing more nothing less.

Anyone else ordered from them and had to do that.  Its just that when I ordered from Clinovia I was able to part order and they were very very flexible.  However this time Clinovia are £250 more so its worth me going to Pharmasure?

Thanks for your help.

superted x


----------



## angel wings

Hi Superted,

I have only bought from Ali at Fazely's in Tamworth, have you tried him?

Angel Wings
xxx


----------



## londonlou

Hi,

I've just done my ringing round and found that my cheapest deal is through Pharmasure who make my total £250 less than the clinic quote. Closely followed by Fazeley. The reason Pharmasure came in at £50 cheaper than Fazeley is the big dfference in the price for Progynova. They came in at £5 a box as opposed to £12! Might check that price again tomorrow. 

I rang Healthcare at home recommended by Ferring who said they couldn't deal with me as they only dealt direct with the hospital  Weird, seeing as many here seem to have got drugs through them. I'll try again.

My prices from Pharmasure:
Menopur £12.21 each.

Lou
x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Maybe the clinic can prescribe separately on different sheets and then you can shop around.  I have heard that |Pharmasure won't give ARCG ladies drugs as they supply the clinic and then the clinic mark up ++++ and also make it difficult for ladies to get drugs elsewhere!
L


----------



## shelly_anne

Hi

I have read this with much interest.

My clinic have prescribed menogon for me and I noticed that no one had ever mentioned it.

Is there no-one else on this drug.  I was on the first time and it I had horrible reactions to it so was put on a different drug the second time round.

Any feedback would be really helpful.

Thanks

Shelly_anne xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

I am at the Bridge and have had to extend my stimming by 2 days so needed to get the extra drugs for theat night, so couldn't send off the Pharmasure etc.  

I phoned Mr ALi's pharmacy in Shadwell and they had Menopur in stock, and less than 20 mins later on the tube I had saved 110 pounds.  Mr Ali is very nice (I imgained him as an old man, but he is young) as the others in the small pharmacy- it is right outside the Shadwell Tube.  

More annoyingly the clinic rang later that afternoon just before they closed and told me to increase the dose even further so I needed to go back and get another prescription and went to the Mr ALi this morning- again it saved me 40 pounds on 4 amps.

Someone was asking do they send you needles- Pharmasure sent me a big box of syringes, needles, amp snaps, sharps bin and an  auto injector (I requested it).

L


----------



## lily67

Hi Shelly

Menogon is the same as Menopur I think, but I was told by Ali at Fazely that it's even cheaper than Menopur, something like £9 a vial.

Hope that heps

Lilyx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Hi Lisa
Pharmasure Ltd 01923 233466 
They are open from 9-5 pm and the stuff arrived by courier in a boig box and ice pack for PREGANYL 2 days after I gave them my payment details over the phone.  They were great. I also asked for an autoinjector 

I also needed to 2 days additional days of high dose Menopur so needed to get it that day went on foot to Mr Ali's in Shadwell (Rigcharm) and he was fab too and similar price and not too far from my clinic in London right by the tube. They all do a courier service so shop around for the best prices.

Good luck.
L xx


----------



## angel wings

Hi Lisa,

The 2 most cheapest pharmacies I found were the following :-

Ali at Fazeley (Tamworth)
01827 262 488
01827 288199 (fax)

Ali at Rigcharm (Shadwell, East London)
020 7790 9150

I have used Ali at Fazely twice now and found him the cheapest, you can fax him a copy of your prescription and then forward the original one on by post. He will give you an immediate quote over the phone. Drugs are delivered the next day.

Ali at Rigcharm was the next cheapest after Fazely but charged more for courier service than Fazely even though I live in London. 

Some other ones I rang but found very expensive were  

Calea aka Homecare 0870 749 2020

West Town Chemist peterborough 01733 564 144

Ferring 0800 328 5323

Hope this helps, as for the BNF you need to sign up and become a member and then you can access the part where you put in the name of  a drug and the price.

Angel Wings
xx


----------



## angel wings

Forgot to say I rang Kings College Hospital where I have been on the waiting list since last year to find out where I am, she said 67 but last year they could only offer IVF to 51 people, they write to 100 women and see how many still need it.


----------



## jodc1

Hi all,
Me and My Husband start our treatment in Jan 07 and we have an appointment to see the nurse at Kings College Hospital so she can show us how to use drugs and so on.  The consultant at Kings said that she will post me the prescription and said that I will need to take the drugs to our next appoint with the nurse which is on the 7th Dec. I have called Kings to see where the prescription is but they said they will send it in a week or two. I was just wondering if any one can tell me how long you have to wait to receive your drug order once you have ordered them I am just getting a bit worried that I won’t have them in time for the 7th Dec, and that we won’t have enough time to shop around to see where we can get them from.

I would really appreciate it if anyone could help on this?

Thanks
Jo


----------



## angel wings

Hi Jo,

I ordered mine through Fazely and they were delivered by courier the next day. I am on the waiting list for IVF at KIngs, just want to wish you lots of luck.

Angel Wings
xxx


----------



## Cuthbert

I got mine from Pharmasure (am also a King's patient, in the 2WW) and I'm pretty sure that they said that they could send them next day if you can fax the prescription to them. I'm surprised that you weren't given your prescription at your last appointment - that's when I was given my prescription.

Good luck with everything.

Jules


----------



## cupcakes

hi Cuthbert,angel wings and jodc1,

I am also a Kings patient, Got given my prescription y-day so need to have the drugs by the 8th December fo rmy ap with the nurse.
Just ringing round now with the phone numbers they gave me to see who can give me the best quote.
We are self funding at Kings as have been on waiting list for 3 and half years.

Good Luck to you all 
xx


----------



## jodc1

I have just got my private prescription through the post for our first attempt at ICSI. There are two items on their that i am not sure off, 1) Cyclogest 400mg and 2) Norethisterone 5mg BD I have no idea what these are for? Also with the prescription there are 3 suppliers that i can call to get quotes and the drugs from but none of them have Norethisterone on any of their lists. The suppliers are HEALTHCARE AT HOME, ORGANON HOME CARE PLAN and PHARMASURE.

I was wondering if anyone could tell me what these drugs are for and maybe where i could get Norethisterone from?

i also need to get one of the following but not sure on what would be best, any ideas?
FSH 300 14 iu daily x 13 days (menopur 75iu or Menogon 75iu)
                  or
Gonal0f 300iu Prefill Pen x 1
                  or
Gonal-f 900iu prefill Pen x 4


The other Drugs i need are:-
Buserelin acetate (suprecur) injection 1mg/ml x 4 vials (5.5ml)
Ovitrelle r-hcg 250mcg
cyclogest 400mg x 28 Pessaries
Norethisterone 5mg BD x 7 days
Microgynon

Where would you recommend getting these from for the best price?


Thanks
Jo


----------



## Teoroy

Jodc1, I need to get 300 iu of Gonal F too.
Please, let me know if you find them somewhere on a sensible price.

BTW, that looks like an incredible amount of stimming drugs, having in mind your age, and diagnosis.
That's more than I have ever had! (I am looking into buying 3000 iu top).


----------



## tattyt™

Hi Jo,

Down regulation drugs
Buserelin acetate (suprecur) injection 1mg/ml x 4 vials (5.5ml)

Your natural hormones will be blocked by daily injections. This is called Downregulation. Usually it is started 8 days before your expected period (CD21).

Stimming Drugs
On my 1st tx I had the Pre-filled Gonal-F pens, they are very very easy to administer.
On my 2nd tx I used menagon which I had to mix myself, a lot more hassle !.

Trigger
Ovitrelle r-hcg 250mcg (Triggers ovulation)
Very important - only taken when instructed by your doctor.

Cyclogest is a natural progesterone taken after infertility treatments. These are pessarys (back or front door !), there are numerous discussions on FF about which is door is best. Your doctor will tell you when you need to start & finish these as different clinics have different rules.

Norethisterone - I have never used this but I believe it is supposed to help to force your period to arrive.

Microgynon - Never used these either, but basically it is "the pill". Some clinics like to use the pill to help downregulation.

This part of your post did not make much sense:

i also need to get one of the following but not sure on what would be best, any ideas?
FSH 300 14 iu daily x 13 days (menopur 75iu or Menogon 75iu)
or
Gonal0f 300iu Prefill Pen x 1 (= 300IU in total ??)
or
Gonal-f 900iu prefill Pen x 4 (= 3600IU in total ??)

It is best to shop around for the cheapest quote, there are lots of threads on FF where this has been discussed before:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,9821.0.html

Alis Chemist in Shadwell is usually very competitive, his phone no. is 020 7790 9150

Hope this helps,

Tattyt


----------



## Cuthbert

Jo,

My GP was happy to write a prescription for the Microgynon (so that I got it free as a contraceptive) and the Cyclogest so it might be worth asking if there's anything that your GP will fund. I used Menopur because it was the cheapest option and I'd used it before.

Sorry, can't help with the other questions. Good luck.

Jules


----------



## goldielocks

Hi everyone
I'm relatively new to this site and haven't posted before but I am due to start my first cycle of IVF in January in Calderdale/Care Manchester. I don't know if this question has been asked before ( if so apologies ) but could someone tell me if you can purchase drugs independently as you have been discussing with a hospital prescription or does it have to be a GP FP10 or a private prescription 
At our recent consultation we asked if we could get quotes for our costing our own drugs and the clinic were a bit funny about it saying that we'd never get them cheaper than from the hospital pharmacy but to be honest I'd like to have the option to try and shop around for a few quotes...I'm 41 and need big doses of Gonal F so it could be VERY expensive.. so if anyone has any advice for me I'd be extremely grateful  
Thanks  and  to us all 
Goldielocks


----------



## babs68

Hi Goldielocks
I'm also at CARE Manchester, and they quoted me £1,450 something for 72amps  of 75iu Menopur, 5.5ml Buserelin, 1,000iu Pregnyl (I'm 38, on the short protocol, hence lots of drugs!) and 30 400mg Cyclogest pessaries.  They seemed surprised when I suggested I look around to compare prices, but they let me have their private prescription to do this.  I'm glad I did.  I contacted Pharmasure (tel 01923 233466), and spoke to Carolin, who was very nice.  She quoted me £952 for the lot, including all the needles I need and free delivery.  Job's a good 'un!  Everything delivered next day, Pregnyl correctly cold-stored, really pleased. If you want to go ahead with hem, you need to fax them the prescription, then post it.  When they've received it in the post, they will despatch your order to whichever address you want.

I asked my GP if he would fund the drugs, but he said he couldn't.  He did however pay for the HIV, Hep B/C and Rubella blood tests, saving me about £100.

Anyway I think it would be worth you contacting them for a quote.  Also, no VAT on it apparently....
Take care, good luck with it all,
Babsx


----------



## goldielocks

Hi Babs
Thanks so much for your reply - I will try Pharmasure - I'll ring them to see if they will accept my hospital prescription or if it needs to be a formal private one - I would have thought the hospital one should be OK seeing as its a privately funded one anyway but I'll ask them... my drugs are not quite the same as yours but I'm on the short protocol and high doses too so I expect the costs will be similar...I think it was great you asked your GP - I have heard of some GPs being helpful but I don't think mine would be...Hope everything is going well with your treatment - maybe we need to set up a Care Manchester cycling thread - or is there one already  Bye for now
Goldielocks


----------



## mollysmum

Hi everyone,

Just to say that on the recommendation of this thread, I have just contacted Fazeley Pharmacy and spoke to Ali (what a lovely,kind man) and have been quoted 

£14.32  per bottle Suprecur
£12.21  per 75iu Menopur
£33.31  Ovitrelle
This is similar to Pharmasure I think. The only difference,which suits me better, is that Ali will supply you with the presciption in stages. I have been prescribed 15 days menopur but will order 12 days now as this how long I have stimmed for in the past and then can order more if I need it. As I am on a high dose, this makes quite a difference.

He will deliver next day before one for £7.50.
Thanks for everyone's advice- every little saving helps!!!!

Kerry xxx


----------



## jodc1

I wonder if anyone can help me?
My GP as kindly changed our private prescriptions for ICSI into NHS ones but I am now having real trouble trying to find a pharmacies that can get the drugs that I need. Does anyone know of any pharmacists where I can get these prescriptions done? I need them by the 19th as that is when our next appointment is with the Nurse.

I have been looking in the Dartford/Bexleyheath area and am now looking for Central London. If anyone knows anywhere I would be grateful to hear where.

Thanks
Jo


----------



## susiewoosie

Hello folks
I read this particular thread page, where to buy fertility drugs and found it really helpful. I'm just starting off on my first IVF even at the ripe old age of 43! 

When I get my last prices I'll list them all. Allied Dispensary Services is winning at the mo, they are licenced by Ferring who make Menopur. This is the most expensive item in the prescription. I prefer to buy from bigger companies for back up and product turnover. They also give away a syringe and stuff kit. 

Menopur is £13.80 per vial. 
Mail order.
I've tried Lister, Boots high st, Boots online, Pharmarcy2u, Pharmasure and Calea.


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Jo - Your GP should be able to prescribe the cyclogest and northesterone as they are not fertility drugs so he doesn't have to go to the PCT for funding, and are cheaper, I bought 10 weeks of cyclogest and it was 70 pounds.
L x


----------



## mouse14

Hi ladies.

OMG, i can't believe there is so much to drug tx. I'm due to start in January hopefully, haven't obviously been given any prescriptions yet, but it all looks soooo confusing!   Got an appointment with gp tomorrow to see if he can give me nhs prescriptions. 

Love Mouse x


----------



## mouse14

Can i ask how much your drugs were altogether when you got them yourselves compared to the clinics prices? Starting my tx soon, so would like to know the range of prices, please?

Thanks Mouse x


----------



## teenasparkle

Hi,

I'd like to know too please! just got perscription and this is the first private cycle so all new..........I know that we can go the chemist etc and have the calea thing direct but can't find any prices online for me to know now. 
I need 2 x nafarelin
puregon 250 x15
250000 Ovitrelle
any ideas anyone? also if anyones bought from the City Drug Co.

Many thanks,
Tx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Your best bet is to ring the pharmacies up tell them your prescription and they will tell you, they don't seem to display prices on line, good luck
L x


----------



## susiewoosie

I've got a list of companies, products and prices thought someone might find interesting.
Lister Hospital Pharmacy (charges extra £3.50 per item per visit not inc in £ quoted)
Nafarelin (60/ 200mcg per sniff) £83.75
Menopure (75 ius) £17.50
Ovitrelle (250mcg ampoule) £20.79
Cyclogest (400mg pessary) £1.38 each  (pack of 15 only)

Boots (High st) 
Nafarelin (60/ 200mcg per sniff) £83.49
Menopure (75 ius) £20.47
Ovitrelle (250mcg ampoule) £49.97
Cyclogest (400mg pessary) £1.08
Do not supply sharps, swaps or anything.
They need original prescription.

Boots (Online) 
Nafarelin (60/ 200mcg per sniff) £66.79
Menopure (75 ius) £15.35
Ovitrelle (250mcg ampoule) £39.97
Cyclogest (400mg pessary) £0.86
Do not supply sharps, swaps or anything.
They need original prescription and covering letter.

Lloyds chemist (High st) 
Nafarelin (60/ 200mcg per sniff) £83.98
Menopure (75 ius) £16.38
Ovitrelle (250mcg ampoule) £49.96
Cyclogest (400mg pessary) £1.08
Do not supply sharps, swaps or anything.
They need original prescription.

Pharmacy2u (telephone) 
Nafarelin also known as Synarel (60/ 200mcg per sniff) £66.79
Menopure (75 ius) £16.38 each (pack of ten)
Ovitrelle (250mcg ampoule) £39.97
Cyclogest (400mg pessary) £0.86
Do not supply sharps, swaps or anything.
Said that Ovitrelle does NOT need to be chilled.
They need original prescription and covering letter.

Calea
Do not supply Menopure and would only quote if prescription posted in.

Applied Dispensary services
Nafarelin (60/ 200mcg per sniff) £64.01
Menopure (75 ius) £13.80
Ovitrelle (250mcg ampoule) £38.31
Cyclogest (400mg pessary) £0.80
Supply free swaps, sharps bin, auto injector etc.
Said that Ovitrelle needs to be chilled hence polystyrene box & ice pack.
They need original prescription and covering letter.
They will also split an order once, meaning you can order some and others later.
Delivery is following day on receiving prescription.

I'm being forced to buy much of the medication from Lister as they tell me what I need at a scan to start taking immediately, but I'm buying what I can from ADS (Applied Dispensary Services)
I hope this helps. I'm just on the pill at the mo and have a scan on 4th Jan 07 in prep for IVF so I'll update any handy info.
Happy New Year all you parents to be!


----------



## teenasparkle

Happy holidays everyone!

Has anyone had any joy on cheaper Puregon? I contacted the lovely Ali in Fazeley and got the cheapest quote of £87 per Puregon 250 which means my Synarel, Puregon and Ovitrelle comes up to a huge £1400!!!!! What happened to the 'rough price guide' of £800 that I heard last year!!!

Happy (but poor) new year!
Tx


----------



## teenasparkle

for anyone on Puregon - go straight to Calea!!!!

The cheapest quote I got for all mine was from the very lovely Ali in Fazaley which was £1500 I got a call from Calea today...........£973!!!!!!!

I can't get over the prices everywhere!
Txx


----------



## Nicki W

Hi all
i shopped around and found none of the high street chemists (even online) were good value.  Calea seems best for Puregon and Allied Dispensary for Menopur.  i can get the best price directly from my hospital (birmingham priory) but I used Allied, (about £7 more - already had stacks of cyclogest from GP for just normal precription fee £6) because they did next day delivery - it takes me nearly an hour to drive to Brum, then they faff around and make you wait ages to pay so it was much easier.  i was very impressed with service.  Sent script off Tues, they phoned on Wed, delivered on Tues.
Nicki W


----------



## wannabe mum

Just a quick question girls, what happens if you go to one of these companies that send you the whole lot in one go and at the end of your cycle you have some left over i.e. gonal F, synarel etc etc, is there anyway you can sell these on to anyone else? or do you just have to take the loss? 

Really want to do my homework before my next cycle this time.

Wendy xx


----------



## maria684

Hi Wendy

Hope you had a good christmas and new year, i've just ordered my drugs from Applied they are sending the whole lot that's 2 60dose synarel 19 days gonal f 300iu ovitrelle and 1 pk cyclogest and it cost me £638.00, i phoned the chemist in Fazeley and just for the gonal F it was £900+ but he will send you 5 days and then the rest when you need. Applied have saved me about £1000 which is alot when tx is nearly £5000. Hope the other girls can tell you other chemists that will do half at a time.
speak soon
love Maria xx


----------



## wannabe mum

Hi Maria

Xmas and New Year were pretty awful (as predicted) how did you guys hold up?

To more positive things 2007 is gonna be a good year for us     . 

Thanks for info, will do some checking out.  Its amazing how much money you can save.

I will email you soon petal.

Loads of love

Wendy xxx


----------



## blueeyes

Hi there 

thanks so much to Maria, ou replied to me on the Bourn thread some months ago when I asked about getting drugs elsewhere from the clinic. You have saved me a massive £600!!!! Thank you so much.

I got my down reg stuff (synarel) from clinic cos I was starting just after new year. The rest of drugs Gonal F ovitrelle and cyclogest from the clinic would have cost £1027 but from the wonderful people at Applied Dispensary also known as serono home care it cost £407......................  I posted prescription on wed, I rang them thurs to arrange payment (they are open til 6 so I didn't have to try to ring from work) and they dlivered on saturday for no charge! How happy am I. Just hope it works now

I think anyone with a prescription for Gonal F must ring them 0870333 2867 

how can the clinics justify their prices

Thanks for all the info on this thread
Blueeyes
xxxxxxxxx
Goodluck everyone espec Maria and Wendy


----------



## gizzi

Hi I wouldnt normally post here but having previously recommended the Fazeley Pharmacy with drug prices when we had our last 3 rounds at IVF in 2005 I felt that I need to add a message of hope.
Since our 3 failures that year my wife Debbie was diagnosed with a thyroid condition which is now stable.
[Incedentaly it was not the clinic or any test before that found this so I suggest if there is familiy history then get it checked]
We were just about to have annother go at IVF after a 12month wait on the tyroid condition when she missed her period just after this christmas.
We did a test a week later and she is now 5weeks pregnant - naturally.
So I guess the message is - stay hopefull even if IVF doesnt work and you are given a low percent chance as we were (5%) using IVF.

Maybe the IVF drugs kick start the body, maybe it was the thyroid? Who knows!

Prayers and hopes can come true.....


----------



## star4

Hi all  

The title of this thread made me giggle   .  

I'm due to start my next round of ICSI, (3rd time lucky we hope!!  Well if you count my IUI's 9 times lucky, but who's counting   ) bloods & semen analysis, at the end of January, the witch allowing (she's always on time but I just bet this time she takes her time to appear   ) and hopefully if everything goes to plan my d/r in March.  This time we are self funding   and I have heard that you can save money on your meds by going through a chemist.  This is our last hope of getting our much wanted BFP as we can't afford another round and my sanity probably couldn't take another BFN!  

Do any of you lovely ladies know a chemist in Liverpool that I could order from?  I asked my GP yesterday if there was any way he could turn a private prescription into a NHS one as I know some GP's will do that and he looked at me as if I was mad    I ended up popping into my local chemist and asking them and they said to go back next week and they can tell me if it's poss to order and give me a rough idea of costs.

Jules xxx


----------



## Nicki W

gizzi
So glad to hear your great news!  
hope it goes well for you.
blown you some lucky bubbles.
Nicki W


----------



## polly. 1

hi been to my local chemist and around 200 a box i live in leigh tho hope that helped you


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ ©

Hi ladies...

...just a gentle reminder that this thread is for information relating to the purchase of cheap fertility drugs through wholesale, pharmacists/chemists etc. It is against site policy for you to offer/sell or request fertility drugs - if a post is found it will be removed immediately & the member cautioned...please read carefully the link attached... 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=1888.0

Thanks... 
Take care
Natasha


----------



## smileylogo

Hi all, we have had just the one cycle of IVF 2ww ends tomorrow  We used Calea for our drugs, as long as they get the prescription by 2 pm they can deliver the next day, and you can also fax the prescrition as long as you then post on the original. They did all my drugs, buserelin, puregon, ovitrelle, antibiotics and progesterone supps + all the needles, alcohol swabs, sharps bin, puregon pen and a little bag to put it all in.
Hope this is of help to someone.


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Has anyone found a cheap place to get Clexane? and if so how much
L


----------



## kazvan

Hiya everyone

I am fairly new on the board.  I'll be going to Holly House in Essex, could anyone give me details on where to purchase cheaper drugs in and around essex.

Thanks a mill
Kaz


----------



## JudithS

May I just suggest that anyone getting Menopur should ask for 2 ml syringes? I got Menopur from Applied Dispensary Services, they were great but they sent 1 ml syringes (which seem to be standard). As you have to dilute Menopur in 1 ml of liquid, this means the syringe is chock full and the plunger is at risk (if you are as gauche as me) of dropping out of the end, especially if/when you get an air bubble in.

Just my opinion!


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

I used 2 mls for Menopur in the end- but you can't use autoinjector as they take 1 mls

Kaz it doesn't matter where you get the drugs cheaper from as they send overnight my courier I live in London and have had drugs from Yorkshire ALlied Dispensary Service (in  Yorkshire) and Pharamasure in Watford

L


----------



## kazvan

Thanks JJ1  I'll take that into consideration.  Great tip
Ciao 
Kaz


----------



## honneybee

Can some one help me, I am living in Denmark but travelling to london for my egg share donor program and wondered if you know whether the pharmaceutical companies would deliver here. I am a UK citzen my husband is in the forces and so we are currently stationed here. If not do they post things in the post?
any help much appreciated thanks
mi tch


----------



## CATHERINE1

Hello,

It is best to speak to speak to the pharmaceutical companies direct. I'm getting my prescription from Pharmasure in Watford and they are sending my prescription by courier. As you live in Denmark they will do something similiar you will just pay the charges.

Good luck.


----------



## Empty2

Hi just wanted to thank you who ever set this site up, for letting us know that YOU CAN get drugs cheaper than from the clinic.

I was quoted around the £1,000 mark by the clinic but instead went to the 'nice' Ali at the Fazeley Pharmacy, Tamworth, here's a list of the drugs myself and my donor are taking and prices, just incase this helps you to decide where to get them from.  The brilliant thing about using Ali's Chemist is that you need not have all your drugs at once. Prices quoted are each unless specified:

Subcutaneous (injections) Burserelin (Superfract) 5.5ml £14.32
Merional (each ampoule 75iu FSH and LH) £15.50
hCG 5000iu for injection £3.27

Estradiol valerate 2mg tablets (5x strip of 2 £10.93
Metronidazole 400mg tablets x four tablets £1.00
Cyclogest 200mg pessaries X five boxes £37.30 
Prednisolone 5mg tablets x 64 tablets £4.00

I hope this helps!   

Also wanted to add that the Burselin injections might sting (mine did) but after getting replies on another thread about this, I now use Emla cream (15 minutes on my skin was all I needed), I then dabbed the area around this with Witch Hazel, to stop bruising.


----------



## lana_hoop

I have just been on the phone to Ferring.  They are extremely helpful and have just saved me over £300 on the Gonal F alone!  Dh will be chuffed...maybe so much so he will let me keep some of the savings for shoes!  A girl can but dream!?!?

Thoroughly recommend them.

Interestingly, as a newbie who has only ever been on Menopur vials before, I found out that the pens are now cheaper than the vials.  No more mixing!

Lana x


----------



## Sisi

Hello!!!! Thanks again for all the info!!!!
Just one question: does anybody has the telephone for Applied DIspensary or Fazeley pharmacy or Ferring handy? I googled them but got so many results  that I´m not sure which one to ring!  
SISI.


----------



## Empty2

Hi Sisi,

Not sure of the other phone numbers, one of the girls had sent onto this thread, prices of different companies, you'll probably best go through that, quite informative.

Have got Ali's Pharmacy though: *01827 262488 * (Tamworth), you can also email him. He is very nice (really calming voice) he will give you a quote and you can compare prices with the others, he will send your drugs to you if required. Talk to him as well if you don't want everything at once, as we always seem have something left over after treatment, which you cannot take back.

Hope this helps 

empty2


----------



## lana_hoop

Hi Sisi
,

Here is the number for Ferring plus a price list.  I don't have one for Applied Dispensary but they are more expensive from this info anyway.

Ferring (apparently also known as Serono) - 0870 2400518
Gonal-F : £17.70 per 75iu equivalent in a pen (ie. £70.80 per 300iu pen)
Menopur : £10 per 75iu 

Applied Dispensary services official distributors for both Ferring (Serono)
Nafarelin (60/ 200mcg per sniff) £64.01
Menopure (75 ius) £13.80
Ovitrelle (250mcg ampoule) £38.31
Cyclogest (400mg pessary) £0.80
Supply free swaps, sharps bin, auto injector etc.
Said that Ovitrelle needs to be chilled hence polystyrene box & ice pack.
They need original prescription and covering letter.

I really hope this helps.  Using Ferring has saved me over £500 so far!  I spoke to a lady called Barbara who was really lovely.

Good luck,

Lana x


----------



## Sisi

Hello girls!!!!
Thank you so much for your help!!!!! I took me a few days to find the thread again ( I´m very bad at finding info in the forum ) but I found it at last and wanted to say thanks, i´ll call these people and try to save some $$$$!

Xxx
SISI.


----------



## becks46

Hi

Have just been to get my prescription from the Lister and when I asked the nurse she said that Lister were competitively priced and that I wouldn't get the drugs I require cheaper except maybe at Calea.  Is this right?

My prescription is Nafarelin (60) 2 bottles
Puregon 300 15 days although they have said get 10 and then if i need more find out how quick i can get them
Ovitrelle 1 ampoule
Cyclogest 30 pessaries

This is my 1st cycle of ivf and I have no idea where or what is best to do any advice would be good on the best places to go!


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ ©

becks46 said:


> Hi
> 
> Have just been to get my prescription from the Lister and when I asked the nurse she said that Lister were competitively priced and that I wouldn't get the drugs I require cheaper except maybe at Calea. Is this right?
> 
> My prescription is Nafarelin (60) 2 bottles
> Puregon 300 15 days although they have said get 10 and then if i need more find out how quick i can get them
> Ovitrelle 1 ampoule
> Cyclogest 30 pessaries
> 
> This is my 1st cycle of ivf and I have no idea where or what is best to do any advice would be good on the best places to go!


Hi

If you have a look through this thread you will find quite a few contact details (and prices) for various wholesalers/pharmacies...if prices aren't included perhaps give a couple of the contacts a call to see what they quote....

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## becks46

I called Calea and faxed through my prescription from the lister and they called back and said that they could do all the drugs except Ovitrelle for £1054.58. The reason for not doing the Ovitrelle is that Dr Thum at the Lister sent me my prescription today and its dated the 25/10/06 which is all well and good but this is the first I have seen of it and Calea have said that they can only prescribe Ovitrelle up to 28 days after the date on the prescription   How annoying.  Have just contacted the Lister again to ask if he can fax through to Calea a new prescription.  Forgot to ask how much to Calea charge to send the drugs and how long does it usually take and do they deliver on saturdays?


UPDATE Got new prescription and re faxed through to Calea and got quote for 10 days worth of puregon and the price was £829.55 which includes £35.00 for p&p because I got it delivered today Saturday.  Got 10 days worth of Puregon, 2 bottles of Narafalin and 30 cyclogest and 1 Ovitrelle.  They said that I can order the extra 5 days worth of puregon at a later date.  I also got a little green bag complete with sharps box antispetic wipes and other stuff.


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Ladies I used ADS for my Gonal F- most competively priced I could find, and also my cons wrote 10 pens but said that he couldn't guarantee that I wouldn't be left with some. ADS can dispense you script in two and all you pay is 2 lots of P+P- if you ring before 3 pm they can deliver the next day.
I asked the clinic nurse and she said get 8 delivered in the first instance, and the rest if needed.  She was right I'd have been left with 2 pens extra!  Also you can get additional doses from the pen- mine said 900IU but there was a good 1100 in them (as other FF have said).
L x


----------



## Siobhan_H

hi girls can anyone give me the number for ali in shadwell?  been ringing around this morning and getting very different prices to some mentioned

Ali tamworth Menopur £12.21 per 75iui, Cetrotide 0.25mcg £24.00, crionone 8% vag gel 32.73 (per 15)

Ferring - Menopur £16.10?  Cetrotide £27.60  Crinone ?

Clinova (Serona?) Menopur £18.19, Cetrotide £27.91, Crinone £60.21 (for 19)

West Town (peterborugh) wont give me a quote until I give them details of my best quote to date?

I dont understand why I am being quoted in some cases more than my clinic charges and more than some people on here have been by the same company in the last month?  does it have something to do with where you are having the treatment?

xx Siobhan xx


----------



## emu

Ali in shadwell's number is 02077909150


----------



## Siobhan_H

Emu thanks for the number xxx am going to use ali at Tamworth in the end - he worked out super cheap.

For you girls who already used him, did the drugs have good shelf life remaining?


----------



## Empty2

hi Siobhan,

Shelf life is good    I would whole heartedly recommend him, it's a busy and very clean pharmacy but he will always find the time to talk to you personally.  He took all the worry out of my prescription that was delayed by the clinic!
Surprefact (burselin) - 11/2008
Cyclogest Oct/2009
Progynova (estriadiol)07/2011

Good luck with your treatment

Empty2


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Hi I think some of the clinics do get supplied by the drug companies as some of the drug companies won't supply to you if you are with some clinics- 
So glad that you got everything you needed.
L xx


----------



## Siobhan_H

Hi girls

When i spoke to Ali yesterday I asked him about the really big difference in prices and he told me that the clinics generally have an arrangement with the manufacturers/distributors that they will not undercut the actually clinic prices!!!!!! 

Anyhow, nice Ali is looking after me just great!

xx Siobhan xx


----------



## Blueberry123

Does anybody know of any chemists that will accept a prescription from the US? I am cycling in the US and need to find the drugs here. Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks

Christine


----------



## tattyt™

Hi Christine,

I think your best bet will be the Italian Pharmacy:

Monica Manzone
tel ++39 0141 982653
fax ++39 0141 982653
[email protected]

http://www.farmaciacerati.it/English/index2.htm

For a Pharmacy in the UK to fill a prescription the consultant who signed the prescription needs to be a member of the GMC. I have heard good reports from people buying drugs from this pharmacy.

I have attached the price list for you.

Tattyt

/links


----------



## Sisi

Hello Becks46!!!
How are youd oing ? I´m starting IVF at the Lister now, how did you find it?
I wanted to ask you if you could pass CAlea´s phone number, I think I´ll give them a call instead of getting the drugs at Lister. Thanks!!!
Take care,
SISI.



becks46 said:


> I called Calea and faxed through my prescription from the lister and they called back and said that they could do all the drugs except Ovitrelle for £1054.58. The reason for not doing the Ovitrelle is that Dr Thum at the Lister sent me my prescription today and its dated the 25/10/06 which is all well and good but this is the first I have seen of it and Calea have said that they can only prescribe Ovitrelle up to 28 days after the date on the prescription  How annoying. Have just contacted the Lister again to ask if he can fax through to Calea a new prescription. Forgot to ask how much to Calea charge to send the drugs and how long does it usually take and do they deliver on saturdays?
> 
> UPDATE Got new prescription and re faxed through to Calea and got quote for 10 days worth of puregon and the price was £829.55 which includes £35.00 for p&p because I got it delivered today Saturday. Got 10 days worth of Puregon, 2 bottles of Narafalin and 30 cyclogest and 1 Ovitrelle. They said that I can order the extra 5 days worth of puregon at a later date. I also got a little green bag complete with sharps box antispetic wipes and other stuff.


----------



## lana_hoop

I have to say I have had fantastic results from the Lister...I'm early stages of pregancy with 6 weeks scan yesterday but I am reading alot about delays with prescriptions.  I also got mine late but dated days before and had to chase them to fax through to Ferring.  Ferring really were fantastic though and free delivery.  A lady called Barbara helped me and she explained more about the drugs than the Lister did.  I felt more incintrol after that which I think is really important!  Lana x


----------



## Teoroy

Does any of you know how much 20mg (0.2) of Clexane costs?


----------



## tattyt™

Hi,

I think Ali's in Shadwell charge around £30 for 10 x 20mg's Clexane.

Tattyt


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

I managed to get my GP to prescribe Clexane for me as it is not a fertility drug, he transcribed Mr *******'s private prescription. HE wouldn't prescribe cyclogest but hey it is much cheaper!
L x


----------



## Alisha

had a bit of a weird one today..
I rang the shadwell pharmacy and got some prices £450 for gestone, I nearly paid it but decided to ring another place, ... I was definately being ripped off   as I phoned the Fazelely one and it was a quarter of the price.. £81  
I was really shocked at the stagering price difference 
I feel very disappointed by that  
just thought I'd give you a warning always ring a couple of places

alisha


----------



## Teoroy

Thanks Tatty and JJ1.


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

With Gonal F none of the pharmacies could beat the supplier and they even said so.
I would always to recommend to ring round.
L xx


----------



## Teoroy

Actually, does any of you know if I can buy Gestone on EU prescription? Thank you.


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

anyone any ideas on the cheapest places for puregon and cetrotide? Many thanks
L x


----------



## Teoroy

I think Calea is the best. 










* Edited by Mod


----------



## Sisi

I agree, CAlea  is offers the best price, and their customer service is great as well. Good luck!
SISI


----------



## U2fan

Hi 

I've had my IVF treatment paid for my the NHS and got a BFP. I've been told that I've now got to pay for any further drugs myself. I've been given a prescription for 30 x Cyclogest pessaries (400mgs). Am I right in thinking that this is 30 boxes? Can anyone recommend the best place to get them - i need them quite quickly - and roughly how much they'll cost?

Thanks in advance. U2fan


----------



## Teoroy

That makes 2 boxes.


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ ©

U2fan...

congrats on your BFP  

As Teoroys says, 30 x cyclogest 400mg means 30 individual cyclogest bullets...so approx 2 boxes (not 30 boxes !!)...

Take care
Natasha


----------



## U2fan

Thanks guys - I thought it sounded a lot!!!!!  

U2fan


----------



## perrier

can anyone advise the cheapest place to get a humira script filled?


----------



## Teoroy

Does anyone know what is the best place to buy Gestone from? Thank you,.


----------



## tattyt™

Hi,

100mg Gestone:

Ali's at Tamwoth is £4.50.
Ali's at Shadwell is £5.00

Tattyt


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ ©

perrier said:


> can anyone advise the cheapest place to get a humira script filled?


Hi

If you look through this thread you'll find several contact details for various suppliers...you're probably best contacting them directly and see what their quotes are.

Take care
Natasha


----------



## Amber

To save me a phone call...does anyone know how much Ali at Shadwell charges for Suprecur?

Thanks!!


----------



## nico67

Hi  can any one help I am just about to start stimming at argc and have already got a fridge full of drugs but would like to try to shop about for the rest of them and save some  much needed £££s.

will it be  easy or just to stressfull  to be getting them from another sause.

i'm sure if i could be bothered to read all the post i would get the answers but just thought it may be fresh in some ones head

thankx nico


----------



## Amber

Nico- I have read through quite a lot of the other posts and the answer seems to be yes, you can save lots of money! I too am at ARGC and it can be tricky buying from elsewhere when they can change drugs at such short notice but I plan to ask them for prescription when I go for mid-cycle scan on fri and phone around for the best price.
The cheapest places seem to be-

Applied Dispensary Services 08702400518
Ali's Chemist at Shadwell 02077909150
Fazeley at Tamworth 01827262488
Calea 0870 7492020

Will let you know how I get on!


----------



## nico67

"why thank you amber"    i have pm ed you xxx  so helpful
nico


----------



## becks46

Hi

I have just received my prescription for my 2nd lot of IVf this time round I am doing a short protocol and have different drugs.  Last cycle I was taking puregon and I got my drugs from Calea.  This time round I have to take Menopur and Cetrotide, does anyone know if I can get these from Calea or will I have to try another drug company.  Also I don't really know what the Cetroide is for, as when I was on the long protocol I have to down reg with synarel, can anyone help?  

Also will I be able to get an auto injector for the Menopur injections as I am used to using the puregon pen, if so will I get this from the drug company?

Thanks


----------



## Saj

Hi 

Please can someone tell me where is the chaepest place to buy IVIg .

Thanks

Shajeda


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ ©

Saj said:


> Hi
> 
> Please can someone tell me where is the chaepest place to buy IVIg .
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Shajeda


Hi & welcome to FF

I really think it's a case of shopping around. How much IVIG costs for you will depend on how much you need and that can vary from person to person.

Many suppliers will not sell you the actual IVIG on it's own...you have to purchase along with their nursing care as it's a transfusion.

I have been told that I should have IVIG for our 3rd fresh IVF (have tried Prednisolone & Clexane but it's not been enough). I will need approx 90gms....that's 30gms per day, over 3 days.

Most places I've contacted don't supply it, or if they do, only to hospitals.

I contacted Applied Dispensary Services (ADS) and was quoted (if I wrote it down correctly)....£1425.64 for the first 30gms which includes the nursing care and then each subsequent 30gms is a little cheaper at £1050.50 (I think )....so in total we're looking at around £3-4000 !

Our consultant has said if we can purchase the drug on it's own then they (our clinic) will sort out the transfusions (I believe it's Homecare at home that do this)...but it's finding somewhere that will do this...I've asked my mum to see if she can source the IVIG in New Zealand (where she now lives) but am not holding out much hope.

Many hospitals will organise IVIG themselves so you'd need to discuss directly with the clinic...I don't think it's something that many drug suppliers provide on it's own.

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## Saj

Hi 

Thought some of you ladies might like to know prices for some of the IVF medication .

I just called Ali's at Shadwell looks like prices have gone up quite a lot for some of the IVF medication . I was quoted :

£50 for Gestone 100mg pack of 10
£15.50 for bottle of Suprecur 5.5mls
£37.00 for Ovitrelle 

For me CARE is a lot cheaper for some of the items . CARE prices are :

£9.50 for Gestone pack of 10
£17.00 for bottle of Suprecur 5.5mls
£10.10 for Ovitrelle

Love 

Shajeda


----------



## Saj

Hi 

Does anyone know where the cheapest place is to get Clexane and how much ?

Love 

Shajeda


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ ©

Saj said:


> Hi
> 
> Does anyone know where the cheapest place is to get Clexane and how much ?
> 
> Love
> 
> Shajeda


I'm afraid I can't help you as I've always managed to get the clexane prescribed by my GP (despite having private tx).

Your best bet is probably to phone the suppliers mentioned on this thread & as you've done on your previous post, and get quotes from them.

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

My gp also prescribed my Clexane and steroids but won't prescribe cyclogest (as he said it is a fertility drug) or any other drugs!
L x


----------



## yonny

Anyone got the diphereline injection (also known as decaptyl I think!) from anywhere in the uk??
Phoned a couple of places mentioned and they havent heard of it!!!  
Y x


----------



## ACBICCY

Hi everyone

I have been lucky enough that my GP put buserelin & cyclogest on a repeat prescription for me so have no worries on collecting them - but does anyone know where its best to get gonal-f pens from ?

xx


----------



## beattie2

HI Acbiccy- sorry to hear about your BFN, sorry I cannot answer your question.  Yonny afraid I cannot answer your question either.

West Town Pharmacy have quoted £202.47 for a 600 cartridge of Puregon. Has anyone recently had a better quote than that?


----------



## LiziBee

Any one know the cost of 900iu of puregon and how much orgalutran/cetrotide usually costs? (I'm trying to do a budget!)
Cheers!
Lizi.x


----------



## Teoroy

Hi yonny
it is called: decapeptil (decapeptyl). It can be easily substituted with supercur/superfact. I have been on both. Are you looking for a depot?


----------



## mouse14

Does anyone know how much the hrt tablets are for Medicated FET?

Mouse x


----------



## Siobhan_H

Hi girls i am going to be on 450iu of gonal f but wondered about these prefilled pens....can you buy the 900 one and use it for two injections?  

thanks

xx Siobhan xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ ©

Siobhan_H said:


> Hi girls i am going to be on 450iu of gonal f but wondered about these prefilled pens....can you buy the 900 one and use it for two injections?
> 
> thanks
> 
> xx Siobhan xx


Hi Siobhan

Yes, you can buy the 900iu GF pre-filled pens and use them for more than one injection...the same as with any of the pre-filled pens. I've used 450iu & 300iu and done different dose injections from them...on occasion, I even ended up doing 2 injections as I using 150iu from one pen and then using a 300iu pen to make up to 450iu (as chemist ha supplied me with all 300iu pens instead of 900iu as consultant had requested on our last treatment!!)

Anyway, I've just been getting some quotes for 900iu GF pre-filled pens as we're about to start another cycle.

Applied Dispensary Services (Healthcare @ Home/Serano) quoted me a *total of £587.28 for 4 x 900iu GF pre-filled pens + 36 x Crinone 8% vaginal gel*

Ali's of Shadwell quoted me £320 for _each_ 900iu GF pen (so total of £1280 for GF alone)

Fazeley of Tamworth quoted me £279.59 for _each_ 900iu GF pen (so total of £1118.36 for GF alone)

I think ADS have some link with Serano who "make" Gonal F (they own Serano or something like that anyway!), this is why they can offer such low quotes for it. Thankfully I still have quite a few drugs left over from previous treatment so don't have to buy anything else !

Hope that helps
Good luck
Natasha


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Does anyone have any idea of where to get cheaper Humira or IVIG (If I can avoid paying ARGC prices I would like to!)
L x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ ©

JJ1 said:


> Does anyone have any idea of where to get cheaper Humira or IVIG (If I can avoid paying ARGC prices I would like to!)
> L x


Hi

I replied to someone else on this thread with some info that I got when I was phoning round (my reply is on page 22 of this thread)...



♥ Minxy ♥ said:


> Saj said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi
> 
> Please can someone tell me where is the chaepest place to buy IVIg .
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Shajeda
> 
> 
> 
> Hi & welcome to FF
> 
> I really think it's a case of shopping around. How much IVIG costs for you will depend on how much you need and that can vary from person to person.
> 
> Many suppliers will not sell you the actual IVIG on it's own...you have to purchase along with their nursing care as it's a transfusion.
> 
> I have been told that I should have IVIG for our 3rd fresh IVF (have tried Prednisolone & Clexane but it's not been enough). I will need approx 90gms....that's 30gms per day, over 3 days.
> 
> Most places I've contacted don't supply it, or if they do, only to hospitals.
> 
> I contacted Applied Dispensary Services (ADS) and was quoted (if I wrote it down correctly)....£1425.64 for the first 30gms which includes the nursing care and then each subsequent 30gms is a little cheaper at £1050.50 (I think )....so in total we're looking at around £3-4000 !
> 
> Our consultant has said if we can purchase the drug on it's own then they (our clinic) will sort out the transfusions (I believe it's Homecare at home that do this)...but it's finding somewhere that will do this...I've asked my mum to see if she can source the IVIG in New Zealand (where she now lives) but am not holding out much hope.
> 
> Many hospitals will organise IVIG themselves so you'd need to discuss directly with the clinic...I don't think it's something that many drug suppliers provide on it's own.
> 
> Good luck
> Natasha
Click to expand...

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Thanks Minxy- You are so helpful and resourceful!!
L xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ ©

JJ1 said:


> Thanks Minxy- You are so helpful and resourceful!!
> L xx


No probs hun...

Good luck
Natasha xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett

Hi Ladies

Anyone know where i can Buy Humira   i have Tried Ali at Fazely he is waiting to be approved to sell it and Ferring dont sell it   

Thanks 
Emmaxxx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett

Ali has called me back he rung to check what is happening with his approval and his account has been ready and waiting for a while    

Humira= 1 pack of two pre filled syringes or Pens is £786.00 he is looking into see whether it needs to be delivered in ice so there could be an extra charge


----------



## Dobby

I phoned around this cycle to see if there was anywhere I could get menopur cheaper given the fact that my clinic have just increased prices by £9 a vial (!!).

Just thought if anyone else were to do the same, as well as trying the contacts on here (Fazeley chemist in Tamworth was especially helpful and quoted £12.25), it may be worth trying your local independent chemist.

My local paydens chemist quoted me £13.65 a vial which whilst more than Fazeley was also for same day delivery provided they had a private prescription in the morning.  Supercur and Pregnyl were also loads cheaper than the clinic price.

The pharmacist said there were two conditions to him charging a cheap price... if the cycle was unsuccessful could I come back to get my drugs from him next time because he would have to buy wholesale boxes of 10 vials and would have some left over, if my cycle was successful I had to guarantee I would come in to show him the baby!!

Tesco wasn't so good though... but still £10 a vial cheaper than the clinic.  I got the impression that they were working the price out by charging me for all the box they had to buy even though I only needed part of one of the boxes - so if you need 10, 20, or 30 ampules etc, the price might be cheaper.  (I had asked for a quote for 24 vials.. but the pharmacist said they would have to charge the price of all ampules, so I would have to pay for 30 even though I only had a prescription for 24 if that makes sense).

Hope this helps.

Dobby


----------



## pinkdiamonds

Hi Dobby
Think you are also at the SEFC if I remember rightly? I'm about to start my third fresh cycle with them next month. Have previously been on Puregon but am now going to try Menopur. SEFC are suggesting a daily dose of 450iu (seems very high to me) and they can supply 75iu at £25 each! Having never used Menopur before, is a standard vial 75iu? I am off work on Monday so am going to ring around my local chemists - will post on here anything of interest.
Also, how do you inject the Menopur  - is it in a pen like Puregon or is it one you have to mix?
Any info much appreciated.
Thanks, Jules.


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Hi Jules

Menopur is one that you mix, and it comes in 75 IU vials. You can buy an autoinjector and put the 1 ml syringe in the autoinjector wish is a pen device- I got mine from Pharasure when I get the Menopur (like your clinic mine was charging 10 pounds extra a vial that other suppliers).  I was on doses of 600 IU (8 vials). I was told that uyou can mix 4 vials to one water.

Good Luck


----------



## ophelia

Hi

I'm due to have TX in November at my local NHS clinic. I'm self funding so wondered if they will agree to me buying drugs elsewhere since it's a NHS clinic?

Also which place is cheapest for Menopur (and cetrotide)? My clinic is charging £867 for 300iu x 10 days of stimms (if I need to stimm for longer or on a higher dose it will cost more obviously). Is is possible to get it cheaper elsewhere?

Would I have to buy syringes for injecting as well or would my clinic provide me with that? ( they might be in a huff if i tell them I want to buy my drugs somewhere else and not give me syringes as punishment )

Who will give me a prescription, My GP or the clinic, to sent to another pharmacy for drugs?

Many thanks, Ophelia


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Hi Ophelia- How are you hun?

When I bought my drugs through pharmasure they sent me all the syringes and needles in the packages and a sharps bin/autoinjector and charged me 13 pounds something per 75 IU vial of Menopur. My clinic gave me a prescription and I took it away-it might be worth doing some research with the various clinics on here.

I also bought some vials from Mr ALi in Shadwell but went on foot to collect it as it was nearish to my former clinic, but they can ship as well.
Mr Ali charges 28 pounds for cetrotide, whereas my clinic charge 40 pounds! I probably had  about 8 cetrotides jabs on my last cycle sometimes twice a day!
Good luck bargain hunting and do let us know!
L x


----------



## ophelia

Thanks JJ 

A few more questions. Is it £28 per each injection of cetrotide?
What are the measurements in 1 syringe? I was on 1 injection a day, starting when the follies reached 13mm.

Would I have to buy the HCG/pregnyl shot as well, or would the clinic supply that?

Do you have the contact details for these pharmacies so that I can ask them about prices?

Thanks, Ophelia


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ ©

Hi Ophelia

The contact details for some of the suppliers are a couple of pages back on this thread...if you do a search through this thread you may find some others but here's a few...

Applied Dispensary Services 08702400518
Ali's Chemist at Shadwell 02077909150
Fazeley at Tamworth 01827262488
Calea 0870 7492020

Obviously I'm at a different clinic from you but assuming it's the same for all clinics, then you will need to buy everything that is on your prescription so yes, you would need to buy the HCG trigger injection...whether that's Pregnyl or Ovitrelle.

I can't answer the question about cetrocide as I'm not prescribed that.

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Hi Ophelia

I was given cetrotide when my LH morning bloods started to rise, as it is to dampen it down- and then if it was still up in the afternoon bloods then I was told to have more cetrotide.  The most I had was 3 times in 24 hours. but it wasn't prescribed ahead of time.

Cetrotide is a pack that is a syringe/fluid etc in one box I think it is 150 mgs/units and it was 28 pounds for the one syringe/box from Mr Ali in Shadwell- I actually bought it all at the clinic as my clinic prescribed drugs each day and live in North London not the East!

I have always had to buy Pregnyl (with Puregon and Menopur) or Ovitrelle (when i had Goanl F) but this is the cheaper of all drugs!!

L x


----------



## pinkdiamonds

Thanks for your reply JJ. I was afraid Menopur would be the 'mixing' one but I suppose it's like anything, you soon get used to it. I'm so fingers and thumbs with the Pregnyl vials but probably because the trigger injection is so vital, wouldn't be the end of the world if I broke one of the Menopur vials I assume! Will post any info on prices I find on Monday.
Jules x


----------



## ophelia

Hi

Thanks Minxy and JJ.

I phoned Ali's Chemist at Shadwell and Fazeley at tamworth and Fazeley's is cheaper on everything that I will need.
Unless Calea and Applied Dispensary services are cheaper?

Fazeley's charges £12.20 per 75iu of menopur, £291.52  per 900iu of Puregon, £24 per Cetrotide injection.

Does anyone know if Fazeley's supply needles,syringes for menopur,sharp bin,puregon pen and alcohol swabs, or do I have to pay extra for that?

Someone on this thread said to ask for 2ml syringes for Menopur, is that the size you'll need for mixing 600iu? Also will you get enough waters with the Menopur for mixing, as I will probably be on 300iu for some days and 450iu for some?

Will they give you smaller needles for injecting as well as the big green needles for mixing the Menopur, or do I specifically have to ask for them?

Has anyone had self funded TX at a NHS clinic and ordered drugs from somewhere else? I'm still slightly worried my NHS clinic will refuse to give me a prescription to buy drugs outside of the clinic. (Could they legally refuse?)

Love Ophelia


----------



## moon light

Hi, 
  i have been trying to buy Gonal-F without prescription , because my clinic in London  will not write my one, they charge me 380 last cycle but due to emergency i could not travel to Holland where my DH lives for my second IUI,  my clinic in London will monitor my cycle, does any one know where can i buy the drug without prescripton  ?

any advice will be appreciated.

farsa xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Farsa - I don't think that you will be able to get gonal f without a prescription as legally is it a POM - prescription only medication-

Opehila- re 2 mls syringe and Menopur - I found it easier to use a 2 ml instead of faffing around with a 1 ml full as the barrell nearly slipped out and then all the drug would have been lost.  I think with diluting I was on 8 vials (600 IU) and I was told by my clinic that I could put 4 vials of powder to 1 vial of water- so 2 injections!

Thanks for your reseach the Puregon is 60 pounds cheaper than my clinic charges per 900 IU pen- do he deliver the next day?  I haven't order from them but used a ADS and Pharamsure previously and they did send needles,bin syringes without asking.

Good Luck
L x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ ©

farsajamha said:


> Hi,
> i have been trying to buy Gonal-F without prescription , because my clinic in London will not write my one, they charge me 380 last cycle but due to emergency i could not travel to Holland where my DH lives for my second IUI, my clinic in London will monitor my cycle, does any one know where can i buy the drug without prescripton ?
> 
> any advice will be appreciated.
> 
> farsa xx


Hi

I agree with JJ1, no supplier/chemist would supply you with any fertility drugs, including gonal f, unless you had a written prescription of them. Fertility drugs are prescription only drugs & it would be illegal ie against the medicines act, for them to sell you these drugs without signed/stamped prescription.

Take care
Natasha


----------



## moon light

Hello, 

Does anybody have the address or fax number for Serono home care - Applied Dispensary Services , called them today but can not find their address on the net.

Thanks 

Farsa


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ ©

farsajamha said:


> Hello,
> 
> Does anybody have the address or fax number for Serono home care - Applied Dispensary Services , called them today but can not find their address on the net.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Farsa


Hi Farsa

Applied Dispensary Services don't accept prescriptions via fax. You need to post your original prescsription to them and then they will call you to arrange payment and delivery (I know this because I did this about 2 weeks ago).

Their phone number is on page 24 of this thread (I included it in one of my posts along with some others that may be of interest).

If you give them a call they will be able to provide you their address of where to post your original prescription and any other info that you need...sorry, I don't have the address as I wrote it straight on the envelope when posting my prescription 

Take care
Natasha


----------



## moon light

Hello Natasha,

thank you for your reply , i got Gonal F and clomid from Home care in Featherstone, tel 08703332867, very reasonable price . i recommend them to every one.

Farsa


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ ©

farsajamha said:


> Hello Natasha,
> 
> thank you for your reply , i got Gonal F and clomid from Home care in Featherstone, tel 08703332867, very reasonable price . i recommend them to every one.
> 
> Farsa


Hi

Homecare in Featherstone is Applied Dispensary Services/Serano...you can also contact them on...

Applied Dispensary Services 08702400518

Homecare/ADS have something to do with Serano who are the manufacturers of Gonal F and Crinone (plus other drugs but don't know off top of my head)....this is why they are able to sell for much cheaper prices than many of the other suppliers...


----------



## zeezee

Hi all

I've been reading the comments on this website with much interest especially with regards to the cost of the drugs.

I'm about to start my injections in my 1st (and hopefully last?!) course of ivf and I note others have recommended Fazely's chemist, Ali's in Shadwell and Serono aka Homecare aka Allied.

My meds are:

Buserelin 5.5ml (x3)
Gonal F pen 900iu (x2)
ovitrelle 250mcg
doxycycline 100mg (x14)
prog suppository 400mg (x15)

Ali's quoted me: £840
Fazely's          : £649.19
Serono          : £615.45  

The new address for Serono Homecare is: Heathcare at Home, Pharmaservice Division, Green Lane Industrial Park, Junction Close, Featherstone West Yorks WF7 6ER
you can ring them (0800 328 5323)

I'm shocked at the huge mark up some places are charging.. it's ridiculous. But depending on what drugs you need you really should ring around...

I'm quite excited and nervous about the whole thing...is anyone else about to start ivf for the 1st time?


----------



## Siobhan_H

Hi girls

I am just about to embark on my second round of IVF and am taking

Gonal F 450ui 
Cetrotide 0.25
Gestone 100mg 

I rang my lovely Ali at Fazeley (Tamworth) and he advised me that he cannot do a good price on Gonal F but said that Healthcare at Home (aka Serona, Clinova, Allied) have by far the best price for Gonal F and Crinone as they get something like a 60% discount on the trade price as they are part of the same group that manufactures the drug!!!  

Anyhow Ali was more than twice as expensive as Healthcare at home

My total was £752 !

Good luck to you all

xx Siobhan xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ ©

Siobhan_H said:


> Hi girls
> 
> I am just about to embark on my second round of IVF and am taking
> 
> Gonal F 450ui
> Cetrotide 0.25
> Gestone 100mg
> 
> I rang my lovely Ali at Fazeley (Tamworth) and he advised me that he cannot do a good price on Gonal F but said that Healthcare at Home (aka Serona, Clinova, Allied) have by far the best price for Gonal F and Crinone as they get something like a 60% discount on the trade price as they are part of the same group that manufactures the drug!!!
> 
> Anyhow Ali was more than twice as expensive as Healthcare at home
> 
> My total was £752 !
> 
> Good luck to you all
> 
> xx Siobhan xx


Yep, this is what I mentioned on previous posts on this thread...if you are prescribed drugs that are manufactured by Serano eg Gonal F, Crinone etc, then Applied Dispensary Services (ADS) / Healthcare at Home etc are the best option because all the companies are all linked.

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## maybe

Hi All,

Not to be repetitive but;  75 iu menopur from Pharmasure £13.25,  from SEFC £25!!.  Thank heaven for this board,  as a slow responder this is going to save us a fortune.


----------



## pinkdiamonds

Hi Maybe

I am too at SEFC and just started my third cycle. Was previously on Puregon but have now switched to Menopur. Can't believe how much the drug charges have increased.

Wanted to let you know that I bought my Menopur last week from Ali at Fazeley Pharmacy (really lovely guy) and he charges £12.25 per 75iu plus £7 for postage so even cheaper if you are about to buy.

Jules


----------



## smith16

Hello

I have had two quote for my medication for FET cycle

1st was Clinovia £61.44 for 2 X Suprcur 5.5 ml, 32 cyclogest and 120 x 2mg progynova tablets Not sure if they charge for delivery and supply seringes sharps bin etc.

2nd was Organaon Home Care/Calea which my consultant gave me a perscripton for the same medication £66.84 no delivery charge and supplied with syringes needles sharps bin etc.

I have gone with Organon Home Care as I have a perscription written out to this company.  I would like to know if I was to use any other company would I definitely need a perscription and would I have been able to use the perscription from my consultant from my clinic that was written to calea.

Penny


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ ©

Hi Penny

If you were to use any other drug supplier then you would need a prescription.  No supplier would sell you the medication without an original prescription.  If your consultant wrote out your prescription to a specific supplier then I think only they would be able to fill it.

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## smith16

Hello 

RE Minxy reply

So would I have to go to my own gp and ask them to write a perscription if I didn't want to use the company the clinic uses.

Penny


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ ©

smith16 said:


> Hello
> 
> RE Minxy reply
> 
> So would I have to go to my own gp and ask them to write a perscription if I didn't want to use the company the clinic uses.
> 
> Penny


No, your fertility consultant would need to write the prescription...your GP won't have anything to do with a private prescription for fertility drugs.


----------



## nacknick

Hi there,
Just starting to get quotes for the drugs - Serono works out the best so far with Gonal F, does anyone have any suggestions for Buserelin?? I have a about a week to shop around. (I need 2 bottles).
Thanks
Nacknick.


----------



## Stressperson

Hi there,

This is my 1st IVF (hopefully it is the last  ), the clinic told my drugs is around £850. Do you think it is worthwhile I buy it somewhere else? Any place you would recommend? Thank you so much for your help in advance !!!

Provera 10mg tablet 
Buserelin
Puregon 300iu
pregnyl 5,000iu 
cyclogest pessaries


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ ©

Hi stressperson 

Have a read through this thread as you will find lots of recommendations.  Also, on page 14 of this thread, I have listed the contact details of some of the suppliers...your best bet is to contact them directly and get quotes for what you need.

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## Stressperson

Thanks Natasha. 

Called sereno but they don't do Puregon


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ ©

Stressperson said:


> Thanks Natasha.
> 
> Called sereno but they don't do Puregon


There are several other suppliers....as I say, have a look on page 14 of this thread and I've included a list of 4 suppliers with contact numbers...also have a read through the rest of the thread and see if there are any recommendations for where to purchase Puregon.

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## Loui123

Stressperson - I too am looking to buy drugs this week 'cos I'm starting to DReg on 31 Oct too! Any luck with finding cheap drugs? For me the puregon is the biggest cost, and so far Ali at Fazely Pharmacy Tamworth is the cheapest. 
Allie


----------



## juliemac

Hello frankie,

we are funding ourselves, were advised by the clinic to shop around for cheapest drugs, they suggested the supermarket pharmacies, we got ours from Tesco!

Hope this helps

Juliemac


----------



## Loui123

Just to let you know that I have just ordered my drugs from the Fazeley Pharmacy (01827 26248. They were £840 cheaper than my clinic's quote and £400 cheaper than Tesco's, Boots.com and Calea. The majority of the cost was on puregon (I need 6 vials of the stuff!).


----------



## nacknick

My costs so far are:

7 x 10mg of Provera prescribed by GP @ £6.85
2 x bottles of Bureslin purchased from hospital dispensary @ £33.64 (some chemists quoted upto £65 for same thing)

I will be taking Gonal F and through Serono Homecare I have been quoted 2 x 900iui pre filled pens @ £363 (whereas the hospital chemist wants £669) the two pens are unlikely to be enough so I am expecting to purchase one more. 

Pregnyl (x 4) will most probably be purchased through my hospital chemist @ £24 (ish) 

& there is one other drug, cyclogest which I have yet to shop around for.


----------



## Stressperson

Hi Loul123, I received my drugs !!! i ordered them from ADS (Apploed Dispensary Services) 0870 2400 518.

Puregon is £228 for 900 iu.

total costs is £709:
Buserelin
Cyclogest
Puregon (2 x 900 + 1x 600)
Pregnyl
Pregnance test


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

wow that is a great saving on Puregon my clinic charge 360 for a 900 IU and I was on 600 iu a day for 11 days.  On 2 days they ran out and I had to go to a nearby pharmacy and they charged 60 pounds for a private script as well!!  The problem is that the clinic can change the drugs everyday so won't let you pre order or else you risk getting left with a fridge full!!

L x


----------



## becks46

bit of a stupid question,  I have a prescription for Ovitrelle, would I beable to get it from a normal chemist?  I know they will probably have to order it in but it should still be possible to get it, shouldn't it.  Because it has to go in the fridge I just find it easier to get it from somewhere local.


----------



## Loui123

Hi - I  have not heard of the drug - but I think that you will have to phone around your local chemists to get an answer. You're right about staying local because the drugs have to be kept chilled, but I found that the drugs can be couriered to you attached to an ice pack so they should stay safe in transit if you choose a pharmacy away from you.

Loui xxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ ©

Hi Becks

Yes, your local chemist should be able to order it for you, no problem.  I've used Ovitrelle quite a few times now (through IVF/FET) and have got it from our local (small) chemist but also through main drugs supplier and couriered in coolbox.



Loui...

Ovitrelle is an HCG injection, like Pregnyl.


Take care
Natasha


----------



## jan27

Hi there

I have just phoned Fazeleys in Tamworth and they seem the cheapest for my menopure, cetrotide and ovitrelle.  I forgot to ask but did not want to phone back but i am sure someone knows here if they supply the needles/syringes etc?

thanks

jan27


----------



## Loui123

Yep - they do. I think I ordered about 30 syringes, drawing up needles, injecting needles, swabs and the needles box (I had some spares from my last cycle) and it cost me about £10 from Fazeley. I think the p+p was about £7 for these items but you may get them charge free if you have ordered them to arrive with your drugs. I needed one of the drugs to stay cool and so Ali sent them attached to a very small ice block (a match box size). However, they were just about room temp when they arrived 'cos they got sent out at 5pm and arrived before 11am the next day. Ask if Ali has a bigger ice pack.

Good luck with your cycle.

Loui xxx


----------



## jan27

Thanks Loui, I have written an accompanying letter as requested with the contact numbers and a request for 2ml needles/syringes etc.  Will post tomorrow!

jan27


----------



## Pipkins

Just wanted to say, in case it helps anyone that I got my drugs from ADS (Healthcare at Home) and they are doing Menopur @ £11 per 75iu vial.  As a comparison my clinic charge £25 per vial and Boots, Superdrug etc all charge about £13 per vial.

It was also useful to find out that HC&H will split a prescription (once) if you are not sure how much drug you will need (as often is the case with stimming).  I got 2/3rds of my Menopur to get me through to my first scan, then when I knew I did actually need the rest I phoned [email protected] (by 2pm) and it arrived today (next day)!

I'd thoroughly recommend them.  They also make sure you have enough needles, an auto-injector, sharps bin etc etc ... 

Also, re Boots - although they were more expensive for Menopur they do allow you to 'call off' your drugs as you need them - from just one prescription.

Hope that is useful to someone.

Pipx


----------



## JenJay

I have just ordered a couple of Gonal F pens from Serono Homecare - 0800 328 5323. The price for two 450 pens was £186, all inclusive. But most importantly, they were really friendly and fast. I called them on Thursday, posted my prescription to them the same day and they rang back on Friday to arrange delivery. They delivered on Saturday morning. That seemed really fast to me. We still don't know exactly now many drugs we will need throughout our cycle but have enough to get started and will then order again as soon as we know more.

If you do want to order from them, just send your prescription along with a letter detailing when you are starting and what clinic you are with. Send to:

Healthcare at Home,
Pharmaservice Division,
Green Land Industrial Park,
Junction Close,
Featherstone
West Yorks
WF7 6ER

JenJay


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ ©

JenJay said:


> I have just ordered a couple of Gonal F pens from Serono Homecare - 0800 328 5323. The price for two 450 pens was £186, all inclusive. But most importantly, they were really friendly and fast. I called them on Thursday, posted my prescription to them the same day and they rang back on Friday to arrange delivery. They delivered on Saturday morning. That seemed really fast to me. We still don't know exactly now many drugs we will need throughout our cycle but have enough to get started and will then order again as soon as we know more.
> 
> If you do want to order from them, just send your prescription along with a letter detailing when you are starting and what clinic you are with. Send to:
> 
> Healthcare at Home,
> Pharmaservice Division,
> Green Land Industrial Park,
> Junction Close,
> Featherstone
> West Yorks
> WF7 6ER
> 
> JenJay


Serono Healthcare / Healthcare at Home are also known as Applied Dispensary Services....

The reason they are able to sell Gonal F, Ovitrelle, Crinone cheaper than many others is because those drugs are manufactured by Serono.

Take care
Natasha


----------



## Swinny

Thanks Natasha that's brilliant. That will save me a load of money as I am probably going to be on 6 amps of Menopur per day.

Sarah xxxx


----------



## Tricksy

I bought some Gestone from Tesco yesterday:

1 box of 10 ampules £54 

My clinic charged me £100 for the self same box!!!!


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ ©

Tricksy said:


> I bought some Gestone from Tesco yesterday:
> 
> 1 box of 10 ampules £54
> 
> My clinic charged me £100 for the self same box!!!!


That's great to know as I will be on Gestone next time round !

Thanks
N x


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett

Even better Ali at Fazely does gestone for £4.90 per vial so £49.00 for 10


----------



## Catb33

I've just bought all my meds from Tesco and for the synarel, menopur, pregnyl, clexane and cyclogest I paid £1040. Boots online quoted me £1650ish for all but the pregnyl. My clinic would have charged a similar amount. Looking at the receipt some of the things are the same price as boots online but overall I'm pleased with saving £500+


----------



## mungo

Hello
I'm getting very confused with the pricces of these drugs.  I've seen in previous pages on this thread that someone (think it was Minxy) got  4 x 900iu pre-filled Gonal F pens (with something else) for £587.28 from ADS (Healthcare @ Home/Serano).  I have just telephoned the same company and she quoted 5 x 900iu pre-filled gonal f pens for £1200.  Dividing this by 4, would be £960.  I questioned the price difference and she said it depends on where you are having your treatment? I'm having mine at the JR Oxford, and they use ADS. The way I understood her was with them its not a set price, but depends on where your having your treatment and the deal they have with them? Or have they just gone up?
I'm now trying to get my clinic to change to menopur (which is what they used to use), because they seem much cheaper?
Confused Tannie


----------



## Quiet storm

I must admit the ADS really  confused me.
I called for a quote & got £108, when I sent my prescription, they told me to pay £185. I demande to have it returned to me.

Ali is charging £134 for the same thing


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

The pharamacies do ask where you are having treatment and I guess if they supply the clinic then they may have some deal with them! I never realised even with the local pharmacies you can negotiate!
L x


----------



## iccle one

Hi I was hopng to get some help as I'm not having much joy on the net - I will be needing to get some Clexane soon and was wondering if any of you knew where would be a cheap place to get it?

Right now I don't know what strength I'll be prescribed (is it the same for all) and I only realised that there were different strengths when I asked Tesco what their cost would be.

Thanks


----------



## Happyhaze

Hi

I dont know whether this will help, but I am doing my second round of IVF and have to pay for this.  I have phoned my Doctor and asked if he could pay for my drugs out of his budget which he has agreed! I couldnt believe it.  I am getting each drug at perscription price.  Always worth a go you dont get anything if you do not ask.  I must admit I did give a bit of a sob story but being a tax payer I believe the doctors have budgets for this sort of this.  Obviously I have had to pay for the treatment but it all helps.


----------



## Quiet storm

Well done--it always helps if the GP chips in.
Mine will never, he is such a nasty character & doesn't believe in ivf.

He says if nature intends u to have babies, you will, with no problems


----------



## iccle one

I have asked my gp about blood tests and injection training and they said no as I am having private treatment  

I might give it another go though wiht the Clexane - hey they can only say no again and I'll be no worse off then I am now!


----------



## Happyhaze

Hi, I just informed the Doctor that I was paying £2200 for the treatment and was having trouble finding the money for the drugs and as a tax payer has he any money left in his budget!  You could always change Doctors.  Must admit though I did initially phone that Chemist everyone talks about in Peterborough, he was asking me what my best price was so you can always negotiate a cheaper cost with him.  Never heard of a "Del Boy Pharmacist"  Good luck


----------



## Baileybird

Hi everyone
This thread is hugely helpful and I will be getting all my Gonal F from Serono now. Just a quick word of advice though - be more organised than me! I started stimming last night and got enough Gonal F from my clinic to see me through to Saturday. As Serono couldn't deliver that quickly, I called Ali's in Shadwell and he said he'd get me some for collection tomorrow. He's just called me back (at 7.45pm!) to tell me that he can't get it for tomorrow after all.... I'm now going to spend my Saturday trying to track down Gonal F. I can get it from my clinic but it's not cheap. Bit miffed that he left it all day to tell me, but even more fed up that I left myself with only one day's supply on the shelf!
x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

clexane comes in 20 and 40 mg prefilled syringes.

My GP transcribed my clexane prescription, even though I am not entitled to NHS care as single - Clexane is not a fertility drug and prescribed to you for a reason so for me- miscarriage prevention and immune issues, others have clotting disorders.

L x


----------



## anna the third

hi, anyone have any advice re the best place for Clexane? if all goes well, we all need a big supply of it I suppose.


----------



## AMP

Just wanted to say thanks to everyone for this thread!  Boots quoted me over £600 for my drugs and Ali at Shadwell is less than £400 so a massive saving and also just one tube stop away from where I work so v. convenient.


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Ali is also a really nice guy, you litterally come out the tube turn left and the chemist is on the corner.
L x


----------



## Bunjy

I have been investigating the *cost of my IVF medication * for my second attempt in March. The private hospital I am using sent me a prescription which totalled *£1170 * for the Synarel, Gonal F, Cyclogest and Ovitrelle.

A little bit overwhelmed I managed to find out that the company Serono that makes most the medication has a section called 'Healthcare at Home' Telephone 08703332867 who you can call up and ask for a quote for the same medication. They can provide it only on prescription from your consultant / treatment centre. But this shouldn't be a problem as you don't have to buy from your treatment centre.

On doing this they quoted me *£560 * for the same drugs / same amounts. 
They add delivery of £30.00 and can split your prescription if you think you may not need all thats prescribed should your treatment regime alter during the course - Hence, you don't pay for what you don't have - but if you have received any meds you cannot return them.

For example, they were charging me £324 for my Gonal F whereas the hospital were chargin £725
The Ovitrelle was complimentary.

I just think that people should be aware of this difference as we all know how costly IVF is. I hope this information is of help and is suitable to post on this site - I'm not affiliated in any way to the company - I'm just another IVF patient whos put up with so much over the past few years that to save a few pennies has been the only thing that has given me a little control for a long time ... 

Good luck to us all eh xxxxx


----------



## Bunjy

HI 
I got quoted £1170 for medication from the private hospital we are using. On calling Healthcare at home 08703332867(serono) they quoted £560 for the same ! I put a post on about this called IVF Medication - may be useful - hope it helps someone x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ ©

Hi bunjy

You post has been merged with this main "where to buy cheap drugs" thread.  It's always a good idea to get a few quotes for the drugs as some suppliers are much cheaper than going through your clinic.

If you have a read through this thread you will see there are some really helpful posts, including supplier contact details.

The reason why Serono (also known as Healthcare at Home and Applied Dispensary Services) are able to offer Gonal F, Crinone, Ovitrelle at lower prices is because it's Serono who manufacture those drugs.

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## ♥AngelBumps♥

OK, I've been reading this and it's really interesting... but don't seem to see anywhere that does Gestone 100mg. I've been on Boots and they do 1 x 50mg for about £8.10, but they don't appear to do 100mg? Does anyone know where I can find a pharmacy (would be great in Leeds) for 100mg Gestone? 

My order is/was this:

01 x Prostap SR injection 3.75mg @ £150.48
30 x Menopur powder for solution injection 75iu+75iu @ £460.69 (10 per box)
50 x Gestone injection 50mg/ml @ £405.00 (actually need 100mg to bring quantity down to 25)
40 x Clexane injection 20mg/0.2ml @ £151.30 (10 per box)
01 x Dalacin Vaginal Cream 2% w/v @ £13.03
02 x Lorazepam tablets 1mg @ £10.00 (£5.00 each)
02 x Paracetamol suppository 500mg @ £10.00 (£5.00 each - actually need 1000mg, but they only do 500mg)

GRAND TOTAL (Boots.com) £1,190.50

(NB: Can't seem to find a Tesco online pharmacy)

The other drugs mentioned by my other lovely FF members seems to vary in price and I'm sure I saw £500 apx, quoted somewhere in this thread! But, as these are different drugs, if any of you have bought these from anywhere for a reasonable price and delivery, it would be lovely if you could tell me as we are about to embark on IVF Part II...!

Seems like our next cycle isn't funded, oh well! Here comes the loan! Seriously though, it seems the PROSTAP, GESTONE, AND CLEXANE are the most expensive to buy and if you guys can help us out, that would be great!

Oh, and whoever mentioned the fact that I came on 4 days before my pregnancy test on Gestone and that this could be a factor... you were RIGHT! The consultant today told us that we'd have to literally double-up the dose of GESTONE and that's why I'm desperate to get it as cheaply as we can!

Much love, luck and baby blessings to you all.

A xxx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

I got 100mg of Gestone in 2 mls from Bliss Chemist in Marble Arch London so they maybe able to send to you - you must be able to get them somewhere, I am sure that you can get paracetamol supps over the counter as parents give them to babies probably 125 mgs.

L x


----------



## mungo

Hi everyone
Just to let you know that I telephoned Pharmasure, ADS-serano healthcare/healthcare at home, Ali' chemist at Shadwell. The cheapest for all my drugs (and synarel) was  from Ali at Fazeley Pharmacy, 11 Coleshill Street, Fazeley Tamworth, B78 3RB. 01827-262488
Buserelin injection 5.5ml vial £14.32
Menopur 75iu ampoules £12.20
Cyclogest pessaries 400mg box of 15 £10.80
Pregnyl 5000iu ampoules £3.27
synarel was £55.66 for a 60 dose bottle
Postage was £6.95 for next day delivery (£3 extra if its delivered on Saturday, no delivery on Sunday).  He's really helpful to and will send them in two lots incase you don't need everything on the prescription.
Hope this helps Tannie (good luck everyone)


----------



## anna the third

I had the same experience with Ali at Fazeley. cheapest and very nice chap as well to deal with.

the one thing i wld say is: preggie pregnyl needs to be kept between 2/8 degrees. Ali needs to send it with an ice block as you can't risk it going "off" and therefore not triggering egg maturity.  

All the best to everyone. xxx

PS the one thing i found really expensive was cetrotide - any good info on that? (used to suppress pituitary and let them time collection accordingly.)


----------



## hickson

Hi Ladies.

we start our next tx in march.april time and we have a drugs bill of £1700 to pay.  I need 

Gonalf 525iu daily  - 6 bottles of 1050iu
Menopur 75iu daily - 12 x 75iu 
prednisolone 10 mg 
Ovitrelle - 1 x 250mcg 
Utrogestan 400mg x 2 - x 8
Clexane -20mg x 30
Oestradiol Valerate 1x2mg 3 times aday x 84
Suprecur x  3 5.5mls 

I have read some of the threads, and who find who to be the cheapest and what are there numbers to ring please?

Hickson x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ ©

hickson said:


> Hi Ladies.
> 
> we start our next tx in march.april time and we have a drugs bill of £1700 to pay. I need
> 
> Gonalf 525iu daily - 6 bottles of 1050iu
> Menopur 75iu daily - 12 x 75iu
> prednisolone 10 mg
> Ovitrelle - 1 x 250mcg
> Utrogestan 400mg x 2 - x 8
> Clexane -20mg x 30
> Oestradiol Valerate 1x2mg 3 times aday x 84
> Suprecur x 3 5.5mls
> 
> I have read some of the threads, and who find who to be the cheapest and what are there numbers to ring please?
> 
> Hickson x


Hi

If you have a read of this thread you'll find the numbers of various suppliers but here's a few I posted on page 14...

Applied Dispensary Services 08702400518
Ali's Chemist at Shadwell 02077909150
Fazeley at Tamworth 01827262488
Calea 0870 7492020

Peoples drugs doses and requirements may vary & prices may have changed so your best bet, like I did, was to contact the suppliers directly yourself and go with the best quote.

You may also find some other useful info by reading this thread.

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## Wiggie

Hello ladies

I use Serono/Healthcare at Home for my meds - Guy's hospital has a deal with them and places the orders direct with them.  I must say I have never been clear about their pricing - but the nurse at Guys says they are the best value for money. 

I received a delivery this morning and they must have put the order sheet with the prices in by mistake, as I don't normally receive it.  For 2 x 300 iu Gonal F pens the cost was £86 (£43 each), then there was an additional service charge of 20% at the bottom that says by it "Do Not Discuss with Patient" !!  This could be why there is a difference between the quoted price and what we end up paying. Plus there was a £30 delivery charge on top - total £130.

Another tip is that if you want to avoid using the 0870 number (as costs more when calling from a mobile!) you can call their customer services on  01924 245 820 (I onky know  this because I had a missed call from them and called them back using this number!)

Wiggie x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ ©

Wiggie said:


> I received a delivery this morning and they must have put the order sheet with the prices in by mistake, as I don't normally receive it. For 2 x 300 iu Gonal F pens the cost was £86 (£43 each), *then there was an additional service charge of 20% at the bottom that says by it "Do Not Discuss with Patient" * !! This could be why there is a difference between the quoted price and what we end up paying. Plus there was a £30 delivery charge on top - total £130.


That's a bit cheeky isn't it...definitely must've made a mistake putting it in with your order !!

I got my drugs directly from Serono....didn't go through our clinic at all...and I found them to be really helpful and definitely best quote for the drugs I needed...but then they do manufacture 3 of the meds I'm prescribed which is why their costs are cheaper. Need to get some more for upcoming treatment so will be interesting to see what I get quoted as lots more drugs this time (I had some left over from previous treatment before !)

Take care
Natasha


----------



## hickson

Hi Ladies.

I'm ringing round for Gonal F 1050iu.Just a question and sorry to be dim , but is Applied Dispensary Services (ADS)/Healthcare same as Serono?  and the phone number is 08702400518  or 01942 245820 


Thanks Hickson x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ ©

hickson said:


> Hi Ladies.
> 
> I'm ringing round for Gonal F 1050iu.Just a question and sorry to be dim , but is Applied Dispensary Services (ADS)/Healthcare same as Serono? and the phone number is 08702400518 or 01942 245820
> 
> Thanks Hickson x


Yep, that's correct Hickson !

N x


----------



## hickson

Thanks N  

Good luck with your next cycle 

Hickson x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ ©

Hi

Just thought I'd update you on prices I've just been quoted from Serono/[email protected]/ADS

Gonal F 450iu prefilled pens x 3 = £224.40
Gonal F 900iu prefilled pens x 3 = £613.20
Gestone 50mg injections x 15 @ £5.18 each
Ovitrelle 250mcg prefilled x 1 is FREE

However, the total was *£690.83*

It was explained to me that the more drugs you get then the cheaper it becomes....so it's more expensive to buy 1 or 2 pens here and there than it is to buy the whole prescription package....I only queried because obviously the 3 GF pens totalled over £800 but then when had the Gestone added, it went down to £690......

This would probably explain the discrepancies others may have noticed when ordering......so it definitely pays to contact them directly yourself rather than relying on a quote that someone else has been given.

I also need Synarel but there's a manufacturing problem with the nasal spray - I think she said with the nozzle (has been since November) but I have some left over from previous so hopefully ok....also got Clexane and Prednisolone left over so don't have to pay for those yet...unless I get a BFP and then I have to have all this until at least 12 weeks.

Take care
Natasha


----------



## armi

GOD they are exensive. My GPis giving me a freebie a year. She addedd mine up and thet came 2800 GBP!!!!!


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ ©

armi said:


> GOD they are exensive. My GPis giving me a freebie a year. She addedd mine up and thet came 2800 GBP!!!!!


It's great your GP is covering the costs of your drugs....although £2800 seems an awful lot....I need lots of additional drugs such as clexane and prednisolone but even with those, my drugs wouldn't come to that....what are you being prescribed to make it that much as generally they're around £1000/1500 ?

Our GP did cover 2 fresh IVF and 2 FETs (although the FETs was clexane/prednisolone and progesterone support only) with NHS script when we were having private treatment but he wouldn't fund any more than this. We've reached the top of the NHS waiting list for treatment last year but because we'd already had funded drugs, we have had to pay for the drugs I've needed through last IVF and subsequently for this one we're about to start (our 4th).

Some GPs will fund drugs if having private treatment but it really depends on the PCT (primary care trust) as well as ultimately the GP themselves.

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## jrhh

Hi Ladies,

I had no idea that some GP's will fund the drugs. We are self funding this time too so this post has been so helpful. I will also check with my GP if they would help. Nothing lost!

Thanks ladies.


Jacks x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ ©

*Contact details for cheap, recommended suppliers:*

Applied Dispensary Services 08702400518
Ali's Chemist at Shadwell 02077909150
Fazeley at Tamworth 01827262488
Calea 0870 7492020

and...

...just a gentle reminder that this thread is for information relating to the purchase of cheap fertility drugs through wholesale, pharmacists/chemists etc. It is against site policy for you to offer/sell or request fertility drugs - if a post is found it will be removed immediately & the member cautioned...please read carefully the link attached... 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=1888.0

Thanks...

Good luck & take care
Natasha x


----------



## cleo31

I've just called ADS and they asked me what clinic i was calling from ( i said ISIS) and they said that i need to go through them direct?? They wouldn't even give me a quote?? Anyone know why??


Also the guy from Fazely's is on hols til next thursday. Does anyone know how long it would take the drugs to be dispnsed from there as i start stimming a week after that.

Feeling very frustrated and worried now i've started ringing round!!

Cleo xxxxx


----------



## Rachel

Hi Cleo 

Try Clinovia. I always used them and found them reasonable and very helpful. Also, drugs were dispatched same day and always arrived the following day to me  

Clinovia - 01279 456789

Rachel x


----------



## nat4353

hiya

just getting a bit confused as some company's come under 2 or more names and are connected to each other, some posts don't match up so its making it hard for me to make a list of who to ring as i dont want to ring the same place more than one.

also im after menpour the cheapest quote i have so far is 12.20 any one have any better recently that was with ?

many thanks natalie


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

that is a bgood price for Menopur do let us know where the cheapest finds are
L x


----------



## alegria

Hi everyone,

Please do let us know where the best finds are  

Thanks a mill,
Alegria x


----------



## nat4353

hiya every one 

my best quote so far but have more to do in the morning

is  tamworth 01827262488

12.20 menopur
55.66 nararelin (spray)
for all my drugs will cost 575 including delivery charge


i have read twice on this tread that people have got the menpour for £10 which seems so cheap think this was through ads but then in other posts the same company 13 0r 14 pound !!!!!  , will phone them in the morning, if you are buying larger quantities do you get it cheaper.


ill keep looking including doing all my local chemists


----------



## popsi

Hi

I see menopur is 12.20, how much is this for as i gonna be on 450 a day !,so how many would i need a day for this amount, any ideas  

Thanks 

Andrea


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

I presume it is on one vial so 75 IU per vial, you would need 6 vials on a 450 IU dose.  
I was on 450 and then 600IU (8 vials) by the end and saved 10 pounds a vial by not getting it from the clinic so 80 pounds a day!
l x


----------



## Quiet storm

My spray is running low, i will see if I can get a bit from the clinic cos I might just need a week's supply


----------



## karen

Does anyone know how much Ali at Fazeley charges for puregon?

thx


----------



## Mollieboo+Two

Thankyou to everyone on here as Ive just shopped around and used all your phone numbers (many thanks) so I thought I would share

Allied dispensary services/homecare/serano - Gonal F 900 pen = £314.54
                                                               Gonal F 75iu phial = £26.21
     these added a £30 dispensing fee to include delivery

West Town Chemist (peterbrough)(takes 1 week) Gonal F pen 900 =£291.24
                                                                     Gonal F 1010 phial = £313.34
  these added a £20 dispensing fee for collection (as I am local)

Ali's at shadwell                Gonal F 75iu phial = £24
                                      Gonal F 900 pen = £320
                                          Gonal F 300pen = £107
            thses add £15 delevery but no dispensing fee

Ali at Fazeley Pharmacy (Tamworth)        Gonal F 75iu x5 phials = £111.55
  no dispensary fee and delivery is only £7.95

all charged the same for syneral 60 dose = £55.56 (apart from ali at shadwell = £60)

Ali at Fazeley & West Town were both same for Ovitrelle 250mcg = £33.31

so far Im with Fazeley (thats unless I get another one cheaper)


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Mr ALi in Fazeley (Tamworth) is the best price for puregon by 86 pounds per 900 pen,
He is so lovely, 
he is going to try and get viagra supps as he is constantly being asked for them - probably by the CARE ladies, he is also hoping to get IVIG and Humira soon, he is such a lovely man and competitive prices and not excessive delivery charges his number is 01827262488
Also found this online pharmacy, some products are more expensive others are cheaper http://ivfpharmacy.com/articles/drug-information/fertility-drug-price-list.html and they take UK prescriptions not sure about delivery charges
L x

/links


----------



## alicejp

Fazeley Pharmacy are really nice & really cheap. You send the prescriptions & they post the medication.


----------



## siheilwli

Menopur / Suprecur prices last weekend:

3 x 5.5ml bottles of suprecur  
Menopur 50 vials 
was quoted £798 from my local independent pharmacy (with 10% mark up) but ended up getting it for £639.40 by Applied Dispensary Services. (Healthcare at Home) 
Paid an extra £20 to get it courier delivered to home on a Saturday morning. Still pretty good!


----------



## Sally2

Hello everyone, so sorry for butting in here...

It's just that I'm about to start my IVF and I think I would really be better off buying my drugs elsewhere. My doctor is fine with this (Geeta Nurgand at Create Health) but she did warn me of certain places dealing in dodgy drugs...eg with drugs that other women have 'returned' (ie recycled drugs) and therefore may not have been kept at the appropriate temps etc...It's really just Gonal F I need (the pen) and I was thinking of trying either Ali's in Shadwell, West Town or Homecare, but has anyone heard these sorts of rumours before either?

Thanks

Sally


----------



## Empty2

Hi everyone,

Sally to answer your question of:

My doctor is fine with this (Geeta Nurgand at Create Health) but she did warn me of certain places dealing in dodgy drugs...eg with drugs that other women have 'returned' (ie recycled drugs) and therefore may not have been kept at the appropriate temps etc...

I have never heard of anything so ridiculous!!!!!! I have to say, as I live local to Ali Chemist at Fazeley, it is a very reputable Pharmacy and the mere suggestion that Chemist are 'recycling' drugs is well bellow the belt!  If the doctor is from the 'Clinic' you are using of course they will put doubt in your mind, they don't want to loose their mark up! Sorry! on my soap box but really cross about this.

Good luck with your treatment Sally 
emps
x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

I have purchased drugs from Ali's in Sahdwell and visited the shop to pick up the drug, it is a normal chemist beside Shadwell Tube he'll tell you no returns- I don't it is very fair of Geeta to say that as these are registered pharmacies,the pharmacists are registered with the Pharmaceutical Society (as she is with the GMC)- I would think twice of buying from a dodgy internet site without speaking to them, and if she knows of places that do this doesn't she have an obligation to inform the authorities for oursakes!!

Gonal F from Pharmasure was very competitive and 3 grand cheaper than my clinic!in the end
Best of Luck
L x


----------



## siheilwli

Never heard this either!! I've had drugs from ADS (Healthcare at Home), from my local independent pharmacist (who was willing to try and get them as cheap as poss for me) and from various clinics - and they've been fantastic. ADS sent me drugs once in a polystyrene container packed with frozen gels when the meds needed refrigeration. This time they just came in the box - ADS told me they didn't need to  be kept cold, even thought the hospital told me to put them in the fridge. tHey are meant to be between 2 and 25 degrees, so I imagine the clinic are just being extra cautious about keeping them at a regulated temperature.  Ali is great too - although I've never ordered from him, I did have a long conversation with him on the phone.

I can't imagine what else they might have been talking about, unless it's a warning not to share drugs from others who have some left over.


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

I had the same experience with drugs I bought from two clinics - stored on a shelf not refridgerated but we then throw out all the food to store then just so- only the pregnyl have I have been given from a fridge.  But ADS did deliver mine with ice packs etc!!
L X


----------



## Quiet storm

i can't believe the doc said that,talk about dirty games.
I have bought from Ali with no probs


----------



## Sally2

Okay, you've convinced me! Tomorrow I'm going to shop around...Leaning towards Ali's in Shadwell. Do you know what he charges for a 900 iu gonal f pen?


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

I found gonal F pens cheapest at ADS (who were linked to the manufactuer) on cycle 2- sent prescription in they got it the next day ring you for payment, and then couriered it to me the next day.  Ali in Tamworth said to me he has just managed to get a good deal on it now- he is worth a call and only 7.95 for postage
L x


----------



## hickson

Hi

Who is the cheapest for Gonal F at the Mo..

Anyone know?

Hickson x


----------



## Guest

Hi everyone 

Just done my ring around and Fazeley's are the cheapest on everything except Ovitrelle. He suggested I call the clinic as they will have a relationship with the manufacturer of that drug and indeed Ali was right - cheaper by about £7!

For Puregon he quoted me about £113 for a 300 iu cartridge. 

Am going to try and get Doc to prescribe cyclogest. 

Perky
x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ ©

Hi

You should find that ADS (also known as Healthcare at Home or Serono) are the cheapest for Gonal F and Crinone as they are linked to the manufacturer Serono (as mentioned in a previous post of mine on this thread  ) The Ovitrelle was FREE with them as they also manufacture this.

The price of Gonal F will vary depending on what amount you need and the total amount for all drugs will go down if you order all prescription through them...here's what I was quoted (and paid) for drugs for our upcoming IVF...



♥ Minxy ♥ said:


> Hi
> 
> Just thought I'd update you on prices I've just been quoted from Serono/[email protected]/ADS
> 
> Gonal F 450iu prefilled pens x 3 = £224.40
> Gonal F 900iu prefilled pens x 3 = £613.20
> Gestone 50mg injections x 15 @ £5.18 each
> Ovitrelle 250mcg prefilled x 1 is FREE
> 
> However, the total was *£690.83*
> 
> It was explained to me that the more drugs you get then the cheaper it becomes....so it's more expensive to buy 1 or 2 pens here and there than it is to buy the whole prescription package....I only queried because obviously the 3 GF pens totalled over £800 but then when had the Gestone added, it went down to £690......
> 
> This would probably explain the discrepancies others may have noticed when ordering......so it definitely pays to contact them directly yourself rather than relying on a quote that someone else has been given.
> 
> I also need Synarel but there's a manufacturing problem with the nasal spray - I think she said with the nozzle (has been since November) but I have some left over from previous so hopefully ok....also got Clexane and Prednisolone left over so don't have to pay for those yet...unless I get a BFP and then I have to have all this until at least 12 weeks.
> 
> Take care
> Natasha


As for comments re selling on returned drugs....I've never heard this and personally think it's rubbish !

Good luck everyone 
Natasha xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

I spoke to Ali and he said that he has done a deal with the supplier and he only charges 7.95 for postage so maybe this is why he can undercut them as I have paid 35-60 for couriers from ADS. 

Also some manufacturers add 20% depending on the clinic you are with remember the FF who also got the note in their supplies saying 'don't sent to client but add 20%'


----------



## alegria

Thanks everyone for posting such useful info.  

I had to buy my synarel as a last minute thing last Fri (told to start d/r straight away) and ended up having to pay more for it at the Lister   (it was £25 cheaper at Ali's in Shadewell but too late to go all the way across town just to get it, if I needed more than one bottle I'd have certainly made the journey though   ). The only thing I still need now is the Gonal F 450 but the nurse told me to get only 5 of them to start with until the 1st scan to see if they would change any doses/medication according to the results. Do you think is going to cost me much more getting it in two different batches? Also, do the consultants usually change medication half way through tx?   

Alegria x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Many of the suppliers will split your prescription you for and you just pay P+P. Ali (Fazeley) charges 7.95 for postage and next morning delivery.

Good luck


----------



## alegria

Blimey, I've been calling around for Gonal F 450 (pens) and prices varies enormously!!  ADS/Serono (who according to you guys was supposed to be the cheapest one for those) has first asked me which clinic my prescription was from (lister) and then quoted me £185 per pen (or a total of £2362 for all the 15 pens I need, no delivery charges)!!   Ali at Tamworth quoted me £145 per pen and admitted that he didn't have a very good price for it. Ali at Shadewell charges £160 per pen. So, they' re sall till more expensive than if I buy it directly from my clinic (£126 each, total £ 1890 for 15pens)    I Just need the Gonal F now, as I already have the rest of the prescription, ovitrelle and cyclogest, prescribed by my gp. Any ideas, advice??

Many thanks,
Alegria


----------



## alegria

Perky - I'm with Wandsworth but they didn't prescribed it to me that easily... Had to use some persuasive methods


----------



## Wiggie

Hey Alegria - I'm with Wandworth PCT too, whereabouts do you live?

Might try getting some of my meds from the GP next time - are they only willing to prescribe the cheaper ones? I think the cyclogest is free when you order via ADS Homecare anyway

Good luck with your cycle

Wiggie x


----------



## alegria

Putney - I specificaly asked for an appointment with one of the newer gps at my surgery as I knew that my usual gp wouldn't prescribe it to me (long story) and in the end this younger gp (bless him!!) agreed to prescribe only the cheaper drugs from my prescription. He was very apologetic about not being able to prescribe the rest of the drugs but as they were much more expensive he would have to ask for permission (guess from who? my usual grumpy old gp  ) and wasn't sure if he would get it so I decide not to push my luck and just be grateful for what I got.


----------



## alegria

Good lucky Perky


----------



## Swinny

Hi girls

I will be starting on the Short Protocol again mid April and I will be on the same drugs and dosage as my last cycle (450 Menopur and .5 Buserelin) for 14 days. Can anybody tell me where's the cheapest place to get Menopur?

Thanks very much
Sarah xxxxx


----------



## anna the third

Swinny, try Ali at Fazeley - cannot find tel sorry but easily avaailable on google. "fazeley pharmacy"
i am paying 12.2 per amp 

i did find somewhere cheaper i think but they were worse for cetrotide which i also need. 

what does the burselin do?


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Ali in Tamworth I believe


----------



## alegria

I think the pharmacy is called Fazeley and located in Tamworth. The guy's name there is Ali.
Not to be confused with Ali from the other pharmacy located in Shadwell. Shout and correct me anyone if not  

Alegria x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ ©

*Contact phone numbers:*

Applied Dispensary Services (also known as Healthcare at Home & Serono) 08702400518
Ali's Chemist at Shadwell 02077909150
Fazeley at Tamworth (also known as Ali at Fazeley) 01827262488  
Calea 08707492020


----------



## anna the third

thanks Natasha. xxx


----------



## Pinkytails

Hi Perky,

Can you tell me how much your Puregon cost from Calea, and what dose it was? That drug is going to cost me a small fortune!!

Have been ringing around but cant get to fax machine at mo to send to Calea

Many Thanks and good luck , Pinkytails


----------



## kara76

Applied Dispensary Services (also known as Healthcare at Home & Serono) 08702400518

£11.80 per amp of menopur.

if anyone knows anywhere cheaper please post

also 

gestone £5.18 per 50mg amp


----------



## loveinamist

Hi 
I bought Menopur from Ali in Fazeley at £12.20 per ampule.  They deliver meds very quickly and delivered them long before they had cashed my cheque! I'd recommend this pharmacy every time


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

ARGC Ali tamworth Ali Shadwell ADS Bliss Arkle (local N. London)
*puregon 900* £360 £292.50 £336 £2,328 for 1 x 600 and 6x900 inc p+p £350 £364 
*puregon 600* £240 £195 £224 £2,328.00 for 10 x 600 inc p+p £240 £240 
*puregon 300* £120 £112

*cetrotide* £40 £24 £30 £27.60 £33 £28
* 0.25mgs *

*gestone * NA £4.50 £5.00 £72.45 100mg x 14 amps £5.75 £5.30 
* 100mg/ml * 
£7.95 P+P includes
next day del discount 
before 1pm for ARGC 
pts
*Boots online* Puregon pen 600 i.u. Qty:1 £227.78 
Puregon pen 900i.u. Qty:1 £341.61
*
IVF pharmacy online*
900iu Puregon Cartridges cost $530 each, therefore 10 would cost $5300
Puregon Cartridges are administered via a special reusable pen which costs $50
We ship regularly to the UK at a fixed price of $18 (irrespective of the size of your order) with delivery to taking 5-7 working days from completing the order process (and often far less)

This was my research for my first weeks drugs(I am on 600 IU of Puregon a day and cetrotide up to 3 times a day) I went for Ali in Tamworth for Puregon and cetrotide and low P+P and the drugs all arrived before 1 pm next and before he'd taken payment, and great customer service

Lx


----------



## Swinny

Hi Anna – Thanks for that I’ve found the number for Fazeley’s. The Buserelin stops Ovulation, so you take it alongside the Menopur.

Thanks Alegria , Natasha JJ1 and Loveinamist (what a lovely nickname by the way)

Kara – ADS is who my clinic CARE in Manchester use for their drugs, so it may be best for me to go through them then, as that sounds cheap. Its only about £18 per bottle of Buserelin, so not worried about that.

Thanks for all of your responses. I will have a ring around then and see who works out cheapest. Good luck to you all and I hope 2008 makes all of our dreams come true    

Love Sarah xxx


----------



## kara76

could i buy drugs from different places?

would i need seperate presciptions?


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ ©

Hi everyone

You will find that it really depends on what drugs you're prescribed as to where you get the cheapest quote.

ADS (Healthcare at Home/Serono) are cheapest for Gonal F, Crinone and Ovitrelle because it's Serono who manufacture them.......however, they may not be cheapest for other drugs.

You also need to be aware that when purchasing your drugs, the price quoted for one single item may change if you order more.

It's always really helpful reading what others have been quoted but you really need to get your own quotes because the drugs, doses and quantities will vary and hence the costs will.


As for purchasing different drugs from different suppliers, you can only do this if your clinic are happy to write separate prescriptions.  I know our consultant was going to write 2 prescriptions for me...one for main drugs eg Gonal F etc which I get from ADS and then another for me to get Gestone somewhere else.....as it was, ADS sell 50mg and 100mg Gestone amps for £5.18 which I was happy with as although I know I can get it slightly cheaper elsewhere, for a matter of a few pence, it was easier just to get all my drugs from one supplier !

If you want to buy from different suppliers then I would speak with your consultant as they would need to do separate prescriptions as the suppliers require original prescriptions and not copies.


Good luck
Natasha


----------



## Pinkytails

Perky,  

Thanks so much for reply, like you I nearly did'nt bother faxing Calea!!!  

Their quote today for all my meds will give me a saving of just over £600 for my first weeks meds, the biggest saving of all those I contacted; so in total could be looking at a saving well over a thousand pounds for this cycle.  

So ladies it is worth shopping around!!!


----------



## Fruitbat24

Hi 

I have used Ali at Fazeley - he really is good and reliable.

Another tip i was given by the nurses at LFC was that the 300 unit vials of puregon contain 400units  - so the more of those you buy the more money you save.  Buy three vials of 300 unit and you get 300 units absolutely free!

Saved me over a grand in costs doing it that way through Ali....


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

I totally agree with you about the overfill in the ampoule ARGC on their pt info sheet states
'Puregon cartridges contain approximately 120 IU to what is written on the cartridge ie: 300IU contains 420 IU
and Gonafl- f 450 IU vials reconstitute to approximately 600IU'

I also used 'the dregs' on my last cycle but this one they have chopped and changed so I have puregon in the fridge I got from Ali in Tamworth and needing to buy merinal everyday as well - hey ho!! worth it if I get a BFP.


----------



## hickson

Hi..

I have just rang ADS on 08702400518, and asked for a price Gonal F 1050iu.

I was told that they dont give prices over the phone?...is this right?

I'm at Care in notts.

I also rang another number 08703332867 - Serono and tole the same thing.

Any idea's

Hickson x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ ©

hickson said:


> Hi..
> 
> I have just rang ADS on 08702400518, and asked for a price Gonal F 1050iu.
> 
> I was told that they dont give prices over the phone?...is this right?
> 
> I'm at Care in notts.
> 
> I also rang another number 08703332867 - Serono and tole the same thing.
> 
> Any idea's
> 
> Hickson x


Very strange ?! I phoned them only the other month to get my drugs from them & was given a quote over the phone. I told them what hospital I was at and they put in the details of drugs I wanted and gave me a quote ?!

ADS/Serono/[email protected] are all the same company....

Sorry can't help you hun...seems very odd....perhaps give them another call and say a friend of yours was given a quote the other day (well, it was about month or so ago) and wondered why they couldn't offer you the same ? (I'm at BMI Chelsfield Park)

Take care
Natasha


----------



## hickson

Hi N  

I said I was at Care Notts, and they said, you get the drugs direct from them. we supply them?

Any other ladies from care been told this..?

Hickson xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ ©

Then I've no idea I'm afraid....perhaps Care are able to do a fairly good price on the drugs then.

How annoying though ! 

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## hickson

Thanks N  

Just want to say Good Luck for your Treatment. I have everything crossed for you.. 

Hickson xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ ©

Thanks Hickson....and lots of luck to you too  

Take care
Natasha


----------



## jrasw

Hiya,

Having been quoted £1,300 for drugs by the 'businesslike' Assisted Conception Unit of UCH I had a pretty good look around and got a great deal and splendid service from these people:
Heathcare at Homepharmaservice. 0870 2400518 - I spoke to 'Vikki'. They are in Featherstone which is a long way from me in central London but drugs came well packaged and on the morning they said they would. I don't have a breakdown of individual costs but got the following for £695 so the Menopur must have been pretty cheap - relatively!

Menopur 75iu          55
Vibramycin 100mg    8
Voltarol 50mg          2
Progynova 2mg        56
Pregnyl 5,000            2
Utrogestan 200mg    75


----------



## anna the third

Thanks - gosh  those nos do seem good - almost exactly half of the hosp!

some serious mark ups going on as the supplier is also taking his cut!


----------



## anna the third

just asked them - £11.80 per 75 iu of Menopur

same as another provider the name of which I forget - but it is on the thread....


----------



## sillylally

jrasw - that is really interesting thank you. I don't yet know if we'll get our drugs funded for our IVF by my GP so I have been looking around.

One pharmacist local to me quoted me over £400 for a Gonal - f pen which would be 3 jabs for me. I went to Bridge Fertility Centre in London (although I don't know what their service is like) & they quoted £240 for the same thing. We really do have to shop around don't we.

Good luck with your tx & thanks again for that info.
Sally xxxxx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Sally when I was at the Bridge and Gonal F  were much more expensive and I got then from Serono/Healthcare at Home- I would have paid more than 3K getting the gonal f from the Bridge. Iwas on 600IU a day for 11 days.
L x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ ©

Hi ladies

As mentioned in previous threads, Serono (also known as Healthcare at Home and Applied Dispensary Services) manufacture Gonal F (and Ovitrelle + Crinone) which is why they are able to offer such good prices for them.

If you read back a few pages you'll see a fairly recent post of mine with quote for the drugs I needed for this current IVF which included Gonal F, Synarel, Ovitrelle & Gestone.  I actually had less Synarel than I thought (thought I had 2 from my last cycle but only had 1) so I did have to purchase an additional Synarel separately at a later date and that was £94 alone....so much better to get all together as each item lowers in cost the more you get.

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## atimer

alegria said:


> Blimey, I've been calling around for Gonal F 450 (pens) and prices varies enormously!! ADS/Serono (who according to you guys was supposed to be the cheapest one for those) has first asked me which clinic my prescription was from (lister) and then quoted me £185 per pen (or a total of £2362 for all the 15 pens I need, no delivery charges)!!  Ali at Tamworth quoted me £145 per pen and admitted that he didn't have a very good price for it. Ali at Shadewell charges £160 per pen. So, they' re sall till more expensive than if I buy it directly from my clinic (£126 each, total £ 1890 for 15pens)  I Just need the Gonal F now, as I already have the rest of the prescription, ovitrelle and cyclogest, prescribed by my gp. Any ideas, advice??
> 
> Many thanks,
> Alegria





hickson said:


> Hi..
> 
> I have just rang ADS on 08702400518, and asked for a price Gonal F 1050iu.
> 
> I was told that they dont give prices over the phone?...is this right?
> 
> I'm at Care in notts.
> 
> I also rang another number 08703332867 - Serono and tole the same thing.
> 
> Any idea's
> 
> Hickson x


I'm beginning to wonder if ADS have a fair pricing structure and also if they are not breaking the law in any way.

I have recently called ADS for a quotation to supply Gonal F 900IU Pens and the first question I was asked is, at what clinic we were cycling. As we were cycling abroad they said they could not supply me only with a UK script. So I told them that I had no problem obtaining a UK script from my GP but would still like a quotation before I start chasing my GP. Still they would not quote me before they received it. When I questioned the reasoning to this, the girl on the phone barely had what to answer me, I think she sutured something like "company policy". When I finally got the UK prescription from my GP I called again and they told me that they don't quote over the phone and I must fax them my prescription. I was finally quoted a whopping £314.54 for each pen. If you look back on some posts on this thread you will see all kinds of different prices for the exact same item ranging from £146.82 - £181.50 - £204.40 - £314.54!!!!!

We had no choice but to purchase the drugs from them as they kept us waiting long enough until I managed to obtain a UK script and by then we were running out of time and all other pharmacies were looking at around a 7 day delivery. When i completed the purchase I asked them to send me an invoice with the goods, and guess what!?!?!? They said that they don't send invoices! Asked why not, the answer was "company policy"! Are they scared of something? What are they hiding? I finally managed to get through to a girl in accounts and she faxed me the invoice a few weeks later.

Is there anyone here that could perhaps comment what's going on and what the legal status may be, cause this sounds fishy business to me.


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ ©

Hi atimer

I'm obviously no expert on legalities but Serono/ADS/[email protected] are not doing anything illegal !!! They are extremely reputable suppliers...in fact Serono manufacture Gonal F, Crinone & Ovitrelle.

The reason why the prices vary is because some clinics will have agreements with main suppliers of drugs....and as I've explained in a previous post on mine on this thread, the prices per each item will vary depending on how many you require and in combination with any other drugs....take a look at this post of mine...



♥ Minxy ♥ said:


> Hi
> 
> Just thought I'd update you on prices I've just been quoted from Serono/[email protected]/ADS
> 
> Gonal F 450iu prefilled pens x 3 = £224.40
> Gonal F 900iu prefilled pens x 3 = £613.20
> Gestone 50mg injections x 15 @ £5.18 each
> Ovitrelle 250mcg prefilled x 1 is FREE
> 
> However, the total was *£690.83*
> 
> It was explained to me that the more drugs you get then the cheaper it becomes....so it's more expensive to buy 1 or 2 pens here and there than it is to buy the whole prescription package....I only queried because obviously the 3 GF pens totalled over £800 but then when had the Gestone added, it went down to £690......
> 
> This would probably explain the discrepancies others may have noticed when ordering......so it definitely pays to contact them directly yourself rather than relying on a quote that someone else has been given.


It may be that your clinic do not have an agreement with them.

I have used them twice and have found them more than helpful and friendly....and certainly very cheap compared to other suppliers for the particular drugs I've needed. I'm also surprised that the other clinics were looking at 7 day delivery as I have always believed them to be able to deliver within a matter of days. Also odd that they asked you to fax a prescription because they always ask for original to be posted as they can not accept any faxed.

Sorry you've been less than pleased with their service but I know I, as well as many others, have been more than happy. If you are not happy with the way you've been treated then perhaps you should put a complaint in writing directly to them ?

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## atimer

Hi Minxy

Thanks for your reply.

I wouldn't of thought the word "illegal" until I was told that they "Do not send invoices".

Please don't get me wrong I was quite pleased with the overall delivery service and phone manners. The staff have been well trained. And once we decided on the sale everything went smoothly. They asked me to fax the prescription for quotation purposes. And to dispense the drugs I had to send them the original copy. So I hope this answers your queries.

But back to the "pricing structure" I think I have a major problem how the exact same item can vary in price to "over double" I did not think that pricking yourself with a Gonal F pen is so fashionable to justify such a stark price difference. I can understand a certain price difference to different types of customers. But for some reason I fail to understand "RIP OFF" prices!

My order was for the following:
3 x Gonal F Pens 900IU @ £314.54 each
10 x Cetrotide Injections 0.25mg @ £22.68 each
15 x Cyclogest 200mg Pessaries @ £0.4967 each
1 x Delivery @ £30.00

Total = £1207.87

So can you please explain how you got your much higher valued prescription at just over half price?!?!?!?


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ ©

atimer said:


> So can you please explain how you got your much higher valued prescription at just under half price?!?!?!?


Hi again

As I mentioned, it's partly down to that some clinics will have agreements with the supplier and partly to do with the combination of drugs.

You only ordered 3 x 900IU Gonal F pens & I orderd 3 x 900IU Gonal F pens + 3 x 450 IU Gonal F pens....so the more you order, the cheaper it becomes.

I too was charged £30 delivery which is standard.

On our previous cycle I was quoted the following:



♥ Minxy ♥ said:


> Applied Dispensary Services (Healthcare @ Home/Serano) quoted me a *total of £587.28 for 4 x 900iu GF pre-filled pens + 36 x Crinone 8% vaginal gel*
> 
> Ali's of Shadwell quoted me £320 for _each_ 900iu GF pen (so total of £1280 for GF alone)
> 
> Fazeley of Tamworth quoted me £279.59 for _each_ 900iu GF pen (so total of £1118.36 for GF alone)


I don't think Serono/ADS/[email protected] are ripping you off...I think all fertility drugs are a rip off, no matter where you get them from !

Had you considered asking your GP to prescribe them on NHS ? Some PCTs will allow this if you're entitled to NHS funded IVF but are on waiting list and having private treatment in the meantime ? We did this with our first 2 private IVF cycles...as it turned out, our 3rd and this current 4th IVF are our NHS funded cycles and as we've used up NHS drugs quota we're now having to pay for the drugs.

Anyway, as I say, if you're not happy then put a complaint in writing asking them to explain.

Natasha


----------



## atimer

Yup, the way a "normal pricing" structure works is.

Buy 1 @ £100 each
5 @ £75 each
10 @ £50 each

Total cost for 1 = £100
Total cost for 5 = £375
Total cost for 10 = £500

But never have I seen buy 10 @ less than half price of 1. It seems if you were to ask your clinic to prescribe you double that amount ADS would practically give it away free!

Anyone else had the same or similar experience with ADS? I would love to hear what you have to say.


----------



## sillylally

Minxy - I've been following this thread for a couple of weeks now, it's VERY interesting. I was told that NHS would pay for 2 or maybe 3 lots of drugs for our IVF.  I have had 2 lots of the drugs paid for now & have been waiting for 3 days for my GP to ring me about the 3rd lot. Not sure if they will pay or not, although the actual GP says yes she'd love to.  She went to a meeting on Monday & was going to fight our corner for us. Bless her.

I was interested to read that you had 2 lots of drugs paid for, was there ever any talk about paying for 3 lots ??

Good luck to you, I really hope it goes well. 
Sally xxxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ ©

Hi Sally

I think it depends entirely on your local PCT.  In our area of London we get 2 funded NHS IVF treatments...so only entitled to 2 drugs funds...although I believe this has now changed and PCT nolonger NHS funded drugs for private treatments.  We got ours paid for by GP in early 2006 and early 2007.

If your area funds 3 NHS IVF treatments then this may be why you can get funded 3 times.

It's a postcode lottery and every PCT seems to have different policies !

Good luck & hope you get the 3rd funded.

Take care
Natasha


oh, by the way, I did get drugs funded for both my private FETs as well...but this was just some progesterone support, clexane and prednisolone to prevent miscarriages so not actual IVF drugs which is why they classed it differently.


----------



## Bearfriend

Hi,

I've found this thread really useful so thought I better add to it!  I've been looking for quotes for Puregon 900iu cartridges x 3, Pregnyl 5000iu x 2, Orgalutron 0.25 mg x 4 and Cyclogest pessaries 400mgs x 45.  Here's what I got...

My clinic sells the Puregon at £228, Orgalutron at £28 and Cyclogest at £1.65 per pessary, I forgot to ask about the pregnyl.  Total cost £872.52 + pregnyl.

Serono/ADS 0870 240 0518
total package £833.26 - they can't give individual prices because the price depends on the package of drugs required apparently.

Ali's Chemist 0207 790 9150
Puregon 900 - £336, Pregnyl - £5, Orgalutron - £25, Cyclogest - 85p.  Total cost £1,156.25 + £40 delivery.

West Town Chemist 01733 564144
Puregon - £303.66, Pregnyl - £5, Orgalutron - £22.33, Cyclogest - 80p.  Total Cost £1,046.26 + £20 dispensing fee.

Tamworth 01827 262488
Puregon - £292.50, Pregnyl - £7.19, Orgalutron - £24.50, Cyclogest - 72p.  Total cost £1,022.28

Calea/Homecare Organon 0870 749 2020
Quote for total package - £1,208.  Puregon £336.33 each

Calea was not cheap for Puregon for me but I guess it depends on your package and perhaps I don't require too many drugs!

I contacted Clinovia 01279 456705 and after a menu system got through to the answerphone of 'Natalie', left a message and am still waiting to hear.  Might try the other number for them (01279 456789) and see if the same thing happens.

I forgot to ask about delivery fees where not mentioned.

I'll probably go through Serona because although there isn't a massive saving, its still a saving and every little helps (Crikey I sound like a tescos advert!)


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ ©

That's great news *Bearfriend*, I'm glad you found the thread so helpful 

Why don't you come and tell us a little bit more about yourself on the Introductions board and then it will help us moderators point you in the right direction for support and advise and pointers on how to navigate the website 

Here's the link to Intro's board...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=10.0

Good luck & take care
Natasha

PS...I've used Serono/ADS/[email protected] (all same company !) a few times and found them to be the cheapest for my requirements, friendly and quick delivery.


----------



## lucymorgan

Hi, does anyone know where the cheapest place is to buy menopur ?  Last cycle back in November I used Ali at Shadwell but not sure what his prices are like now.  I have completely forgotte what they were !!!

LucyMxx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

try ali in tamworth fazeley pharmacy
L


----------



## bali

Hello everyone, 

I just wanted to post and tell you that i have just received my drugs from Allied Dispensary Service (0870240051, and was very impressed.  I received the next day delivery at the time i was told, they packaged it up really well, in its own little cool box, with ice packs etc.  I never expected this, and the price was excellent. (As you can tell i have always just paid the clinics prices, but not anymore!!)

I paid £488 for:
2x 900 Gonal F pens
1x450 Gonal F Pen
1x300 Gonal F Pen
10,000 iu Pregnal
18x100 Gestone

When i spoke to Alis of Shadwell they quoted me £320 for one Gonal F 900 iu Pen .

Anyway i don't usually get excited over such things, but thought I'd share this with you 

Love and Hugs Bali xx


----------



## anna the third

eden, that is really interesting thanks - what was it for pls?


----------



## anna the third

menopur - is it 150 or 75?
thanks


----------



## Kazzie40

Hi everyone wondered if you could help please?

can anyone tell me if there is more in the Gonal F vial and pens then stated ie if you got a 450iu dose I thought I read somewhere on here that there is 150 more so therefore 600iu altogether? Or is it just the vials or just the pens or even worse was this my imagination?!!

Thanks for any help!!!

Karen x.


----------



## anna the third

yes i've heard the same thing which surprised me i must say.

incidentally who/which entity is the cheapest supplier of gonal f please? i need 300 alternate days for about 10 so 5 times 300.  

i've used ali in tamworth and ali in shadwell before for menopur.


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

ARGC state in their pt info package that 

'Gonal- F 450 IU vials reconstitute to 600IU
Puregon cartridges contain approx an extra 120IU to what is written on the cartridge ie 300IU vartrisge contaimns 420IU'

(this is 120 IU extra in each cartridge we found so to get more 'free' get the 300 IU even though I was on 600 IU a day)

I found serono very good for Gonal F
L x


----------



## Kazzie40

Hi thanks for your replies
Hi so is it only the gonal f vials that contain the extra 150iu or is that the pens as well?
The reason I need an answer about that is that I will ask the doctor to write a prescription for the vials rather then the pens
I rang serono and they were a hideous price for me the dearest of the lot which I can't understand since I had exactly the same prescription as one of the girls on here who got quoted really cheap just a few weeks ago!!


----------



## Kazzie40

Sorry forgot to ask is it only the 450iu vial or do some of the other amounts iu vials or pen contain more?


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

I have used Gonal f a while ago and I recall the nurse telling me they were overfilled. The Puregon cartridges what ever the size of the pen had the extra, so if you wanted the most 'free' units it would be better to get 3 x 300IU rather than a 900 IU.

L x


----------



## ANDI68

Has anyone recently bought Orgalutran from Organon at Home as I'm wondering what price they charge?

I called them today to get a price and they wouldn't give me one without sending them my prescription.  I tried to explain that I'm attempting to find out where I can buy the drugs from with the best price but they wouldn't have it.  I think this is absurd as I recently bought from Ferring at Home and they gave me a costing over the phone.

My clinic has a specific prescription for Organon at Home so if they work out to be not the best price I will have to go back to clinic to get a different prescription, and more messing about.  I can't understand why they are unable to tell you over the phone.

My Clinic has ordered in this drug to their pharmacy and it's £33 per 0.5ml syringe, I didn't realise it was going to be so expensive as cons said it wouldn't cost me any more than 4 weeks of Suprecur, she's obviously not that great at maths.

Anyone's help would be appreciated.

Thanks

Andrea


----------



## Bearfriend

Hi Andrea,

I did a call around in April for my drugs which included Orgalutron.  Home Care Organon don't seem to do a quote over the phone, I faxed them my prescription and they gave me a quote for the whole package.  I can't tell you what they were charging for the orgalutron alone but for Pregnyl 5000ui x2, Orgalutron 0.25 mgs x4 and cyclogest x45 the total was £199.

I found West Town chemist (01733 564144) the cheapest for Orgalutron at £22.23 per prefilled syringe. 

Best Wishes


----------



## ANDI68

Thanks Bearfriend and good luck x


----------



## billsmummy

I would like to report i had excellent service with ADS-Serona 0870 2400518. I need for this cycle gonal f and menopur which are the most expensive. I worked out if i got my presciption through my clinic or local chemist the total charge was just over £3K but with these it came to £1401!! They do free next day delivery and are very helpful.


----------



## Camellia

Hi all,

I've found this thread very useful so just wanted to post a couple of comments.  For my first cycle I was on Gonal F and Ovitrelle.  I bought these from Healthcare At Home as they were the cheapest.  The drugs were couriered, it was a very efficient and reliable service, and the drugs arrived well chilled.  For my current cycle I am on Menopur and Pregnyl. This time Fazeley Pharmacy were the cheapest.  However, getting the drugs turned into a bit of a painful process.  The first time they only sent me 1 syringe instead of 15.  In addition, I received only 2/3 of the Pregnyl prescribed.  Luckily I had allowed sufficient time to get more syringes and pregnyl sent to me.  In addition the pregnyl arrived at room temperature when it is supposed to be kept chilled.

Cam x


----------



## Chowy

Wow

Have been having a read through and cant believe the differences in drug prices, I just automatically got mine from the hospital.  However, have been told today that they are good when priced as packages, but they tend to make on drugs purchased seperatly.  My 1st cycle was abandoned after Buserelin, so still have all other drugs for 2nd cycle, consultant changing my to Cerotide instead of Buserelin this time so go quotes for 0.25 vials.

Priory Hospital: £42 each
Applied: £27.50 each
Fazeley: £24.00 each

What a differnce?
I am sooooooooooooooooo glad I read this thread before my 2nd cycle.

Thank you everyone and best of luck whatever stage you are at.

Chowy


----------



## barnet girl

Hi all

Just though I would let people know what I've just paid for my drugs, shopped around and the cheapest was Ali in Tamworth, Serona was actually the same price for the drugs but charged £30 for delivery (more for a Sat)

Suprefact nasal spray - £27.50
Cyclogest 400mg pessaries 72p each
Menopaur 75iu £12.20 each
Vibramycin 100mg (pack of eight) £4.39
Voltoral suppos 50mg 50p each
progynova 2mg tablets (pack of 2 £2.89
Pregnyl 5000iu ampolues £3.60

P&P 11.95 for a saturday delivery.

Hope this helps

BGirl


----------



## anna the third

thanks Barnet Girl, good to know the recent prices...


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ ©

♥ Minxy ♥ said:


> *Contact phone numbers:*
> 
> Applied Dispensary Services (also known as Healthcare at Home & Serono) 08702400518
> Ali's Chemist at Shadwell 02077909150
> Fazeley at Tamworth (also known as Ali at Fazeley) 01827262488
> Calea 08707492020


----------



## waywardstork

Hi everyone!

My consultant has decided to put me on Menopur 375iu for my next ICSI cycle.  (I was on Gonal F last time).
I asked him if it was possible to get my drugs privately - he looked at me as if it was a totally new idea to him!  I am not fooled!  
I have read a few pages of this thread and am definitely going to ask for a prescription to get my drugs privately and phone around for quotes.

I have a quick Q.  I have heard that if you order Menopur from ADS Serono, they don't provide you with the needles you need to inject and that you have to get them from your clinic.  Is this true?  Has anyone else recently got Menopur from Serono?  


Thank you all so much for the info you have posted. 
xxx
Waywardstork


----------



## Bearfriend

Hi Waywardstork,

Love the name by the way!

I didn't get Menopur from Serono but Puregon, Serono provided everything needed with the meds i.e Puregon pen for injecting, replacement needles, mediswabs, ampule cutter for trigger injection, syringe, needles and even a little green coolbag for carrying the stuff around.  Everything came nicely packaged and with freezer packs to keep it all at the right temp. 

I suspect that it would be the same if you ordered menopur but you could ring them and check.

Best Wishes


----------



## waywardstork

Hi Bearfriend,
Thanks for the reply.  Serono sounds good to me ... do you know if they supply the Menopur?  
Waywardstork


----------



## Bearfriend

Hi Wayward,

I think Serono supply all the main IVF drugs.  I found them very easy to use and you can ring and get a quote where as Calea will only quote if you fax them a copy of your prescription.  They deliver the next day and seemed very efficient to me.  

It is worth ringing around the different chemists because prices really seem to vary across the board.  For me Serono were the cheapest but not for everybody.  

Goodluck


----------



## barnet girl

Hi all

Just a quick post to let people know I bought some menopur today from Ali in Shadwell, it cost £13.52 per 75iu ampule, so cheaper to get it from Ali in Tamworth.

I actually went to his shop to pick it up and it is really easy to get to if you work or live in central London.  You just catch the DLR from either Tower Hill or Bank and get of the first stop Shadwell.  Go to the bottom of the steps, turn left and walk to the end of the street (1 min) and it is there on the left had side.  It is actually called Ali's Pharmacy.  I actually went the wrong way and ended up in the wrong chemist but they (very nicely) pointed me in the right direction,

BGirl


----------



## sallywags

Just thought i would pop on and mention that i have just spoken to Serono (or all the other names that they go by!) who were quite happy to give me a quote!

However, as LFC don't seem to be registered on their system, she was only able to give me a maximum quote - of £1164.15 for 5 x vials of 600iu puregon (and the same for 10 x 300iu).  This works out at £232.83 per vial of 600 (or £116.42 per 300iu).  If she can get it registered it may well be that i get them cheaper than that.  I didn't ask about the other drugs to start with as i was more concerned about the most expensive one!! 

I need to speak to my hospital pharmacy, which is where i have always got them from before, to see how it compares. I think it is pretty competitive, but i will get back to you!

By the way, the lady i spoke to at Serono was katie and she was lovely so worth a chat if you want to find anything out!


----------



## ANDI68

I bought Puregon from Organon at Home 10 days x 300 iu a day (3,000 iu in total) plus a 10,000 iu of Pregnyl and a delivery charge of £35, total cost of £673.10  I had 3 x 900 vials and 1 x 300 vial.

Also, I recently bought Menopur from Ferring at Home for £11.80 per ampoule.


----------



## anna the third

A friend heard I had been refused Cyclogest by GP (for goodness sake, CYCLOGEST!! - talk about unhelpful, 3 women practice as well, pathetic) 

anyway, when she went to the (same) GP she exaplined she had 24 day periods and it was a great nuisance and she needed something to reduce the inconvenience of her life. bingo! a presciprtion. 

thought it might be helpful info. xxx 

what a situation when your inconvenience takes precednce over IF though.


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

my GP also refused to prescribed cyclogest why I was pregnant, as he said it was a fertility drug, but then was happy to prescribe gestone on another cycle!!
L


----------



## **Ali**

Hiya

Thought I would vent my frustrations out here, so sorry.

I am at Bourn Hall and just about to start my 2nd IVF cycle. This time around we decided to get the meds privately, so have been ringing around.

Have phoned most of the pharmacies mentioned for a quote on Gonal F, Suprecur, Crinone & Clexane. As a poor responder I will be on 450 Gonal F a day 

Having looked at this thread I was sure Healthcare (Applied/Serono) would be the cheapest and a lot of the other pharmacies told me this also. I was really surprised to be quote £1700 (twice, phoned them twice by mistake), compared to £1500 from Pharmasure. Today I phoned them again to check and see if the price was different if I got all the drugs or just the Gonal F (it was not very diferent). I questioed why I had been told they would be a lot cheaper, she said it was because Bourn was not registered, I questioned that further as Bourn is one of the oldest IVF clinics in the UK. She then went off to talk to her supervisor and came back and said it was the arrangement they had with Bourn that the price I was quoted was correct.

So you can imagine I am a bit p****d off. The clinic is forcing the price to inflated, has anyone had the same experience.

As Pharmasure is £200 cheaper I am going to order through them but do feel a bit ripped off.

Ali


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

I used pharmasure for gonal F and they were very helpful and professional I was pleased and they charged me 3000K less than my clinic!
L x


----------



## Bearfriend

Hi Ali May,

I had something like that with Calea/Organon at Home; they are supposed to be the cheapest for Puregon because they make it, but for me they were the most expensive.  Serono/AS were the cheapest, probably because they have some sort of deal with my clinic I guess.

btw I love your dog!
Bearfriend x


----------



## waywardstork

Hi there!

Ali May ... I think I am going  find/have the same problem as you when I try to get my Gonal F from Serono.  I have been told by other ladies on my clinic thread that my clinic is not 'registered' with Serono and that this means that they are not as cheap as other places for Gonal F.  I think it is all a terrible rip off anyway!!!!!  Why are our clinic SO terribly expensive for the drugs?  Why are we paying them hundreds or pounds more for drugs than if we go to a pharmacy!  I think that is appaling! 

I was also quite amazed and scheptical when dh and I went for our follow up consultation ... I asked if we could get a prescription and get our drugs privately as I had heard that one could save hundreds of pounds that way ... he looked at me quite blankly and said that he had never heard of anyone doing so successfully!  What a load of bull .... ladies on my clinic thread (at the same clinic!!!!) have got theirs privately and saved money!  mmm Suspicious or what!?

Waywardstork


----------



## titch2

Hi all

just got my prescription yesterday (well when I got home from work!), so now having trouble contacting anyone to move things along!  Serono (0870 333 2867) and Calea (0870 749 2020) aren't replying on their tel numbers and Boots online doesn't seem to recognise the names of the drugs when I put them in! - any suggestions for other numbers?  

Don't really want to leave moving this on till Monday as concerned about the timing of getting everything back in time - of course I could just be being paranoid as it sounds like they send things quite quickly once you can get through


----------



## titch2

Calea just answered!  

A nurse is going to call me back - so at least I feel like things are moving now


----------



## Bearfriend

Hi Titch,

Calea normally won't quote until you fax them a copy of your prescription.  

You can contact Serono/ADS on 0800 3285323 but they arn't open on a Saturday.  They are normally very quick, if they get your prescription by 3 pm, they can get your drugs to you by the next morning. They do Saturday deliveries also.

Hope that helps and good luck with your treatment.
Bearfriend x


----------



## jrhh

Hi Ladies,

I was hoping for a bit of advice. I am going to start IVF (2nd time around) and will be self funding. I have contacted Leeds (St James) and they have said I have to purchase drugs form them direct. I was wondering if that is normal or can I insist on purchasing them myself? I am going to call them back and get a price though, if they will tell me  

Thanks Ladies and good luck to you all.

Jacks


----------



## sallywags

Hmm, i don't know what the rules are hun - i would be surprised if you are not 'allowed' to get them from anywhere else?!  it's a private prescription after all, so surely you should be able to get them privately?!  I would certainly challenge it - i would be concerned that they might be more expensive if you 'have' to get the drugs from them? there is obviuosly somethign in it for them otherwise they wouldn't insist on it!!


----------



## lucymorgan

Jacks,

I saved several hundred pounds (probaby about £400) getting drugs from a cheap place.  IF clinics charge a premium and I would advise that you get a prescription and shop around.  You arent obliged to buy drugs from them, if they say no insist that you spea to the person they work for.  Prices are so different at diff places.

LucyMxx


----------



## alegria

Jacks - I also saved nearly £500 shopping around. My private consultant gave me, at my request, 2 copies of the same prescription and I was able to split it and buy some of the drugs in one place and the rest from somewhere else. Good luck!

Alegria x


----------



## jrhh

Thanks Ladies I will be persistent  

Jacks x


----------



## jrhh

Well Ladies I just called the hosp and they use Ferring which from the thread seem v reasonable anyway. I was wondering if anyone had their ph no so I could give them a call and then I can shop around a bit before we go for appoint next month. Its Menopur I will need.

Thanks Ladies this thread is fantastic and I really am amazed at the price variation. 

Jacks x


----------



## sallywags

I would try serono, hun, as they can be quite good apparently.

I'm using my local hospital pharmacy, but as my consultant does all my scans there (he is a 'satellite' consultant) they are well geared up for it.


----------



## alegria

jhrr - The cheapest Menopur I found back in June was from Ali in Tamworth (£12.20 per amp). 
The £2-3 difference in price per amp may not seem much but as I was on 6 amps per day (450) for 13 days it can be quite a good saving in the end.


----------



## jrhh

Thanks Alegria I shall give them a call. I assume if I read back it will be on the thread.

Sal do you have the no hun?

Jacks x


----------



## sallywags

Serono/ADS on 0800 3285323


----------



## jrhh

Hi Ladies,

Do any of you have Ferring at Homes no?

Sal thanks I just noticed it above too   

Any other ph no would be gratefully received.

Can you try any chemist? I am confused (it doesn't take much these days   )

Jacks x


----------



## sallywags

You should be able to try anywhere you like - although i doubt most chemists will be as cheap as the online stuff.  still, got to be worth a try! the local nhs chemist near me wasn't too much more than anywhere else.


----------



## waywardstork

I am just bowled over ....  

Just phoned Serono .... to get a quote for my Menopur for this cycle ... 

My clinic quoted me £17.20 per 75iu vial.  That works out at £86 per day for stimms.  
Serono quoted me £10.80 per 75iu vial.  That's £54 per day for stimms.  

Thats a saving of £32 a day for 12 days .... £384 saving for Stimms alone!!!!!!

Also .... delivery is next day .... and price includes delivery! ..... syringes and kit included ..... 

I am so chuffed!

So .. SHOP AROUND FOLKS!


----------



## moon light

Hi Sisi,

Please could yo email me his email address or the chemist address.

Thanks

Farsa



Empty2 said:


> Hi Sisi,
> 
> Not sure of the other phone numbers, one of the girls had sent onto this thread, prices of different companies, you'll probably best go through that, quite informative.
> 
> Have got Ali's Pharmacy though: *01827 262488 * (Tamworth), you can also email him. He is very nice (really calming voice) he will give you a quote and you can compare prices with the others, he will send your drugs to you if required. Talk to him as well if you don't want everything at once, as we always seem have something left over after treatment, which you cannot take back.
> 
> Hope this helps
> 
> empty2


----------



## Wiggie

Hi Farsa

I don't know if there is an email address, but their address is 11 Coleshill Street, Tamworth, Staffordshire B78 3RB

I am getting my drugs through them this time and so far I have found them to be very helpful - and the cheapest!

Wiggie xx


----------



## waywardstork

Hi all.

I thought I would just give anyone who is reading this post an update on my dealings with Serono (Healthcare at Home).  I received my medication, *Buserelin and Menopur * yesterday and all seemed to be ok except that there were no needles in the package. I called them back and spoke to someone in customer care and she was such a friendly and helpful lady. The posted me out a 'kit' of needles, a sharps disposal box, vial breaker, cotton wool swabs and blue bag! All free of charge!

I have been very impressed with their service and would recommend them to anyone - providing they are the cheapest for you, that is!

xxx
waywardstork


----------



## Harriet_LF

Hi All

I'm sorry if this question has been asked before but couldn't be bothered to scroll through loads of pages. I am new to IVF and have been given my prescription from the lister because I would quite like to source my own drugs. However I am a bit confused as to what to ask for when i call these places?? Are they familiar with people calling up wanting drugs! Sorry if my question sounds crazy!

Also i have been prescribed 225 ius of menopure per day, what strength does it come in? I see from some posts that there are quotes for 75 ius?!

Any help with this would be much appreciated!


----------



## svb

Hi all.

I shopped around quite a bit when costing up my drugs.

I am on Buserelin (also known as Suprecur) Total 3 x 5.5ml bottles
3 x 300IU Gonal-F pre-filled pens
3 x 900IU Gonal-F pre-filled pens
10 x Dexamethasone tablets (steroids)
40 x Cyclogest pessaries 400mg
1 x Ovitrelle injection (pre-filled) 250dose
20 x Clexane injections (Heparin)

The total cost ranged from Sainsbury's pharmacy at £1,800
Chemist Direct at £1,515
Ali's at Fazeley at £1,317
West Town, Peterborough at £1,375
Pharmasure at £1,328
and finally............... Healthcare at Home (Applied Dispensary Services) at £747!!!!! A massive saving. That was including next day delivery and the dispensing fee.

I'm sure it depends on your individual prescription but it really does pay to shop around.

Sarah


----------



## Yozhka

Hi , ladies!
can someone, Please, help me with idea, how i can get prescription for puregon? I want go for my IVF abroad, but wish buy drags here


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ ©

Yozhka said:


> Hi , ladies!
> can someone, Please, help me with idea, how i can get prescription for puregon? I want go for my IVF abroad, but wish buy drags here


Hi & welcome to FF 

You would need to get the prescription from whichever clinic you were having treatment. Are you already having treatment abroad ?

Perhaps have a chat with ladies on the Treatment outside UK board as they'll be able to advise you how to use foreign prescription to purchase drugs in UK....

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=119.0

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## janetl79

Hi,

Does anyone know the cheapest places for Clexane and gestone?

Thanks.

Janet


----------



## Bernice

Hi

Does anyone know what the going rate is for Cyclogest pessaries 400mg?  Trying to get GP to prescribe but not holding out much hope!.....

thanks 
xx


----------



## Wiggie

Fazeley's quoted me 75p per pressary - this works out as £11.25 for a packet of 15

Wiggie xx


----------



## Bernice

thanks for that.  ive actually managed to get my gp to prescribe it for me !

thanks again and good luck!

xx


----------



## fluffy jumper

I read a few pages back that you can get menopure for £10.??  after some research in the last few days I have found that Fazeley Pharmacy are the cheapest at £12.20.  Fazeley were the cheapest on everything I needed (cetrotide, menopure and Ovitrelle).

Also, someone gave me a tip.  Send the prescription in the post before you actually need it then just ring and get them to dispense when you need it.
I didn't want to order my drugs until AF arrives incase I am lucky like Wiggie and get a natural BFP and don't need them.


----------



## chloe99

I've forgotten how the vials work now.  Say I was on 75 iu a day, and they come in 300iu multiples and I use an autoinjector
- how does that work then - don't you have to discard the unused stuff once you've mixed it?

It's been a few years!!!

Thank you all.


----------



## waywardstork

traceymohair said:


> I read a few pages back that you can get menopure for £10.??


yes, you did read that, you are quite correct. I got my Menopur from Serono (Healthcare at Home) and paid £10.70 (can't remember the exact pence) per 75iu vial. Serono provided an excellent service too!

xxx
Waywardstork


----------



## fluffy jumper

Prices must have gone up because Serono were quoting £13 something a couple of days ago.


----------



## Wiggie

Think it depends which clinic you are with as to what price Serono quotes for menopur - hence the difference in prices when people ring up....

Chloe - Menopur comes in vials of 75 units, so you only need to mix up what you need.

Tracey - you never know !!!  

Wiggie xx


----------



## penni_pencil

Hi girls


I've rang healthcare at home and they have quoted me £17 each 75ui of Menopur, which is what my hospital get them for.  So it must go on the hospital.

traceymohair - I have just rung Ali at Tamworth, and they quoted me the same £12.20 each one, thanks for the tip!

Here's the details if anyone needs them, I think they get a few calls as the girl knew exactly what I was on about and I didn't have to wait around for a quote! LOL excellent!

Fazeley at Tamworth (aka Ali at Fazeley) 01827 262488


----------



## kellyjayne

Hi Ladies,
I received my prescription from Bourn Hall yesterday, which is for:
Gonal f 375iu - 10 days
Ovitrelle - singl dose
Cetrotide 0.25mg - 4 days
Luveris - 75iu - 4 days
Crinone gel - 15 applications. If i had have purchased at Bourn Hall these would have cost me £2212!!!
I have purchased them from an independent pharmacy in my home town for £1500, what a difference!!!
certainly pays (excuse the pun) to shop around.
Good luck to all,
Luv Kelly x x x


----------



## chloe99

thanks wiggie - I mean when you buy the pens (which is what I had last time) say 900iu pen.  Is the stuff preloaded and if so how do you only use your required dose.  Or is it just that it's a bulk buy of 900iu including a pen, but the stuff still comes in the 75 vials that you mix up each time


----------



## Wiggie

Hi Chloe

Gonal F comes in 900iu pre-filled pens, and you set the pen to inject the dose you want (e.g. 150, 300 etc) each time you use it. The pens can therefore be used several times.

With Menopur however, because it comes in powder form, you have to use as many 75iu vials as prescribed each day and mix them with the liquid (not quite sure how this is done though - as I never got to stage of having to actually use the drugs!)

Good luck with your next cycle, hope it works out for you

Wiggie xx


----------



## Han72

Hi Chloe

you've probably found more detailed answers to your question by now but just wanted to reiterate what Wiggie said, menopur doesn't come in pen form, it's those awkward little vials that you have to mix up and inject. You can use up to 3 vials of powder to one of water if you're on a high dose of menopur which reduces the fiddly-ness and makes it quicker to inject.  If you end up using Menopur and you need advice as to how to inject, bung me a PM, I typed a long mail once for someone that was having trouble with it, I can send it to you if you need.

Gonal-F, on the other hand, can be bought in the pre-loaded pen version which is much less fiddly, all you have to do is attach the needle, turn the switch to the required dose and away you go!

All the best hon!

xxx


----------



## dawnmcc

Hi Chloe
I have just finished my first IVF treatment and used Menopur.
I told my clinic that I was terrified of needles, so they gave me an autoject. You still have to mix the menopur with the water, but it's not too bad, and the powder dilutes as soon as the water touches it. The needle is then loaded into the autoject, and then all you have to do is hold it onto your tummy or thigh, and push the button. It is really easy, and almost painfree.
I will definatly be using it again for my next treatment.
Good luck.
Dawn


----------



## chloe99

Thank you, I hadn't found it anywhere else!! I think it's old age!! I remember fiddly vials and I remember pens, but I've had 2 cylces so prob got it all mixed up.

Was actually trying to see if I cld get my drugs cheaper (am at BCRM) but am very surprised that actually I can't, and BCRM aren't exactly cheap at £20 for menopur adn £23 puregon


----------



## penni_pencil

Hi Chloe, try here:  My menopur was going to be £17.70 each one and I need per cycle of OI and 50 per IVF!!

Fazeley at Tamworth (aka Ali at Fazeley) 01827 262488

£12.20 75ui each

Fazeley Pharmacy
11 Coleshill Street
Fazeley 
Tamworth
B78 3RB

Delivery costs were approx £10

Hope this helps


----------



## Han72

Hey Dawn, I hadn't heard of the autoinjector thing!  I stand corrected (and I'm flipping well going to ask for one and all!)
xxx


----------



## dawnmcc

Hi
I have just found some info from my clinic (Centre for Life in Newcastle), and in the price guide they say that in the price for an ICSI cycle, they include £690 for drugs. It brings the cost for a cycle to £3,650. Not sure how this compares to others who do not supply to drugs.
Also not sure if they can supply them to others at that price.
Might be worth asking!
Dawn


----------



## Han72

Hi all

Sorry as sure this has already been answered but I can't find the post.  Could someone please confirm the procedure for ordering meds from Fazeley?  I guess you call, then fax the scrip and they post it out to you...? Is that right?  How long do you normally have to wait for the meds to turn up?

Ta!
xxx


----------



## penni_pencil

Hiya Nixf01

You need to send them the original prescription with a covering letter telling them when you need the drugs for and where they need to be delivered to.  They will then call you when they receive it to double check the details and for you to pay them.  I think if its an urgent one, you can fax them and then they will contact you to arrange payment and delivery.

Fazeley at Tamworth (aka Ali at Fazeley) 01827 262488 - £12.20 75ui each for menopur.  They can send you all the needles aswell if you want them to.

send to:
Fazeley Pharmacy
11 Coleshill Street
Fazeley 
Tamworth
B78 3RB

Hope this helps

Penn

xxx


----------



## Han72

Thanks Penn. Is it normally next day delivery?


----------



## loveinamist

Hi Nix,
If you ask for next day delivery, Ali can usually arrange it if you call him the previous morning. It does cost a little extra though - about a tenner. 
M xx


----------



## ophelia

Hi girls,

I will be buying my own drugs for my next go and wondered if Fazeley's in Tamworth is the cheapest place to get them?

I did phone him and Ali's last year for prices and Fazeley's was cheaper but not sure if prices have changed since then.

I need Puregon (anyone know of anyone selling it cheaper than Fazeley's) and also Menopur, Cetrotide and Pregnyl.

I've already got 300iu x 6 days worth at home but need to buy for another 4 days as been told to buy for 10 days of stimms all in all.
Would it be cheaper to get a 900iu puregon vial+ a 300iu puregon vial or just buy the 300iu x 4 puregon vials for those 4 days?

When i spoke to Fazeley last year I was told a 900iu puregon vial was £291.52 (but maybe cheaper to buy 300iu ones or maybe cheaper elsewhere?)

Also the Cetrotide was quoted as £24 per each (but maybe cheaper elsewhere?)

I would also need a puregon injector pen, does it come with the drugs or do a need to buy it separately and if so, does Fazeley sell them and how much is it for the pen?

Pregnyl- Will I need to buy 10000 (not sure what the measurement is) or is 5000 enough?

Do you get all the needles needed, syringes to mix the Menopur and sharp bin included in the price?

Finally (and sorry for the rambling post) when my Dr writes out the prescription does he have to mention the place where I'm getting the drugs from,ie "Fazeleys", on the prescription?

Love/Ophelia


----------



## GJB66

Hello,

Last week I phoned Serono/Heathcare at Home and got a quote for drugs for mild stim ivf. The lady I spoke to said she didn't usually give quotes but that the amount may vary a bit (also the clinic I am using does not have a contract with them), but she gave me a quote and it seemed reasonable. I posted my prescription off and received a call from another employee today. She confirmed the drugs and quantities, and luckily, I asked her about needles. She said that becuase they don't have a contract with the clinic I am using, that they don't supply them, I should contact the clinic. I mentioned that this meant a trip into London - just to pick up needles. She then confirmed that they could send needles, and let me know the final price - which was 30% more than originally quoted!! I was expecting some difference - but not that much. Unfortunately I do not have time for them to post my prescription back and organise someone else - so am paying up. But I shan't use them in future.

J


----------



## Kazzie40

Hi does anyone have the telephone number for ferrings please?

Thanks Karen xxx


----------



## Smiley786

Hi ,
I am new to all this,
But i think it is
Ferring Pharmacy 112 Ferring Street, Ferring, West Sussex, BN12 5JP. Tel: 01903 242240
Hope this is what you needed.


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ ©

Here's the contact details for several of the suppliers...



♥ Minxy ♥ said:


> *Contact phone numbers:*
> 
> Applied Dispensary Services (also known as Healthcare at Home & Serono) 08702400518
> Ali's Chemist at Shadwell 02077909150
> Fazeley at Tamworth (also known as Ali at Fazeley) 01827262488
> Calea 08707492020


Good luck
Natasha


----------



## ophelia

Hi girls,
Does anyone know how much Fazeley charge for a 600iu vial of Puregon and also the price for a 300iu vial of Puregon?

When I order my Menopur will I have to ask for mixing syringes or does it come included? What size of mixing syringes will I need to mix 150iu menopur with 1 water? I assume it's the green needles used for mixing?

Will I have to ask for the smaller needles to inject the Menopur with or does the Menopur box have the needles needed? If I have to ask for the needles separately what size a needle is the smallest/thinnest for injecting? (what colour are they?)


----------



## Han72

Hi sorry can't advise on the price and not sure if they send syringes and needles as a matter of course but the little diddy needles for injecting are the yellow ones - don't let anyone fob you off with orange it's definitely yellow!  Hang on a bit and I'll find one and tell you the size but I think it's 0.2mm or something like that.

Oh and I used big pink ones for the mixing.  
xxx


----------



## Han72

Hi again - 

the yellow (injecting) needles are 0.3x13mm I have BD microlance ones and the product ref is 304000
the pink (mixing) needles are 1.2 x 13mmm BD Microlance ref 304622
2ml syringes should be adequate : BD microlance ref 300185

Hope this helps hon but if you want  quick answer re prices and what's included you might want to give them a call?

xxx


----------



## ophelia

Hi Nix,

How's things with you? When are you starting your TX at ARGC?
Thanks for the info about the needles.  
I phoned Fazeley's today and was told I have to pay for the needles about 10p per needle and 8p per syringe or something like that. And £1 for a pack of 10 of something (can't remember if it was jabbing needles or what, but defo needles or syringes).
Also £1.49 for a sharpbin.

I will write down the measurements you just mentioned, always good to have. 

I asked about the price of Pregnyl and Ovitrelle and what a difference! £7.19 for Pregnyl (10000iu) and £35.31 for Ovitrelle (0.25mg). How come it's such a price difference, I thought it was the same thing just a different brand. 

Does anyone know where I can get hold of a Puregon pen injector as Fazeley told me they don't sell them and that I have to ask my clinic. But at the clinic in Sweden patients have to buy their drugs, needles etc from a Goverment owned pharmacy as the clinic don't have any fertility drugs or needles/sharpbins etc at all. Hence why I'm buying all my drugs/needles etc over here before flying out to save me the hassle of trying to get everything over there.

I really need to get hold of a Puregon pen though otherwise I won't me able to inject my drugs.  If anyone know of a pharmacy that sells them let me know.

Love/Ophelia


----------



## Mollieboo+Two

Ophelia – a company called Organon Home Care (Calea Uk ltd)  produce Puregon so it could be worth calling them for a comparison (0870 749 2020)  when I received my presciption from them it was provided with the pen and the appropriate screw fix needles, a cool bag, alcohol wipes etc.  They provided a good service too.  These were cheaper for puregon (my 1st two cycles) but on my 3rd cycle I used gonal F and found Fazeley cheaper for that.

The reason that pregnyl is cheaper is because it is usually in vials which you have to break and mix together (it is a little tricky but doable!)  The ovitrelle is in a ready mixed needle and ready to go!  And is much easier.  
Good luck


----------



## ophelia

Thanks Molliemoo. Do you know how much they charge for Puregon at Calea? Will they accept a prescription written by my GP?

Do they charge you for the Puregon pen or does it come free when you order Puregon from them?

Ophelia


----------



## ANDI68

I've recently bought my Puregon from Organon at Home (Celea). I paid approx £700 for 3 x 900 iu and 1 x 6oo iu cartridges.  The pen and pregnyl come free with the Puregon.  I also ordered Orgalutran which was just under £27 a syringe.

The prescripiton I had was one of theirs


----------



## Mollieboo+Two

andi - hi - just wanted to wish you loads of luck with this cycle   I think we have cycled together before    hope this time is lucky for both of us  

ophelia - give them a call and ask - they manufacture puregon so are usually cheapest for it - they also give you all accessories as standard I think - they sent me a pack with the pen and a box for the pen, a cool bag to transport drugs if necessary and all the little needles and wipes etc - everything that you need basicly - well worth a phone call to see.  I made the mistake last TX when I was prescribed Gonal F to phone them for a quote and the lady laughed and said Im sorry we dont stock Gonal F because we manufacture Puregon - silly me


----------



## ANDI68

Oh yes Mollieboo, we did ... good luck too hun xxx

You can't get a price from Organon unless you have a prescription.  They obiously given different prices for different clinics.

My clinic gives us ladies all the needles and syringes and sharps boxes we need, we don't have to buy them elsewhere and they even give you the Pregnyl.  I guess that's a benefit of having a clinic within a NHS hospital.  They also don't charge for any blood tests or extra scans etc.  I know I'm paying enough for tx anyway but know some of you ladies have to pay for everything.


----------



## ophelia

Thanks girls. I phoned Calea today but need to fax them my prescription to get the pricing of Puregon. 

Andi and Molliemoo- So, do they send you pregnyl for free when you order Puregon from them? Did you have to have Pregnyl written on the prescription you gave them?
And that's a really good price for the Puregon by the way. I will only need 1x 600iu + 2x 300iu of Puregon as I will also be on Menopur which I will get from Fazeley's.

How come they charge you differently, does it depend on what your clinic your with? I will be having TX abroad and are hoping my GP will write me a prescription tomorrow. (I have a Swedish prescription with all the meds I will need to give to my GP for him to write a new prescription to be used in the UK).

Did they send you a sharpbin as well or did you have to buy one?

Good luck ladies for your upcoming TX's.   

Love/Ophelia


----------



## ANDI68

Hi Ophelia,

I believe they have different prices for different clinics.

My Doc added on Pregnyl but told me it came free with the Puregon, it's about £10 I think if you had to buy it.

They will send you a sharps box and the needles for the pen and the Pregnyl.

How will you be on Menopur too?  How much of that will you need?


----------



## ophelia

Hi Andi,

I will be on 300iu Puregon + 150iu Menopur daily and have been told to buy drugs for 10 days worth.
I already have 2x 900iu Puregon already which will cover the first 6 days so will need to buy Puregon for another 4 days worth. 

I will then have to buy 20x 75iu of Menopur, Pregnyl or Ovitrelle and Cetrotide. I'm on the short protocol.
What protocol and drugs are you on this time?

Love/Ophelia


----------



## ANDI68

WOW you have a conconction of drugs going on.  I didnt realise you can mix Puregon and Menopur.

I'm on the antagonist short protocol.  Taking orgalutran and pregnyl.

Good luck with the prescription.

Organon get back to you the same day with a price.


----------



## peppermintT

Hi thought I would pass on my info

Suprefact spray:

Ali's @ Shadwell - £40
Ali's (Fazeley) @ Tamworth - £29.15

Apparently Bliss @ Marble Arch are offering a 20% discount to ARGC patients (although I don't think their prices are that competitive generally)

Px


----------



## Mollieboo+Two

does anyone know where is cheapest for syneral - my clinic charge £70 for 60 dose bottle - its all I need on my FET presciption now and just wondered if I can get this item cheaper anywhere else?


----------



## DemiJ

Hi all,

I hope i'm adding this correctly - I'm new to this. 

I have had endometriosis for about 9 years and have had 6 operations to keep the endo away. This year after having 2 operations I have been told that I should have IVF straight away - if only to extract some eggs whilst my ovary is freed up.

My partner and I are about to start our first IVF cycle privately. I cannot wait for the NHS.  I have been sent invoice from my clinic for my drugs and I came across this forum and particaularly this thread last week. I had no idea that you could purchase your own drugs for this treatment - so i am so pleased to have discovered this thread.

It looks like this forum is full of very helpful people and I hope someone might be able to help me. I need to find the best price for drugs i have been told to use, but they seem to be different drugs than almost everyone else is using. 

Merional (150iu)
Orgalutron 0.25mg

They seem to be the msot expensive on my list - so if anyone can help i'd be very grateful.

Demi
x


----------



## Mollieboo+Two

demij -   Ali at Fazely is the cheapest for most drugs (I have found so far) their contact details are on this thread somewhere if you take a troll back    You will need to get a presciption from ur clinic and then send this to whichever pharmacist that you decide to use.  Fazeley is v good and dont usually charge dispensery charges and they deliver quickly too.  But it is worth phoning around and checking price variations with different pharmacies as there are huge differences and also different prices from same drug manufactures /dispensaries dependant on which clnic you are using as some clinics have deals with some drug companies.  Ali at Fazeley is usually consistant with prices whatever clinic you use.  good luck


----------



## penni_pencil

Hiya, I thought I would put the details again on here for you :

Fazeley at Tamworth (aka Ali at Fazeley) 01827 262488

Fazeley Pharmacy
11 Coleshill Street
Fazeley 
Tamworth
B78 3RB


----------



## Teoroy

Can anyone tell me what;s the price for Cyclogest, please. Thanks!


----------



## Mollieboo+Two

they are anything around £15 a box as a rough estimate they are approx £1 each.


----------



## droogie

Hi there

After finding this thread really useful I just thought I'd post some info after my shopping round.

I need

5.5ml Suprecur for injection
60 amps of 75IU Menopur
10,000 IU Pregnyl
40 x 400mg Cyclogest

My clinic recommended Central Homecare (01420 543400) and the total was £753.69 (£16.47 for Suprecur,  £11.60 per amp of Menopur, £8.10 total for Pregnyl and £33.12 total for Cyclogest) but I suspect this was a deal with the clinic

Fazeley's came out next cheapest at £799.33 (£15 for suprecur, £12.20 for Menopur, £14.38 for Pregnyl and £30 for Cyclogest)

The interesting thing though as that Asda tried to price match Fazeleys (I didn't have the Central Homecare price at that time) but couldn't as the Menopur was below their cost price BUT their head office is going to look into it as they always try to price match so worth phoning your local Asda to see where that goes. They also might be willing to price match things other things so give it a go. Put the pressure on girls  

Boots, Tesco and Sainsburys were all a lot more

Cheers for all the numbers and good luck to you all


----------



## Mollieboo+Two

droogie - thats really useful info about asda


----------



## penni_pencil

My menopur were fine, BUT.. the pregnl wasn;t.  They send it special delivery over night with an ice pack because the pregnl needs to be kept cold, but when I got mine, the ice pack was warm!  I had to get another prescription from the hospital to get another pregnl.  Best thing to do is get a seperate prescription for the pregnl so you can get that at a local store as it needs to be kept refridgerated.

Other than that, everything was fine.


----------



## potluck

Hi Claire

I don't think you  should worry ! if you check on the threads ALI from Fazeley has been suppying fert drugs to FF girls for years , good luck with your tx x.

Hi everyone

I got some prices today for Puregon 900 iu today Fazeley = 292.54  01827 262488
                                                     Ali's of Shadwell   =  336.00  02077909150
                                                       Calea/Organon   = they couldn't give me a price till I faxed a prescription over .

I also got prices for Merional 75iu = Fazeley 17.50     Pharmasure = 9.30

                           Merional 150iu =Fazeley 31.50     Pharmasure = 18.61

A big difference ! the lady from Pharmasure was lovely   soo helpfull , she said delivery is free over £ 150.00 & you get needles & sharps all free! open Mon 9-5  01923 233113 ask for Carolynne , she also gave me the number for Organon .

I spoke to ALI from Fazeley again to check if he has stock of the Puregon ( I need 10 ) & he asked me if I had any luck with Merional I told him yes & the price ! but I was too   to tell him where from ( Pharmasure told me they supply him  ) he is also a really nice guy & very helpfull & said when he's contract run's out he will try to match the price .

Hope this helps some of you's     luck to all m/g xx

ps just adding to what pp said Carolynne @ Pharmasure did say to me ... get 2 prescriptions ! one for Merional & one for Puregon & Pregnyl because these two both need to be refrigerated & are sent in cold packs. I did use Pharmasure this Feb for Gonal F & it came in a big box & loads of ice packs which were still very  . x


----------



## ophelia

Hi girls,

Does anyone know if Ovitrelle needs to be kept chilled at all times. (as in, does it need to be sent packed on ice)?
Same question again but for Menopur, does it have to be kept/sent on ice pack?

I was told Puregon doesn't need to be sent chilled as it's fine to leave out of fridge for 3 months.

I'm getting all my stuff from Fazeley's as he seems to be the cheapest for what I'm after. Calea was gonna charge me £485 something for 1x600iu and 2x300iu of Puregon and  at Fazeley's  it will cost me £390 for the same amount.

Love/Ophelia


----------



## penni_pencil

Yeah, definately


----------



## Panda7

hi all, just wanted to add that i had to get some more crinone in a hurry and found a pharmacy in Streatham (south east london) that does a box of 15 for £40.99 {everwhere else was quoting around £50 !!}.
They did have to order it in to arrive the next day but they do stay open to 7pm
J.H. Shacklock
239 Streatham High Road
SW16 6EN
0208 769 0377

Panda7


----------



## potluck

Hi 

Fostomon from ARGC costs £ 300 a box of ten 75iu ! from Ali at Tamworth it cost's £ 157 ......

                                                    good luck M xx


----------



## Pipkins

Just wanted to pass on that Bliss at Marble Arch will do Fostimon (75iu) for £20.69. ARGC charge £30 for the same.

Don't think they have done it for anyone prior to me but I must say they have been fantastic, very helpful. They also offer a 10% discount to ARGC patients.

You will need to let Bliss know by 12pm the day before you want delivery. They order it direct from the manufacturer and it arrives the next day.

They can also get :

Pregnyl 5,000iu @ £4.90 each (ARGC £15)
Cetrotide 0.25mg @ £31 each (ARGC £40)

They were about the same price as the ARGC for Merional.

Hope the above helps somebody. I know I could get the above cheaper elsewhere, but with the possibility of daily drug & dose changes at the ARGC I thought it would be easier to be able to 'walk' to the chemist with a prescription rather than worry about posting/faxing etc.

Pipx


----------



## peppermintT

Hi all

Shock info I thought I'd pass on.

Pharmasure (distributors of Merional and Fostimon) will NOT fill ARGC prescriptions from patients for those drugs as they have an agreement with ARGC to only supply the clinic direct. Humpf!

Px


----------



## Mollieboo+Two

try ali at fazeley then


----------



## Smiley786

Hi
I am at the ARGC just started. I am likely to start down regulating near end November.Can anyone advise whether spray or injections are better and what is cheaper and easier to use.
And also where i can get the cheapest of each so i know in advance.and does anyone know what day you usually start down regulating i have a 30 day cycle.
Thanks


----------



## Pipkins

peppermintT said:


> Hi all
> 
> Shock info I thought I'd pass on.
> 
> Pharmasure (distributors of Merional and Fostimon) will NOT fill ARGC prescriptions from patients for those drugs as they have an agreement with ARGC to only supply the clinic direct. Humpf!
> 
> Px


Mmmmmm - maybe Bliss didn't disclose they were ordering mine for an ARGC patient then


----------



## Blade Runner

Guys, I received my prescription this morning, and after having read through all 31 pages of this thread and filtered out all the numbers and companies here, I thought this might help

*The following are the same company (Serono):- *
Applied Dispensary Services 0800 3285323
Clinovia 01279 456789
Ferring 0870 2400518
Healthcare at Home 0870 3332867
Calea/Organon 0870 7492020 (but this branch doesn't supply Menopur)

*The following are different independent chemists:- *
Fazely Pharmacy 01827 262488
West Town Chemist 01733 564144
Pharmasure Ltd 01923 233466 (also have a website pharmasure.co.uk)
Ali's at Shadwell 0207 790 9150
Central Homecare 01420 543400 

*My prescription is as follows:-*
Menopur 75iu x 55
Pregnyl 5000iu x 2
Pregnyl 1500iu x 2
Cyclogest 400mg x 36
Buserelin 5.5ml x 2

*Total cost from clinic = £994.50 not including £3 per item dispensing fee **

Sharps kit required as follows
Buserelin - approx 30 syringes, approx 30 injection needles, swabs, cotton pads, sharps disposal bin
Menopur & Pregnyl - approx 30 syringes, approx 30 mixing needles, approx 30 injection needles, swabs, cotton pads, sharps disposal bin

Quotes obtained today are as follows:-
Applied Dispensary Services/Ferring  
Package price inc delivery £779.33  not including sharps and bin but they are obliged to provide it if you specifically ask for it when ordering

Fazeley Pharmacy 
Menopur £12.20 per amp
Pregnyl 5000 £7.19 for 2
Pregnyl 1500 £3.60 for 2
Cyclogest 75p each
Buserelin £15 per bottle
P&P £9.95
Package price inc delivery £748.74  and need to request sharps

West Town Chemist
Menopur total cost £788.28
Pregnyl total cost £13.10
Cyclogest total cost £27.22
Buserelin total cost £30
P&P £25
Package price inc delivery £877.05

Pharmasure Ltd
Menopur total cost £728.75 includes full menopur sharps kit and bin
Pregnyl total cost £32.72 includes £20 charge for cold shipping the items
Cyclogest 80p each, total cost £28.80
Buserelin £16.41 each, total cost £32.82 + £5 for Buserelin sharps kit
Package price inc delivery and all sharps and bins £828.09

Ali's at Shadwell
Menopur £13.65 per amp
Pregnyl £5 each + £25 p&p
Cyclogest 85p each
Buserelin £15.50 each
Package price inc delivery £872.35

Central Homecare
Menopur total cost £638 with sharps
Pregnyl 5000iu £8.10
Pregnyl 1500iu £5.50
Cyclogest total cost £29.81
Buserelin total cost £32.94 with pack
Package price inc delivery £714.35

Lesson learned 1 - if you're ordering drugs that need cold delivery, check the delivery costs. May be worth while getting your cold delivery drugs on a seperate prescription if you want to source them direct from your clinic and take them home to ensure safe delivery.

Lesson learned 2 - always check to see if your clinic will provide your sharps/syringes, bins, swabs etc or if the place you're buying your drugs from will provide them, and of course how much they cost

Lesson learned 3 - check P&P costs overall and delivery lead times.

Lesson learned 4 - before you send off your prescription, scan it/photocopy it, and send it to your drug supplier recorded post with your contact details including home and mobile phone number, and a covering letter

That's all I can think that occurred to me whilst I was ringing around talking to these people. I'm off to post my prescription to Central Homecare!

Hope this helps*


----------



## Han72

Wow!  Blade runner that is a fantastically helpful post!  Thank you so much for taking the time to put all that info together and sharing it with us.

If it's ok with you and the mods, would it be possible to take the info contained in this post and make it sticky at the top of the board as an example of the savings to be made if you shop around? And also as a reminder of the things you need to bear in mind when sourcing your meds...?

xxx


----------



## Little Me

Hi girls,

I am due to have my appointment on Friday at the Lister to hopefully start my very first cycle of IVF  
Very scared at the same time as being excited!

I post on the poor responders thread mainly and have some of the girls say to me to shop around for my drugs.

Looking at that really useful post from Bladerunner I can now see why!!!

BUT, I am so unsure of how it all works - could anyone share their experiences/advice with me?

Part of me is worried that as it's my first time then I should have the Lister drugs but then with savings like that you can't ignore them.

Thanks very much
Anne x


----------



## Han72

Hi Anne

it really does come down to how stressed you'd get trying to ring around and arrange delivery and all that. If you'd be happier not having to think about it and you feel that the stress of ringing round and trying to get things organised would outweigh the financial savings then go for the Lister's meds...

Sorry that probably doesn't sound very helpful but I hope you know what I mean.  The problem is it's difficult to tell how stressed out you're going to be when you haven't been through it before!

I'm having a similar dilemma (assuming I get to cycle this month!) in that all of my previous attempts have been in France and my meds were reimbursed on the social security.  I would just go to the local pharmacy and pick up the meds (they usually had stuff in stock or if not would always have it later that day or the next day max) and the price was irrelevant because the meds were free.  So I'm really not sure what to do now I'm in a position of having to pay  .  It's even more complicated with the ARGC as I understand they'll change your meds from one day to the next meaning I won't necessarily have the time to shop around!  So the easy option is just to get everything from the clinic but I'm concerned that it's going to be hideously expensive doing it that way!  

Why can't anything just be simple and straightforward with tx?! 

Good luck hon, whatever you decide

xxx


----------



## Little Me

Hello Nix,

We spoke earlier on the PR thread, sorry you are feeling so crap and I appreciate you taking the time to help me in amongst all your sadness x

Yep, I know exactly what you mean with the whole stress thing. Like you say, especially as I haven't got a bloody clue how I will be ( usually a stress monkey at the best of time if that gives an indication!!)

My god, what a dilemma for you, but France sounds great!! 

Take care


----------



## Han72

Yeah I recognised your piccie from PR. You're the big liar who claims to be 40 but looks like 20 in her profile pic!

Am getting excited about the US election hence me managing to pull my head out my  for a while and post something useful instead of "me" posts!

I can't really remember how the Lister is for changing meds partway thru a cycle (I almost had txx with them but moved to France) so it may be worth your while asking them about that when you go for your app. Hopefully that will help you make a decision as to whether to get your meds elsewhere..

xxx


----------



## Little Me

Tell you what hun, wish I was bloody 20!!!!!
I am 40 indeed, but with the eggs of a 60 year old ! 
Gotta laugh or we'd   !!!

It's all so new to me, am s**tting myself to be honest!!

x


----------



## Han72

I know that feeling!
x


----------



## Wiggie

HI Anne G

I would just go straight to Fazeley's for your meds if you are having tx via the Lister. I rung a couple of suppliers and Fazeleys were the cheapest for everything except the Ovitrelle (HCG trigger shot) because apparently the Lister have a special deal with the manufacturer for that.

You just need to fax them the script, they will then prepare your drugs and dispatch on receipt of the hard copy script which you can send in the post. The drugs then arrive next day delivery (costs £12 I think). They were very friendly & helpful on the phone as well!

Good luck with your consult. Do you know what protocol you will be on?

Wiggie xx


----------



## Mollieboo+Two

Ann G - I recommend fazeley Pharmacey too - I live other side of the country but saved a lot of money by using Fazeley's - you just ask your hospital for the prescription and phone Fazeley's in meantime and ask them for a quote and their address etc - then post your script to them and then Fazeley's phone you for your debit card details and dispatch that day and it arrives next day before 12 - post is usually 9.95 and they do not charge dispensary fees which a lot of them do.  If you are worried about any changes in meds then you can order bits at a time (what you need for now) and then get what you need later (nearer the time) just explain all of this with a covering letter to the chemist.  You will need to pay the delivery charge each time but you could save hundreds of pounds.  It really is not a hassle at all and frankly when you do get meds from the clinics you still need to read all lables and ask the nurses how to store, inject or administer anyway.  so go for the cheaper option.  TX costs too much as it is without throwing more money at it.


----------



## Little Me

Girls,

Thanks so very much!!

All so new to me!!

xx


----------



## Blade Runner

I would definitely recommend Central Homecare. They were the cheapest for me and I've been very impressed with their service. I posted my prescription on Saturday and on Monday they phoned me to ask when I'd like them delivered and to arrange payment. We agreed on this morning as a delivery date and sure enough the van pulled up at 10am with a big box for me! The Pregnyl was secruely packaged in two cold blocks. The menopur, etc was all present and correct, and they provided two seperate zippy fabric bags with sharps disposal bins, swabs, cotton pads, syringes and enough needles to run an accupuncture clinic for a month!!!    They also put in an Autoinjector so if I cant face stabbing myself and pushing the plunger, I can load the syringe into the injector and just push a button. Freebie gadget!!   The drugs were also accompanied by complete sets of instructions and a central homecare pack with contact names and nunbers in case of queries and other informaton on their service. Not only that, but I have just received a phone call from them to check that I received my delivery OK, that I put my pregnyl in the fridge and to ask if I had any questions about what I'd received or any concerns I'd like to discuss.

As I said, very impressed. And it really doesnt matter where in the country you are ordering from with regards to delivery as it'll all be couriered next day any way. And you dont have to worry about all the syringes, needles etc because there's more than enough to make you look like a pin cushion!


----------



## Little Me

Hi Blade,

Excellent news!

I am being positive here and just called fazeley and spoke to lovely lady- the advantage there is I could always collect as they are only about 15/20 miles from me- and are open till 7pm so can go after work if necessary.

Bu Homecare sound brill too.
have you used Fazeley at all?

Anne


----------



## barnet girl

HI

Just thought I would add a few things.

In respect to your prescription changing at short notice (which mine did a few times)  I found a local Boots and Tescos (it normally has to be the big ones) that tended to keep a stock of all the drugs I was on, they were a bit more expensive than the likes of Fazeley but still much cheaper than the clinics and I could pick it up on the day.

Also if you are in London you can pop over to Ali at Shadwell 2 stops on the DLR from Bank and a minute walk and they stock all the IVF drugs being used.  They are normally one of the cheapest.

Hope this helps

With me its not just about the cost its the principle our clinics could easily offer us good deals like some of the chemists but they are either too lazy or money orientated to help us out.

Take care

BGirl


----------



## Blade Runner

Anne G said:


> Hi Blade,
> 
> Excellent news!
> 
> I am being positive here and just called fazeley and spoke to lovely lady- the advantage there is I could always collect as they are only about 15/20 miles from me- and are open till 7pm so can go after work if necessary.
> 
> Bu Homecare sound brill too.
> have you used Fazeley at all?
> 
> Anne


No, I havent used Fazeley as this is my first time - ICSI virgin  They did give me a good price when I called (you can see the prices I got and how they compare in my previous post) but when I asked about the sharps and bins and swabs etc they were a bit unclear on that and said I'd have to ask for what I wanted. As I didnt really know what I wanted, I was relieved when Homecare came out £30 cheaper and said that everything that I needed would be included - and they werent kidding, I've never seen so many needles and they've given me two types, one for mixing and one for injecting, which I didnt know about until they arrived and I saw these drain pipes and panicked!!! Then I read the instructions and they said they were just for mixing the menopur so that was a relief!!   When I spoke to them on their follow up call, I asked if I ran out of anything (yeh like that's likely to happen!!), what I could do, and they said just to pick up the phone and they'd have whatever it was with me the next day.

I think the message here really is that we may not know what we're doing, but these suppliers have been there and done that loads of times and will be used to all the different permutations and combinations that could occur, so dont worry about it too much and if you're happy with Fazeley and their locality is a factor for you, then use them and just discuss any issues with them as and when they occur - and then let them worry about addressing your issues as you're paying them 100s of pounds to sort you out any way and it wont be anything they havent seen before. We've got enough to worry about without anything on top so let them take the strain a bit


----------



## PiePig

can is ask how easy is to arrange delivery, are they quite flexible on dates, and how much notice do they generally need?  I am waiting for my prescription to come but am going away for a week on saturday which will then only give me a week to get things sorted before i need to start DR.  also i work at a hospital, would they be happy to deliver there do you think?

ps. bladerunner thanks for putting everything together in one easy place.


----------



## ophelia

Hi Piepig. 

I ordered my drugs from Fazeley´s and phoned them on the Wednesday and paid for it then as well and asked them to send it on the following Monday. It arrived on the Tuesday and should take no longer than 2 days.

I´m sure you can phone them and arrange a date for when you want them sent to you. I also asked them to send it to DH´s work (so he could put it in the fridge on delivery) and that was no problem. 

I faxed the prescription on the Monday, then I posted the original prescription Tuesday. I phoned them up and paid by Debit card on Wednesday. (Avoid paying with credit card as they charge a 1.7 % or something of the total and it was about 20 pounds for me . No fee to pay with debit card though.  )
They posted the drugs on the Monday, as I had asked them, and drugs arrived on the Tuesday.

Good luck for this cycle hun. 
Love/Ophelia


----------



## Mollieboo+Two

debs - you will be fine to sort it out as soon as you are back from hols.  just phone Fazeley on the monday and pay with debit card and post your script and they will post parcel to you on tuesday and you will get it on wednesday.  They are very amicable and Im sure will deliver to wherever you need it.  If you are worried about getting syneral in time then just buy one small bottle of syneral from bourn (Fazeley's is £54 and bourn approx £70 for 60 dose bottle but both are similar price for 30 dose bottle - I think both around £35-£3 and this will give you plenty of extra time to sort out the gonal F and rest of drugs from Fazeley.  The gonal F is where you save the most money so best to get that from Fazeley's.


----------



## ophelia

Hi Molliemoo- Do you know how much Gonal F is at Fazeley´s by any chance? Do they do Gonal F prefilled syringes, if so, how much are they for a 300iu prefilled syringe?

Love/Ophelia


----------



## PiePig

how much do they tend to charge for delivery, trying to decide whether to get the synarel asap as thats what i'll be needing and to sort out the gonal-f later, or do it all together (have been written two prescriptions, synarel one has arrived but gonal-f one won't be here till mid next week)


----------



## ophelia

Piepig- I was told its either 7.95 or 9.95 depending on how heavy it is. Not sure if it´s cheaper if you only buy one item or if it´s a standard charge no matter how much you order.

What drugs and doses will you be on and when do you start stimms?


----------



## PiePig

Thanks Ophelia.  I am on synarel and 225 gonal-F.  don't start stims until 26 dec (boxing day) but start the synarel on the 22nd of this month.  

just phoned applied dispensary and they quoted £30 for delivery , so if i do it as two orders then that £60 delivery which kinda wipes out some of the saving i'd be making anyway


----------



## Mollieboo+Two

debs - just get a 30 dose bottle of syneral from bourn for now and that will last for first week then get bourn to put remainder of syneral onto another prescription and get the rest together with gonal f etc from Fazeley.  Fazeley only charge 9.95 for next day delivery for each order and they dont charge dispensary fees so are much cheaper.


ophelia - I got the gonal F vials (75iu) as most dosages are multiples of 75iu then this can work fine.  but they do the pens aswell but the pens are more expensive of course but probably worth it cause the vials can become a pain when you have to mix a few of them and you worry about losing it during the process (it is a pain) I also stabbed my hand with the huge mixing needle (not recomended cause it hurts)  

right just found my old notes and last time I got quotes were back in March so prices may be higher now

Fazeley (01827 26248- Gonal F vials come in packs of 5 each have 75iu and the pack cost £111 (375iu in total), ovitrelle was £33 and syneral 60 dose is £57.

Applied Dispensary/ [email protected]/serono/ homecare Featherstone (all same company)(0870 2400518 / 0870 3332867 / 08003285323 )
quoted 900iu Gonal F pen = £314, 300iu Gonal F pen = £104 and 75iu vial cost £26, ovitrelle was £36 and syneral £56 and dispensary fee was £30.

west Town Chemist in peterborough (01733 564144)
Gonal F pens 300iu = £97 and 900iu pens = £291, ovitrelle = £33 and syneral 60 dose = £56  but  £ 20 dispensing fee (even if I collected) and could take a week to dispense.

Ali's Chemist at Shadwell (0207 7909150)
300iu pen = £107 and 900iu pen = £320 ovitrelle £37 and syneral £60 and £15 delivery.

as I said my notes may be out of date now.


----------



## Little Me

Hi Girls,

Just to let you all know that I start my first cycle on IVF on next AF   

The Lister have put me on the Antagonist protocol which has no D/R and more for ladies of 40ish with low reserve

I have my prescription and will get it in phases so I don't end up with any stimms left over - the cycle starts wth me taking the Pill on AF day so I will just get that to start with I think.

Hope you are all ok?
Anne x


----------



## dakota

Blade Runner said:


> Guys, I received my prescription this morning, and after having read through all 31 pages of this thread and filtered out all the numbers and companies here, I thought this might help
> 
> *The following are the same company (Serono):- *
> Applied Dispensary Services 0800 3285323
> Clinovia 01279 456789
> Ferring 0870 2400518
> Healthcare at Home 0870 3332867
> Calea/Organon 0870 7492020 (but this branch doesn't supply Menopur)
> 
> *The following are different independent chemists:- *
> Fazely Pharmacy 01827 262488
> West Town Chemist 01733 564144
> Pharmasure Ltd 01923 233466 (also have a website pharmasure.co.uk)
> Ali's at Shadwell 0207 790 9150
> Central Homecare 01420 543400
> 
> *My prescription is as follows:-*
> Menopur 75iu x 55
> Pregnyl 5000iu x 2
> Pregnyl 1500iu x 2
> Cyclogest 400mg x 36
> Buserelin 5.5ml x 2
> 
> *Total cost from clinic = £994.50 not including £3 per item dispensing fee **
> 
> Sharps kit required as follows
> Buserelin - approx 30 syringes, approx 30 injection needles, swabs, cotton pads, sharps disposal bin
> Menopur & Pregnyl - approx 30 syringes, approx 30 mixing needles, approx 30 injection needles, swabs, cotton pads, sharps disposal bin
> 
> Quotes obtained today are as follows:-
> Applied Dispensary Services/Ferring
> Package price inc delivery £779.33  not including sharps and bin but they are obliged to provide it if you specifically ask for it when ordering
> 
> Fazeley Pharmacy
> Menopur £12.20 per amp
> Pregnyl 5000 £7.19 for 2
> Pregnyl 1500 £3.60 for 2
> Cyclogest 75p each
> Buserelin £15 per bottle
> P&P £9.95
> Package price inc delivery £748.74  and need to request sharps
> 
> West Town Chemist
> Menopur total cost £788.28
> Pregnyl total cost £13.10
> Cyclogest total cost £27.22
> Buserelin total cost £30
> P&P £25
> Package price inc delivery £877.05
> 
> Pharmasure Ltd
> Menopur total cost £728.75 includes full menopur sharps kit and bin
> Pregnyl total cost £32.72 includes £20 charge for cold shipping the items
> Cyclogest 80p each, total cost £28.80
> Buserelin £16.41 each, total cost £32.82 + £5 for Buserelin sharps kit
> Package price inc delivery and all sharps and bins £828.09
> 
> Ali's at Shadwell
> Menopur £13.65 per amp
> Pregnyl £5 each + £25 p&p
> Cyclogest 85p each
> Buserelin £15.50 each
> Package price inc delivery £872.35
> 
> Central Homecare
> Menopur total cost £638 with sharps
> Pregnyl 5000iu £8.10
> Pregnyl 1500iu £5.50
> Cyclogest total cost £29.81
> Buserelin total cost £32.94 with pack
> Package price inc delivery £714.35
> 
> Lesson learned 1 - if you're ordering drugs that need cold delivery, check the delivery costs. May be worth while getting your cold delivery drugs on a seperate prescription if you want to source them direct from your clinic and take them home to ensure safe delivery.
> 
> Lesson learned 2 - always check to see if your clinic will provide your sharps/syringes, bins, swabs etc or if the place you're buying your drugs from will provide them, and of course how much they cost
> 
> Lesson learned 3 - check P&P costs overall and delivery lead times.
> 
> Lesson learned 4 - before you send off your prescription, scan it/photocopy it, and send it to your drug supplier recorded post with your contact details including home and mobile phone number, and a covering letter
> 
> That's all I can think that occurred to me whilst I was ringing around talking to these people. I'm off to post my prescription to Central Homecare!
> 
> Hope this helps
> *


*

Ladies i have put this on the very first post  just to make things easier then scrolling through 33 odd pages*


----------



## CMN1969

Hi everyone.  This is my first IVF cycle and my first post.

Exciting, but scary!

My advice re drug costs, SHOP AROUND!

My clinic suggested I look elsewhere for the drugs I need for my IVF cycle.  Their list price would have cost me approx £2600 for one cycle.  By shopping around I have sourced the drugs from different suppliers for less than £1000.  For 6 hours of my time on the internet, it has certainly been worth it.

Clinovia, Harlow.  Accept faxed prescription to prepare order, but need orignial to despatch (you can also collect driectly from them). Tel: 01279 456789  Fax: 01279 456794
Contact: Paula Miller.  Extremely helpful.  By far cheapest place to buy Puregon £54.72 for 1 x 300IU (my Clinic charges £174, Applied Dispensary Service charge £116.41, Chemist Direct charge £111.35, Calea charge £84).  Cold delivery free

Calea/Homecare/Organon.  Need to fax prescription before they will quote, but do accept scanned prescription to despatch. Tel: 0870 7492020  Fax: 0870 7492021
Contact: Julie Ditchfield.  Extremely helpful.  Cheapest for Orgalutran 0.25mg/0.5ml at £23.50 each (my Clinic charges £50; Chemist Direct charge £29, Applied Dispensary Service charge £25.67).  Cold delivery free - next day (except charge for a Saturday and no delivery on a Monday)

Other numbers for quotes for other drugs that people have recomended:-

Rigcharm, Shadwell, London 0207 790 9150
Fazely, Tamworth 01827 262488
West Town Chemist (Peterborough) 01733 564144
Applied Dispensary Services 0800 3285323
Chemistdirect.co.uk

Best of luck.
CMN


----------



## Smiley786

HI,
Does anyone know how much the bliss pharmacy charge for the nasal spray for down regulating please for 60 doses.
Ta


----------



## minttuw

Thought I let you know what I found out when I phoned around for drugs today:

My prescription: 
Buserelin Acetate (Suprefact) injection 1mg/ml vial (5.5ml) x 1
Gonal F 150 IU x 8 days (= 1x 300iu + 1x 900iu)

Clinic (Create Health) prices:
Buserelin: £37.00
Gonal F 300iu: £140; 900iu: £420
Total: £597

Fazely Pharmacy 01827 262488
Buserelin: £15.00
Gonal F 300iu: £95; 900iu: £295
P&P: betw. £9.95-£11 (depending on the weight of the parcel) + 1.175% credit card charge
Delivery time: next day after receiving prescription
Total: £416 (+ £4.88 credit card charge = £420.8

HealthCare at Home 0870 3332867 or 0800 3285323 
(also known as Serono/ADS/Applied Dispensary Services/Organon/Ferring)
Total: £606.47 incl. delivery

Pharmasure Ltd 01923 233466
Buserelin (only does Supercur, no Suprefact): £16.41
Gonal F 300iu: £93.44; 900iu: £280.32
P&P: £20
Delivery time: next day Tue-Fri (Sat £7 extra)
Total: £410.17

Ali's at Shadwell 0207 790 9150
Buserelin: £15.50 
Gonal F 300iu: £107, 900iu: £320
P&P: courier £60
Delivery time: overnight
Total cost: £502.50

Central Homecare 01420 543400 
Buserelin: £16.47 
Gonal F 300iu: £69; 900iu: £207 
P&P: free delivery for deliveries over £50 during Tue-Fri before noon (extra charge for delivery before 9am or on Sat)
Delivery time: next day after receiving prescription 
Total cost: £292.47

I did not need any consumables, I got them from the clinic.

I was really amazed how much the prices vary!! If only I had been able to shop around with my first 3 txs at ARGC - would have saved a fortune!!

So, I have now posted my prescription off by recorded mail to:
Central Homecare
Pharmacy / Liz Elliot
Unit 6
Grove Park
Mill Lane
Alton 
Hampshire GU34 2QG

Liz was very helpful and friendly.

Minty
x


----------



## PiePig

Just thought i'd put my quotes on too....

i'm on synarel nasal spray (3 x 60 dose), gonal F 10 days at 225 (chose the pens) and crinone

my clinic: £1175

Applied dispensary: £1008.38 not including the crinone

Fazeley: £954.20

Shadwell: £1089

Central homecare: £747.17

Chemist direct: £1010.02

Pharmasure: £953.06

We have gone with central homecare, and i have to agree with minty Liz was very helpful. I posted my prescription on tues next day delivery and they phoned this morning and are delivering tomorrow.

I was very unsure initially about going through the hassle of going elsewhere for my drugs, but it is actually easier than i thought and definitely worth it.


----------



## Han72

Hi piepig - you haven't got the breakdown of the costs per med by any chance have you?

xxx


----------



## PiePig

yep, don;t wanna type them all in, which company do you want and which med??


----------



## PiePig

here you are Nix, decided to stop being lazy  

Fazeley	synarel:£57.66 each	gonal F:900 pen £295, 450 pen £145	Crinone:£34.73 each box

Shadwell	synarel:£60 each	        gonal F:900 Pen £320, 450 Pen £160	Crinone:£49 each box

Central 
Homecare	synarel:£64.01 each	gonal F:900 pen £207, 450 pen £103.50	Crinone:£37.64 each box

Chemist
direct	        synarel:£55.66 each	gonal F:900 pen £320, 450 pen £155	Crinone:£2.85 each tube

Pharmasure	synarel:£64.72 each	gonal F:900 pen £280.32, 450 pen £140.16 Crinone:£38.10 each box


----------



## mungo

Hello
I wonder if anyone can help.  Just about to start my 3rd IVF; on the last 2 I used menopur (didn't respond great, 4 eggs the first time making 2 embryos and 7 eggs the next, 4 of them immature, making 2 embyo's again).  Oxford have said I can use which ever drug I like, as they think there is no difference.  I used menopur the second time around because it was the cheapest.  I've still got 5 vials left.  Not sure whether to try a different one this time?  Any advice urgently needed, I've got to let them know tomorrow.
Thanks Tanne


----------



## Han72

Hi Tanne

if Menopur doesn't do it for you then maybe you need to change to Gonal and it is the responsibility of your clinic to advise you on this. For them to say it's up to you to choose because it makes no difference is ridiculous. Everyone reacts differently to different stims, for example, Puregon did nothing for me and a mix of Gonal/Menopur then Menopur only (total of 450/day) wasn't that great either but the cycle where I started on 300 and then increased to 450 with Menopur only, got me 16 eggs.  

They are not being particularly helpful and, when this cycle is over, if I were you I'd be having very strong words with them about the fact that they've just left you to do your own research like this.  In the meantime, I think it may well be worth your while to ask to swap to Gonal or a mix of Gonal/Menopur...

Good luck hon!

xxx


----------



## Anthony Reid

PiePig said:


> here you are Nix, decided to stop being lazy
> 
> Fazeley	synarel:£57.66 each	gonal F:900 pen £295, 450 pen £145	Crinone:£34.73 each box
> 
> Shadwell	synarel:£60 each gonal F:900 Pen £320, 450 Pen £160	Crinone:£49 each box
> 
> Central
> Homecare	synarel:£64.01 each	gonal F:900 pen £207, 450 pen £103.50	Crinone:£37.64 each box
> 
> Chemist
> direct synarel:£55.66 each	gonal F:900 pen £320, 450 pen £155	Crinone:£2.85 each tube
> 
> Pharmasure	synarel:£64.72 each	gonal F:900 pen £280.32, 450 pen £140.16 Crinone:£38.10 each box


I'd just like to add that homecares pricing can change depending on where you are in the country.


----------



## PiePig

good point Tony, I should've said central homecare, applied dispensary and pharmasure prices were all quoted based on the clinic i am at.


----------



## Han72

Cheers Piepig and Tony, all info gratefully received!
xxx


----------



## mungo

Hello eveyrone
Thanks Nixf01 for your reply.
I think I'm going to go with Gonal F.  

Tannie


----------



## polar bear

Hi All,
After several hours of research I can confirm that the cheapest company to buy your IVF drugs from are Applied Dispensary ( Clinovia ) based up in the frozen north, they offer a great friendly service. £611 for all the drugs my wife needed for our first attempt at IVF is what it cost us. Boots wanted £1300 ! And the chemist in Peterborough quoted £1200.
Clinovia's number is 0870 2400518. Hope this helps.

The Bear.


----------



## cath73

Hi,
I have just phoned Clinovia to get a quote and they would not give me prices as my clinic is based in Norway. My prescription is valid in the UK, but because my clinic is not, they would not quote. She also made some sarcastic comments about the dosage I am on, stating that they must be trying hard to get me pregnant, as the doses in her (unqualified) opinion are quite high!!!She questioned the whole prescription and said that we must be desparate!!! Not a particularly pleasant experience, and I'm sure it was a one off, but I am prepared to spend a few pounds more to not be insulted!


----------



## Bearfriend

Hi,

just pointing out that it depends which clinic you are at as to pricing, particularly for Serono/ADS etc as Serono has special deals with some clinics.  

Cath, that sounds absolutely appalling and I woud urge you to complain except that you probably don't need the stress. Best of luck with your next cycle hun xxx

Bearfriend


----------



## hickson

Hi.

Could anyone tell me please, how much Gonal F 450iu, not the pen type, people have found the cheapest?

H x


----------



## cath73

Hi Bearfriend,
Thankyou.........have calmed down now! There does not seem much point in complaining......unless they give me free drugs!!!! Am trying to stay stress free and positive for this next cycle . Good luck with yours x


----------



## minttuw

Cath, how awful this person was!! She should be sacked! It's none of her business to make comments on your dosage.

What drug/dosage are you on? I was always on 600IU/day at ARGC which is very high compared to many other clinics in UK. But I would not be happy if my clinic wasn't "trying hard to get me pregnant"!

Have you tried Central Homecare 01420 543400? I don't know if they can have a different policy but at least Liz (Elliot) is really friendly and helpful and they were the cheapest when I ordered mine. 

Minty
x


----------



## cath73

Hi Minty,
I will be on 225iu menopur and 225iu Gonal F daily so combined 450iu. I am going to get my Gonal F from Central homecare (they were lovely) and my Menopur and other bits from Fazeley, as my clinic are sending me a duplicate prescription, so have managed to shave down costs by splitting between the two so all good now!
Catherine x


----------



## mowgli09

Hello
Have just discovered that ARGC have changed from Puregon to Fostimon and as I was on top dose on 2 prev cycles, was planning to buy from Fazeley as cheaper than direct from clinic.

Does anyone know if they are still going to be cheapest around for this drug?

Am starting stimming hopefully tomorrow, the 20th november so any help gratefully received.

Thank you!!!!
Sashbash xx


----------



## mowgli09

I am replying to myself, but thought someone might want to know!!

Fostimon can be bought at various Pharmacys, it is produced by same people as Merional.

The one nearest ARGC, Welbeck, sells it for £20 per 75iu vial, compared to ARGC £30 per vial. 

Fazeley Phramacy are selling it at £16.50 per 75iu vial, so a considerable saving for me as I need 8 vials every day for up to 12 days!

Getting everything else from the clinic as easier and not too expensive.
Sashbash


----------



## Smiley786

Hi Sashbash,
I am on the argc newbies part 3 thread i saw u on there too.
Just a quick one do welbeck stock the fostimon or do they need to order it in?.Any ideas?
Thanks


----------



## mowgli09

Hi Smiley
I think they have in stock, but will find out tomorrow, as need to get a days supply before my next delivery from Fazeley arrives on tuesday! Are you at the clinic tomorrow or this week?
xx


----------



## Smiley786

Hi Sash,
Thanks for the reply,
Yes i am in tomorrow but no idea what time i am gonna go have to go for bloods only i think.I will pop down to welbeck as i need to stock up on fostimon, any ideas if they do merional...


----------



## MissyEm

Hello everyone,
apologies if I've missed a post answering my question ... I need to take Humira (my first stage of treatment)...can anyone tell me one of the cheaper places to get it?  
Thanks so much xx


----------



## beattie2

I got it from Fazeleys- bargain at £786 for 2 + £9 delivery.

Good luck
Bx


----------



## Blade Runner

MissyEm said:


> Hello everyone,
> apologies if I've missed a post answering my question ... I need to take Humira (my first stage of treatment)...can anyone tell me one of the cheaper places to get it?
> Thanks so much xx


Hi MissyEm

If you take a look at the very first post on this thread it contains all the phone numbers for the chemists that people have been using for their drugs. Why not give them a call and get up to date prices from them according to whichever clinic you're with? The contact details were put all together in one place to help people to do just that.

Good luck


----------



## MissyEm

thank you very much!X


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Hi all,

The list at the beginning of the thread is great and I've been calling round but not getting much success. My prescription is from Reprofit in Czech Republic so Clinovia can't help, Central Homecare are also unsure if they can dispense on a foreign prescription. Organon (who I'm sure someone said were good source for cheap Puregon because they manufacture it) have said they can only sell to wholesalers. 
Ali at Fazeley seems like an option, although I'm now worried I didn't emphasise enough that it was a foreign prescription and when they see it they won't help either

So, in short, I'd be keen to know if anyone has actually made a successful purchase of IVF drugs from UK pharmacy with overseas prescription and if so, where did they do this? (it's Puregon and Orgalutran so both are widely available/prescribed here)

Your assistance much appreciated
thanks!
Suitcase
x


----------



## Han72

Suitcase, why don't you just ring Ali at Fazeley back and ask him?  Quick answer guaranteed!  Failing that, have you tried asking on the reprofit thread (sorry if you've already done this!)

xxx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Nixf - thanks for the reply. I've asked Ali and he says it's OK, but I was worried because the lady at Central Homecare said something about the law changing recently and not being able to do it, so was concerned that if I sent it to Ali he would then realise that he could not fill it regardless of what he had said on the phone
Yes, have posted on Reprofit thread thanks!

Maybe I'm just being over cautious and if I send to Ali all will be OK, I was just hoping there was someone who had actually done it recently who could put my mind completely at rest that's all....so if there is anyone out there who has recently had a foreign prescription filled at a UK chemist, pls let me know

Thanks again
Suitcase
x


----------



## ophelia

I had a Swedish prescription but I went to my GP with it who in turn wrote out an English prescription for me to send to Fazeley's. Could you take your foreign prescription to your Doctor/GP and ask him to do the same?


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Thanks Ophelia - sadly my GP is not very helpful with this - she does not support me having private IVF as a single women, especially not overseas....so that's a bit of a dead end at the moment although if I can't sort it out I might have to go back and beg....

Suitcase


----------



## loveinamist

Hi Suitcase,

Ali should be able to process your prescription with no problems. Mine was from Norway and he was fine with it. He's been so helpful during both my  cycles and very supportive.

Hope this helps,
M xxx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Hi loveinamist,

Was yours an original prescription though? Mine is a scanned/emailed one (Reprofit will not, for some reason, send originals in the post) and the woman I spoke to at Alis said it had to be an original so I'm worried they won't accept it.

And my GP just won't help with this because I'm single and having tx abroad and she's not in agreement with that

Feeling very stuck here and time is running out to get these drugs....if anyone has any suggestions, they would be gratefully received

Suitcase
x


----------



## Han72

SUITCASE!!! Please ring Ali back again, ask to speak to him directly and explain everything fully exactly as you have done here.  He does this all day, everyday and will be able to tell you immediately whether or not he can help.  As you say, time is running out, surely it would be much quicker to just speak to the man direct 

Please honey, it is like you're torturing yourself here!  

xxx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Nix

Sorry if I did not make myself clear in the previous post. I have spoken at length with Alis, including to Ali himself and they cannot prescribe without the original prescription. They can process the order and even send the drugs based on a faxed or emailed copy but must receive the original in the post within 72 hours - which I cannot do as Reprofit do not post out prescriptions. 

LWC want to charge me £125 to re-write the prescription, saying I need a consultation - even though I have already had tx with them using the exact same protocol. And my GP is not sympathetic to what I'm doing and will not help. 

Hence why I am looking for an alternative solution but it seems clear that no UK chemist can prescribe without the original so I need to either pay LWC or get the drugs shipped from Europe. I need to work out which is the cheaper option (Ali's prices are very competitive so I may just end up paying LWC....)

Believe me, I would not be torturing myself unneccessarily  

Suitcase
x


----------



## Han72

Damn, sorry Suitcase, I get it now!  

At the risk of asking another stupid question, are you sure you can't print out a copy of what reprofit sent you and post that to them?  Is it obviously a scanned copy?

On the other hand, LWC are taking the living p155 if you'll excuse my language, why the hell do they need you to have a consultation just to rewrite the prescription?  You DON'T need to see a consultant, you just need a doctor to sign the prescription and leave it with the admin staff so you can pick it up!  Are they really unwilling to budge on that?  Even if you kick up a huge stink?  God they're so spiteful, just cos you're trying somewhere else for tx!  I assume your previous tx were done there right?

And as for your GP...  well that's a bit judgemental isn't it?  Who is s/he to have an opinion on what you're doing?  I don't suppose you could try speaking to the practice manager to get around it, as I'm pretty sure your GP shouldn't be permitted to block you on those grounds...?

Failing that, am I right in thinking the LWC is on Harley Street?  If so, have you tried the Wellbeck pharmacy on Devonshire Street?  They tend to be quite reasonably priced (well compared to the ARGC, which ain't saying much, but every penny helps!)  Do you live in London?

And finally - if Fazeley will send the meds out on the strength of a fax, does it really matter how you get the original out to them?  Surely it's irrelevant, as long as you get your meds.  You could sort all that out later...?

Good luck hon!

xxx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Thanks Nix

Yes ,the problem with the scanned script is that when you print it out there are parts, including the Repro stamp, which are not legible, so that's why they won't accept it - they can tell it's not the original

LWC (yes, had 3 IUI, 2 IVF and 1 FET there - they have already taken close on £15-20,000 from me) say that it would be unethical to prescribe without a consult. Which is of course nonsense as Repro is prescribing the exact same drugs and dosages as LWC did for the 2nd IVF. I know if I went in I would spend 5 minutes with the consultant and then she would sign it. That's my final option but I am very reluctant to pay £125 for 5 mins of a consultant's time (plus the £40 and 4 hour round trip to London)

Am seeing a different GP at my local practise on Monday to see if we can sort something out. If not, talking to practise manager is a good idea. I'll be taking my LWC notes with me so GP can see that I'm not being presribed anything I haven't already had before. Hoping this will sort things out

Did ask Ali at Fazeley if I could in fact bring the original back with me from CZ after ET at end Jan, but he said legally they need it 72 hours after they prescribe and I would feel really bad now if I ordered, said I would send it, and then delayed 3-4 weeks. Although that might have to be the final desperate measure

I can get them shipped from Repro itself but Ali is cheaper - just trying to save as much as poss....

Anyway, thanks for the thoughts, am going to try to forget about it over the weekend and hope the GP can help on Monday

Suitcase
x


----------



## Han72

*Sigh* Why does everything have to be so  complicated!!!  And why does everyone have to be so blasted obstructive!  Well not Ali, he's just trying to stay within the law, but everyone else seems to be going out of their way to make life difficult!

 to you hon, one way or another you'll work it out, at least you've got a couple of options there.  To be honest I'd be tempted to go the Fazeley route, you will get it to them just as soon as you can and the chances of them being audited on this are miniscule...  alls fair in love and tx!!!  And yes this is my personal view and not the opinion of fertility friends blah blah blah...! 

xxx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Dear all,

An update on the scanned vs original prescription for anyone who has been following this topic....

UK pharmacies (and the Italian Pharmacy) will NOT accept scanned prescriptions, they require the original in order to dispense the drugs. However, Ali's of Shadwell (actually called Rigchem Pharmacy) has agreed to dispense using scanned prescriptions from Reprofit (and I assume therefore other overseas clinics) 

They are not as competitive on price: at least for the puregon (£225 for 600iu vs £195 from Fazeley pharmacy) and orgalutran (this one was about £25 from both Fazeley and Shadwell) that I need, but at least they will accept the scanned prescription. 

For reference, they are on 0207 790 9150

Suitcase
x


----------



## Han72

So glad you got it sorted hon!  Pity about the price difference but at least it's a weight off your mind now. And many thanks for sharing the info I'm sure most of us didn't know about the scanned scrip problem.

Good luck!      

xxx


----------



## loveinamist

Suitcase:

Sorry I haven't got back to you, but you have sorted everything out now. It does seem to have been a trial for you, so glad everything has worked out.

M xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

No probs loveinamist - it is indeed now sorted - or pretty much, just waiting for the pharmacy to confirm they have got the drugs in. 

Price difference was not huge, still works out a bit cheaper than getting from Reprofit although if the € exchange rate improves that might change so definitely a good idea to check and compare before making final decision if you are going to Reprofit

And if you have an original script and you want Puregon/orgalutran, then Fazeley is the way to go as cheapest of all the ones I spoke to

Suitcase
x


----------



## nicolaf22

So, are we allowed to buy our own drugs. i thought they would have had to been provided by the hospital we have the ivf through..

In case you hadn't guessed.... we are just starting on the journey


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Nikki,

Are you going private or are you entitled to NHS treatment? If NHS, then I assume you will have your drugs provided by your clinic/hospital.

If you are having your treatment privately, then as I understand it, you can either purchase your drugs from your clinic/hospital, or you can request a prescription and source them yourself. As you'll see from reading through this thread, people have made significant savings by sourcing the drugs from chemists and not from their clinic. But it varies hugely according to the drugs you need etc, so you do have to do a bit of ringing round etc 

Good luck!
Suitcase
x


----------



## nicolaf22

suitcase,

Thanks for the tip.  Unfortunately we are not eligable for any nhs help although my doctor has arranged the initial blood tests and SCount through the doctors.  

If i can get a prescription and get them myself it may work out quite a bit cheaper,  will have to look into it as i don't actually pay for my prescriptions because i am diabetic.

Every penny counts!!!!!

You sound like you've done all this before!  I feel like im entering this unknown world where everyone seems to know what is happening except for me......


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Hi Nikki,

This will be my 3rd IVF in January so over the past year of treatment I've found out a lot - most of it from the wonderful ladies here on FF - keep reading, keep asking questions and soon you'll be as familiar with this world as the rest of us  

I'm not sure but I don't think you could use your free prescriptions for this - any prescription you get will be a private one which means you will still have to pay for the drugs. But even so if you shop around you can sometimes make savings of hundreds of pounds (bearing in mind that the drugs for an average IVF cycle are around £1000.....)

Good luck!
Suitcase
x


----------



## Belliboo

Hi Just wondered if anyone knows any cheap pharmacies in the Liverpool area. I'm due to start my 3rd IVF privately and would be interested in buying outside of the hospital if it means making a saving, I have been reading this thread and wondered if any of the companies stated deliver as far as the Liverpool area. Thanks


----------



## Wiggie

Hi Rachel

Fazeley's deliver anywhere in the UK, they just charge £10 and your drugs will arrive the next day. You need to ask your clinic for the prescription, you then fax it to Fazeley's for them to prepare your order, they then release the drugs on receipt of the original script.

It's worth getting a quote from Fazeley's first to compare prices - as some NHS hospitals can get good rates for the drugs, e.g Guys hospital have negotiated cheap rates for Gonal F with Serono, however now I have transferred to a private clinic it is cheaper for me to order from Fazeley's.

Good luck with your next cycle - I am also due to start tx no. 3 this month. Let's hope 3rd time lucky for both of us!

Wiggie xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Rachel - yes, you can get them delivered anywhere really....although do note that if you have any drugs which need to be kept in the fridge (eg puregon, pregnyl) then you have to pay for a refridgerated courier
I was quoted £60 for this from London to Hampshire, so I drove to the chemist with a cool bag and collected them myself which saved me the money but might not always be practical...so do check when ordering whether this is going to be an issue

Suitcase
x


----------



## Blade Runner

Rachel78 said:


> Hi Just wondered if anyone knows any cheap pharmacies in the Liverpool area. I'm due to start my 3rd IVF privately and would be interested in buying outside of the hospital if it means making a saving, I have been reading this thread and wondered if any of the companies stated deliver as far as the Liverpool area. Thanks


Rachel, all the companies detailed on the first page of this thread will deliver anywhere within the UK. You just need to check with each of them what additional charges they may add on for P&P and refridgerated delivery if it's needed for your prescription. They will tell you up front what you will have to pay.

Good luck


----------



## sapphire73

Hi, I hope someone can help me.

I have phoned around for quotes for my medications and Fazeley's is by far the cheapest, I would save over £500 on clinic prices!

However I need Puregon and they don't sell the pen needed for the injections. Where could I buy a Puregon pen from? 

To buy a package including the pen from say Calea it is much more expensive. Help!

Thanks xx


----------



## Twinkle Toes 2

Hi Everyone

I am new here.  Will be starting IVF @ private clinic very soon. 
I saw that some of you said that you didn't had 2 pay for the drugs on your 1st cycle.. why is that?  Does this mean that my GP can prescribe it and that i will get the drugs from the NHS for free?? Please advise

thanks!!


----------



## sapphire73

Hi Twinkle Toes 2

If you are paying for your IVF then you can ask your gp if he/she with pay for the medications. Some will and some won't (mine said no!). You have nothing to lose by asking and if they say yes you will save alot of money.

Good luck!


----------



## BigSis

Hi There

I'm buying Humira at the mo and just wanted to let people know that Pharmasure matched Fazeley's price of £786 for 2 injections (40 mg each). I didn't know this but it has to be refrigerated so that would be an extra £20 with Pharmasure for the freezepack. Fazely are meant to be some of the cheapest.

I'm going to use Pharmasure as they're close by me (Watford) and I can speed things up by dropping off the prescription and picking up the drugs when they've arrived (they have to order them which they said would take 2-3 days which is the same as Fazeley).

Wishing everybody luck for their Tx

BigSis


----------



## BigSis

Update: Had to retrieve my hand-delivered prescription from Pharmasure as the supposed 2-3 days quoted over the phone to order it turned into 4-5 days when I got there and spoke to them in person  . 

So rang around for anyone who had it in stock and Central Homecare did. Will be getting it delivered tomorrow having faxed prescription and sent original by special delivery. 

Their price: £822. Incidentally, they told me if I waited till 1st February the price is dropping by 4%!

BigSis


----------



## Choice4

Bigsis
I have got my prescription for humaria, is central home care the samething as home care at home
please whats the phone number for central homecare.
I heard home care at home would deliver the humaria in a cool yan and a nurse that would show you how to use it

please if any one has use humaria, do you take it in your tummy or thigh.
do you take one shot then wait for 2wks and take the other,
Did you do TB blood test or chest xray


----------



## BigSis

Choice, also replied to you on Humira thread and then saw this
Central Homecare 01420 543400. 
I had a TB test using the Doctor's Laboratory on Wimpole St. It cost £96 and results were back in 2 days.

I injected it in the tummy (more fat there !). If you've never injected before then check with your clinic what's they recommend. I am used to injecting from numerous IVFs so it was not such a big deal - its only a little subcutaneous one. I think you may have to pay for a Homecare nurse to do it. How about your GP's nurse ? You wait 14 days till next shot, then 10-14 days till the test.

Good Luck

BigSis


----------



## Choice4

Bigsis, thanks for the info


----------



## dakota

Hi coco,

If you go to the very first post on this thread, there is a list of all pharmacies including phone numbers. They all deliver so best to give them a ring and see which is the cheapest. I know alot of ladies have saved hundreds of pounds by phoning around

Nikki xx


----------



## natmell

Hi, I am starting to go through IVF and i start the drugs on the 16th of this month. My clinic referred me to Health Care at Home to get my drugs from and they said the cost would be £1080!! This included the following:

Buserelin x 2 
Gonal F x 1 (450)
          x 2 (900)
Ovitrelle x 2

I had a look on this forum and thanks to all your posts i called up Central Homecare and they quoted me £627.06 and i ordered them this morning  

Good luck to you all that are going through this treatment as well.


----------



## dakota

Natwell, thats a great saving  

Welcome to FF

NIkki xx


----------



## Han72

Hiya Natmell 

Welcome to the nuthouse! Well done on shopping around, that's a fantastic amount to have saved! Good luck for your cycle hon!
xxx


----------



## Choice4

I got my humuria 2 syringes today from central home care £790,includingdelivery, they deliver in a cold van, as it is to be kept refrigrated


----------



## Han72

God I'm gutted, I paid over a grand here in France cos they won't deliver overseas


----------



## Choice4

Nixfo sorry
Do you speak french, a girl on the other site wanted the level 1 and 2 chicago tests translated in french so her gp would understand it can you do it?


----------



## jakesmum

Hi, I just wanted to post on this thread so its saved in my posts!  I'm thinking to buy my own drugs for my next cycle.  Thanks for all the info!


----------



## Han72

Choice4 said:


> Nixfo sorry
> Do you speak french, a girl on the other site wanted the level 1 and 2 chicago tests translated in french so her gp would understand it can you do it?


Blimey! I could have a go but the terms are likely to be very technical... Which other site is she on babes? Can she come on here and send me a pm? Or should I pm you my email addy?
xxx


----------



## Choice4

Thanks i think she got a translator, tanks anyway


----------



## rederic

Can I just say thanks those on here for your research. 
My partner and I have been getting gestone (£1 and clexane (13.40) from the Bridge Centre at a total cost of £628 for every 20 days. Having rung Ali in Shadwell each of these has a unit price of £5 which will give a grand total of £200 for the 20 days supply. 

The IVF costs were big enough but to mark up drugs by these amounts seems to be something akin to extortion.


----------



## lucymorgan

I agree and after my first IVF cycle I have never brough drugs from a clinic - they are far too expensive and the costs just ramp up so quickly.  I get everything from Ali in Shadwell, his prices are good, he is very helpful and friendly and is flexible.

LucyMxx


----------



## wizard

I got mine through my clinic - Guy's Hospital.  I paid £682 for 

3 x 900iu Gonal F
2 x nafareline nasal sprays
1 x ovitrelle
22 x 400mg cyclogest pessaries

This seems quite cheap for a clinic - what do you folks think?  Or am I beeing ripped off?


----------



## Mollieboo+Two

Hi does anyone have any cost comparisons for Clexane?


----------



## dakota

Ladies if you have a look at the very first post there is a long list which may help  

xx


----------



## wizard

Are the costs up to date Dakota?  Thanks

Ignore me, I see that they are


----------



## pharm

Hi all

I just wanted to pass on some info.
I spent ages looking for the best price of Puregon yesterday and after some leads on this message board found that
Calea was by far the cheapest. www.calea.co.uk
I ordered yesterday and my Puregon was delivered this morning at no extra cost.

They charge £20 per 100IU of Puregon, Lister were charging £32 per 100IU!

It pays to shop around.

/links

Thanks


----------



## aua

I have posted this elsewhere but thought you guys may have some answers too -

My GP is funding my first cycle of drugs so I went to the pharmacy to ask them about the stim drugs and trigger (gonal, merional and pregnyl (that is the trigger right?) and they said that they can order them in but that they (the pharmacy) do no supply any of the syringes/needles- has anyone ordered stims from somewhere other then their clinic and does the manufacturer supply the syringes/needles or do I need to order them separately and if so from where??


----------



## Mollieboo+Two

aua - I always have recieved the syringes and needles with the script - some come with the pen and needles and some are already prefilled syringes.  You will need to order the appropriate syringes and needles for your script. It depends when u are cycling but you could order the drugs and see what you get with them as mine have always arrived with everything I need.  Has your GP recommended a specific pharmacy? Cause u could try a different one which will supply all you need.


----------



## aua

Thanks Mollieboo - yeah I just rang one of the listed pharmacies - Phamasure - who said everything comes with sharps except Pregnyl (will ask clinic about this) - and they take nhs prescriptions so will go through them.


----------



## Mollieboo+Two

aua - well done - I think pregnyl is the one that you mix?  For me it came in 2 vials of powder then all you need is a saline syringe and a mixing needle and an injecting needle. They may even give you these at the clinic.


----------



## ophelia

Hi there,

Just to say that in October last year when i was looking to buy Puregon I also contacted Calea for a quote and for the amount I needed I was charged a lot more than I was quoted at Fazeley's.

I needed 1200iu in total and Fazeley charged £390 whereas Calea charged £485.92

Fazely's per 100iu Puregon was £32.50
Calea per 100iu Puregon was £40.49333

It seems Calea charges different depending what clinic you're with and clearly I wasn't one of the lucky ones when it came to giving me a good price as obviously I was with the "wrong" clinic in their eyes.  

Love/Ophelia


----------



## tania01

Hi,
I am due to  start IVF using Gonal F (357iu x 10 days) and understand that the pens are overfilled?
Can anyone let me know by how much?  I have heard that with the 450iu pens you actually get 600iu. Is this true?
What about the 900iu and 300iu pens?
Thank you


----------



## Wiggie

Hi Tania

From my memory of using the gonal-f 900 pens, I think you get maybe 75-100 units extra in the whole pen, but I doubt you'd get 1125 worth (which you would need if you are on 375/day) from a 900.

Wiggie xx


----------



## waywardstork

Tania, 
I have just been on Gonal F 375 daily and had the 900 pens. You can definitely not get 3 doses out of a pen. They may be overfilled by 70 or so iu, but by the time you have primed the pens, which you sometimes have to do twice, there is no extra! I had to do two injections some nights ... but to be honest, the little needles you are supplied with are so thin that it is REALLY NOT a problem giving two injections. My advice is that you write down very carefully how much you give each night so that you know how much is left in you pen and how much you may need to give from a second pen. I managed just fine and amsure that you will too. 
I found a really helpful website that shows exactly how to use a pen ... here's the url if you'd like to look at it ...
http://www.fertilitylifelines.com/serono/products/gonalf/pen/instructions.jsp

Hope this has helped,
regards,
Waywardstork

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Zeka

*Humira*

Ladies, just to let you know that I managed to get Humira (to treat immune issues) from my local Morrisons (Palmers Green) for £725. Feel free to PM me if you need any details as I know some others have had problems getting hold of it from the store.

All the best,
x

Update 15 May - Morrisons are now unable to get it from Abbotts for this amount. Now about a £100 more. So healthcare at home are best bet.


----------



## Choice4

Thats good news , whats the number, can they post it out in a cool box, i am not sure if they would, please find out and let us know
Thanks


----------



## lorna71

Hi all

Im a newbie here, going for my consents appointments in Glasgow on the 1st of June for ICSI.  My AMH was 3 so they have said I will be on a potential poor responder drug regimen.  All I wanted to ask was how do you tell them that you are going to source your own drugs?  Don't they take the hump at loosing out on profit?? 

Thanks
Lorna


----------



## Sammeee

Hi.. starting stimming in 3wks and wondered where is cheapest for the drugs??.. I need

cetrocide injections.... Menopur75iu amps..... Pregnyl injections and utrogestan capsules.... I also will be needing all the shaps swabs etc needed!!..

Not sure if any needs refrigerating and im in Lancashire... Please Help!! 

Thanks Sammi X


----------



## dakota

Take a look at the very first post sammeee   all info there.


----------



## ANDI68

Hi Ladies,

I recently bought my Puregon from Calea.  My dose has increased this time to 375 iu a day and when I faxed the prescription they wanted to dispense 4125 iu in the largest cartridges.  Last time I was on 375 my dose was reduced quite a bit so I didn't want to end up with wasted drugs out of 900 iu cartridges and asked how much more expensive would it be to have my 3 of my cartridges in 300 iu instead.  The cost was the same which I know other places charge more for the smaller units.  They said the price was the same however the drugs were dispensed but did advise it wasnt the best way because of my dose being 375 and i know they overfill them and often have to do 2 injections during stims anyway, I think I can live with that if it means I could be throwing away lots.


----------



## catmadblonde

Hi there,

I used to use the hospital pharmacy, but my accupuncturist told me of fazeley pharmacy in tamworth, the number is on a previous post here. The pharmacist is a lovely man called ali.

I have paid £622 pounds in the past from pharmacy and asda. But fazely pharmacy charged me £588.

That  was for 2 synarel sprays

2 pregnyl injection

2 cyclogest box pessaries

36 menopur

so, it has saved me a few pounds. Also if you are short of anything, ali will post them to you recorded delivery. You cant say fairer than that really!!

hope this helps.xx

catmadblonde


----------



## Mollieboo+Two

andi - when I last used puregon it was in the 900iu cartridges (Ihad different doses, 1st cycle was 225iu and 2nd cycle was 100iu) but I found it easy as the puregon pens have a click measurer which you can easily set to the dose required, you just need to keep a tally of how much you have used, eg, day1 (cartridge 1 @ 900iu) you use 375iu, day 2 (cartridge has 525iu left) you use 375iu, day 3 (cartridge has 150iu left) you do 2 injections, 1st with cartridge 1 where you use 150iu then change cartridge and inject the rest of that days dose which would be 225iu) day 4 (cartridge 2 has 675iu left) you use 375iu and so on ... you shouldnt really waist much at all.  hope this helps


----------



## mungo

hello
I've just been ringing around about drugs. Fazeley pharmacy were quoting me Fostimon and Merional 75iu £18.50 and 150iu £33.00. All of the other IVF drugs e.g menopur, cetrotide are the cheapest I've found with him.  Anyway I told him that I had found the Fostimon and Merional 75iu for £15.70 and the 150iu for £31.39 from West Town Chemist in Peterborough.  Ali was quite annoyed about this as he gets loads of his IVF drugs from Pharmasure who are the manufacturers.  Anyway I've spoken to him again and they have now given him a cheaper price.
Fostimon and Merional 75iu £15.60
Fostimon and Merional 150iu £30.00
Cetrotide 0.25mg £24.50
Menopur 75iu £12.20
Pregnyl 5000 £3.60
One other thing, if ARGC prescribe you Merional, ask for Menopur instead- it has exactly the same ingredients in it.  I asked ARGC if they would change my prescription and they did.  Ali (Fazeley's pharmacy) said that he excepts faxes from ARGC.  For next day delivery charges are between £7.95 and £9.95 depending on the size of the parcel.  
Fazeley's Pharmacy Tel: 01827 818321


----------



## PiePig

I just want to say I would not recommend Chemist direct (online pharmacy) for your prescriptions.  I have just had the most horrendous time with them compared other pharmacies I've used.  They are not particularly cheap and totally messed up my delivery.


----------



## whippet

Hi ladies does anyone have an up to date price on prostap and menopur someone mentioned Ali being the best ?

Thanks for taking the time to read this

whippet x


----------



## mungo

Hello
Just to let you know that the gonal F  VIALS definately have extra in it.  Out of the 450 vials, you are able to get 600.  I have not ever used the pens so don't know about them.
Tannie


----------



## dakota

Whippet, take a look at the first post for info, you may have to ring around to get the best price

xx


----------



## super9

Hi Just wanted to pass on that Ali at Fazeley Pharmacy- Tamworth has set up a new number for especially for his fertility patients 01827818321. . He has said please don't use 01827262488 as this is his number for taking payments . As I have just spoken to him I said I would put this on the FF website.


----------



## super9

Although I'm sure you can get Pregnyl cheaper at other chemists . Eg Fazeley pharmacy sell 5000iu at £3.60. However if like me your worried about it arriving ok as it's meant to be kept refrigerated. I have found : 
Wellbeck pharmacy 35 Devonshire St, London W1G 6PZ 0207 9354050 ( around the corner to ARGC and Mr Gorgy) are selling Pregnyl 5000iu at £5 each 
Boots 5000 iu £4.82 each.
Bliss -Marble Arch 6.50 -even if ARGC patients get 20% off it's still £5.20 at Bliss.

BTW Fazeley Pharmacy New Number *01827 818321*
*Fax Number 0121 535 7056 *


----------



## svb

Hi
To anyone with Gonal-F in their prescription I definitely recommend Healthcare at Home. They are direct from the Manufacturer of Gonal-F and Ovitrelle.
I shopped around on my last tx and for my prescription I was quoted the following:
Sainsbury's £1,800!
Chemist Direct £1,515
West Town £1,375
Pharmasure £1,328
Fazeley £1,317
Healthcare at home £756!!!!
I have just used them again this time and was £717 (i had a few pessaries and a couple of clexane injections left over from before)

Their number is 0800 3285323


----------



## alegria

svb - how many pens did you buy for that price? And was it the 450 pen? 
Thanks


----------



## H1

Can anyone recommend the best place to buy Crinone Gel and Climaval at short notice?  I have a prescription.

x


----------



## fluffy jumper

Does anyone know the best place to get gestone injections?


----------



## H&amp;P

Hi,

This may be a silly question but I have today got my prescription from St James's hospital in Leeds (it is going to be very expensive as I will be on 600 menopur and it took me 16 days last cycle to get to EC) and they said that I can only fill it there and can't buy the drugs anywhere else is this correct?

Thanks for any help or advise.

A-M


----------



## super9

Hi Drivers

That doesn't sound right- Usually your clinic/ hospital works out far more expensive than shopping around for the meds. As for Menopur I know Fazely Pharmacy was working out the cheapest at £12 per 75iu vial as I did a comparison of several providers.

It might be better if you ring around for yur meds and then spk to your clinic and tell them you can buy the drugs cheaper from another source . I don't see why they would stipulate you have to get them from them- as that is very odd, when the meds work out so expensive if you don't shop around.


----------



## super9

Just one thing drivers- you are having private tx and paying for yr own meds- I thought I'd better ask just in case yr having NHS tx and perhaps then clinics have different rules.


----------



## H&amp;P

super - thanks for the reply, we are self funded, if it was NHS we would only have to pay the prescription cherges (this is what we did last cycle)


----------



## Han72

Driver babes - they are talking out of their  you can buy your meds from wherever you want! If you have to, I'd do what super says and tell them how much cheaper it is from elsewhere. And then start making noises about putting in a complaint if they insist! 

Cheeky swine    

xxx


----------



## ophelia

I was thinking of having another go at my local NHS hospital a couple of years ago and we were gonna self fund. (we had had free goes there before) When we asked/told them we were gonna buy our own drugs elsewhere as it was cheaper the Dr said " It won't be cheaper than buying from us". I told him it was half the price to buy elsewhere and he didn't look happy and said he would get back to us  when he had discussed with the nurses if they thought it was worth giving us another try. (First thing Dr told us was that it would never work for us as I was a poor responder and had had 6 attempts already, including 2 losses by that point) 

A few weeks later we received a letter from them saying "Yes, you can buy your drugs elsewhere but we will charge you £300 for buying drugs outwith our clinic"     Needless to say, we never returned there for TX. 

We wouldn't have saved much at all if we had bought drugs from Fazeley's and then had to pay the hospital £300 on top.   

Not even sure if they are allowed to charge you a "fee" for you buying cheaper drugs elsewhere? It didn't sound right to us and would never return to that clinic ever again.


----------



## Han72

ophelia said:


> A few weeks later we received a letter from them saying "Yes, you can buy your drugs elsewhere but we will charge you £300 for buying drugs outwith our clinic"   Needless to say, we never returned there for TX.


   That is OUTRAGEOUS!!! Which hospital was that I'm so glad you didn't go back! Oh, and not sure if I've said it before (weren't we cycle buddies in a former life  ) congratulations on your BFP, not long to go now lovey!   

xxx


----------



## ophelia

Hi Nix! It's crazy indeed. It was the hospital here in Aberdeen.  

Yes, we both use to write on the PR thread but I find it too busy now and hard to keep up with everyone.
Many thanks for the congrats, not long now indeed.

Hope all is well with you. Are you planning any more TX, if so, will it be in France or England?

Love/Ophelia


----------



## Han72

Of course, it's the PR board  - I'm so fick sometimes!!! 

We're hoping to do a kind of cross channel effort in September..  IVF/ICSI here in Paris, IVIG/Intralipids in London - should be entertaining   
xxx


----------



## Sammeee

Ive just emaild Healthcare at home for a price for my drugs and was told i have to go through Care to order the drugs from them.. pay Care and they will pass on payment to HC at Home.... and no quote on prices.... seems a long winded and bizarre way of doing things.
I also got a quote from central home care and the saving wasnt that great really....


----------



## H&amp;P

Hi,

I posted a while ago about being forced to buy my meds from the hospital we are having Tx at but just thought i would pop back to let you know that they (St James's in Leeds) have actually turned out to be really good price £11.50 for menopur.

Only about 5 weeks until we are due to start again, hoping for a faster response than last time as will be on 600 menopur so £92 per day.....eeeekkkkkk


----------



## Sammeee

Driver thats a bargain... if there is such a thing in this ... wonder if they deliver??... im gonna be on 6 amps of menopur this time as only got 3 eggies last time....

GL X


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

How much have people paid for prostap injection?  The clinic wanted to charge me £200 today, so I took a prescription and will look around seems a lot for one jab!
L x


----------



## whippet

Fazley quoted me £86 for the 3.75 just this week honey you were right to get a script. They also beat my clinic on menopur by £5 a vial! 
Good luck
whippet x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Thanks I phoned him and said the same £85,  Bliss in Marcle Arch, London (adv you can walk in on foot but they are sometimes a bit more expensive first quoted me £120) - it really annoys me that the clinics take sure advantage of us
L x


----------



## sarahh

Hi, can someone let me know where to get the Gestone needles / syringes?  I thought they would come with the Gestone as it says deep IM injection but I was told by pharmacist that it just comes as ampoules.  Do I need to get a prescription for the needles? 

I scrolled through this thread the other night trying to get tips for where to buy etc. but went to see the GP yesterday and much to my amazement got Clexane, Gestone, Prednisolone & Cyclogest on NHS Prescription!  Hurrah.    Got nothing else on NHS so makes a change    So, its worth a try girls,  I used the "if I was trying to get pg naturally and had issues and needed these drugs then I'd get them on prescription so why is it different if I'm having private treatment and need these drugs?"  Much to my amazement he agreed with me! 

Happy cheap drug buying! 

Sarah x


----------



## TSP

Hello,
Can anyone give me a guide as to how much Cetrotide 0.25mg costs in the UK please.


----------



## dakota

Team SeanyPod said:


> Hello,
> Can anyone give me a guide as to how much Cetrotide 0.25mg costs in the UK please.


If you have a look on the very firsat post on this thread, there is a list of numbers who you can contact for prices, there is also a rough guide for drug prices

xx


----------



## mangoeater

Hi,
I'm wondering if anyone knows why prices for Ovitrelle seem to have gone waaay down?

Last year, prices were high for Ovitrell 6500iu (Lister: 20.39, Fazeley, 33.31, Pharmasure, 38.73, Healthcare at Home, 38.31, Rigcharm (London), 37.

Today I notice that Create Health clinic's price is just 6 quid. So I called Pharmasure today, and the price was 6.90 ! This was for 250 mcg, which she says is the same as 6500iu.

Any ideas why?

And prices for cetrotide seem to have gone up. weirdly, I got cetrotide 250mcg last year from Clinovia for 13.68 per injection. Now they say its 27.91 no matter what your clinic.

I know I'm not crazy because I have the bills from what I paid last year. Any ideas?


----------



## mungo

I recently brought cetrotide 0.25mg for £12.90 something each from Health care at Home.  The reason that it is cheaper from them is because Serono are the company that make them.  Serono and health care at Home are the same company. I think they use a couple of other names aswell.  They charge £30 postage and packing
Tannie


----------



## mangoeater

Hi,
Mungo thats interesting re Cetrotide from Healthcare at Home. In my spreadsheet (  ), I have a quote for Cetrotide for 27.6 quid last year.  How odd!

Has anyone else found any wild fluctuations in prices from year to year or w different places?


----------



## weeblewobble

Hi

Im starting my 2nd IVF in sept after our first failed, and have been told my new protocol is pergoveris 300iu and Gonal-F 75iu.

Has anyone heard or used this and knows the best place to get it cheaper than my clinic, i have been quoted £1070 for all drugs but not sure if this includes the cyclogest too. My clinic is Nurture Notts.

I believe that Pergoveris is a fairly new drug so any help is gratefully received.

Thanks

Weeble


----------



## diddyskipper

Hiya all,

I start my first cycle in 17 days time, and got the script from the clinic yesterday.  My OH is friends with a pharmacist, so we asked him for a quote, and he said that we should first take the script to our GP and get him to write an NHS script for us.  He said they should do it.  Now obviously this would save a lot of £, so I'm just wondering if anyone else has done this?

Is there anything I should say to the doc, my appt is today.

Many thanks you all and sending everyone


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Diddy - is it a private or NHS cycle you are having? If NHS, should be no problem. If private, it will be at the discretion of your GP. Some will do it, some won't. Mine flat out refuses to get involved in anything related to fertility tx as she says she will be liable if anything goes wrong as she is the one who wrote the script
Many GP practices have a policy which dictates that they will not do this...
On the other hand, some women here have been lucky enough to get their GP to prescribe all their meds - it's certainly worth a try
Good luck  
Suitcase
x


----------



## diddyskipper

Thanks suitcase, yes it is privately funded.  I can't believe it is yet another case of doctor by doctor, case by case and PCT by PCT situation.  My story is so common where if I moved up the road 40 miles into the next county, we would have recieved funding, but have to pay for it all now.  

I haven't much faith that the doctor will do it, she messed up our funding application and sent us on a 2 hr round trip to the wrong hospital once, so not holding out much hope.

But I suppose you don't ask, you don't get.
Thanks again for your help.


----------



## Choice4

Diddy
You can try this

You can get your prescriptions such as Clexaine, steriods, gestone, cylogest, metformin, thyroxine , even paracetamol and antibiotics, then take it to your Gp, put on your sympathetic face!!, and get them to write it on NHS prescription for you. ( If you are lucky!!)

With that you apply for NHS prescription certificate (PPC), you can get the form from boots or apply online
You pay £28 ( for 3months) and you get all your prescriptions free as many as you need for 3months or £103 for a year ( but if you get pregnant in 3months then you don't have to pay for meds any way,)
https://www.ppa.org.uk/ppa/ppcdd/patient.do

But remeber they may not give you the prescription for the fertility drugs, just some simple once
Just explain to the gp that, you are getting very sad about this TTC issue, it is waying you down, and you hav erun out of money, Please what she can put on the NHS prescription would help.


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Choice gives good advice...I tried everything, including crying (genuinely - I was so upset about it all) in my GP's office and she refused to budge, but then I live in a small, conservative village and I'm ttc as a single woman so perhaps that explains it to some extent....

Really hope your GP is sympathetic,
Suitcase
x


----------



## diddyskipper

Thanks for the advice, but sadly my GP was in no way sympathetic at all, and actually called it illegal.  I asked why some will do it and some won't and he said it's down to the practice, and the doctor himself, and he isn't prepared to do it.


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Sorry your GP couldn't/wouldn't help  
Mine was much the same, didn't say so outright but more or less implied that I was an idiot for going ahead with IVF, and that I would probably have some sort of nasty reaction to the drugs, and she wasn't going to have any part of it...have been very reluctant to visit GP ever since which is a shame as is the only one in the village....

Hope you manage to get a good price for your drugs elsewhere - check out the list at the top of this thread - there are some places to call around

Best of luck with your upcoming tx
Suitcase
x


----------



## ♥MillyMax♥

Just thought I'd add to the GP slant, I had a conversation with mine today and whilst he wishes he could write an NHS prescription for all his hands are tied (his words) with regards to stimms drugs he is very happy to give convert a private to NHS script for Clexane, Cyclogest, Gestone and anything non 'fetility drug' related more immune and blood clotting!

Good luck to all

Jennie
  x


----------



## ♥MillyMax♥

For anyone that is looking for current Fostimon & Merional costings on the 150iu vials here's the breakdown I have just done, I am on the highest dose of 600iu's daily mix of F&M so have shown the per vial costs where I was given it as well for those on lower doseage:

Fazeley (Ali) 

19 (150iu) fostimon #30 ea 
11 (150iu) merionol #30 ea  

Total cost            #900

****************************
John Bell & Croydon (including the ARGC 20% disc)

19 Fostimon (150ius) #682.53
11 Merional (150iu)  #396.83

Total Cost            #1,079.36 

****************************
Alis in Shadwell

Fostimon 150iu - #29.00 = #551
Merional 150iu -  #29.00 = #319

Total Cost                      #870

****************************
Central Homecare Ltd

Fostimon            #32.09
Merional            #32.09

Total Cost          #1,032


Obviously my prescription goes to Ali in Shadwell on this occassion   some #700 cheaper than the ARGC would have charged me   

Good luck to all  

Jennie
  x


----------



## Jal

Hi all

Thanks for all the info on here it was a great help. 

Just done a bit of research on latest prices, wish I'd done this for my last 2 tx as I would have saved over £1200 by now.

Fazeley Pharmacy (Ali)
Cetrotide 0.25mg: £24.50 each
Menopur 75iui: £12.20 each
Ovitrelle: £35.31
Cyclogest 30: £23.70
Delivery: £14.99
Sharps - not included

Central Homecare:
Cetrotide 0.25mg: £14
Menopur 75iui: £11.60
Ovitrelle: £38.30
Cyclogest 30: £12.84
Delivery: FOC
Sharps - all included

The only item that seems expensive is Ovitrelle as it was £6.50 at my last clinic, which is just up the road from me so may ask the Lister to write a seperate prescription for this so that I don't have to worry about refrigeration either.

Think I'll be going with Central Homecare which is a massive saving of over £600 on my last clinic.

Regs

J


----------



## ElizabethK

Hi all

I'm a bit of a novice at posting, but have found the site really useful so I wanted to share some info on prices of drugs that I found out this morning that might be useful to others.

By far the cheapest for Puregon was Callea which I understand are the sales arm of the firm that makes Puregon. This was quoted to me at £120 for 600 ius which was half the price of some other quotes I got. They also do not charge for delivery and were very helpful and efficient. The tel no is 0870 7492020. They may insist on seeing a fax or scan of your prescription before providing you with a quote. Interestingly, the second cheapest place I got a quote from was The Lister Clinic's own pharmacy which charged £192 per 600 ius. Ali's and Mr Fazeley and my local pharmacy were all upwards of £200 per 600 ius.

I haven't actually got the drugs yet, but they should arrive Thursday so I'll let you know if any problems.

I hope this is useful to those of you starting a cycle in the coming weeks.

All the best

Emma xx


----------



## weeblewobble

Hi  all

Just had a really cheap quote from Central Homecare but hung up without asking if that total was plus VAT, the phone lines are all shut now. 
Does anyone have experience with Central Homecare?

If anyone is interested i have a run down of the drugs quoted.

1. Bursurelin 5.5ml bottle £16.47ea

2. Gonal -F 900IU Pen £206.72ea
    or Gonal-F Vials £12.50ea

3. Pergoveris £18.98ea

4. Ovitrelle (HCG) 250ug £20.13ea

5. Cyclogest £33.12 for 40

Sharps and Delivery are free of charge.

I spoke to a very helpfull lady called Lynn.

Weeble x


----------



## gettina

Hi
I have found this thread so helpful as I try to lower the cost of our second cycle by seeing if I can beat my clinic (Care's) drugs bill. I can do, by more than £100 after just one call to Central Homecare after weighing up the info - so thanks everyone.

Just thought it worth sharing that the £11.60 quoted to Jal per menopur vial must be because she is at a clinic they have a contract for whereas for clinics they don't have a contract for, like mine, it is £13. Still a worthwhile saving on the Care price of £16.40 but not quite as good as I got excited about!

Weeble, I'm am sure the prices you have queried are including VAT as they tally with what I have been told as an inclusive of everything cost - guess you've called them by now though anyway.

It's minor victories in the scheme of things isn't it, but £100 is well worth having nonetheless.

Gettina
x


----------



## weeblewobble

Gettina

Thanks for the bit of info regarding the VAT issue, i haven't yet got to speak to Central Homecare today but have just sent them an email asking to check.

If my quote is right i have made a saving of £362 off the clinic Quote and Health care at home were even more expensive than the clinic.

I know its not as much as some people on here have saved but im chuffed with this and it all adds to saving the stress levels!!!

Gettina, have you been prescribed Pergoveris also?

Weeble x


----------



## gettina

Hi Weeble
No, I have not heard of pergoveris.
I'm just suprecur, menopur , pregnyl and utrogesten capsules.
all the best
gettina


----------



## Guest

Hi ElizabethK,

Thanks for this post - so how did you go about getting your price quotes? Looks like you just rang up the makers of the various drugs individually? I'm also at Lister and I think I'm meant to get on the Suprecur (buserelin) (200.000 Mcg per injection) today. Hope you're having a good exp w Lister so far? Pls feel free to PM me.

Best

smiles_times



ElizabethK said:


> Hi all
> 
> I'm a bit of a novice at posting, but have found the site really useful so I wanted to share some info on prices of drugs that I found out this morning that might be useful to others.
> 
> By far the cheapest for Puregon was Callea which I understand are the sales arm of the firm that makes Puregon. This was quoted to me at £120 for 600 ius which was half the price of some other quotes I got. They also do not charge for delivery and were very helpful and efficient. The tel no is 0870 7492020. They may insist on seeing a fax or scan of your prescription before providing you with a quote. Interestingly, the second cheapest place I got a quote from was The Lister Clinic's own pharmacy which charged £192 per 600 ius. Ali's and Mr Fazeley and my local pharmacy were all upwards of £200 per 600 ius.
> 
> I haven't actually got the drugs yet, but they should arrive Thursday so I'll let you know if any problems.
> 
> I hope this is useful to those of you starting a cycle in the coming weeks.
> 
> All the best
> 
> Emma xx


----------



## sammy1985

hi all


----------



## Neurogenesis

Pregnyl 5000iu £3.27

appears very very cheap

http://www.chemistdirect.co.uk/pregnyl-hcg-amps-5000iu---1-ampoule_4_11991.html

I have like 40 packs of the stuff myself taking up the fridge (as a male with reproductive issues, was originally thought I'd need it to stimulate testes, but turns out i already have high fsh and lh, so after i had picked it up i was told no point using it) so I guess ill give it back to the pharmacy to destroy, was curious as to its value, but looks like its very cheap anyway

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## penni_pencil

Girls Ive just spoke to Alis at Tamworth, the Menopur 75ui hs gone up, its now £13.50   Its now cheaper to buy it from central homecare, the price I got quoted was £13


----------



## missmunro

fyi I got a price of just under £12 for menopur from Healthcare at Home


----------



## sugar-fairy

I got my menopur from ferring at home and for 6 boxes (10 vials of 75ui) it was £780 ish.


----------



## Greyhounds

Hello!  I am new to the world of private prescriptions as up to now we have had 2 NHS funded fresh cycles.  About to do our first private FET in the New Year.  My prescription is:
- Buserelin Inj x3
- Estrogen patches x4 packs
- Cyclogest x3 packs

Up to now Fazeley and Ali at Shadwell have quoted me £142 inc delivery and sharps and Healthcare at Home £126.  I am waiting for a call back from Central Homecare.

Anyone here getting drugs for a frozen cycle too?  If so who did you go with?


----------



## Summer0703

sugar-fairy said:


> I got my menopur from ferring at home and for 6 boxes (10 vials of 75ui) it was £780 ish.


Dear Sugar

I am new here. May I ask you a question: 
my husband is reluctant to let me know to buy drug online. I noticed that you mentioned to buy your menopur from Ferring. 
I use menopur when we had ICSI last time and I know it's made by Ferring Pharceuticals in Slough, Berkshire. 
Can you tell me if I can buy Menopur from Ferring directly? 
I searched its website and found out its contact details:
Contact Us 
Ferring Pharmaceuticals Ltd
The Courtyard
Waterside Drive
Langley
Slough
Berkshire
SL3 6EZ

Tel: +44 (0) 1753 214800 
Fax: +44 (0) 1753 214801
Email: [email protected]

Is this telephone number we need to dial?

many thanks and look forward to hearing from you soon.

Summer

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Summer0703

DRIVER225 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I posted a while ago about being forced to buy my meds from the hospital we are having Tx at but just thought i would pop back to let you know that they (St James's in Leeds) have actually turned out to be really good price £11.50 for menopur.
> 
> Only about 5 weeks until we are due to start again, hoping for a faster response than last time as will be on 600 menopur so £92 per day.....eeeekkkkkk


Hi, girl
£11.50 for menopur is really good price. Can you please let me know if the detials below are correct?
www.leedsteachinghospitals.com

Beckett Street
Leeds, LS9 7TF
0113 243 3144

cheers
Summer

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Ourturn

Hi ladies 
I need to get hold of humira. Will start calling around when I'm back in the uk tomorrow. Any suggestions?
Thanks 
Anna x


----------



## Zeka

Hi Anna, Try Healthcare at Home 0870 600 1540 (ask for their Featherstone office -  I spoke to a lady called Jade Herrington). They were the cheapest I found earlier in the year for Humira after Morrisons stopped supplying it (and I was impressed with their service...especially after speaking to lots of grumpy pharmacists elsewhere!). It cost £745 I think.
If you need to get the meds asap you can speed things up a little by asking your clinic to fax the script to them (F: 0871 9896343)
Good luck
Zeka x


----------



## Ourturn

thanks Zeka


----------



## Kittycat104

Hello all

I have been prescribed Norditrophin (12 units) for my cycle.  Having done a quick search online, its expensive!  Has anyone else been prescribed this and if so, how much did it cost?

Louise x


----------



## PKM

I just got my Menopur and Cetrotide from Central HomeCare and saved £260 for next cycle (56 + 8 vials)


----------



## JVJM

Just got my quotes

1 bottle of the nafarelin (60 doses) (200 mcg per sniff)
9-12 days of  Menopur (300 ius)
1 ovitrelle (250 mcg)
30 cyclogest (400 mg per pessary)

Healthcare at Home- 757.18
Central Homecare 683.95 so quite a difference


[email protected] didn't provide a breakdown but central did
nafarelin- 64.01
menopur- 11.60 each vial
ovitrelle- 38.30
cyclogest- 24.84


----------



## JVJM

JVJM said:


> Just got my quotes
> 
> 1 bottle of the nafarelin (60 doses) (200 mcg per sniff)
> 9-12 days of Menopur (300 ius)
> 1 ovitrelle (250 mcg)
> 30 cyclogest (400 mg per pessary)
> 
> Healthcare at Home- 757.18
> Central Homecare 683.95 so quite a difference
> 
> [email protected] didn't provide a breakdown but central did
> nafarelin- 64.01
> menopur- 11.60 each vial
> ovitrelle- 38.30
> cyclogest- 24.84


oh and the lister menopur is 17.50 per vial!!


----------



## JWJW

We're just looking at buying meds online for the first time, and this thread was really useful. But would really like to plug these two sites:

http://www.rpsgblist.org/premises.asp
http://www.nhs.uk/servicedirectories/Pages/InternetPharmaciesAtoZ.aspx?Index=A

as being really important for making sure that you're choosing a legitimate supplier.

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## joannajoanna

I've just been calling round for my FET drugs, and was amazed at how much the prices vary, even among the suppliers that other FFers have found good. In particular, Heathcare at Home was nearly as much as my (ruinously expensive) clinic, whereas Fazeley was just over half price. 

I can only assume that some pharmacies buy in bulk for particular drugs and not others, or have particular relationships, which mean that it's hard to predict. And I suspect there may be clinic relationships keeping the price high in some cases... could this be? ([email protected] needed to know where I was being treated before giving me prices, unlike Fazeley). 

So if I have one tip, it's keep phoning! 

Joanna


----------



## ANonnyMouse

Hello there  

I'd like to big up Yasser at Rigcharm Pharmacy (also historically known as Ali's at Shadwell  )

I bought my drugs in piecemeal from him as I'm based in London and I was worried my cycle may be cancelled. It was v cheap compared to my clinic.

Due to the clinic changing dates, I got caught with my pants down and had no ovitrelle! He had sold the last shot that Saturday morning! While I became hysterical, he v calmly called around all his pharmacist friends and managed to fax over my prescription and got me the ovitrelle about 1/2 before closing for the weekend! He was so good and went out of his way to make sure I had what I needed even though it was my responsibility. He's an absolute gem!


----------



## westend

We have got our Gonal-f from Denmark.
The Gonal-F 900 iu Pen we buy for £200.....

Beats the prices here in the UK.

We are now on our second try so let´s see.

Take care you all


----------



## Han72

Hi Westend

any danger of letting us know how we can get drugs from Denmark? 

Cheers!

xxx

PS - wotcha BA! 
xxx


----------



## tracyb20

hi, just to let you know i have just been quoted £207 for the gonal f 900iu pen from central homecare  our clinic wanted to charge us £372


----------



## tracyb20

forgot to say!! i need 4x gonal f 900iu pens, 1xbuserelin vial, 1x ovitrelle 250mcg and our clinic was going to charge us £1,574.00 and central homecare is charging us £808.24p including a injection kit and a sharps container, this also includes delivery in a cold box.  so thank you all for your post!! of all the companys listed on the first page, central homecare was the cheapest by far. Thank you all again


----------



## tracyb20

sorry my mistake!!! total cost from central homecare is £882.76p and not £808.24 i had a senior moment   lol x


----------



## cleo31

Am trying to get the 10omg vials of gestojne, but Ali and Fazely say that there is a delay in gettin them. ANyone know of anywhere that is stocking them now?

Thaqnks Cleoxxx


----------



## gwizz9501

I'm new to this site but unfortunatley not new to the IVF rollercoaster. My "brave" wife and I have undergone 6 cycles of IVF and several IUI's which inlcudes two miss-carriages at approx. 8 weeks, very hard! 
We are currently on our 7th attempt and have moved from the JR to the ARGC. We were advised what drugs we required to get us going and offered to purchase them from the ARGC in the first instance.When I questioned the cost to purchase, we were quoted £75 per 150ml Fostimon/Merional and £40 for 75ml, which equated to a total cost of £610.00. I requested that they issue us with a prescription in order for us to investigate alternatives. In the first instance I walked to the Welbeck pharmacist 50 yards away and was quoted a much better price (you would have thought they might steer you in that direction!). I then called Ali at Rigcharm Chemist in Shadwell (Tower Hamlets) and after a 20 minute tube and DLR journey got double the prescription for £472.00. 
If my wife had been on her own I'm sure she would have handed the money over no questions asked.


----------



## Ourturn

Cleo - the hospital pharmacy in Shrewsbury stocks 100mg vials of gestone, but pretty sure hospital pharmacies are pricey for non nhs prescriptons (lucky my nhs consultant has agreed to prescribe gestone for me). I asked them how much they would charge for humira and they said £1200   Got it from [email protected] for under £750.

Giwizz - it REALLY pays to shop around. Certain places are cheaper than others for certain drugs as they buy at different volumes. Have ARGC tested your wife for immunes? Fingers crossed this is your cycle


----------



## HevC

Hi 
Can I ask. Do any of these pharmacies dispense meds on a Spanish prescription or only on a British one ? As need to buy my egg donor  meds to take to Spain where i am having treatment. I have a Spanish prescription
Thanks
HevC


----------



## sydaloka

HevC - I believe that the prescriptions issued by any doctor within the EU can be taken out in another EU country.


----------



## victoria99

Hey Ladies,

Just wanted to share a price shock with you concerning Merional. 

Apparently, prices are going up tomorrow at the suppliers!  I called Fazeley pharmacy for my prescription of Merional and found out that as they've no old stock their prices have DOUBLED given the suppliers change!!!      (   

If you need drugs soon, definitely call around to see who still has older stock available as it's still going for the ~£16/75IU of Merional or £30/150IU.  I guess the bottom line is to get yours now, if possible, as this price increase is a shock!!  Yikes!

I'm going to get mine from Ali's at Shadwell 0207 790 9150 at the old price.

All the best, 
Calgary


----------



## Zeka

Unfortunately Ali's has already increased his prices. 

The manufacturers are taking the p*ss big time. This whole IVF thing is outrageously priced as it is, let alone with drug companies doubling their prices and making it harder for everyone. I will be calling them on Monday morning to find out what is happening.

Pls shout if you find any pharmas selling at the old prices!!


----------



## Mollieboo+Two

from previous experience I have found that some drugs companies have contracts with some fertility providers (they have a contract to buy drugs in bulk and this reflects on ur price- hence ur clinic will b much cheaper! and u are lucky!) hence then for some of u in ur case then buy from ur clinic - but in my view on past tx's fazeleys pharmacy has been both cheaper and quicker to deliver the drugs.

Next day delivery after payment over the phone with a visa card - I am with bourn hall and i found the drugs were cheaper when sourcing my own by at least 30% cheaper so I advise that when u are sourcing ur own drugs to definatetly shop around - as some clinics have a deal with certain pharmacies to sell their drugs cheaper but if ur personal clinic doesnt have the same deal then shoparound and ali at Fazeley would be my 1st contact as being the cheapest and most efficient provider.
You have to ask for Ali and feel silly (as at 1st u are through to an innowledgeable person) but it will save you hundreds of pounds in most cases and  my experience was that I phoned with a script requirement then Ali waited to recieve that proof of script ( posted to him or u can fax it thru if neccesary for speed) then u recieve the required drugs the next day after paying with a credit card - easy peasy!
most clinics will give u a script on  request (ask ur con) then that script can be used with any participating pharmacy - good luck every one and save many pounds xxxx as I saved hundreds of pounds on previous TX's


----------



## Jammybabe

I have posted a question for the pharmacist on 'ASK a Pharmacist' but felt it absolutely necessary to start a thread on this asap! 

As many of you are continually trying to source meds at this now expensive time particularly for ladies using Fostimon and Merional (which is thought to soon go up too as I learned from one chemist and possibly other outlets!) I thought it would be good to compare notes...

Anyone found a supplier who can provide the stock at the old prices and can I possibly put a hold on drugs before I have a final prescription?  

For anyone using chemists in the area of Harley/Wimpole st I discovered that Welbeck may also be putting their prices up but at moment don' t know when and this could be not only for Fostimon - this could be next month latest or earlier! Very non committal in the shop they are at the moment indecisive or so I was told - how are we supposed to plan?! The JB and Croyden shop is so expensive anyway now even with a discount if you qualify by attending the relevant clinic! 
As already said on this site Ali Shadwell is charging the new rates maybe a pound cheaper but yes doubled so is Faz's. 
What can we do - where can we log our disgust/feelings of unreasonableness - with the HFEA/NICE/MP?! 

Not the best time to be fighting drug battles!
I have just heard that Asda/Tesco/Sainsburys are supposedly selling IVF drugs at cost (see Metro.co.uk for this news flash) waiting for feedback on whether this includes F and M.


----------



## Zeka

Jammybabe, I agree with you completely. I want to know the facts a bit more before I complain. ...sounds like some kind of price fixing cartel!?? Surely not above board and certainly so morally wrong!   

Pls do post on here when you hear back re Fosti and Merional at Asda.

Zeka x


----------



## Jammybabe

OK here is the link I put on the ARGC board re latest info I found out yesterday after being advised to place all details of cheap drugs here (ta Maz!)

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=154121.30

See reference to Bupa Home health care (aka Clinovia)cheapest to date outshines Faz Tamworth and Ali' s, ASDA, Tesco (didn' t try Sainsburys or Morrisons gave up!)...

I tried Asda and Tesco all came out more expensive however I do know that Boots are the best and give a huge discount in my local store (but watch it they can vary between surgery attached Boots and high st stores so shop around)...the only disadvantage I can see provided price is competitive is that these Boots stores (and possibly high streets unless they are near a busy clinic!) cannot always guarantee availability when you need it...the priority goes to the clinics that the distributor or wholesalers supply first!

Bupa/Clinovia seem more reliable and confident to fulfil order provided you get the order to them by certain cut off times 3ish M-F, as they supply I am told huge amounts to clinics nationwide. Needles etc all included in quoted price plus delivery charges included too.

Another thing I found out the main distributors of these drugs Pharmasure do run a Homeplan service to patients but depending which clinic you are with dictates whether you are exempt from using this service and I have no idea of price here. As I am with a clinic that is tied in on a special agreement I cannot use their homeplan service so the choice is becoming non existent.

So I am in process of acquiring a bulk presc from clinic being on expected max meds means I will save somewhere along the line and it is worth the gamble of maybe getting a 5-7 day supply initially. Watch your timings if you start stims at weekend some suppliers only courier/deliver latest Sat am so may get first few days from local chemist near clinic/clinic depending how prices look at the time.

IF there is a price fixing cartel going on Zeka maybe there is something we can do once we have all the facts. I just feel the net is closing in at a time when we just don' t need it.

I found this on the Pharmasure website:
'For the products available in the UK the evidence concerning the different types of gonadotrophins has been assessed by the NHS National Institute for Clinical Excellence (NICE) and their findings state "Human menopausal gonadotrophin, urinary follicle-stimulating hormone and recombinant follicle-stimulating hormone are equally effective in achieving a live birth ... Consideration should be given to minimising cost when prescribing." hmmm does this mean some clinics may be more inclined to reduce the dosage if there is a strong possibility that prescribing large doses of drugs is considered a waste? There is a medical opinion out there that thinks the body maxes out at certain levels of certain drugs anyway?!
Oh that's enough I could go on and on! I wish I'd studied medicine and this is not the time to be taking action perhaps when about to start stims! Maybe one for the future!

Keep Calm and Carry On!


----------



## Littlest Hobo

Hi everyone,

We are self funding our first tx for IVF/ICSI and having asked for a private prescription from Bourne Hall (Colchester) I am told I need the following:

Gonal F (Fbm) 900iu prefilled pen x 6
Cetrotide 0.25 mg vial x 5
Crinone Gel 8% prefilled applicators (the didn't state how many - must call to check)
Ovitrelle 0.25mg prefilled syringe x 1

I'm keen to find the best price so I'll be shopping around and tomorrow I'm off to see Asda Pharmacy, given the recent press reports - to see what they can come up with.

I'll keep you posted...

LH xxx


----------



## Jammybabe

Hi LH

May also be worth checking with Bupa Home healthcare and also Calea - 08001218300 (I know Gonal F and Menopur is stocked) their name came up on my travels..also try Pharamsure they may not have an agreement with Bourne Hall so could offer you a patient deal. As you' re in Colchester a homecare delivery service may be ideal see earlier posts on this topic ...interesting to see what Asda/Tesco charge for these drugs.

Good luck!
JX


----------



## Littlest Hobo

Well....... here are the results of my enquiry at Asda:

Gonal F (Fbm) 900iu prefilled pen x 6
Cetrotide 0.25 mg vial x 5
Crinone Gel 8% prefilled applicators (the didn't state how many - must call to check)
Ovitrelle 0.25mg prefilled syringe x 1

For the above I was told that I would be forking out £2,240.72. The pharmacist at Asda was very nice but seemed a bit concerned about the number of Gonal F pens that my clinic had prescribed...so I need to speak with the clinic and check.

I guess its the Gonal F thats pushing the price up as the clinic charge £375 per 900iu pen and the cheapest I have seen on line is £270. I'm going to start phoning round next week to get better prices - hopefully direct from the manufacturers as I see other people have had good results with doing this.

Thanks also for the suggestion of Bupa - I've heard them mentioned a couple of times as being pretty reasonable. Calea is a new one on me so it will get added to the list to ring. Thanks to J for the suggestions.

I'll update with any new information I get. If anyone is having any luck with getting a quote for similar I'd love to hear from you. 

LH xx


----------



## Kittymew

Hi All,
We are also paying for IVF for the first time. The list of drugs is beyond belief this time - typical!!

Regarding the Asda price reductions - here is the response I had from them about which drugs are involved....

Why have you done this?
A. We know that an IVF postcode lottery means a considerable number of women will have to pay for additional cycles of treatment. IVF is extremely expensive and around 40, 000 women go through it every year.

The Asda pharmacy is helping to reduce the cost of IVF by offering the medication on a not for profit basis and at a lower price than anywhere else, saving our customers as much as £820 per cycle of treatment.

Q. How much is it?
A. One cycle of treatment would cost £1,171.41

Q. What does it include?
A. The cost of a cycle of IVF treatment was calculated based on the price of the following medicines:
o Suprecur Injection 5.5ml (4)
o Northisterone 5mg (21)
o Synarel Nasal Spray 60 Dose (2)
o Menopur 75iu (4
o Pregnyl 5000iu (2)
o Cyclogest 400mg (36)
o Menopur 75iu (20)
o Synarel Nasal Spray 30 Dose (1)
* Cyclogest 200mg (84)

Q. Is the IVF available in all your stores?
A. Its available in all the stores that have a pharmacy, we have 170 pharmacies.

Q. Why is it so cheap?
A. We are selling the IVF drugs on a 'not for profit' basis.

However, I have found that stores are rolling it out at different times, and my drugs were not on the list. Therefore I was still quoted £2,300 - the most expensive.

Hope that's helpful.
xx


----------



## JanaH

Just a quick one, we are doing a self fund IVF this cycle. I received a private prescription from my clinic (BMI Shirley Oaks). I brought all my meds from Healthcare @ Home (08703332867). 

Norethisterone 5g 10tabs
Synarel 60 dose x 2
Gonal F 900 x 2
Gonal F 450 x1
Gonal F 300 x 1
Ovitrell 0.25mg x1
Cyclogest 2 pack of 15

= £580
All of it including cold and Saturday delivery charges and a 2% credit card surcharge


----------



## Jammybabe

Amazing the variety of prices..
By the way I checked with Welbeck this am (Tues) and their prices for Fostimon and Merional are currently unchanged! 
75 iu (F or M) =  £19
150 iu (F or M) = £36
Cetrotide £34.50

So at moment Bupa home healthcare still the best deal!
JX


----------



## JasmineX

Hi Everyone

I have just ordered the drugs for my first IVF cycle at the Lister. I spent the morning phoning around to get the best price and here are my results.

My prescription

Nafarelin spray (60) X 2 bottles
Gonal F 300 ius X 12 days
Ovitrelle (250 mcg)X1
Cyclogest (400mg) X 30

Healthcare at home: *£784.53* inc £30 delivery
The Lister pharmacy: *£1,242.35* and they don't do delivery
Bupa home healthcare: *£1,010.27*
Ali's: *£1,360.70*
Central Homecare: *£858.86*

What a variation in price! The main variation was on the Gonal F which varied from £596.16( Healthcare at home) to £1,188 (Ali's). I got quoted for 4X 900ius pens.

I have just sent my prescription by recorded post to Healthcare at Home.

I hope this info helps people.

J
XXXXXX


----------



## Traceytbird

Hi all

I am at Care Notts and got a private prescribtion (which they were not very pleased about) and received my drugs from West Town Chemist in Peterborough who were realy helpful.  I am in my 4th week of D/R on Buselin.  When I went to the clinic last monday for scan and to be shown my menopur injections the clinic showed me snap off which they use for snapping off the menopur vials.  As i did not get my drugs from them I can not get the snap offs from them I asked West Town and they had never heard of them anyone any ideas where to buy them.  Also the mixing needle they supllied me was a yellow one not a pink mixing needle like the clinic the nurse said there pink needles have filters but I should not worry as if any bits went down the mixing needle it would not get down the injected needle as they are so small.  Anyone else had these.

TbirdX


----------



## summer girl

Hi Tbird

I definitely had the plastic things to snap off the menopur vials and the pink needles to draw up the drugs, can you ask your clinic if they'll provide them or perhaps your GP, sometimes they're quite helpful?

Good luck

Summer Girl xx


----------



## AMP

Rigcharm (Ali in Shadwell) comes to the rescue again!  I got my drugs from them when I did my last cycle a couple of years ago and they were great.  Just phoned around for some quotes for 30 Primolut and 2 suprefact nasal sprays:

Boots £263.97 (that's with a discount apparently!)
Tesco £246.82
West Town £119.48
Rigcharm £59

Brilliant!

P.S. Traceytbird - you don't need the snap off things as you can just snap off with your hand but if you're clumsy like me they are quite useful.  My clinic gave them to me even though I bought my drugs elsewhere so worth asking.


----------



## Littlest Hobo

Hi All

I said I'd report back with my findings so here they are:

Just to remind you my prescription is for the following - 

Gonal F (Fbm) 900 iu prefilled pen	6
Cetrotide 0.25 mg vial	            5
Crinone Gel 8% prefilled applicator	15
Ovitrelle 0.25 mg prefilled syringe	1


----------



## Littlest Hobo

..whoops - would help if I completed the post before submitting it!

Anyway - I have a prescription for:

Medication Quanity

Gonal F (Fbm) 900 iu prefilled pen	6
Cetrotide 0.25 mg vial 5
Crinone Gel 8% prefilled applicator	15
Ovitrelle 0.25 mg prefilled syringe	1

And here are the results of my phoning around:

*Supplier Total Cost*
My Clinic £2,513.10 
Bupa Home Health Care £2,083.48 
Pharmasure £1,891.59 
Central Homecare £1,455.96 
Healthcare at Home *£800.79 * 
Rigcharms, Shadwell (Ali) £1,965.00 
West Town Chemist, Peterborough £1,960.10 
Boots The Chemist £2,113.65 
Coop Pharmacy (Local) £2,025.32

If anyone is interested in individual prices let me know and I'll post them up...so much like everyone else I have found there is a massive variation in prices...

The obvious choice is to go for Healthcare at Home who come in over 30% cheaper than my clinic but now I'm worried...how do I know if they are supplying genuine items?...has anyone had any experience of buying from them?

I just can't believe they are so 'cheap' (comparatively speaking).

Any help or advise would be much appreciated.

Littlest Hobo


----------



## summer girl

Hi Littlest Hobo

I was at BCRM last year and all of my drugs were supplied through Healthcare at Home, so they are genuine items.  I've recently switched clinics to London and again I rang them to get some Humira and they were the cheapest, I can vouch that they offer a really good service    Good luck with your treatment.

Summer Girl xx


----------



## Zeka

Me too, [email protected]'s service was very efficient too. 
Zeka x


----------



## JasmineX

I use [email protected] as by far the cheapest and no problems at all - great service.

They won't work off a faxed prescription though (BUPA do) so make sure you send it to them in time.

Good luck



Jasmine
XXXXXX


----------



## summer girl

Hi I got ARGC to fax my prescription for humira and they accepted it. I didn't even send them my original when it arrived in the post as they didn't ask for it, It may be different for the normal drugs but it might be worth calling them to ask?

Good luck

Summer girl xx


----------



## fi7

hi 
does anyone have the number for [email protected]?

thanks

fi


----------



## JasmineX

0870 3332867


Jasmine
XXXXX


----------



## Littlest Hobo

Thanks Jasmine, Summer Gilr and Zeka

Its good to get some reassurance. I'd hate to think I wasn't buying the real McCoy! I got DH on the case researching the company online and he seemed satisfied and then today I spoke to my clinic who told me that they used to use [email protected] as a supplier some time ago...

All this amounts to me feeling more comfortable that they are 'above board'. Now all I have to do is place the order...and part with the cash!

All the best to everyone - I'll post back here about my experiences of ordering via [email protected]

LH x


----------



## scaruh

Just a quickie - has anyone looked into using ASDA pharmacy for their IVF drugs?
Saw an article which said they could save us £800 on IVF drugs. Will start phoning around places next week, but wondering if anyone else had any experience of ASDA pharmacy?
Ta
x


----------



## Littlest Hobo

Hi Scaruh!

Just typed this and then lost the lot! I've tried Asda but they only came in £300 cheaper than my clinic - I believe what they are not saying in the press is that its only certain medications that Asda are doing at 'cost' price not all IVF medications...it definately pays to shop around.

A note for all - I was told by Healthcare At Home that Ovitrelle is a controlled drug...(have since confirmed this via Royal pharmaceutical Society web site) and that the private prescription I have must be dated within the last 28 days for it to be valid on the date they dispense the medication. My clinic didn't tell me this and hence my prescription is now 'out of date' for the Ovitrelle. Hoping to get a new written prescription with a valid date next week. Just thought this may be of interest to others...

Wishing everyone all the best

Littlest Hobo xxx


----------



## Jammybabe

Just to add [email protected] don' t provide ARGC specific drugs Fostimon and Merional...so unless anyone has anymore info I think Bupa are still the cheapest out there...

Jx


----------



## scaruh

For those of you who are interested - here are the results from my phoning round this morning.
In reverse order

Private clinic - total including £33 dispensing fee £1025

Nafarelin 60 2 bottles - £170
Gonal F 225 (so 6x 450) - £756
Ovitrelle 250mcg 1 ampoule - £26.39
Cyclogest 400 30 pessaries - £39.98

ASDA - £1009.06

Nafarelin 60 2 bottles - £111.32
Gonal F 225 (so 6x 450) - £846
Ovitrelle 250mcg 1 ampoule - £31.38
Cyclogest 400 30 pessaries - £20.36

Central Homecare - £660.86

Nafarelin 60 2 bottles - £128.02
Gonal F 225 (so 6x 450) - they decided 3 x 900 = £498
Ovitrelle 250mcg 1 ampoule - £10
Cyclogest 400 30 pessaries - £24.84

Healthcare at home - wouldn't give me a breakdown of individual drugs until they receive the presecription, but they came in at £635.49 debit card or £648.20 Credit card

So decided to go with Healthcare at home as I know lots of others who have used them successfully.

Sent off prescription today recorded next day delivery so fingers crossed they'll be in touch tomorrow


----------



## ♥ Bubsy ♥

Hi there

I've just posted on the Yorkshire site as having treatment at leeds due to start my first cycle fee paying and wondered if Asda was cheaper. Health care at home is the company Seacroft use (Leeds Reproductive Unit) for all their pescriptions as i have their consent form in front of me so def ok to use them - i can't believe they are cheapest after all!


----------



## manxminx

Hi everyone!

Thanks for doing all the hard work for me  

I just wondered if anyone was with CARE and if they had compared their prices to [email protected]? Or in fact if they use [email protected]?

One good thing about having PCOS and OHSS before is hopefully my drug cost will be cheaper this time   Every cloud and all that!

Manxminx xx


----------



## Jammybabe

Hi Manxminx
From my research understand CARE nationwide used to use Clinovia which is now I believe the same supplier as ADS/Serono - taken over by Bupa Home Healthcare 
0845 8888235 ask for Dean. They are very cheap for the drugs I need (Fostimon and Merional approx £18 for 150 i.u which is a third of the price quoted at clinics and pharmacies) worth a try and these are not their main mass product lines! 
Good next day home delivery service get your order in by 3pm latest.

All the very very best for next time.
JX


----------



## Zeka

Hey Jammybabe, that's really interesting - Are you sure the £18 is for 150ius and not 75ius??
Zeka x


----------



## Jammybabe

Yes Zeka I was so pleased with deal I overbought to be sure. Stimming now seeing how it goes but expect to be up at end..The prices may have gone up ever so slightly since I first enquired in March but they have honoured them for me April as I did ask! 
No charge for delivery (all included) only snag they don't  supply needles syringes plastic ampoules covers and sharps bin but ARGC threw them in for me. I bought the first day's supply from ARGC had to, as you will need your bulk prescription before you can place the actual order.

Good luck!
Jx


----------



## manxminx

Hi there!

Jammybabe-thank you so much for the info   Fingers crossed for you. Not looking forward to having to stab myself everyday again but needs must!

Zeka-good luck!

Manxminx x


----------



## manxminx

Hi everyone,

Just to say I phoned Healthcare at Home and apparently they do all the delivery and supply for CARE,ADS and Serano. So might save some phoning around for some of you.

M x


----------



## Bella6

Hello all

Have done a bit of ringing round and thought I'd let you know what I've found. We need 50X75iu vials of Menopur and 6x450iu Gonal F pens (plus a ton of other 'cheaper' stuff). 

Central Homecare ([email protected]) - by far the cheapest for Menopur (£682) and Gonal F (£621)  
Boots - Menopur £753, Gonal F £900
Tesco - Menopur £900, Gonal F £1015
Asda - same price as Tesco but they then take 20% off (had to ring head office as the pharmacists at two stores didn't know about the cost price offer) 
Healthcare at Home and BUPA both a lot more expensive that Central Homecare. I think Bupa was more than Boots too.

Central Homecare seem to have a pretty good delivery system (next day if you speak before 3pm, and free unless you want it before 9am, which is £10). You also get a named nurse co-ordinator.

Good luck everyone,
bx


----------



## ellieblue

Hello Bella

I have spotted the same for Central Homecare. I also need Menopur (40x75iu vials) and Cetrotide ( 7 x 250mg vials). Works out at £546 for Menopur and £193 for Cetrotide. Could get Cetrotide cheaper through [email protected] £147 but the cost of Menopur from them (£607) eats up any savings. Asda were also reasonable but not as cheap as Central overall. Tecso and Pharmasure also more expensive.

I was given the name of the nurse-coordinator as well by Central. Overall they seem very efficient. I will be getting my rx off to them on Monday.

Good luck to you and all the other ladies on this thread.

Ellie Blue xx


----------



## waywardstork

Hi everyone...

Was just wondering .. have any of you got Gestone inj privately?  What sort of prices have you paid?  I paid £7.90 at my clinic for 50mg/1ml.  

Waywardstork
xxx


----------



## Zeka

I think I read somewhere on FF that Asda's price for gestone is £4.50 for 50ml


----------



## monkeygirl

Hi everyone 

Has anyone ever had their treatment here but got their drugs from another Country, if it's even possible...if it is would you pick them up in person, or Fedex them over, would your UK specialist give you a prescription valid for another Country,

Was just wondering...


----------



## fi7

hi

just been quoted 5.19 for 50ml from central homecare for gestone.  

may check out asda

fi


----------



## fi7

hi

just to update on Gestone, i just googled and rang the supplier,  they are out of stock of the 100mg and have been for about 14months.  they keep hoping it will come back in but nothing yet. irritating as the 50mg and 100mg retail at the same price!

cheapest so far for the 50mg is Asda £4.50

Bupa homehealthcare are as i think someone else said 'on hold' they are reviewing the supply of fertility drugs.

Healthcare at home.£5.18

ok i am off to shop at ASDA

fi


----------



## sabah m

Hi

Just want to know if you have to wait for ASDA to get deliveries or do they generally keep meds in stock?  Need gonal f (as well as everything else!)

Sabah


----------



## Lilly W

At my local Asda they need to get them in - but usually next day


----------



## sabah m

Thanks Lilly....Bella do you know if 20% off at ASDA is still on?


----------



## Lilly W

I used central homecare for gonal f and they did next day deilvery  I found them much cheaper than ASDA


----------



## sabah m

Thanks Lilly got a quote and you are right!!  Off to the post office to send my prescription!!


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

I have just had a great quote from central homecare £729 for 2700units gonal f, 2 vials buserelin, 1 syringe ovitrelle and 3 boxes of cyclogest. Includes cold delivery and sharps.

My clinic deal with healthcare at home and last time it was £800, which was reasonable. Now they are charging £1200 and they won't give me an individual quote due to the contract with the clinic.

I also got a quote from Pharmacy2u which is the mail order service that ASDA use - although it is pointed out to me that the ASDA stores have different prices.
Pharmacy2u it is over £1000 for the same drugs and they send it next day royal mail with a cold pack - so not reliable cold chain.

I felt very pleased with my quote today - feeling like something went right for once!


----------



## sabah m

Glad things are feeling back on track hazel!  How long did it take for them to contcat you after sending them the prescription / payment.  I sent mine recorded on monday and havent heard anything today...


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

I just emailed for a quote to them - they emailed me back within a day. I asked a few more questions and they emailed me back within a couple of hours.
I was advised to send by fax the prescription as well as send the original by special delivery royal mail and to include a covering letter saying when treatment was and whether there was a need for a quick turn around. They said having the prescription faxed would mean that they could get the ball rolling. They said I would be allocated a co-ordinator who would contact me to arrange delivery and payment and I could ask for what disposables I wanted (e.g. alcohol wipes) at that call.
They said that they deliver tues to fri mornings free.

I would ring them and check what was happening.


----------



## Jaina

Hi Hazel,
This is my first cycle with ARGC and at the moment I am using the ovulation kit to lookout for the surge ( monitoring). They have said that I do my progesterone 4-5 days after and then I can start the cycle. I will be on the long protocol.

Now, when exaclty will i need my meds and also when should i ask for the prescription.
If i ask for them when i do progesterone, will that be too late, if they ask me to start sniffing asap after that? 

You all have got prescriptions and done lots of med research but they haven't even told me what the drugs will be. What is the sniffing drug called which is the 1st drug i will need presumambly?

Thanks
Jx


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

I am a pharmacist by the way - so it does rather give me an advantage on how the systems work and what the drugs do - I know it can be confusing. Also having done it all once helps!
If you are sniffing to down regulate then this will be the first drug that you start.

Protocols vary - on long protocol you usually start to down regulate on a day 21 of your cycle.

At my clinic that is done with injections of buserelin - but you may be using a nasal spray nafarelin or buserelin.


You need to know if you are starting down regulation on this cycle day 21 or next cycle day 21. If it is this cycle then you do not have much time and I would get a prescription now.

It is worth finding our how long your pharmacy will take to get the product in that you need. I have 
got some of my drugs from Boots - a little more than some places, but convenient and efficient.

Sometimes the clinics supply the drugs to you directly and they are priced reasonably, but some are quoting 300% and it pays you to ask for a private prescription and take it elsewhere.

The nasal spray won't be that expensive though - the real cost comes from the stimulation injections - My Gonal F 900 unit pens are sometimes quoted at £350 each and I need 3 for a course - I am getting them £207 from central homecare.

You might be on other stimulation drugs - like menopur or others or a combination. You will need these from about day 7 of a cycle after starting down regulation on day 21 of the previous cycle - they will scan you after your bleed and tell you what to start. It can take a while to get them from a home care provider - so I would say get the prescription and quotations asap - and highlight the urgency of when it is needed on any letters.

The 3rd drug you will need is the hcg trigger - ovitrelle or pregnyl usually, taken 36 hours precisely before egg collection - it matures the eggs.

Stimulation and trigger drugs are best obtained in a package from a homecare company and delivered by refrigerated courier. This will be cheaper for you. 

Lastly you will need progesterone support - which is started on the day of egg collection - this is in the form of progesterone suppositories, vaginal gel or intramuscular injections - depending on what your levels are and your clinic.


----------



## summer girl

Hi Jania

The ARGC drugs unfortunately different to those mentioned above you should call them and ask them to send you your prescription for the down reg drugs this way you can ring around different pharmacist to get the best price, independants can often be the cheapest for these drugs, I know ARGC do both Suprafact injections and the nasal spray which I think is called something different (so I was on the injection!).  You'll then be given a prescription for the stimulation drugs when you go for your down reg scan on about Day 5 of your first AF after you've been downregging (this is presuming you're on the long protocol).  There is a thread on here somewhere about ARGC drugs, but I think in general Welbeck (within 30 seconds of the ARGC) are about £4 cheaper than ARGC for fostimon but I think the same price for merional (the 2 stimulation drugs you'll be prescribed) and I believe Ali at Shadwell is cheaper (but I'm sorry I don't know by how much).  The problem is that you won't know how much of each drug you'll need and you may switch from day to day from one to another or even a combination of both on each day.  The clinic advise having a stock of 600ml of each as this is the maximum they'll ask you to take.  I think that if you get them from the welbeck then they try and convince you to take half your prescription, but I wouldn't advise this, I recently met someone who only stimmed on 75ml a day for 9 days, and hence has so much left over, if you get them from anywhere else other than ARGC then just get 600 of each and top up each day, I would perhaps suggest that in the second week you get the drugs from the ARGC as you can take them back or even swap one drug for another if you need to, this is what I did.

I hope this helps.  Good luck with your treatment.  I'm sure we'll 'talk more' on the May/June thread!

Summer Girl xx


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

Suprafact and Suprecur are the brand names of buserelin. They come as nasal spray and injection.
Nafarelin nasal spray's brand name is Synarel.

Yes there are lots of different stimualtion protocols and drugs available. You need the prescription to know what you need. Every clinic is different. I was just giving an example of the one I was on and the difference in price from ringing round.

The dose of these drugs is normally expressed as milligrams or international units.
ml refers to millilitres and might confuse things. I expect you mean 600 units Summer Girl?


----------



## summer girl

Hi Hazel

Thanks for correcting me u, did wonder whether it was units or not  

Summer Girl xx


----------



## Jaina

Hazel / summergirl  - Thanks a lot for all your advice. 
Friday will be D- day and hope to move forward now.
Bored of monitoring!!


----------



## Jaina

For the newbies......

Bumped into someone today who gave me great advice on where to get 
SUPRECUR NASAL SPRAY -  ASDA  £87.63 for 2 bottles.
They can order it in and you can pick it up the next day!!

J x


----------



## bron11

can i ask does anyone know if Asda accepts perscriptions from Reprofit - this would be an emailed script?  thanks bron


----------



## pickledraisins

i got mine from Asda, they do them at cost price. There was an article in their mag a couple of months ago, so make sure the pharmacist refers to it. i saved £300


----------



## bron11

thanks bron


----------



## GillianS

I have just picked up my prescription from ASDA they were £1100 cheaper than Healthcare Home HH were charging £650 for Norditrophin which was double Asda however, when i went to collect that was the only part of the order they were having difficulty getting hold of.


----------



## amanlra

My prescription says :

Gonal F 275 IU for 10 days (Clinic told me to purchase 5 * 450 IU vials as each vial has around 600 IU)
1 Synarel spray

Checked prices today,  Healthcare at home came up much more expensive than ASDA.

Cheapest was Asda follwed by ALI Shadwell, Fazeley, Healthcare at home. Couldnt get hold of Central homecare as they had shut their shop for today.
But do central homecare accept non UK prescriptions or email prescriptions.

If they do then I can get 75 IU vial for 16.25£ (207£ for 900 IU pen , got this price from one of the comments) from them when they open on Tuesday.


----------



## scaruh

Hi Amanlra - I emailed central homecare with my enquiries and they got back to me very quickly - It's worth a try and I'm sure they'd work out the cheapest option for you - I found them very helpful I didn't use them in the end though. Good luck!


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

Pharmacists in the UK can only accept the original prescription written by a UK or EEA doctor - it has to be signed in ink by them.
An email would allow them to start getting it ready, but they should really get the original before supply.

If your prescription has the HCG trigger shot on it (pregnyl or ovitrelle are two types) then they have to have the original within 27 days of the prescription date as it is a controlled drug and these have to be issued within 28 days of the prescription being written legally.


----------



## fi7

Hi

just to say for anyone at the ARGC do ring around they used to be double of Ali's prices and the old central homecare / or healthcare at home.  I know that some prices have changed though since.  what i did was buy a base stock and then just for the last few days used the Wellbeck.  ask for more than one prescription, they are reluctant but will do it,  just tell them you lodged one in a pharmacy and now need to go somewhere else

has anyone bought fostimon from Ali recently and know the current price?

fi


----------



## boaz

Hi! Could you list the prices for the individual drugs please? Nearly fell over when I saw the price! Hopefully this may mean we can afford to pay for another go. Thanks very much.


----------



## DWR

Hi all, 

Very interesting thread this one, how have people contacted Asda, did you have to go into the individual store or is there a phone number or email address to contact them?

I am going to the CRGH clinic on Thurs and will be told what I need to order then.  So I am trying to get organised to see who I should contact and how to contact them.

Many Thx
DWR


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

The ASDA website gives an email - which I contacted and it turns out that the on line pharmacy service  is run by Pharmacy2U and they do not offer the same deal. You have to go into a store pharmacy to take advantage of the policy.

Central Home Care have a website. I emailed them and they got back to me straight away. Same with Healthcare at Home - it does depend on whether your clinic has a contract with homecare companies whether they can sell to you independently and they will probably ask you which clinic you are at.


----------



## DWR

Thanks Hopeful Hazel, I'll get in touch with Central Home Care and see what they say.
Thanks for the advice.
Good luck to you  
x


----------



## GillianS

DWR
Just to let you know i am with CRGH as well. I used Healthcare at Home for my first treatment last year and they were cheaper than CRGH now they are tied in with CRGH and so they are the same price as the clinic!  I just took my prescription into the ASDA pharmacy and they had the prescription filled within 3 days and £1100 cheaper. CRGH hadn't put the Gonal F on the prescription so I had to get this last minute from the clinic, however, Asda were only slightly cheaper but that was the only one.  I also had a good price from the pharmacy in Shadwell.  Good luck but do look into these two pharmacies, CRGH is so expensive.


----------



## sabah m

Hi Everyone

Does anyone know where to get cheapest buserelin?  My clinic charging £25 per 5ml (or whatever the unit is) and I need loads of it!


----------



## Little Me

Hi Sabah- call Bushra at Fazeley Pharmacy 01827 262488


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

Injection or nasal spray?

Boots is about £38 for 2 vials of injection as a bench mark when you are ringing around. You usually find there is about 7ml in a 5.5ml vial. 

Central Homecare is quoting £16.47 per vial.


----------



## ClaireP

Does anyone know exactly what Asda are cheaper for?

is it the stimm drugs ie gonal f or menopur or all the stuff you take around it i.e. clexane / clomid /steroids etc.? I'm on a tight budget but keep hearing Asda in store are doing it much cheaper - is this actually true? any experiences would be great to hear?

At the lister - it tells you to budget between #1200 and 3200 for drugs depending on the strength of gonal f you are on etc. such a wide difference!! 

I was on 300iu of gonal f last time - how much do you reckon it would be at Asda?

Thanks
Claire x


----------



## DWR

Hi Claire,

Well I just called my local Asda for a price on the Superfact Nasal Spray and this was a lot more expensive than my clinic (£42 at clinic vs £101 at Asda (there may be 20% off this price) but it is much more expensive.

From what I have read, every Asda charges different prices too so worth shopping around.  Sounds like Central Home Care are worth contacting.  I haven't phoned/emailed them yet because I am waiting to hear from my clinic what doses I need for my stimming drugs.

Hope this helps, good luck with everything
DWR x


----------



## ClaireP

Thanks for that! I will ring a few Asda's round me - it seems from reading back on this thread that Healthcare at Home are the cheapest or were during the earlier part of this year but they seem to have increased their prices? is this everyone's experience? - is this to do with contracts with certain clinics ?  Does anyone know if the Lister have a contract elswhere? as that is who I'll be under so I'm hoping that maybe Healthcare won't be tied to the Lister as independent prescrips seem to get a better price?
Thanks
Claire


----------



## ClaireP

Sorry its me again! I forgot to ask if I get a private prescrip for my drugs but can get my GP to fill a few of them - are you able to get Healthcare or Asda etc to fill the rest of the prescrip and just cross any out that are already filled? is this acceptable practice?


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

If you can get some of the items from your GP then it is best to either get the prescription on separate forms and only submit the private ones to the pharmacy or get a letter asking your GP to prescribe some items and only get the ones you need on private script.

A pharmacist can write on a prescription ''not dispensed'' next to items that are not required, but it is better if you just get what you need on the form.

Central Homecare seems to be cheaper than Healthcare at Home - but do check - your clinic may have contracts with one or the other.


----------



## icsibaby

Not sure if this is helpful for anyone. I bought 2 weeks of gestone (28 x 50mg) from madesil on marylebone high street. they are offering a discount on gestone, so ended up paying about £145 down from about £190.


Also I managed to get dexamethasone from my local Boots for just £4.95, the next best quote i had locally was £50.  I thought it might have been a mistake but i've managed to get them twice now at that fabulous price.


Hope this helps.


----------



## Jammybabe

Has anyone found a fair priced source for Fostimon yet or have _all _the outlets doubled their prices since March/April this year?? I am told ARGC is now the same price as the nearest chemists etc too and remains unchanged.

Appreciate reply as looking to start again later in Summer....

Bupa confirmed again this week they are no longer providing the homecare service to private IVF customers at all now. No idea why noone would tell me.

JX


----------



## ClaireP

Hi Icsibaby

What a bargain price for dexmethasone - that isn't even a nhs prescrip price - do you mean you just bought it off the shelf? how much did you get and what dosage?


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

I am a pharmacist by the way.
Dexamethasone is a prescription only medicine so you cannot just buy it without a private script.

It is a cheap medicine though. Not as cheap a steroid as prednisolone which is just pennies per pack, but still cheap.

Boots will have a % mark up from the price they buy it for and a dispensing fee. If it comes to below their minimum handling fee you just get charged that.
I believe that that price is their minimum - I paid that for a strip of microgynon.


----------



## DWR

Hopeful Hazel - is Dexmetasone just a mistype on the prescription (for Dexametasone) or is there a drug called this as well?  It is a cortisone steroid tablet that I was supposed to be presribed.  If it is a typo, will a pharmacy accept this? Many Thanks DWR xx


----------



## buis

hi all great page. sorry if this has been coverd before. does anyone know where you can still get 100mg gestone?? if not the cheepest for the 50mg?
thanks
buis


----------



## DWR

Hi Buis,

I have been told that there is a very short supply of 100mg gestone and that they may even have stopped making the 100mg dosage.  Most places won't quote a price on this because they cannot get hold of it.

I found Central Homecare gave the cheapest price for Gestone 50mg = £5.18 when under CRGH clinic.  Don't know if their prices differ for different clinics.

Hope this helps, good luck
DWR x


----------



## buis

thanks that is cheep, so far best i got was £6 from Boots. will give them a try.
thanks
buis
good luck at  your new clinic.


----------



## DeeDL

Hi guys, just a question - does anyone know why some clinics sell the meds to you cheaper depending on which clinic you are at? I thought there was one set price for lets say a Gonal f pen regardless of the clinic you are being treated at ?

eg. 

Gonal f at [email protected] cotst me £207 (my clinic do not have a contract with them) but if i was at another clinic (which also doesn't have a contract with them) it would be £166 per pen?!

Just wondering


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

DWR - Dexmetasone and Dexametasone are typos - the drug name is dexamethasone, but it is near enough that I would know what the doctor meant and would be able to endorse the prescription with the correct spelling and supply it without having to send it back. Yes it is a corticosteroid.

DeeDeeLou - did you check the strength of the pen before comparing price? They come in all sorts of sizes and Central Homecare is quoting £207 for a 900 unit pen.
The BNF list price is £291 (without VAT). There are various contract prices that the clinics can get with the drug companies depending on volume sold and market forces.

In the NHS we negotiate contract prices all the time for all the different drugs and if some companies can offer the same drugs and service for a cheaper price then they will get the business. There are no set prices at all - the clinics can charge what they like based on supply and demand and what people are prepared to pay!

I say shop around and do not agree to pay the first price you see (unless it is urgent) because unless we vote with our purses there will never be the need to cut the costs.


----------



## DWR

Thanks for that Hazel.

Just to let everyone know that I ordered the majority of my drugs from Central Homecare & saved £635 (comparing the price with my clinic's prices).  The service I got was very good and quick, the people I spoke to were very helpful and the drugs arrived today.  The drugs which needed to be kept cold where wrapped in ice-blocks, so it wasn't in a cold delivery van as I had expected but when I received them, they were still cold enough.  So would definitely recommend them.

Don't know if anyone is requiring Norditrophin (a growth hormone) but the supply of this seems to be very limited right now, the supplier Unichem does not appear to have any stock and cannot give a date when it will be available.  If anyone manages to find this, could you let me know.

  to everyone
DWR xx


----------



## HAPPYDAZE

Hi everyone, new to this thread   
I had my first IVF this year and took syneral and Menopur 300 iu for 15days (short protocol). I'm now about to start an attempt at Reprofit Cz and the medication they recommend is Purgon or Gonal 375 iu.they don't state how long to take for. The thing is that Gonal/puregon is so much more expensive than Menopur. Is it really that much better, and hence worth the extra money?  Do you tend to take it for a shorter time than Menopur?
By the way I got my drugs from Asda at cost price. Just pop into your nearest store and gently remind them of this policy (the policy was front page news in my local paper!)
thanks


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

Puregon or Gonal F are pure follicle stimulating hormone made in a lab through genetic engineering technology.

Menopur is extracted from the urine of menopausal women (it is highly purified) and contains follicle stimulating hormone and lutenising hormone.

Different clinics have different protocols and some may respond better to one or the other.

The urine derived products are cheaper, but you can shop around for all drugs and get a good deal.

As an example I required 10 doses of 225 units Gonal F in my first cycle. I had an FSH level of 3.3 prior to the treatment and was a good responder. Some might need lower or higher doses.

You might want to check out using the multidose vials too as sometimes these are cheaper than the pens but a bit more fiddly and you have to make them up exactly and know how much to draw up for each dose. The pen you just set it and jab.

I do know that someone ended up with puregon vials rather than the pens from ASDA as it was not specified which preparation exactly was required on the prescription - they were cheaper, but she ended up in a panic with no needles and having been taught the pen injection technique by the clinic. Just be sure to check exactly what it is that you want, ensure that it is specified on the prescription and that the supplier is including any disposables you might need like a sharps bin, syringes, needles etc

AND check you have the correct drugs, disposables and familiar preparations and you know what you are doing with them BEFORE it comes to the night when you start and it is after office hours!


----------



## Hehiles

Hi Girls

Sorry to crash your threadbut can anyone give me a rough idea of the cost of a box Menopur 75 iu x 10 vials please? Any advice as to where is cheapest would be great as I need to source it quickly and I'm in a bit of a panic.

Ta a mil HH


----------



## bron11

Happydaze - are you able to get your perscription from Asda with an emailed Reprofit script?  thanks bron


----------



## HAPPYDAZE

Hi I'm hoping they are going to post me the prescription.......

Re a box of menopur, I paid £150 for 10x 75iu from local Asda

best wishes
Sunnydaze


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

I think Ali in Shadwell is cheaper when I last bought it from him


----------



## DWR

Hiya,

Central Homecare worked out at £13.65 each so think that is a bit cheaper. You don't have to buy blocks of 10, you can buy whatever number you need.  Hope this helps.

Good luck

DWR xx


----------



## HAPPYDAZE

Hi Bron, just phoned Asda, as only just recieved  my prescription by email. Asda will not accept a non UK prescription!!!!!!!!   

Need a plan B quick, has anyone any ideas re a presciption from Reprofit? I'm seriously running out of time,  6 days till I start  injecting and counting........

thanks


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

They should accept a prescription from an EEA doctor (Czech Republic is EEA I believe), BUT, only the hand signed original is legal I am afraid.

No pharmacy should be accepting an email. An emergency supply at the request of a doctor (including an EEA doctor) could in theory be processed with an email to back it up - but they would need a signed original prescription within a few days.

The other problem for prescription from abroad is that the medicines may not be available in the UK.

The only other thing you could do is ask your GP if they would be willing to prescribe for you or countersign a prescription, or get shared care with a UK clinic.


----------



## HAPPYDAZE

Hi thanks Hopeful Hazel, re the EEA info. I will phone Asda again tomorrow and mention this to them. Hopefully the signed copy is winging it's way to me. I really hope the Gonal F is worth the much higher cost compared to Menopur. I will also see if my GP can help   
best wishes
Happydaze


----------



## H&amp;P

Both Rigcharm (London) [[email protected]] and Fazeley [email protected] (Tamworth) accept emailed prescriptions as long as the master copy is then posted them.


----------



## HAPPYDAZE

Thanks ladies. I spoke to Asda again today and they will not accept non UK prescriptions   .  Which was a shame as they were cheapest I found. Ali at Shadwell is next cheapest at £295 for 900iu Gonal F. I guess I'll just have to pay the extra. If anyone knows of somewhere cheaper let me know   

My GP would not countersign or rewrite the reprofit prescription ahe said it was  drugs he'd never prescribe (ie IVF).....

Just waiting for prescription to wing it's way over from Cz

best wishes
Happydaze


----------



## bron11

Happydaze - the two contacts you were given by Driver 225 will accepted Reprofit email scripts.  Get a quote from both and see if they will beat each other or give free needles.  It sucks that some GP are prepared to provide a uk script while others aren't.  Hope you get sorted, bron


----------



## Pinktink

Hello everyone,

this thread has really helped us recently so I wanted to say thanks. 

we've found central the cheapest by far for Gonal F 

I also just wanted to say to anyone who is trying to hunt down 100mg gestone that we have just got ours through Pharmplex direct who were really helpful and quick and got plenty for us  Shame they aren't cheap for the other stuff as they were really good 

L x


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

Central Homecare is £207 for 900 units Gonal F (when I was quoted).
They need the original signed prescription before they will dispatch.


----------



## H&amp;P

bron11 said:


> Happydaze - the two contacts you were given by Driver 225 will accepted Reprofit email scripts. Get a quote from both and see if they will beat each other or give free needles.


 Fazeley price matched a quote I got off the internet (the internet company would not accept emailed prescriptions)


----------



## bron11

glad you got sorted driver225


----------



## HAPPYDAZE

Hi Ladies,  thank you all for the advice   
HopefulHazel, £207 for 900iu Gonal F is amazing, but I ordered it today from Ali in Shadwell, so looks like I've overpaid byapprox  £450          !!!!!!!!!!
I'll check it out tomorrow. Felt ok with Alis price as Asda quoted £282, and they are supposed to be cost
best wishes
Happydaze


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

Yes, I was so pleased too about that price. I just saved myself £450 compared to my clinic price! They are nicely tucked up in my fridge.
Got all the needles and other bits and bobs from them and cold box courier delivery to my house.
Now I am paranoid about my fridge going wrong in this hot weather and keep checking the temperature!
Of course then I fiddle with the controls and then worry that it will freeze them - eeek!


----------



## bron11

Hi all - for those ladies who live outside mainland uk, what way did you get your drugs deliveried, - price i have been given is 25 delivery which seems deal - any advice please, thanks bron


----------



## bron11

sorry meant to say i live in N Ireland


----------



## Kittycat104

Has anyone managed to find menopur for less than £11.60 a vial?  That's the central home care price -wondered if anyone had sourced it cheaper elsewhere?

Louise x


----------



## Fraggles

Do central homecare accept email scripts?


----------



## bron11

Fraggles, how the two weeks going or should i not ask?  Fingers toes etc crossed.

No they don't accept email prescriptions.


----------



## Fraggles

Bron

1st week is fine but now    was egged on to do a peestick test it is a bfn. I had oe ivf, 5 day pt, et was a week ago saturday so this is 8dpt. So unsure if it is a BFN or there's hope but not getting my hopes up. Thanks for asking. I'm hating it. Lose my job in Jan so won't be able to go until at least then.

F x


----------



## bron11

don't give up hope, testing too early.  If only we all could win lottery for IVF treatment.  xx


----------



## HAPPYDAZE

Hi Ladies really sorry to crash in, just really need some advice asap









Has anyone used a prescription from Reprofit (Dr Marek) at CENTRAL HOMECARE? I've posted mine off by they can't process it as they can't verify cedentials of Dr Marek. ie online Cz equivalent GMC register

Has used Central Homecare successfully?

Reason I want to use is Gonal F 900iu pen is £207

thanks
happydaze


----------



## bron11

No they would not accept it when I tried as many other companies won't as it is not a uk script.

only the two mentioned previously would accept this script

sorry not much help bron


----------



## alison123

just to let you all know that my GP was happy to rewrite my prescription from cyprus into a UK private script. Alsp I rang every company mentioned on here and the cheapest for Gonal F vial and Pen was Pharmasure. 122 for 350 vial. Next cheapest was 133 being Ali Chemist.


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

Legally all pharmacies in the UK can accept prescriptions from the european economic area and Switzerland, but they do have to ensure that the doctor is qualified.
In the UK that is easy - the GMC website. Other countries might be tricky to do this.

Just check the number of units of Gonal F when comparing prices.
Also vials are cheaper than pens but much harder to use for the average person, but perhaps less wasteful?


----------



## FallenAngel

Just wanted to add my thanks to this thread.  Spoke to Central Homecare today and saved £400 on my prescription!  (Hazel - the Gonal F quote was still the same as yours at £207).  Original prescription should arrive with them by 9am Monday so hoping for a quick dispatch!


----------



## TSP

Hi Girls
Just wondering what is the difference (if any) between Menopur and Merinol?


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

Why do you want to know?

Menopur and Merional both contain FSH and LH in a 1:1 ratio.
They are made by different companies.
Menopur is licensed to be given by intramuscular and subcutaneous injection and Merional is only licensed to be injected intramuscularly according to the British National Formulary.

There may be differences in the volume or solvent perhaps - I don't know whether there is a real difference in the formulation that would make one unsuitable for subcutaneous injection - but I know I would rather have subcut injection than intramuscular!

It is worth checking out what the differences in formulation are. I can't find the summary of product characteristics for Merional on line, otherwise I would look at it for you. You could ring the manufacturer of Merional - Pharmasure on 01923 233 466 or email at [email protected] to find out why it is not in the book that it can be given by subcut injection or if there are other differences to menopur.


----------



## Zeka

Anyone know if Asda are selling Merional? 
(Hazel, interesting re merional being IM as the argc use it SC - I wonder why)
Zeka x


----------



## TSP

Thanks Hazel - that's interesting. I always used Menopur as that's what they have in Ireland, even when the ARGC prescribed Merinol I ended up using Menopur - ARGC just changed the prescription & I got the meds in Ireland


----------



## Fraggles

Hi

Has anyone got meds from Central Homecare who went to Reprofit pl?

F x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Sorry Fraggles, can't help with this one
I use Alis in Shadwell if I've got a Reprofit script, and otherwise get my scripts from Dr Gorgy (immune consultant) and just go to whichever chemist is nearest (as much as saving money is good, usually I've got very short time window to pick up the meds and can't be faffing around with tubes/trains etc too much...so I tend to use Boots at Bond St, or the chemist near Dr G's office)

Hope you find someone to help - may be an idea to post on the Reprofit/Czech threads as well?
Suitcase
x


----------



## CLS

TSP - regarding your query about the difference between Merional & Menopur, I asked Dr. Gorgy this question the other day and he said Merional is 'purer' and that's why he recommends it (as opposed to Menopur).


Quick question to anyone - what is the cost of Cyclogest 400mg pessaries? I am assuming they're not that exensive but need to buy some over the next few days in prep for EC / ET next week.

Thanks!

Celia


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

They are £42 for 45 pessaries in Boots.


----------



## CLS

Thanks Hazel, much appreciated!

Celia


----------



## fi7

hi all

just incase of interest i just rang central homecare  01420 543400

according to my consultant gonal F and fostimon are exactly the same. so gonal is def the best bet at the moment

Gonal pens 300 - £69.00  450 - £103.00  900 - £ 207.00
fostimon  75  £32.00  150 - £64.17

still only 100mg of gestone available £5.18 - I think Asda may be a little cheaper

Cetrotide  250mg  £27.60

Good luck, let me know if you have found cheaper

Fi


----------



## Flash

Hi Girls

Researching the Gestone and Clexane route and found my local Morrisons were cheap. Gestone was working out £4.85 ordering 14 at a time and Clexane was £3.39 again ordering 14 at a time.  The lady was very helpful and told me that they charge cost price plus a standard dispensing fee.  So the more you order the cheaper they are.  Has anyone tried Asda?


----------



## helenlouisey

Hi Ladies

Hope you don't mind me asking this as it is probably a stupid question and I am worrying unnecessarily, but did anyone have their IVF clinic being funny with them when they said they were going to buy their own drugs?  I'm a bit embarrassed to ask (or rather tell them) I will buy my own drugs so will only need a prescription for them.  I assume the clinics make quite a bit of money from supplying you the drugs?

Also another silly question, do you buy a bit extra drugs in case you need to up your dose, or do you just get a new prescription and do a new order if you need any extra at stim stage?

Sorry if the questions have been asked before

Thanks for your help

Helen


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

I am at the London Womens Clinic and they have no problem at all in giving me a private script. After all they are making lots of money from the procedures, and they don't want to lose that over a silly argument over drugs. However, the mark up for some of the drugs is 300% and sometimes more e.g. they charge £120 for 3 boxes of cyclogest 400mg, which is £42 in Boots, and Boots have a mark up! I think they could also get into an ethical problem if they forced you to buy drugs from them.

In terms of the amount to get, it rather depends on whether you have a standard dose and whether they will need to increase or decrease it. You do not want waste or to run out ideally. I was on 225 units of gonal f and that did not need to be altered. I had 2 doses left over in the end, which you could say was over £100 worth of waste, but I would rather that than run out. If I had got some in a smaller pack size e.g. 2 x 900 unit pens used first and 2 x 450 unit pens used later, maybe I could have saved an unopened pen for my next cycle? Having said this, I have got 3 x 900 unit pens again for this time.

Some places do a drug package at one price and then supplemental meds are bought separately at higher cost. The speed at which you need some meds, especially towards the end of stimming, might mean that there is not time for a pharmacy to order the medication in for when you need it, especially if it is the same day. Most pharmacies would not stock these items routinely, so you might have to buy from the clinic. If you can, it is worth finding out if there are any pharmacies that do keep the items in stock near you, if you should need them in a hurry, before the event. And also find out the price so you can compare to the clinic.

In terms of progesterone suppositories, you might be able to get an NHS prescription once pregnant from the GP. If you get your exemption certificate on form FW8 then it is completely free! If not, then the clinic will send out prescriptions as needed at my clinic.


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Helen Had I bought my Gonal F from the Bridge at their prices it would have cost me £4500 but infact it cost me £1200 from an external pharmacy.  On my last cycle CRM charge £200 for a Prostrap injection, and I got it from a pharmacy (Rigcharm in Shadwell) for £78.  
As Hazel says don't worry about asking for a private script and if you want to be really picky you can ask them to put each item on a script, as some places will be cheaper for certain drugs but if you have given  the prescription to another they will dispense them all!!


----------



## bettyboop5

Hello Ladies

Thought this might be of some help to someone.  Im already looking at plan B just incase this cycle dont work. I have made a quotation for my meds from our pharmacy at Chelsea at westminster hospital.  
Gonal F £159.75 for 900 pen. 
Ovitrell £11.85.  
Buserilin £16.29 per bottle  
Menepour £12.10 per 75 vial.
Gestone £5.81 per 50mls

Can anyone get it any cheaper?


----------



## sabah m

Hi

I'm away from home so don't have prices I paid on me but I found central homecare the best with prices for gonal F.  You can get prices over the phone, then post them your private prescription.


----------



## Kaznem

Hi all

I am due to start my cycle very shortly and have been asking my clinic about buying the drugs from other providers (for cheaper)

They have told me that I will need to pay for the consultant to write me out a private prescription, which the charge for this may be over £100 !

Is it normal to actually pay for the prescription being written for you ?

I thought I would just be able to get the private prescription written for nothing and then go and buy the drugs required from the chepesat source.

Has anyone got any comments / experience of this ?

Feedback would be very much appreciated xxx


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

My clinic do not have a charge policy for writing scripts, but I am afraid any doctor can charge you for the professional service if they want to, and I expect some clinics would.
It is a bit like having a private medical examination for emigration or a job by the GP - if it is outside normal required NHS services they will charge you. 
Vets often supply medication directly, but if you ask for a private prescription - you are well within your rights to do so there too - they can charge you for the professional time to write it.
When have you ever heard of a solicitor writing anything for free?

Having said this, if you are saving hundreds, £100 for the script is worth it.

As for the Chelsea and Westminster Hospital - I work in hospital pharmacy elsewhere and we do not do private scripts unless they originate within the hospital from one of our doctors. Anyone thinking of taking up this option must check that the hospital policy allows them to take in a script from elsewhere if you are at another clinic, otherwise you might be disappointed.


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Unfortunately just another way some of the clinics make their money    It does seem a little unfair if you are already having treatment there, for them to charge extra for the 5 minutes or so it takes to write a script, but there you go, it's a business at the end of the day....

But as Hazel says, if paying £100 ish for a script saves you hundreds of pounds on drugs (which it can easily do depending on what you will need), then it's worth it
I would get a list of what you need, get some quotes and then work out whether it's better to stick with your clinic, or request a private script

Best of luck
Suitcase
x


----------



## bron11

can i check with any girls buying drugs from Yasser , did you use your credit card, and where you charged £25 for using this card.  Not only is he wanting £25 delivery to NI but also stating i need to pay £25 credit card charge, bit of a rip of if you ask me?

bron


----------



## bettyboop5

Hopeful Hazel You are right regarding chelsea, their pharmacy havej ust informed me they wont take scripts from outside.  equally i cant take my prescript from Chelsea away too?  How can i compare prices if they wont allow me to get meds elsewhere?  I so hope this cycle has worked and not worry abt meds again


----------



## H&amp;P

Bron - can you double check you got the right info, I understand the postage and a credit card charge but £25 sounds excessive (unless your drugs bill is about £2500 then it would be about right as I think they charge a percentage), can you pay on debit card instead and get rid of this fee?

Have you tried Fazeley, they will usually price match if you send them the other quote you have?


----------



## bron11

thanks Driver225 - Yes charge is right for £1600 drugs - Frazeley were coming out dearer again.  Can pay by direct debit but need my wages to come in first - thanks


----------



## Han72

Betty - I'd be tempted to make a fuss about that policy during your follow-up. Bit of a cheek afaic, forcing you to take your drugs from them. I'd also be tempted to pay the 100 (while making it clear that I'm unhappy about this kind of profiteering   ) and buy elsewhere even if it worked out more expensive, just to spite them!  But then,I'm a contrary bugger   And no wonder I'm broke


----------



## Kaznem

Hi there

Thanks to Hopeful Hazel & Suitcase of dreams for your replies.

I have spoken to the clinic again today (JCUH) and they have told me that they will charge £50 for each item on prescription, so this is going to cost me well over £350 just to get the prescription written out.

They have also asked - what I would do if I needed more menopur etc than the original prescription ?

I really don't know what to do now   

xxx


----------



## sabah m

Oh my gosh kaznem, that is so bad!!  I wonder if your gp can write you one instead....surely they have to notify your gp what meds they're giving you?  My clinic advised me to shop around as they were so expensive, what a bloody cheek charging you for the prescription!!  As for extra meds, my clinic have just said they will supply any additional stuff I need if I choose to buy it fromt them, else they will give me further prescriptions


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Oh kaznem I'm sorry to hear that - these clinics really have got a nerve haven't they? As if fertility treatment isn't expensive enough without them trapping you into buying drugs at a high mark up when you could get them cheaper elsewhere and surely if you needed more menopur than the original script, they could easily just write another one? I can't see why that is difficult or complicated at all (I am assuming you are paying for your own tx - or are you getting it NHS funded?)

It seems outrageous that they can charge £50 per item for something which will take a consultant less than 5 minutes to write out - I always thought consultants were overpaid but £350 for 5 mins is crazy by anyone's standards. They clearly do this to ensure that no-one takes this option and everyone purchases the drugs from them and it does seem as if your hands are tied in this instance

If you felt you had the energy and time (and it wouldn't take your focus and emotional energy away from tx) you could try to take it further by writing a letter of complaint to the clinic's director. But I don't know how much this would actually change things and sometimes it's better to just focus on your tx and not let things distract you when you need to be calm and relaxed

And in the meantime it seems you have little choice but to get the drugs from them
It makes me mad though that clinics can profit from people's infertility   

Suitcase
x


----------



## Kaznem

Hi suitcase of dreams and sabah   

Thanks for your responses.  I am paying privately for this tx.

I text my consultant tonight with my questions regarding the cost of the prescription and the drugs.  He phoned me back and has told me that it is £50 per item, therefore he reckons that it will not be much different to if I bought the drugs elsewhere.  He said he will try to keep the costs as low as possible for me.  (I hope so as it looks as though I am not going to be able to do much else but get it from the clinic)   

I haven't really got the time to do any further research into this as I need to start D/R drugs in just over 1 week and don't want it to start stressing me out - that's the last thing I need ! 

Good luck to you both    Kaz xx


----------



## Han72

Kaznem - your clinic is so far out of order it beggars belief! If you run out of meds then they are supposed to give you a scrip for more, simple as that!  Can't believe how awkward and stingy they're being!   Do they take checks? Give them a post-dated one, they can wait for their flipping money!  Another option springs to mind if they'll take a check but, as a mod I think possibly I should shurrup 


xxx


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

Hey - I have just seen on the London Womens clinic price list that ''outside patient requiring a prescription - per prescription'' is £65. 
Not sure if that is per item or per entire script. Might be worth checking out. They might need copies of notes to write a script, so this could cost more too.

Your own clinic is a bit off in not letting you go anywhere for your drugs.


----------



## fi7

Hi
just incase of interest to anyone, ASDA in farnborough tell me they can now get hold of the 100mg Gestone and it is the same price as the 50mg.  not tested this yet but she sounded quite sure.  £4.50 per 100mg and comes in boxes of 10 but you can buy a part box

fi


----------



## lisa46

Selected ASDA's supplies fertility drugs with no mark up.  They are significantly less expensive.

Lisa
xxxxx


----------



## Zeka

Re asda just make sure you have a very detailed px for syringes and needles as they need to order them.


----------



## Frenchy74

Hello 

I am going to have IVF (own eggs, donor sperm) at Reprofit in Brno, Czech Republic in October. Reprofit e-mail a scanned prescription.

I am going to have short antagonist protocol and I have been told I will need the following drugs:

2250 IU of Gonal F - 10 days at 225 IU per day
3 vials of Orgalutran 0,25 (or Cetrotide 0,25)
1 vial of Ovitrelle

I have contacted Rigcharm Pharmacy, Shadwell using email address [email protected] and not had a response but now realised the address is [email protected] so will try them again in a bit

I have also contacted Fazeley's Pharmacy in Tamworth, using email address [email protected]. I received an e-mail back from Bushra Sheikh ([email protected]) and they have quoted:
*Product Unit Quantity Total*
Gonal F 75iu (1) Vial £ 25.44 2 £ 50.88
Gonal F 1050iu (1) Vial £ 320.16 2 £ 640.32
Orgalutran(1) £ 24.32 2 £ 48.64
Ovitrelle(1) £ 35.31 1 £ 35.31
Postage & Packing (standard) £ 9.95 1 £ 9.95

Total _£ 785.10_

*Total With Credit Card Charge *_£ 798.84_

There's also an additional 0.08 p for each needle and 0.16 p for each syringe - i was surprised as I thought that Gonal F came in a pen

Anyway, what I wanted to know is; are there any other pharmacies/drug companies which would take a scanned prescription received by e-mail from clinic in Czech Republic?

If so, could you confirm which ones?

Thanks very much

Gini x

**This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites**


----------



## rains

hi everyone,

i think recently the prices of merional and fostimon drugs have increased. Now ARGC seems to be reasonable selling drugs. Any comments on that??


----------



## bron11

French74 - there are the two pharamacy's that would only accept my scanned reprofit perscription.  See if one clinic will beat the other, and you can save money by not paying by credit card if that is possible.  bron


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

Gonal F comes in multidose vial or pens. The pens are easier to use, but a little more expensive. You have to draw up accurately from a vial.

I am a pharmacist and have just double checked the rules in the latest Medicines, Ethics and Practice book, number 34, July 2010.

Pharmacists under new laws can accept prescriptions from EEA doctors which includes the Czech Republic - but they have to be able to confirm that it is a genuine registered doctor who wrote the prescription. This means the doctor's registration details should be checked and the signature on the prescription should be the original one in ink or an advanced electronic signature (that is linked and accessed only by the doctor) - unless the pharmacist is confident of these things then they cannot accept the prescription. 

A pharmacist in the UK cannot accept a prescription for Ovitrelle written by an EEA doctor as it is a schedule 4 controlled drug under the misuse of drugs act. No controlled drugs prescriptions can be accepted from non UK doctors. It would be illegal.

You will need to find a UK doctor who is willing to prescribe this drug for you.


----------



## Frenchy74

Hey Bron and Hopeful Hazel

Thanks a lot for your help and advice.

The pens are so much more expensive so will go for the vial of gonal f but i'm a bit scared about doing things wrong with the needle and the syringe!!

DO you think a pharmacist would help me and show me what to do?

I will not buy the ovitrelle in the uk as i will be at reprofit at least a couple of days before triggering so am gonna contact stepan and ensure i can buy it from reprofit

*Hazel* - thanks a lot for the detailed info! I am going to see my GP on Wednesday and i guess i could ask if they would consider writing the prescription. i guess if they did, i would have more pharmacies to shop around and might make some savings

Thanks very much

Gini x


----------



## bron11

Gini - good luck with your GP writing perscription for you, mine would not entertain the idea, nor would the fertitlity consultant as they said they could not stand over the treatment.  Hope your's is more understanding.
Can a practice nurse not help show you how to draw and use drugs?  

Hope all goes well bron


----------



## Frenchy74

Hey Bron

I don't hold much hope re the GP to be honest. i'm new at surgery and don;t know them. Will actually be the first time i see that particular one so i really don't think that this will work but hey, if you dont try you don;t get!!   

thanks for the suggestion of asking the nurse - will have to do that! my sister is a nurse but she is over in france and i wont see her at the time of using the drugs - shame really!! 

by the way, nothing to do with drugs (will also ask on other threads) but can you recommend a good travel guide? i am trying to find a good one which has a good section on accomodation on amazon but can't seem to find anything. 

Thanks

Gini x


----------



## bron11

Gini - if you are looking for information just on brno and prague, in relation to being in and around reprofit, check out FF threads on this - there is a lot of info from loads of ladies who have been.  I don't have a good travel guide but am staying in accommodation Brno studio when i go in Sept, loads of other info on these sites re acc - hope this helps - when did you say you were doing treatment?  bron


----------



## Frenchy74

Hey Bron

Thanks a lot for that - i am having tx in October though because taking BCP and not sure how many days it will take for AF to take, most people incl Stepan say 4 days, but it might take more - i am likely to be there for 8 to 10 days between 06/10 and 19/10. as i trying to do this with the minimal cost, i am looking for the cheapest hotel which is still comfortable and practical to get to reprofit but i don;t mind if really basic. 

i have read the whole thread on accomodation which has been really useful for names of hotels and sites where i can look for hotels but i am still struggling really understanding where reprofit is compared to brno centre and various hotels - i thought a guide could help but i guess the internet is as good

thanks very much for your help and advice

Gini x


----------



## mag108

hi all
Back in the land of drug hunting! Cant beat Central Homecare:
Menopur 300, 75iu (1) Vial 
Central Homecare - £ 11.60 
Healthcare at home -£ 13.80 
 ASDA- £15


ANYONE come back with a better price that £11.60 for Menopur? Ordering asap?


----------



## bron11

Gini and mag108 hope you get sorted


----------



## Djaf

Hello to everyone,

A quick message to let every one knows about a super pharmacy :

Pharmacentre Pharmacy & Clinic
149 Edgeware Road
London W2 2HU
Tel: 020 7723 2336

When I had my prescription on a Friday, I could not order anything before a last checking on the Saturday morning.
When the clinic told me I could start the injection, I had to find a pharmacy with enough doses for Sunday and Saturday. 
I found one. The prices were high but I thought I could always order the rest of the medicine in another pharmacy. But I learned then that the pharmacist does not give you back your prescription (I am not British). We went back home and phone few pharmacies in Central London.  The Pharmacenter was the only one with stock and their prices were reasonable :

Medecine	Qty	Total price	unit price
Menopur	54 £1,120.00 £  20.74 
Vibramycin	8 £    10.00 £    1.25 
Pregnyl 5000	2 £    15.00 £    7.50 
Cyclogest 400 mg 45 £    50.00 £    1.11 
Voltarol 50 mg	2 £      8.00 £    4.00 
Progynova 2mg	56 £    11.00 £    0.20 
clexane 20mg	21 £  100.00 £    4.76 

They had been just fantastic with me. 
They had always 6 doses of Menopur in stock and sold me the medicines after each scan as I was worried my tx could be cancelled at any moment. (I have 11 boxes of Ovitrelle at home from my last treatment).

I wish all good luck for your tx,

Love

Djaf


----------



## BaffledBetty

Mag108 - how did you go about ordering your Menopur? Central Homecare appear to be based just down the road from me. My clinic is charging £18 per 75iu and I need 44 (by 5 October). I have a prescription from the clinic as they suggested I try my GP for the Menopur - but she turned me down today (in the nicest possible way). If it's £11.60 this would save me more than £200....thanks


----------



## mag108

baffled: just call them and request your prices, then send the px to them. They are fantastic to deal with. Orders received by 3pm can be at your home by next day! good luck


----------



## MaisieCat

Crikey!  I paid £25 for the extra shot of Menopur I needed to complete my course.  We're on our first 'go' at IUI and I'm wondering if we should have looked into this a bit more before stumping up for drugs direct from the clinic.


----------



## mag108

Its worth shopping around, thats a crazy difference.
best


----------



## bethholm

Hi,
Could anyone please advise us where we can get puregon at the lowest cost? I have to take 11 days at 300iu per day. We have a Norweigan prescription, but our dr will change it to a UK one if necessary.It will be our 4th cycle, so funds are really really tight!

Many thanks,
Beth x


----------



## Kittycat104

Mag - I used Central Homecare for Menopur on my last cycle.  Couldn't find it cheaper than £11.60 anywhere else.  Asda was cheapest for everything else.

I am using Fostimon for my next cycle - anyone found any reasonable prices for this?

Louise


----------



## Pudner

Hi ladies,
 
I hope you can help… I have been calling and emailing pharmacies all weekend and even resorted to calling the Lister pharmacy and the cheapest quote I am getting is still over £1,000
 
My prescription is:
 
Nafarelin (60) - 2 bottles
Puregon 250 ius - 12 days worth
Ovitrelle (250.00 IU per ampoule) - I ampoule
Cyclogest (400.00 mg per pessary) - 30 pessaries
Microgynon 30 (30.00 MCG per tablet) - 2 blister packs
Do you have any tips on where I could try? The Puregon seems to vary in price from £90 to over £100 and that's what is really adding cost. Also, (probably a silly question) but can I split the prescription and order some online and some over the counter at a pharmacy if needed?
 
Thanks for any advise you have. I'm new to this (first cycle is due to start in October) and finding it a very steep learning curve.


----------



## BaffledBetty

Just to let you know I was quoted £13.65 for the Menopur from Central Homecare because of my hospital (apparently they have different prices for different hospitals). It's still cheaper than my hospital pharmacy though.


----------



## Blossom2324

Hi ladies, does anyone have the phone number for central homecare??

Does anyone know anywhere cheaper.

thanks

Blossom xxx


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

I contacted them by email from their web page.

This is Central Homecare's no *01420-543400*


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

I got a similar prescription from central homecare except I did not have puregon, mine was gonal F and nafarelin for buserelin injection and it was £720.
Try there - I have given the number above.

Also, no you cannot split the script - unless you have 2 scripts - the pharmacist has to keep the original bit of paper legally.


----------



## bethholm

Anybody know where to get puregon the cheapest other than Fazeley? 

Our last 2 cycles were on menopur so I know it is going to cost more this time as our first cycle was puregon! It seems that lots of links of FF are to do with menopur and not puregon.

Thanks,
Beth x

Thanks!


----------



## agate

superdrug and asda both have both committed to selling all fertility drugs for cost price - logically no-one else should be cheaper than cost. superdrug do ALL private Px drugs for cost - asda do fertility drugs for cost only.

you can always check the manufacturer's cost prices from www.bnf.org - you need to register but its free.

**This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites**


----------



## mag108

betholm: someone posted recently that different clinics get different rates with different pharmacies. I got a £11.06 for menopur vial at Central homecare. someone else (at diff clinic) got charged £13.


Asda couldnt match at £15. They may be cost but clearly some pharmacies are still cheaper. So worth getting 3 quotes.


----------



## bethholm

Thanks to all with advice. Will phone around!
Beth x


----------



## weeblewobble

Hi All

I have  been ringing around this week as my usual supplier Central Homecare cane in at £16.50 per 75iu vial of menopur. I am with Nurture Notts and made a point of asking why were people getting such different quotes, she replied that it depends on the contract they have with the clinic this seems so unfair to me.

The cheapest i have so far for menopur is £15.00 per 75iu vial from Fazeley in Tamworth
and i need 60 of the bloomin things, making £900 without the other drugs i need.
Any more usefull Pharmacy Tel Numbers would be of great help if anyone has any suggestions.

Many Thanks.


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

Have you tried the other homecare providers - if they have not got a contract with the clinic it might be cheaper - you could try Healthcare at Home. They were more expensive for me as my clinic has a contract with them, so I went to Central Homecare and got £450 off my bill.


----------



## weeblewobble

Hi Hopeful Hazel

Ended up going to Fazely pharm in Tamworth, just ran out of time to shop around any more!!!
Couldn't fault Fazeley as they were very helpfull ( Suppose anyone would bend over backwards when your spending near on £1000,   ) we were able to save on delivery by collecting as we are only up the M42.

Healthcare at home have always been more expensive for me but obviously have helped you in the past.

I had breathed a sigh of relief when the presc came through with Menopur but it was the quantity i need which bumed up the price.


----------



## Ceri.

yetty said:


> Is there any pharmacy to obtain the prescription below much cheaper. My clinic is charging £1,200 and ASDA £1,058.
> Gonal F (900iu x 3 vial)
> Orgalutron (0.25mg x 7 vial)
> Ovitrelle (6500iu x 1 vial)
> Cyclogest Pessaries 45
> Thanks.


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

Hi,
I have answered Yetti by pm and gave her the link to this thread. She called Central Homecare and got a quote for about £850.

Hazel


----------



## helenlouisey

Hi Ladies - just wanted to get your opions really. I was given private prescription by my consultant 2 months ago, but cycle has been delayed due to cancelled cycle and then waiting for cysts to shrink.  I rang round and got quotes a few months ago and decided to go with Healthcare at Home, so sent them my prescription and explained I didn't know start date of cycle, they said no problem, that I was on the system and just to call back when I knew a date.

I was given the all clear to start next week from consultant yesterday and then saw the IVF planning nurse, she said my old prescription would have been cancelled and wasn't relevant any more (which isn't true as I'm on exactly same drugs as first prescribed) and that I was to get the drugs from her. I've checked with Maz on the Ask a Pharmacist board and she said normally prescriptions are valid for 6 months but they can be cancelled.  I've checked with Healthcare at Home and the prescription hasn't been cancelled so the nurse was lying. Don't really know what to do now. If I say anything to the IVF nurse she will know I didn't believe and checked, and she may then go ahead and cancel the prescription. Should I just go ahead and order the drugs and play a bit dum?  Say something like "oh I checked and luckily the prescription hadn't yet been cancelled so I ordered the drugs!" Really upset by the whole episode and not sure what to do.

What do you ladies think? What would you do? 

Thanks

Helen


----------



## Han72

helenlouisey said:


> Say something like "oh I checked and luckily the prescription hadn't yet been cancelled so I ordered the drugs!" Really upset by the whole episode and not sure what to do.


Hiya

if the drugs are the same and your old prescription is still valid I really don't see why you shouldn't do exactly that. You might want to doublecheck that [email protected] is still the cheapest tho as the prices seem to move a fair bit...

Don't get too upset about the nurse, there's every chance she didn't even bother to check and just trotted out some standard line rather than deliberately trying to mislead you... in any case if you can get the drugs cheaper, who cares that she er... got it wrong shall we say   
xxx


----------



## helenlouisey

Yeah you're right Nixf01, I'm probably just being a bit sensitive, just felt a bit annoyed as the drugs at my clinic are more expensive and just felt like she was using an excuse for why I couldn't use my old prescription, and didn't offer to get me a new one, and my only option was to get them from her at an inflated price!!

Problem is that [email protected] now have my prescription and really don't want to ask for a new one from my clinic as caused enough problems last time. Also last time when i had my cycle cancelled I was about to order through central healthcare and at the last moment they had problems getting the Puregon cartridges. I know [email protected] have these in stock and they are still a lot cheaper than my clinic (just over £600 as opposed to over £1000 if I get through my clinic)  

Ohhhh all extra stress we all don't need, so unfair that clinics try to make even more money out of us through the drugs, really gets up my nose !!!!

Sorry for the rant.  Good luck with your DE IVF this month.


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

I am one of the pharmacists.
If you have Ovitrelle or another HCG on the prescription, then I am afraid that it is illegal to dispense it after 28 days as it is a controlled drug and has to be issued to the patient in that time.

The law recently changed with regard to controlled drugs prescriptions after the Shipman case (the doctor who murdered his patients with morphine) and controlled drug prescriptions are now limited validity to 28 days.

Because HCG is a hormone that could be abused by certain people like body builders, it is a controlled drug.

I would check out whether they can dispense the prescription for you. If not you could ask them not to dispense that one item only and just get that one from your clinic. It is usually about £30.

It does seem to be a bit of a racket. If you had bought all the drugs 2 months ago and kept them in your fridge, then what would they do then? I arranged and obtained my prescription mid June and have been storing it in my fridge - I finally had EC today.


----------



## helenlouisey

Thanks Hazel, I will check with [email protected] and as you say I can always ask them to take the HCG off and just dispense the rest. Fingers crossed I can order rest of the drugs tomorrow for delivery next week


----------



## lisa46

Hi All, contacted Healthcare at Home and Pharmasure and my drugs are still coming in less expensive at Asda.  I am informed that they are sold at cost price.  I would definitely suggest you cost up your prescription at Asda in addition to the other providers.

Happy shopping!


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

Central homecare was substantially cheaper for Gonal F than any others. It was £207 for a 900 unit pen inc VAT.
They must have a really good contract price with the company because in the British National Formulary it is £291 +VAT.


----------



## flower power

Hi ladies!!

I'm about to start round 5 at the Lister and have a script from them but have been looking around to save £££'s!!

I have 2 copies from my con so does this mean I can get 'some from here and some from there' or does the complete script need to be dispensed from 1 pharmacy?!!

I'm going to call [email protected] and Central Healthcare, any other ideas?
TVM
FP.xx


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

You can ask for certain items from a script to be dispensed. The pharmacist will write ''not dispensed'' against the items from the script that you do not want.

One word or warning - if you have any HCG - e.g. pregnyl or ovitrelle on the script then it is only valid for 28 days from the day it was dated. The pharmacy has to dispense it and deliver it by that date because it is a schedule 4 controlled drug.


----------



## Dozy Mare

Hi,
I am just about to commence IVF and have been reading this thread for ideas to cut the cost on the drugs.  I don't yet know exactly the dosage of the drugs I need but I will need; Gonal F (£336.00 at my clinic), Cetrotide (£28.50) and Suprecur (£27.00).  I think it seems that Central Homecare would be cheapest but when I search on their site it doesn't find any of the above.  I thought maybe I had to register but that seems to be for healthcare professionals.  Do they only give their prices out over the phone?


----------



## lexi123

HI girls,

I am just in the process of shopping around for drugs and wondered if £13.65 fromm Central Homecare is a good price for Menopur or if anyone knows where I can buy it cheaper as I need 48 of them.

Thanks

Lexi


----------



## flower power

Hi Dozy Mare
I've just spent the best part of today on the phone to lots of pharmacies.

Central homecare will answer any queries re price on the phone, they have all been very helpful and for me, [email protected] have come out the cheapest by far!

Lexi
I'm afraid that's not one I need this time so can't help but do give them all a call in the name of research!!

Hopeful Hazel
TVM for your info re 28 days, It's so confusing coz that's what Pharmasure have said but when I called the Lister back to check other items they said this was not the case and a script is valid for 6/12!!

I've also had most of the pharmacies telling me they are having prob's with Nafarelin re recall so that may need to be altered on my script!

And this is what I've been doing with my A/L day!!
Oh the joys we have ladies!!

Keep smiling!!
FP.xx


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

With all due respect to the Lister - did you speak to an actual pharmacist - I am a pharmacist and this is the law.


----------



## tbar

Hi there
i highly recommened centralhomecare i used them last time and have just reorded again from them. Im getting 3 Gonnal F 900,prostap,ovettrelle & cyclogest and all is comes to just over £820.


----------



## Gribbie

Ditto what HH said - only some of the drugs need to be dispensed within 28 days.


----------



## tammykins

Hiya I am new to this site and am due to start treatment at the next AF  , we are private but DH has no children, we have self funded and tried to get some of the drugs paid for by the GP but they point blank refused. So waiting for the clinic tomorrow so I can ring and ask for my prescription as Central Homecare have given me a price over the phone
Burserelin 2 x 5.5 ml vials 
menopur 75iu x 36
cyclogest 400mg x 40
Pregnly 5,000 iu per amp x 2

local chemist £795
Asda £600
central homecare £565 all inclusive.

am waiting to see if the clinic comes back with a cheaper or more expensive qoute then if not I will ask for my prescription.    I think its only fair to let you choose if you are paying 
I am with Derriford hospital coming form cornwall 
hopefully get to know some of you lovely ladies.


----------



## Ronniecat

Hello Ladies

Sorry if this question has already been asked before but are there only certain pharmacies in the UK who will take my prescription from a clinic in Cyprus?  If so, what are they?

Secondly, my clinic has given me the option of having either Suprecur and Menopur (same as my last cycle) or Gonal F and Cetrocide.  Is there a vast difference between these in terms of results?  I've heard that Gonal F is very expensive - is that correct?


----------



## Little Me

Just PM'd u Ronnie


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

All pharmacies can accept prescriptions from the EEA countries - the pharmacist does need to be sure that it is written by a genuine registered doctor from that country - so if you can get the details of the doctor's registration and how the pharmacist can make an independent check of those details then that will help.
In this country we can check the GMC website - but in other countries this may be more difficult.
The prescription has to be written and signed in ink by the doctor.


----------



## victoria99

Hey there,

Just thought I'd ask if anyone knows who has the best price for 100ml Gestone and 40mg Clexane right now? 

Also, has anyone been using ASDA for their drugs - feedback?

Thanks,
Calgary


----------



## biscuitbrown

Hi, I used the ASDA pharmacy in Roehampton for my drugs about 4 weeks ago after I googled and found an article saying they were selling at cost price. I got the whole lot for £800 - much cheaper than anywhere else I got a quote from. They were lovely to deal with as well. Feel like doing all my shopping in Asda from now on!


----------



## Guest

Hi I will read through some of these posts but does anyone know the best place to buy the following:

Leuproreline depot 3.75mg injection x 1
Progynova (Estradiol valerate) 2mg tablets
Thanks


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

I got my progynova in Boots - it was only a few pounds - I think 112 was only about £8.

The Leuprorelin (Prostap SR) is £75 + VAT in the British National Formulary - so you can shop around and see who will do it for the smallest mark up and dispensing fee (you cannot expect the pharmacy to provide the professional services for nothing).


----------



## clairkazaz

Just had a quote off Central Homecare for my Gonal F 2010 - 10 days X 350 iu per day= £1,207.00....... anyone know where i can get this cheaper please ?  aaaahhhhh


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

That is odd!
You would need 3500 units - 4 x 900 unit pens would cover it (although you would have to use 2 doses of 350 and one half dose 175 out of each pen meaning 2 needles some nights). In the summer they were quoting £207 each or £828.

Your clinic might have a contract with them which can change what they can quote you or maybe they have changed the price?

What is the break down? Are they quoting you for smaller pens or more pens?

If the reason is because your clinic has an agreement with them, then another homecare provider might be better.


----------



## clairkazaz

I just spoke to Ali Shadwell chemist and they said i could have 4 x 900 iu pens for £1184.00  (£296 per pen) and have just spoke to West Town chemist
and they quoted £ 1235.72 for the vials..... Im gonna call them back to see how much the 900 iu pens will be instead.

Thanks xxx


----------



## victoria99

*Crappy Service Using Healthcare @Home for my prescription. *

**Beware, rant ahead**

When I called them Monday they said that they had 70+ Gestone 100ml in stock so I sent them my prescript. The woman I spoke with said that they'd call me as soon as they got it and organize for delivery. Well Tuesday went by - nothing, Wednesday I was swamped at work and they were closed by the time I called. First thing Thursday I called and they found the prescript - no aplogies - I guess you need to keep on top of them despite what the woman had said. I confirmed that they still had the 100ml in stock and asked them to fulfill it which they said they would the next morning. Friday morning comes and goes. I follow up with a call, apparently the courier had an accident and my package would not be delivered. However, they could deliver it Saturday. Getting stressed as I'm out of drugs as of Sunday. So I agree to the Saturday morning delivery. Then at 6:30pm on Friday I get another call from a very apologetic woman saying that she's been trying to get ahold of me for 2 days to let me know that they DON'T have the 100ml in stock and that I'll have to pay double to get it fulfilled in 50ml. The entire reason I went with them was to save the £250 it would cost to do 2x50ml instead of 100ml.

The stories certainly don't fit do they?! The courier was delayed but they actually didn't have part of my order....what a bunch of clowns to put it nicely.

I know that many women here have had no issues but I thought it important that women hear another side.

So I've cancelled my order and am now trying to get my prescription back from them which sounds as if it'll take another few calls. 

Thank goodness for Ali at Shadwell's who's come through for me like a trooper - he offers such fantastic service!!


----------



## clairkazaz

Oh no Calgary99- What a nightmare....

I need to take 2 months of DHEA- and i have finally managed to find it- Biovea.net  (25mg twice a day) = £17.25 including UPS Delivery within 3 working days.    

Femara 2.5 mg tablets 1 per day for 5 days £17.08- Central HomeCare  

GonalF 4x 900 iu pens= £828.00- Central HomeCare    


A big difference from the £1,190 i was being quoted for my GonalF pens from other chemists....  

Have you tried Central HomeCare? Calgary99 ?

xx good luck


----------



## victoria99

Thanks Clairkazaz and good luck with the DHEA.  I took 75mg for 7mos.  Unfortunately, it didn't help me  much as I have POf but I know many women who swear by it!

I haven't tried Central Homecare and will include them in my next search.  Hopefully I can get my prescrip back from [email protected] and get a separate script for the gestone as that's the problem.  The distributor can't seem to get a hold of the 100ml version which is the same price as the 50ml. so it's really down to who still has stock on their shelves.  If [email protected] can't find the script I'll need to get anther from my consultant Monday - with any luck without having to pay the usual £120 consultation fee.


----------



## clairkazaz

Calgary 99- Try web site chemistdirect.co.uk- they sell gestone
xxx good luck


----------



## victoria99

Thanks Clairkazaz - but I had checked iwth them and they are out too    Crazy how tough it is to get prescription drugs in this country!  My pharmacist had to beg the manufacturer of Clexane to send her enough to cover my 2 week trip to the US. 

Guess I'll be paying double for the gestone.


----------



## Guest

Hi
Can my GP prescribe Leuprorelin and progynova?


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

They can, but if they do they are taking professional responsibility for all the effects it might have on you and they might not be willing to do it if it is not an area they are familiar with.

No harm in asking, but do not be surprised if they decline.


----------



## clairkazaz

My gp refused like hopeful Hazel said. But suggested I go see a private gp to ask them to re write it. More money to be spent !


----------



## dd2006

Hi i have been doing a bit of research today on drug costs and this is what i found.  Hope it helps someone.

                                                    Central home care            ADS                        My clinic
Buserelin injection 5.5ml                              £16.47                £15.82                      £65
Gonal F 300IU pen                                      £69.00                £49.25                      £101
Gonal F 450iu pen                                      £103.50              £73.87                      £155
Gonal F 900iu pen                                      £207.00              £147.74                    £315
Gonal F 1050iu                                          £241.50

Such a huge difference.  I also tried Boots, Asda and online chemist but ADS was still the cheapest.
my drug cost with ADS        £645
Cost at Homecare              £883.50
cost at Clinic                        £1420


that is a big difference............
Good luck everyone xx


----------



## dd2006

Sorry number for ADS (applied dispensary services) Health care at home 
0870 2400518

There is also a £10 delivery charge

I used them in 2006 and they were best price then and very good to use, everything delivered the next day.


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

Unfortunately, my clinic have a contract with Healthcare at home and only supply the drugs for a fixed price of £1200.

At Central Homecare I got the same for £725. It depends on who your clinic deal with whether they are prepared to accept your prescription.


----------



## Rach69

I have just started ringing round for quotes and started with Healthcare at Home - I used them last year and got all my drugs for about £800, but this year they have signed a contract to supply my clinic (CRGH) and now my quote is £2260 because of the agreement they have!! There are also a few extra items on there. I didn't know about this price-fixing before. 

In contrast, I have had quotes from:
Boots £1800
Central Homecare £1392 

Will also contact Pharmasure, since they came up very cheap last year as well.


----------



## Springflower

Hi Ladies

I normally get my drugs from Asda, but this time I've only been able to get half of them from there.  

I've had a quote from Pharmasure and they have quoted me the following:

Cetrotide 0.25ml - £26.29
Menpur 75iu - £14.56
Gestone 100mg - £10.46

Does anyone know if these prices are fairly cheap?  I've never had these drugs before so can't compare.  I can't use Healthcare at Home as this is the provider my clinic uses.  I'll give Central Home Care a call as well.  But are there any others that are worth trying?


----------



## Springflower

I think I've just answered my own question.  I gave Central Homecare a call and their quote was £3.25 cheaper, so I've decided to go with them as delivery is free and they are happy to take a fax.


----------



## kdb

Hi - FYI for anyone interested....

 Chemist Direct Central Homecare
Gestone 50mg £5.85 £5.18
Clexane 40mg £5.46 £4.93
Prednisolone 5mg tabs £0.08 £0.045

Needed everything in a hurry so ran out of time to contact Ali's. Both CD and CH prices include delivery.Thank goodness for this thread  I got my first lot of Gestone from my clinic and it was £10 per unit!Good luck and babydust to everyone


----------



## andymay

Just to say that I used Central as well - they came to a total of £1010, while ADS were £1690 and Asda £1070. Think Menopur came out at £13-something. Possibly if I rang more widely could get them fractionally cheaper, but to date have been impressed with Central and their flexibility/friendliness.
AM


----------



## daisyboo1

can anyone help me please , im wanting to do a course of ivf ,but do not know where to start ,, what does it cost was told to go outside london as it was cheaper also told not to buy medication from clinic as its alot dearer is this true


----------



## agate

daisyboo: you can start by looking on the hfea website.  hfea.gov.uk and using their directory to look for clinics in the area that you are considering.  you can also compare official success rates between clinics and follow the links through to look at the clinics' own website - there is a big difference in success rates between clinics at the bottom and top end of the 'league tables' and big differences in prices - the most successful clinics tend to charge more - try to find one with reasonable success rates for your age group.  most clinics will have a price list on their website.  if not, you'll have to phone up and ask for a copy for the clinics that you are interested in.  bear in mind that there can be a lot of extra costs especially for drugs, but possibly for extra blood tests and scans etc.  a lot of clinics will require a referral letter from your gp - but some don't - you'd have to ask the clinics you are considering. 

yes, some clinics do add a big mark up on drugs so you can ask for a prescription to take away and then shop around.


----------



## jess13

Just wanted to post because I've found this board so helpful!

Bourn Hall had some confusion about getting me my drugs (someone thought I was NHS funded this cycle so told me my drugs would be delivered, and but they weren't because I'm actually self-funded). I called and they were able to fax me a copy of my prescription, but without a hard copy no chemist in town would fill it, and most would have to order the drugs anyway. I need the drugs in 2 days. I called Central Homecare, and they are able to accept a fax from the clinic to dispatch the order (which arrives next day, as has been mentioned many times). Hurray! Now to call Bourn and hope they will fax pronto!

Prices: Central Homecare

900 IU Gonal F pen, 207£, 300 IU pen 69£
Cetrotide: £27.50 per .25 mg
Luveris: 25£ per 75 IU dose
Ovitrelle: 38£ per 250 mcg dose

Jessica


----------



## icantwait

i have read on net that asda is selling ivf drugs think it was 1300 but not sure  was wondering if that is good for someone who used their own eggs?, also doc said he will look and see if he can get them cheaper on private prescription.  if it all goes south then i think i shall call the peterbrough place xxxx


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

It really depends on the drugs and quantities you need for your particular treatment - there are many variables. You need to get the prescription so that you can shop around for your personal package. 
Central Homecare seem to be the cheapest for most things at the moment. By using a homecare company you do not pay VAT and you get refrigerated door to door delivery.

Watch also for things like supply of sharps - these are not always included.


----------



## lollipops

Hi there.

I was wondering whether anyone has considered buying their fertility drugs at Asda as the announced some time ago  that they would be selling IVF drugs at cost price , meaning we stand to make a saving of £800 by getting our drugs from Asda rather than our clinics , who often make a hefty profit on the drugs. Has anyone looked into this or done it? If so how did your clinic react to you getting your drugs from elsewhere? And did you actually save yourself as much money as Adsa claims you will?

I am lucky enough to have had my first ICSI cycle funded by the NHS and my second FET funded too. But am now going to have to cough up and pay privately for another fresh go and am just trying to look at ways of keeping the almighty costs down. I would greatly appreciate any insight to the actual costs of IVF drugs. I have a price sheet from my current clinic but the prices for treatment don't include the costs of the drugs. When I rang my clinic to ask about the costs of the drugs they said anywhere from around £1000=£1,2000 - does this sound about right?

I thankyou for taking the time to read this. 

Lolli. xxx


----------



## Siobhan1

Hi Lollipops,

Check out this thread on the IVF board http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=9821.0

I think the more recent threads mention Asda 

Good luck


----------



## ~Lindz~

Hi!

Thought I would add to this thread as I spent yesterday getting quotes from different pharmacies, and it is amazing what a difference in price there is! The most expensive I have found is a massive £1,600 for 12 days of meds  , but thankfully I have managed to buy them all for only £954 saving over £500 on the price at the clinic. Yippee!! 

Here are the prices I found. I know all the different meds aren't listed but it will give you an idea of prices at various places.


*Medication* *My Clinic* *Pharmacy2u* *Oneclickpharmacy* *Chemistdirect* *ASDA* *Pharmasure* *Central Homecare*  *Menopur 75IU ampoule*  £17.50  £15.99  £15.99  £19.50  £15.00  £14.56  £11.60  *Suprecur for injection*  £26.45  £13.76  £35.64  £35.64  £13.76  £15.76  £16.47  *Pregnyl 5000IU ampoule*  £?  £3.53  £4.50  £4.50  £3.15  £3.66  £?  *Cyclogest Pessaries 400mg box of 15*  £19.10  £10.38  £14.10  £12.60  £10.18  £11.25  £?  *Crinone gel 8 percent, box of 15*  £45.00  £30.83  £42.60  £43.05  £30.83  £35.85  £? 

I forgot to write down all the prices from Central Homecare as I nearly fell off my chair when they told me the price of the Menopur!!!... I will check with them on Monday, but I do remember that the other meds were more expensive.

It seems that for everything except Menopur ASDA are the cheapest, but if you go to ASDA you need to remind the pharmacist that they are to charge you cost price, and tell them to check with head office if need be. I was initially quoted nearly £1500 from ASDA but I phoned their head office, and they sent me an email back with the quote shown above saying "If the store quoted any other price than this they quoted incorrectly. These prices are our cost prices, so we pass onto the customer the price we pay for the drugs. We also price match other pharmacies, if they are cheaper."

I asked my clinc if they would split my prescription up so I could buy some meds from one place and some from another as as in my case Menopur is cheapest at Central Homecare as it is on discount to women attending the Lister, but all the other meds are cheapest at ASDA. Also, Superdrug recently annouced to the press that they would be charging cost price for private prescriptions, including IVF meds. I haven't asked them for a quote but they are worth trying too.

Hope this is of some use to people, and good luck!

Lindz xxx


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

Also bear in mind that ASDA do not provide syringes, needles, alcohol wipes, sharps bin or refrigerated home delivery - that taken into account Central homecare might be better?


----------



## ~Lindz~

Good point about the sharps. If I remember correctly a couple of pharmacies quoted the price at around £5 for a sharps kit, but I must admit that I didn't take a lot of notice as both clincs I have been to have provided them for free.

I remember the first time I bought my meds at the chemist I didn't realise they didn't come with syringes etc, and when I asked the pharmacist where they were they told me they couldn't provide them unless they were on the prescription and would have to order them, which set me into a panic as I was due to start injections the next day!  Thankfully when I went to the clinic for my baseline scan I mentioned the sharps and they gave me a kit, although I guess not all clinics are so generous.  It never ceases to amaze me how differently all the clinics operate.

As my local ASDA is only 20 minutes drive away refrigeration shouldn't be a problem, but good point!  You could always take one of those little cooling lunch box thingys (don't know what they are called) to the chemist with you if you live further away, or improvise with icecubes   - just to be on the safe side.... I guess it all depends on how strapped for cash you are!

Lindz


----------



## lollipops

Hi All

I am so glad I found this thread, it's great of you to share all your findings.
Am I right in that most places will deliever the drugs to your door?
I am with Care Nott's and have heard they are quite reasonable for their prices on drugs. I have had a rough quote of around £1000 - £1300 depending on dosages. I am due to be on a lot of drugs for my next full IVF cycle so I am gathering I will be charged the higher price of £1300. Does this sound reasonable or shall I shop around? Does anyone know of any other places in the Midlands I can get the drugs from?
My first cycle was funded by the NHS , so I am new to the whole costs of privately funded IVF.

x lolli x


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

You should definitely shop around.

Only homecare companies deliver to your door as far as I know.

I saved £475 compared to my clinic prices.


----------



## ~Lindz~

Hi Lollipops,

All the online pharmacies deliver - chemist direct, pharmasure, pharmacy2u and oneclick pharmacy.  Some charge for delivery, and some don't .  As Hopeful Hazel said, I would definitely shop around as I have saved over £500 compared to my clinic's price!

Good luck!

Lindz xx


----------



## Mummy who had PGD

Hi all,

I have just written a post on my blog about how to make your IVF cheaper. It just has some tips that I have picked up over the years. If any of you have other ideas would you mind posting a comment on my blog so we can share ideas and help other people who are trying to self fund their iVF. I hope you will find some useful tips for yourselves as well.

http://apgdblog.blogspot.com/2010/12/reducing-cost-of-in-vitro-fertilisation.html

Shona

/links


----------



## fluffy jumper

Does anyone know if there is a shortage of gestone.  I was lucky enough to get my GP to prescribe.  My local boots filled have the scrip but the other half they have been waiting weekes, I went back this week and they say when they try and order from their supplier it won't let them.

Also, I need clexane.  Everything else I have.


----------



## kdb

Hi Tracey - I'm the same - was chuffed my GP px Gestone and Clexane but had a nightmare with Boots this week who left me stranded on Friday with NO Gestone or Clexane    Idiots!

Yes, there is definitely a supply issue with Gestone.  The only people I know who have it are Central Homecare but they only fill private px and not NHS   

No supply issues with Clexane - I have just ordered some from Chemist Direct and checked on the phone that they have it in stock.


----------



## kdb

Hi - just spoke to Yassar @ Rigcharm - the Gestone supplier is saying it will be next March before they fulfill orders!!!  He said they have some generic progesterone on order...


----------



## Greyhounds

Why do some places only stock meds for private prescriptions? I have just called around for my next IVF (private) round and no-one has told me any of the meds are unavailable.  Do hospital pharmacies take GP prescriptions? 


(big wave at KDB)


----------



## charlruk

Try central homecare!! we had no problems getting any drugs and much much cheaper!! ( ASDA were cheap too!)

C


----------



## kdb

There's not much profit to be made from filling NHS px - that's what Central Homecare told me anyway!

Gilly   I called Hammersmith Hospital pharmacy on Friday and they only fill hospital scripts, not GP ones.  I think Gestone is the only one that is tricky to get hold of at the moment (but like I said in an earlier post, Central Homecare *does* have it in stock.)


----------



## Greyhounds

Hi, just finished getting all my quotes and here are the results. Central Homecare are getting my prescription!! I have some gestone from my previous cycle within expiry date so I plan to use that and I have asked Central Homecare to inc some extra needles for those. They were very nice indeed! [email protected] have a contract with my clinic and are horrendously expensive. I did call some of the other suppliers e.g. Fazeley but they confirmed a shortage of gestone and suprefact and could not handle the prescription as a whole. It certainly pays to shop around.

Primolut 5mg 24
Suprefact nasal spray 2
Cyclogest 400mg 17
Menopur 75iu 11
Doxycycline 100mg 8
Voltarol 50mg 2
Progynova 2mg 56
Pregnyl 5000 units 2
Clexane 20mg 21
GonalF 450iu 4
Gestone 50mg 7
Dexmethasone 0.5mg 28
Prices = Central Home Care £810; Pharmasure £984.44; Chemists Direct £1,113.68; Healthcare at Home £1,304


----------



## kdb

Wow, £500 difference between CH and [email protected] - the clinic contract thing sucks   

CH service is *excellent* I have to say   and their prices are great too.


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

For anyone wondering why some places only dispense private prescriptions or hospital pharmacies not dispensing GP prescriptions - the rules state that a pharmacy has to have an NHS dispensing contract.
Usually only community pharmacies have these.

Hospital pharmacies only dispense internal prescriptions and homecare companies only dispense private prescriptions and prescriptions sent to them from hospital pharmacies for certain services.

The rules for pharmacy reimbursement for GP prescriptions are complex and hospital pharmacies and homecare companies are not allowed to dispense GP prescriptions for this reason.

Hospitals only have a certain drugs budget and we could not afford to fulfill GP prescriptions financially or staff wise as we have so much work to do already.

Hope this explains.


----------



## Greyhounds

Thanks Hazel!


----------



## Kaybee

Hi everyone - I haven't seen anyone here suggest Asda Pharmacy for private prescriptions? (although they may have it is a long thread!!)
Has anyone used  Asda as the dispensing chemist for their Fertility Drugs as I was just going to go straight to them when I get my scripts this week.  

Cheers Kaybee


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

Some people have, but due to the VAT you might find a homecare company cheaper than ASDA as homecare companies are VAT exempt (at the moment anyway!).
You also have to remind ASDA to quote you the cost price - some branches need reminding of the policy.
Plus they don't always provide sharps, sharps bin, wipes etc unless they are prescribed. You get these free as part of a package from a homecare company.

I found central homecare significantly cheaper than anywhere else, saving £500 on my clinic price. Cold chain delivery to your home is also included.


----------



## Greyhounds

Kaybee, I would seriously shop around for your drugs rather than assume that ASDA will be the cheapest.  For all you know they may not even have your full prescription which happened to me with a couple of the pharmacies I rang.  I tried to my local ASDA but was put off when I had to listen to their whole Christmas/NewYear opening times voicemail before being offered to be put through the dept I wanted.  When they connected me to the pharmacy it was always engaged and I had to go through the whole message thing  if I wanted to try them again.  I never got through and gave up.  Central Homecare saved me £500 on my prescription and the drugs plus extra sharps I asked for as a favour will arrive tomorrow morning.


----------



## Mixy

Hello ladies, thanks for contributing to such a helpful thread!!!

I would be grateful for your input as I have gotten a very unexpected quote from Central Homecare for Cetrotide!  

I have searched this thread and found that, in 2010, three ladies posted the unit prices they were quoted for Cetrotide by CH.  Those prices ranged from £27.50 to £27.60 per 0.250 mg (so, almost no variation), the most recent quote being posted only a month ago by jess13.

Today, I received a quote from CH giving me a price of £14.00 per 250 mg of Cetrotide! (BTW, I assume this is lazy writing on their part, putting 250mg instead of 0.250 mg? Or am I missing something important?)  That's a savings of about £95 on the old CH price for my 7 day dose (and a savings of £207 on my clinic's price!).

Is this likely to be a mis-quote? Am I missing something?  I don't want to be unpleasantly surprised later if they revise it because I am getting quotes from other companies and I don't want to ship off my hard copy prescription to them just to be bait-and-switched  

If it's the right price, thank you Central Homecare, they've won over my drug business 

Thanks,
Mixy


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

They probably meant to put 250mcg or 250 micrograms (0.25mg).
If they have emailed you a quote and it is in writing with a valid period date, then I would take it that it is Ok and they will have to honor it. You can double check if concerned.


----------



## Mixy

Thanks, Hazel! Their quote does have a validity period, but also a nice little disclaimer that they can take it away between now and when I send them the prescription (which will probably be Jan 3rd when I return from holidays). Guess I'd better not double check with them and instead just send the script in! 



> "This quote is valid for 28 days, and provisional until we receive the prescription."


That said, the [email protected] quote just came back and it's only like £20 more expensive, even if CH does decide to do a 180 on me. Or maybe that's why they lowered the price in the first place! Anyway, I'll try to get my chart to post here shortly so that other ladies can see the prices I got.

Mixy


----------



## Mixy

In case this helps anyone, here are I quotes I got today and yesterday.

LISTER

Cetrotide £43.52 per 0.250 mg	(holy moly!)
Menopur £17.50 per 75iu	
Ovitrelle £26.39 per 250.000 Mcg syringe	
Cyclogest £39.19 for 30 pessaries	
Plus £3.50 per item dispensing chg	

CENTRAL HOMECARE

Cetrotide  £14.00 per 0.250 mg
Menopur £11.60 per 75 iu
Ovitrelle £38.30 per 250.000 Mcg syringe
Cyclogest £24.84 for 30 pessaries
No additional charges. 

HEALTHCARE AT HOME

They would not give me a breakdown of costs but their quote came in at about £20 more than Central Homecare if paying by debit card.

PHARMASURE

Cetrotide  £26.29 per 0.250 mg
Menopur £14.56 per 75 iu
Ovitrelle £36.49 per 250.000 syringe
Cyclogest £24.84 for 30 pessaries
Refrigeration chg (Ovitrelle) £20.00


So, Central Homecare was the cheapest for my combination of meds with Healthcare at Home a close second.  I'll save about 55% by not using my clinic's pharmacy.

Mixy


----------



## Mummy who had PGD

Just want to say thanks to everyone who wrote comments on my blogpost about cutting the cost of IVF (I can tell some came from this thread). That post has had the most hitson my blog by miles and it just shows how importantthe financial side is to everyone. The cost prevents lots of people from being able to do IVF and that isn't fair in my opinion. Hopefully we have helped some more people be able to do it.

http://apgdblog.blogspot.com/2010/12/reducing-cost-of-in-vitro-fertilisation.html

Thanks again!

Shona

/links


----------



## meemee

Thanks a lot Mixy - I know we're at the same clinic (well I will be in Jan) so this is really helpful.


hope you're doing ok.


----------



## Mixy

You're welcome MeeMee


----------



## Twinmummie

Does anybody know the cheapest place to get Merional, Menopur, Fostimon, Gonal or Puregon from
Been asked to look and have no idea how much and where to get numbers   
Thanks x


----------



## kdb

Hi Georgia - have a read through this thread - there are several companies mentioned - Central Homecare, Chemist Direct, Pharmasure, Pharmacy2u, Healthcare at Home, etc etc.

You need to call them with the details of what you need and they'll give you a quote.

You can also try ASDA and Superdrug who are supposed to sell at cost price, but they need to order the meds in and don't always provide sharps, etc.


----------



## phoenix74

Hi Georgia - I went through the last 6months of this thread on monday to make a list of all the providers and looked up all their contact details which I thought might help!  Some of the asda and superdrug numbers are local to where I live but I think its clear below.  I must admit I only did boots (online but unbelievably expensive), asda, superdrug, central homecare and healthcare @ home as well as the lister.  I'm on different drugs to Mixy but got similar costs in that the last 2 I tried were substantially cheaper than the others with great service, sharps, etc - although in my case healthcare was £25 cheaper all in.  Overall a saving of about 40% on the clinic cost.  Hope this helps and good luck with the ringing around - it made it all feel quite real for me!

Asda online pharmacy (pharmacy2u) - 0845 3666 987 - remind them it should be cost price
clapham junction - 0207 2230101
Roehampton - 0208 7802780
Sutton - 0208 7702300
Superdrug
Clapham junction - 020 79244915 
Boots 
Wandsworth - 0208 8745704 
Clapham junction - 0207 2286064 
Healthcare at Home - 0870 3332867
Madesil pharmacy marylebone - 020 79353078 
Central homecare - 01240 543400 
Lister pharmacy - 020 77307733 
Ali's Shadwell - 020 77909150 
Pharmasure - 01923 233466 
Pharmacy 2 u - 0845 8039033 
Oneclickpharmacy - 0844 4411800
Chemistdirect - 0845 2590175 

Good luck
Phoenix


----------



## Twinmummie

Wow pretty darn impressive list  thanks soooo much. Pharmasure are here in watford so will give them a call tomorrow and see what they charge before I call the others
Again thank you x x x


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

I have been given information by pm from a company called Fertility2u.com - you can have a look at their website and browse current prices. I have been told they are negotiating for better prices with companies. I have checked out the pharmacy registration numbers with the General Pharmaceutical Council and they are legal.

They have a partnership with some UK doctors, so if you are having treatment in the EU and having problems obtaining some prescriptions, they might be able to help.


----------



## phoenix74

My pleasure Georgia- good luck with the ringing around, it really made it feel real for me!

Hopeful Hazel - thanks for the info on the fertility2u website, it was really interesting to be able to see the actual drugs that you're looking for, unfortunately they couldn't match central or healthcare on the gonal f prices.  I don't know how they do it but they're nearly 1/2 the price.

Happy hunting everyone x


----------



## Mixy

Thanks for the very helpful list, Phoenix


----------



## Yas88

Hi all,  Just got my perscription from OFU, their preferred chemist is Sereno Homecare aka Healthcare at Home(0800 3285323)  - have shopped around but their prices seem competitive enough so will be sticking to them:

Buserelin Nasal Spray (Suprefact as acetate) 100mcg/metered spray = £38

Gonal F Cartridge 900 i.u = £240

Ovitrelle 6,500 i.u = £10

Cyclogest Pessaries (400mg) x15 = £22.50

Voltarol Suppository 100mg x 1 = £0.45p

Hope this helps........x


----------



## Twinmummie

Hi Girls

I did some phoning around today and called Pharmasure 01923 233466 who are based in Watford Hertfordshire. I asked for some prices and this is what I got

Gonal F vial (remember Mr.T at Argc hated the pens also cheaper the vials) £125.78 for 450iu
Merional £34 150iu
Menopur £14.56 75iu
Cyclogest 200 52p each
Cyclogest 400 75p each
Clexane 20mg £3.52 per syringe
Gestone 50ml £5.23
Fostimon 150iu £34

If anyone else can get it cheaper please let me know. Now to work on my GP for a private prescription


----------



## MissBabs

Hi ladies

Just a quick one to say i've used Ali's Chemist of Shadwell (Rigcharm) and would highly recommend.  They dispensed a Greek prescription for me and they despatched our meds very quickly.

Price wise, they charged me:

£5.00 per syringe for Clexane 0.4mg
£2.85 per box of 28 progynova
£5.40 per box of 15 200mg Utrogestan
plus approx £8 - £10 for postage & packaging, including pre 1pm Sat delivery.

xxx


----------



## JasmineX

Hi Ladies

A quickie from me. About to embark on tx no2. Last year rang about 6 different places and Central Homecare and Healthcare at Home were the cheapest for my drugs. So this time, I just called those two, quotes as follows:

*Healthcare at Home*
Suprecur per bottle £15.82
Menopur 75iu £13.80 each
Ovitrelle x1 £6.90
Crinone x1 pack £34.50
Cyclogest x1 pack £11.94

But then need to pay £30 delivery on top.

*Central Homecare*
Suprecur per bottle £16.47
Menopur 75iu £11.60 ( I think Central Homecare are the cheapest source of Menopur at the moment)
Ovitrelle x1 £38.30
Crinone x1 pack £37.64
Cyclogest x1 pack £12.42

But no delivery unless pay £10 to get pre 9am delivery or £20 for Saturday delivery.

For me easiest to go to Central Homecare for all because the savings on things like Ovitrelle at [email protected] get wiped out by their £30 delivery charge.

Hope this helps you



Jasmine
XXX


----------



## adj6

Hi,

I'm also ordering most of my medications from Central Homecare. But I'm so annoyed   by the bad courier they're using! (It's APC, local depo: SE16 3PA, just in case yours is also handled by them - hope not!) I've been waiting the whole day   for the delivery to arrive, which should have been here by 12.30pm but nothing has turned up yet, and after I called the courier myself, I'm not even sure if I can ever get them!

Since the intercom system for my building is not working so I wrote clearly in the cover letter to Central Homecare that the courier needs to phone my mobile or landline number when they arrive. But today I just waited and waited, from morning to noon, nothing turned up so I called Central Homecare, they checked with the courier and said the courier came here once in the morning but cannot get contact with me - while I've been sitting in the lounge all the time. So Central Homecare asked the courier to deliver again. Still nothing happened, and it's already 3pm, so I asked Central Homecare to give me the courier's number and I can chase myself. When I phoned, APC said they attempted delivery twice today and couldn't get in touch so I'll have to wait untill tomorrow morning - I said I knew they couldn't for the first time, but why didn't I receive any phone calls in the afternoon? They said it's their company policy not to call any mobile/landline numbers, nor can they drop at the concierge. I was angry as I mentioned explicitly in my special notes, that they have to phone otherwise they will never get in touch with me, and I also told Central Homecare that courier can drop at the concierge. The courier company APC simply said no, nothing mentioned in their notes and I cannot change the instruction as I'm not the sender! So I phoned Central Homecare again and asked them to instruct the courier. They did, so let's see if I'll be able to get my drugs tomorrow.   I really doubt it myself!


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

That is a bit worrying.
When I received my drugs from central homecare the ice packs were just about cold enough, but melting.
I would seriously check that the fridge drugs (especially if you have ovitrelle) are cold enough when you get them tomorrow. If not get straight onto the company for replacements.

I did get my drugs in June, so the ambient temperature was a challenge for ice packs.


----------



## adj6

Thanks Hazel - my drugs finally arrived this morning, maybe because it's still winter so the ice pack looks pretty solid when I opened the box this morning    - from the stickers on the boxes, I can see Central Homecare had given both my phone numbers to APC, it's only the driver of Friday who didn't call me on either of the attempts. Anyway, it's good to get the drugs in time.


----------



## istherehope

I will start next my injection month. I am with priory hospital and they told me they gonna give me prescription when i get there and expect me to get same day as day show how to use. so i have to get from them. does anyone no price from them

buserelin 5.5
menopur 450ug
ovitrelle 250ug
uterogestan 200mg

I look at the paper and took note for me pls if anyone had from them or no prices


----------



## istherehope

will start next month  and 12 days teatment i dont no how many or how much i sould take just no their name
pls pls


----------



## istherehope

I am with priory hospital and they told me they gonna give me prescription when i get there and expect me to get same day as day show how to use. so i have to get from them. does anyone no price from them

buserelin 5.5
menopur 450ug
ovitrelle 250ug
uterogestan 200mg

I look at the paper and took note for me pls if anyone had from them or no prices


----------



## kezzababes

Hi- anyone know of the best price for Clexane? I was paying £4.67 from morrisons last year for a 40mg dosage. 

ta!


----------



## Mixy

I've only called three places, but for Clexane 40mg the Lister is £7.87, [email protected] is effectively around £6.14, and Central Homecare is £4.93.

Also, for a 20mg infusion of IVIg, Healthcare at Home is currently charging £1187.87 with 'pre-meds' included if you pay by debit card.


----------



## lynsnjon

I am so angry I've jsut got to post on here!!

I was hoping to save us a little money on the icsi by shopping around and getting our own drugs but have just called my hospital and they have said that we can't do that and if we're having icsi with them we have to get the drugs from them!!!!  How bloody dare they..........It's not like the ICSI is cheap either @ £3500.00 a go!!!!!!

Are they allowed to do this?

Sorry I'm ranting btw

Thanks
Lynsey xxx


----------



## kezzababes

Surely it is against the competition act to make you buy your drugs from them!!! How outrageous! 
I didn't think they could Lynsey- could you not just ask them for a prescription? My clinic won't fax them to other pharmacies as they've got one in house and want to encourage us to use theirs.


----------



## lynsnjon

thanks for replying kezzababes. That's what I thought....surely there's some consumer rights on this issue? Do these clinics think everyone is made of money? I doubt very much they've been hit by the recession! Never heard of the competition act, what is it?

We're seeing the nurse on the 17th feb so i think we should get the prescription then and not starting til mid march so should have enough time to fight it out with them. They've got my back up now so they better watch out   

xxx


----------



## kezzababes

I think the competition act states that someone offering one service can't ensist that you get another service from them. Like buying a kitchen from wickes and them saying you must have it fitted by them. So this surely is the same thing!!! good luck


----------



## lynsnjon

thanks again kezzababes that's really helpful, i don't think they'll be as dismisive face to face as they are on the phone.

xxx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Lynsey - I don't think they can refuse to let you source the meds elsewhere, however they can make it difficult for you by charging you to provide you with a prescription etc. I have a vague memory of someone here saying that their clinic charged them a private prescription charge for each different drug and the total ended up being ridiculous and almost negating the saving for going elsewhere...
Hopefully this doesn't happen in your case - there seems to be no reason why they can't simply provide you with a script if you are paying privately for your tx anyway
Best of luck, hope you get it sorted
Suitcase
x


----------



## istherehope

i also wonder which hospital is that. cos i start my treatment next month and they didnt give me prescription. told me to come bak to hospital on day 21 of my cycle and get the drugs from hospital pharmacy. is it same hospital?  i am with priory hospital


----------



## lynsnjon

Thanks for the replies everyone you've all been so helpful. I'm going to see what happens when we see the nurse, maybe face to face things will be different. Istherehope - I'm at Jessops in Sheffield.

xxx


----------



## lollipops

lynsnjon- They are naughty aren't they! I am hoping when I start my next ISCI that my clinic don't get all awkward about giving us a prescription to get drugs elsewhere. As you say- treatment costs enough as it is! Why should we let clinics make an outrageous profit on the drugs! These doctors are never short of a bob or two- so they should give us the freedom to try and keep our costs down as much as possible.
Make sure you hold your ground girl!

Lolli x


----------



## Daisychain1985

Hi lolly happy new year hon  , I am also worried about getting drugs in time, My new clinic has given me no prescription and to just turn up on day 2 of my period for fsh test to see if I can start tx,  I am meant to start straight away and have no drugs, their gonal is£ 336 but from h&home is £240, I am worrying myself will have to buy drugs from them with no time to buy from h&h like I always do. This is really freaking me out, but from reading other postd seems the norm now. Barts actually told me to get drugs from h& home.
Have you any news when you will start again xxx


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

900 unit pen for Gonal F was £207 from Central Homecare when I did it last year - worth checking them out too!


----------



## Daisychain1985

Thanks Hazel that is a bargain x


----------



## kezzababes

Central homecare quoted me £664 for 4 900 pens so £166 each. I've just emailed them to check the quote.


----------



## Daisychain1985

Hi kezzababes that's  even better, how do you contact them, I have looked at their website, but link to drugs is not available, it says to scroll to bottom of page, but does not work, did you just e mail them or phone first x


----------



## kezzababes

I emailed them. And I've just used the same email address so hopefully he'll come back to me tomorrow


----------



## Daisychain1985

thanks Kezzababes I will email them now thanks for info


----------



## kezzababes

sarah- a 900 pen of gonal f with central homecare is 166GBP.


----------



## lollipops

Hey Sarah hun!!

Happy New Year !!!   

Wow, so you are starting up again ! I didn't realise that you brought your drugs from elsewhere. Has it saved you alot of money in the past? From reading the price differences on this thread , I bet getting your drugs from elsewhere helps you save alot.What I have noticed is the price difference between different places. Its mind boggling. I am scared that when I get to the stage of shopping around I wouldn't know where to start!  
So pleased you are back on FF. I only recently started back on here again. I had lurked for a while,posted the odd msg, but since I wasn't doing anything treatment related I didn't post too much. 
I am hoping to have another frozen go soon. First I have to have my tubal op. I then can start treatment 2 months after. So I am hoping to have the op in Feb and then start treatment in May. All being well.  
If you have any tips on shopping around for drugs- pm me!   
So what treatment are you having? And I see you are at a new clinic- where have you chosen to go?
So glad to have you on  here!   

Lolli x


----------



## Daisychain1985

Hi Lolli  , thanks hon, Barts were always good told us to get drugs from Healthcare & Home, cheaper than their dispensary, but from Hazels and Kezzababes posts have ordered from Central Homecare as Gonal F is cheaper than H&H, I think you have to shop around and maybe buy some from one place and others from another. Came to £1020 ouch That Gonal is sure dear, last 2 cycles with Menopur was about £680 , but this one will work so will be worth it  

So good to hear you are going again roll on May , hopr the tube op goes well   

I have been on the apimist thread for a while now and just started on over 40's last week or so 
I have gone to the Essex & Herts clinic, Barts let me down, don't want to give them any more money, going to go again very soon this week depending on fsh result.
Lovely to see you on here as well Sarah xx 


Thanks Hazel and Kezzababes xx


----------



## lollipops

Hi Sarah,

wishing you all the best for your fsh result  
I bet having a change of clinic has been quite refreshing and gave you a boost.
I too have only been on menopur , can I ask why they have suggested Gonal to you? I am hoping and    that 2011 is your year !
I am sending you       !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Lolli x


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

Wow that is so cheap - must have got an even better price from the manufacturer, even since I bought my drugs in July!
Amazing price - snap their hands off for that!


----------



## Daisychain1985

Kezzababes when I phoned they said was 207 I said been told was 166 but said no, ordered them now, did they quote you 166 then now that's just typical I have paid more arghhhhh.

Hi Lolli thanks hon was 9.8 last time so fingers crossed will be lower, said must be under 15 but I want it less than 9.8 or I will wait another month. When I went to new clinic they said Gonal was better and Barts had been using a protocol that was 8 years old and this gave better results, but I'm sure menopur is ok for some ladies just wanted to do something different this time, thanks for the  , yes indeed I hope it is our year and all the ff ladies year as well      

Sarah xxx


----------



## kezzababes

Sarah- I ordered them from healthcare at home in the end (long story) and it was £345 for 2 x gonal f pens 900 and 1 x ovitrelle. So I think the gonal f was £165 each. 
I doubled checked with her what I was getting so hopefully that is what I will get. 
And yes he confirmed on the email that central homecare do them for £166.


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

It might depend on which clinic you are with?


----------



## kezzababes

that is a point! hadn't thought of that. xxx


----------



## Daisychain1985

Sure is a bargain gutted now, but never mind, done and dusted now, still much cheaper than my clinic at £336


----------



## alex28

my friend did IVf in October and got her drugs from Asda at cost of £600 so much cheaper.  Her clinic did not mind but the problem she had was persuading her GP to supply her with the drawing up and injecting needles.  Luckily I had a spare sharps bin from years ago I gave to her.  She fnally got the needles from her GP after going to top man at her surgery though!


----------



## lollipops

Hi Ladies. Thanks so much for the advice. I have had a couple of people suggest getting quotes other places before leaping in with Asda, and then some ladies singing their praises about Asda. I think I will just have to call round and get some quotes when I start my next round.

Thanks you so much for replying.

Many congrats KandyKane on your bump!  x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

his thread might help
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=9821.0


----------



## hjanea

Just wanted to say Hi Lolli!!!
Helen.xxx


----------



## sabah m

Hello everyone

Anyone know where best to get gestone....don't know what doseage I need yet but for 4 weeks worth for FET cycle.

S


----------



## Zeka

I think most clinics are using an alternative to gestone at present due to ongoing manuf/dist issues. Sorry I don't know the name of the drug.


----------



## agate

prontogest?


----------



## pinks79

hi all 

just been given my list for the drugs i need for my next cycle  - going to look around to see if i can get it cheaper then the clinic - for central homecare do you have to ring them or can you email them to get a price 
most of it doesnt seem that bad just the gonal is expensive £90 a box  
thanks 
kirsty


----------



## Yellow38

Hello,

In case this is helpful to anyone the following are the quotes that I received this week for my prescription:-

Central Homecare 01420-543400
Gonal F 450iu pen x5 = £517.50
Cetrotide 0.25mg x7 = £193.20
Pregnyl 5,000iu x2 = £10.00
Cyclogest 400mg x36 = £48.00
Total = £768.70

[email protected] 0870-3332867
Gonal F 450iu pen x5 = £705.00
Cetrotide 0.25mg x7 = £158.27
Pregnyl 5,000iu x2 = £7.38
Cyclogest 400mg x36 = £28.65
Administration = £30.00
Total = £929.30 or £947.89 if you pay by credit card.

Merck Serono 0800 1218300
Gonal F 450iu pen x5 = 
Cetrotide 0.25mg x7 = 
Pregnyl 5,000iu x2 = 
Cyclogest 400mg x36 = 
Total = £654.34

Note: with Merck Serono there is no breakdown, but clearly this is cheaper.  I was told by my clinic that this company manufactur the gonalF hence it is cheaper.  Not sure if this is available to everyone or whether this is because my clinic has a contract with them.

Anyway, hope useful.
Yellow


----------



## pinks79

thanks yellow38 very useful  - theres a big difference in price --  
worked mine to be £658 which was cheaper than i expected BUT-- i think my consultant got my drug wrong as they are keeping me on the same as last time just increasing it from the beginning they wrote down that i needed gonal but i just looked at the bottle and its menopur -- so il have to call and check with them -- dont want to get a lot of prices and it be for the wrong thing


----------



## Tama

Good morning,

Wonder if someone can tell me if they have been able to buy Prontogest? I have been given a prescription from Dr G for gestone however there seems to be a shortage of it and Healthcare at Home and Centrel Health Care can't get it and I have also tried Asda/Tesco etc with no luck so now trying to get the prontogest which is the same thing just different name, if anyone has purchased this and has a contact I would be most grateful.

Many thanks

Tama


----------



## kdb

T - have you tried Rigcharm Pharmacy?


----------



## Tama

Hello hun, no haven't tried them. Are they in London? Sorry if you have told me this before    Head is all over the place    I'll google them now. The problem I have is that everthing is on one script so if they do have it but are a lot more ££ for the other bits I'm a little stuck - just me trying to save as much money as I can! How are you? xx


----------



## kdb

Hi T - just did a search on FF and their details are Rigcharm Pharmacy, 93 Watney Street, Shadwell, London, E1 2QE. (Contact: Yasser Latif)
Telephone 020 7790 9150

They're in London but they do deliver.

If I were you I'd call Jessica and ask her to have Dr G do a separate px for the Gestone / progesterone in oil. Check with Rigcharm but they may accept a fax if it comes direct from Dr G's office.


----------



## Tama

Thanks hun, you're a super star    I called Rigcharm, they have gestone in stock but it's the 50 mg so would have to buy two lots at £7 each so £14 for 100mg. I just called Central Home Care and they can get the prontogest which is £9.95 for 100mg. Not sure what to do now! Do you think prontogest is okay? Central Home Care are much cheaper on all the other bits, pred, clexane etc. So could just do it all with them if you think the prontogest is the same as gestone? xxx


----------



## Han72

Hiya, scuse me for butting in but FYI the ARGC seems to be prescribing prontogest for its patients due to the lack of 100mg gestone on the market. Personally I always feel if the notoriously fussy Mr T's happy with it, it must be ok!

xxx


----------



## Tama

Thanks Nix    I guess it should be okay then    I just want to get it all sorted out and have the drugs ready for when I need them. Just one more thing to be able to tick off my list    x


----------



## kdb

Hi T - Agate posted something about this the other day, maybe on the FGA thread or the Pregnant with Immunes thread - essentially Gestone is just more commonly known / prescribed here because it's the name licensed for the UK.  (I *think* that's what she said - but yes, please don't worry, it's the same goodness that will be going into your butt cheek!)

Good luck!!!!!!!!!  xoxox


----------



## Tama

Thanks hun - just the thought of multi injections makes me a little   ......  Ah well that bfp is waiting for me so I will do anything    xx


----------



## lollipops

Helen!

Hi,how are you? I hope you are ok.
You trying again this year?

Xxx


----------



## istherehope

hi everone,
just got all med from clinic today as i couldnt get outside. it cost me £910  and would find cheaper outside.....  started today finger cross will get bfp.


----------



## Tama

Good luck istherehope    xx


----------



## istherehope

thanks tama 

i need a luck xx


----------



## Greyhounds

I hate to post a negative review on what was an excellent supplier but I feel I need to warn you all. Central Homecare have been really bad at processing prescriptions for the past fortnight so much so that I had to complain to the manager yesterday.

My original big order and several tops up prescriptions which were faxed over by my clinic were dealt with brilliant efficiency and within the hour of getting the faxed script they were on the phone to me arranging delivery and payment.

CH moved offices on the 11th Feb. The day before I needed more Clexane and my clinic faxed over a script. Never heard from them on Thurs so I called them a couple of times on Fri to confirm that the fax had got through and to arrange payment. It was explained to me that they were moving offices and since my order was not massively urgent they would follow up on Monday. By the following Wednesday no-one had called me and I had to chase up again and demanded to pay there and then and to arrange delivery as it had now become an urgent order - basically they had forgotten to contact me.

On Monday I again needed a top up of drugs and the whole saga started again, only this time my order was very urgent. I called to confirm that they had got my order on Mon am and they said that someone would call me shortly. By Tues 11am no-one had so I spoke to the manager (Mandy) who apologised profusely at the poor service I have been receiving from them.

I know I am not the only one with this problem and at least one other FF has not heard from them a day after the script has been sent over by the clinic.

CH are still the cheapest on many of the drugs we are prescribed but I just thought I should mention that are becoming lax in their customer service and are taking some chasing up so if you need stuff urgently you may have to get a few days worth of drugs from the clinic just to be on the safe side (and this really pains me!)

*I Just need to add that the opinions expressed on this post are personal experiences/opinions and not FF opinions. 
FF Team Leader.*


----------



## Little Yellow Bird

Hi Ladies

I am just about to start my 2nd IVF cycle at Bourn Hall - self funded this time so I'm sourcing the drugs myself.

They've given me a prescription and I've followed the advise about different pharmacies and rung round a few.
I think I've struck lucky with Healthcare at Home and can't believe how much of a difference there is in pricing between Central Homecare and them - a saving of £1088.94 !! I am guessing Central Homecare is tied in as a supplier for Bourn Hall as their quotes were exactly the same.

My initial prescription is:
Healthcare at Home Central 
Cetrotide 0.25 x 4 36.80 148.00
Crinone x 15 11.50 35.00
Gonal F 900iu pen x 3 368.46 1116.00 
Luveris 75iu x 4 25.30 232.00

442.06 1531.00

I couldn't believe it when they quoted me over the phone so faxed my prescription through to them to do me a written quote - they rang me back to clarify what I needed and emailed me a quote - exactly the same !!
No admin or delivery charge either !

I'm about to place my order so hopefully won't get any nasty surprises when they ring me to take payment !

LYB


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

That price for Gonal F is almost unbelieveable.

Healthcare at home were tied to my clinic when I did treatment - The London Women's Clinic.
But I managed to get the Gonal F for £200 and something per pen from Central Home Care.


----------



## kezzababes

LYB- that is a great price for gonal f.

I've been quoted £862 for the following from [email protected]. central homecare were about £30 more expensive and superdrug were £1450!

1 x suprecur spray
3 x 900 pens of gonal f
10 x menopur
12 x clexane 20mg
1 x ovitrelle.

So I went with them and I'm waiting for the call to say they've got my script and to take payment.


----------



## HGG x

Yellow38 thanks for your info that was really helpful for me. Has anybody bought different drugs from different companies and if so how did you manage the prescriptions?

Thanks and   to all

Kate x


----------



## agate

you'd need to ask your clinic to put different meds on different scripts so that you can use them with different pharmacies


----------



## Sue1982

Hi girls
I new on this and I'm going to Cyprus to do my first ivf cycle next month and I would like to know if someone can help me with information here to buy cheap drugs and some pharmacy that accept international prescriptions. 
My prescription is: 5x gonal f 450iu and 6x cetrotide 0,20mg
Thanks Susana


----------



## AmandaB1971

Hi Susana

If you read back through the thread you'll get an idea of which pharmacies to approach.



Axxx


----------



## Mixy

For what it's worth, I just sent my script via postal mail to Central Homecare on Thursday.  They called me Friday and they delivered today.  They may have sorted out their teething problems with their move or it's a fax issue because postal mail worked out fine for me.  Their mailing address remained the same.


----------



## Fraggles

Hi
My GP rewrote my overseas script and faxed it to Central Homecare, I received the drugs the next day so based on this too it looks like they may well indeed have sorted it.
x


----------



## Yxx

Hi

Does anyone know if the supply of 100mg/2ml Gestone is back to normal yet?  

My GP has kindly prescribed my meds for my FET but I now wonder if I will be able to get the Gestone.

Will a pharmacy only fill my script if they can get all items? Or give me what they can for now and wait for the remainder? 

It also doesn't state Gestone exactly only Progesterone injection, dose and the amount required.  Therefore could they find an alternative (like Prontogest) or give me double the smaller dose ampoules?

Sorry for all the questions.  Won't be able to get to a pharmacy until the weekend.

Thanks
Yxx


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

Yes a pharmacy will fill part of a script and give you an owing slip for the rest. If you want to shop around though for a place with supplies then you must have separate scripts or keep hold of it as you can't get meds from one script in different places as legally they have to keep the document.

Also I do not know about the gestone situation - you could contact the company and ask.

If they have not specified a brand then the pharmacy can supply any and they could import for you if they are willing to do so. It might be quite expensive to do this. They can give smaller amps to make a dose if the doctor has not specified a size of ampoule.

Here is the gestone manufacturer details....

Nordic Pharma Limited 
1650 Arlington Business Park, Reading , Berkshire , RG7 4SA Telephone: +44 (0) 118 929 8233 
Fax: +44 (0) 118 929 8234 
E-mail: [email protected] 
Medical Information Direct Line: +44 (0) 800 121 8924 
Customer Care direct line: +44 (0) 118 929 8236 
Medical Information Fax: +44 (0) 44 1748 828801

[/t][/t]


----------



## ababyb

Hi ladies, new to this thread, looking into the price of meds and cant get over the difference! am going to be self funding my next treatment and would like to save where possible. 

little yellow bird was very impressed with the saving you were making, hope you dont mind me asking but did you get any nasty surprises when you placed your order?


----------



## Yxx

Thanks Hazel for the contact info.

The response I received from Nordic was that they are currently only producing the 50mg/ml fill as this is more versatile for their customers and they are responding to customer demand for these.

No wonder seeing as those who want 100mg/2ml are having to get double the amount in 50mg/ml and therefore driving up the demand for this low dose.

They went on to say that if I am still having trouble obtaining Gestone then ask my pharmacist to contact them directly.  Not sure what difference this will make seeing as they are not making them.

I now need to see if I can get my GP to change my script to state double the amount of 50s to make the same amount in 100s she has pescribed for me.

Lucky that I do still have time on my side to get this sorted.

Yxx


----------



## Tama

Morning ladies,

I'm currently having to use prontogest as I can't get hold of gestone. I'm using 100mg per day. Does anyone know if you can get the 50mg of gestone at the moment? 

Prontogest is costing £9.95 per day so am really trying to get the gestone to help with costs. 

If anyone has any info that would be great.

Thanks Tama x


----------



## fluffy jumper

Just to say I just paid £75 for prostap at Asda (my clinic were going to charge £200)


----------



## hurshy

Hi ladies,

I received my prescription on Friday & will be phoning on Monday to get quotes. Does anyone know if the oral contraceptive pill (I've been prescribed microgynon) is free of charge from [email protected]/central homcare etc or does it need to be prescribed by my gp to be free?

Thank you ladies

hurshy X


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

It won't be free on private prescription. But in the bigger picture of what you are spending I seriously wouldn't bother getting it from the GP-  it is wasting their time and yours. If it is for an indication other than contraception, they are not supposed to give it free anyway, but most people would get away with it.

Do check the price, but when I got mine in Boots for fertility treatment it was the minimum dispensing fee and was really cheap - less than a fiver.


----------



## hurshy

Thanks for your reply Hazel!

Congrats on you BFP  

X


----------



## Little Yellow Bird

ababyb - I didn't get any major nasty surprises when i received my drugs from [email protected] The only problem I have was that they didn't supply the correct needles even though i asked them to supply all the necessary stuff. 
My DH phoned to complain and was told that it was our clinics fault for not putting it on the prescription. Apparently they just put in a standard pack of stuff when they dispatch your order. I managed to get some needles from my clinic but had a bit of a panic on the first night i was supposed to be doing my injections and had to muddle through using 1 needle twice ! If you're thinking of using [email protected] just make sure your clinic puts all the necessary info on your script !
I have had a repeat order from [email protected] since and they delivered next day. Price-wise they're fab !

LYB


----------



## kezzababes

LYB- I had the same problem but called and they dispatched one the same day and it came the next day. Then went to my clinic for the baseline and they gave me another batch. So now I've got too many needles!!! Oh well I'll take them back when finished.


----------



## Sunshine Gal

Hello Ladies 

Could anyone please give me some of advice on the cheapest place to buy Humira from I was told yesterday that I would need to go on it but not really where to buy it from etc!  Any advice would be helpful!

Thank you 

Sunshine Gal x


----------



## Tama

Hello hun,

I purchased mine from Healthcare at Home, it cost £750 for two pre filled injection pens. I'm not sure if there is anyone that is offering it for cheaper at the moment. Hope this helps a little. Good luck hun


----------



## Sunshine Gal

Hi Tama 

Thank you for the reply, a couple of people have said Healthcare at Home so I'll give them a call!  My sister paid £780 five years ago so it looks like it may have gone down a bit since then!  I phoned the local Tesco and they quoted approx £900 but I wasn't sure on the dosaged I'd need!

Thank you again, hope everything is going well for you!

Sunshine gal xx


----------



## Guest

Hi wounder if you coul help I've been quoted 800 - 900 pound for my meds with the clinic do u think this is reasonable or would u try and get them yourself I'm on 300 menopur  and buserelin also clexane Thanks


----------



## Guest

Thanks h&p do I have to ask them to provide needles I have some but not todo the full cycle


----------



## Han72

Hi AD - kinda depends on your clinic/the pharmacy. Some of them provide the needles automatically, some of them you have to give 'em a nudge to remind them you can't drink the stuff so some syringes and needles might come in handy  

xxx


----------



## Guest

Han lol thank you central health care said they wool provide them xx


----------



## greatgazza

Hi all

I have just got some quotes for clexane 40mg and i would be interested to know if anyone has found any better quotes than these:

Asda box of 10 40mg £39.76 (i want 28 for now so would be £119.2

Tesco said 28 x 40mg would be £135.64

Chemistree (local to me in Watford but believe there are others round the country)said 28 x 40mg would be £113

Thanks

GGxx


----------



## greatgazza

Hi again

Blimey, scrub that, just called my local boots and they're saying they can do it for £53.94 for 28 x 40mg!!!!  I queried it as it's such a big difference and she said that for private prescriptions chemists can charge what they want.... i thought i'd read somewhere that asda would be the cheapest as they do IVF drugs without any mark up or something.....confused.com


GG xx


----------



## greatgazza

Hmmmmm i reckon the boots pharmacist i spoke to must have got it wrong.....  I just registered on the boots website someone on here mentioned and typed in the prescription info and it's £135.61......  it couldn't possibly be so different with boots online and boots instore could it  might sprint up there and get it before she changes her mind!!  it can't be right...

GGx


----------



## Tama

GG snap her hand off   I paid £138 for 4 weeks worth of 40mg clexane so if Boots can do it for less than half that it's a bargin! Quick get down there now   xx


----------



## greatgazza

Well i did get it for £53.94!!  Totally surprised at such a huge difference and the fact that Boots was the cheapest.  

Give your local one a call if you have one and hope you can get something similar.  They did say the prices change every month but i really keep thinking someone's going to tell me it's a mistake!!

Gg xx


----------



## Tama

Wow that's amazing. I have a script for clexane that needs filling so will call Boots in the village tomorrow - fingers crossed they will offer the same great price   xx


----------



## greatgazza

Good luck.  Let us know how you get on

GG xx


----------



## Guest

Hi ladies just got my drug list and in confused it's got menopur 1,200iu multidose vial x 3 As anyone heard of this as I was under the impression it was like last time in powder and 75iu ? Please help this is what ive been giving 

Clexane 20mg x30 £159.30

Menopur 1,200iu x3 £868

Buserlin 5.5mls x3 £56.37

Utrogestan 200mg capsules box 15 x 4 £29.72

Grand total of £1124.85 

Not sure weather to have it as it is or shop around


----------



## greatgazza

Hi AD

can't help you with the menopaur question as never used it but just been to boots online and 20mg clexane x 30 is £109.04.  If you look back at my posts from yesterday i managed to get 40mg clexane x 28 for £53.94 from my local boots chemist which was way cheaper than their own online prices so it might be worth a call to your local one.  If you can save £50/60/70 on that then you may be able to make savings on each of them, it's still an expensive business but if you save a few hundred it's still worth it.  Depends how much time you have i guess but i made about 5 calls yesterday and if they didn't have the drug in stock they could usually get it for the next day so might be worth a bit of phone bashing.

GGxx


----------



## Guest

Thanks GG


----------



## JasmineX

AD - Your quote seems a bit expensive. I got all my drugs from Central Homecare and I was so impressed with the prices and the service. They are currently the cheapest for menopur (about £12 for 75iu) - although I've never heard of the multidose menopur before. I read somewhere they are starting to do menopur  in a pen now - maybe its that?

Anyway the thing I liked about Central Homecare is that they gave me a full pack of all the right needles, swabs, cotton pads, sharps bin and even an instruction booklet, all in!

The other thing is that I did get my GP to prescribe the my clexane, so that was the cheapest of all   

Good luck sourcing your drugs.

 

Jasmine
X


----------



## Guest

Thanks Jasmine I was planning on going to gps and seeing if they will help me I've booked in in a week so fingers crossed he already told me he wouldn't do menopur but would try to help me out on the rest X


----------



## greatgazza

The GP thing is such a lottery it makes me mad!! ggggrrrrr.  

Mine referred me to see a haemo consultant as I am positive for Factor V leiden and I wanted to try and get clexane on the NHS and the consultant said she would recommend that the GP could prescribe it so I went to see GP on thurs but the letter hadn't come through from my appt a month before.  I chased it up but when GP got it he said that it didn't specifically say to prescribe it 'on the NHS' and she had also put some 50/50 comments about studies being undecided whether it helped with mc/implantation etc so he said it would probably get rejected.  I called the haemo's sec to try and get it slightly reworded but the consultant was on holiday.  I need to take it from Monday so asked them to get someone else to look at it and they decided that as my tx wasn't on the NHS i shouldn't get clexane on the NHS.  The first consultant had agreed and i thought i was sorted and was at least saving a bit of money on that!!! Grrr.

If you actually have a diagnosed blood clotting issue then it may be worth asking for a referral to a haemo if your GP doesn't help in the first instance, but as i said it's all a complete lottery and totally ridiculous.

GGxx


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

Once you are actually pregnant with antiphospholipid syndrome or factor V leiden, it is worth asking again as you are at high risk of clots in pregnancy.

There is some research going on at the thrombosis centre at Kings College Hospital that if you are a reasonably local patient you could enquire about. There may be some studies going on that you could enroll on.


----------



## JasmineX

I got diagnosed with antiphospholipid antibody syndrome through the NHS prior to starting IVF treatment. I guess that is why my GP was happy to prescribe clexane for me...but she did also prescribe cyclogest because its cheap   

Jasmine
X


----------



## greatgazza

Thanks Hopeful Hazel, yes I was going to try again on (fingers crossed) getting a BFP.  My GP prescribed everything else, progynova, prednisolone, aspirin, cyclogest... as long as they can find another reason for taking it other than fertility/ivf i think they can push it through.

I'm curious as to what antiphospholipid antibody syndrome is and whether i will have been tested for it or should be.... is it similar to Factor V?  Same treatment?

GG xx


----------



## agate

gg: antiphospholipid antibody (APLA) syndrome is an acquired thrombophilia rather than a genetic thrombophilia like factor V- but its treated in a similar way - clexane (and sometimes aspirin, and often steroids).  One of the level 1 tests is to test for APL antibodies in your blood - and if you have a positive result it means you have another 'sticky blood' problem.  there is a bit in my faq about thrombophilias under T.


----------



## greatgazza

thanks agate, i did have a quick look on the faq and wondered if that was what it was


----------



## Guest

Hi all this is the best quote I got from central health care gp wouldn't give me clexane but would give me Utrogestan so saving 26.40 on that   

Clexane 20mg x 30 = £111.90
 
Menopur 1200iu Multidose Vial x 3 = £621.00
 
Buserelin 5.5ml vial x 3 = £49.41
 
Utrogestan 200mg 15 in box  x 4 = £26.40
 
This comes to a total of £808.7


----------



## Guest

For got to put care price was £ 1114.70 so a saving of £305


----------



## JasmineX

Great news AD! See, its worth shopping around. You can spend the money you've saved on lots of treats to keep you distracted during the 2ww   

Jasmine
X


----------



## Guest

Lol I so will do that jasmine


----------



## Dolly Rage

Just pasting my post from the FGA thread here in case anyone else still buying clexane. i bought from Asda for £4.03 a syringe (40mg) and then someone else posted and said they paid £59 for 28 i.e.around £2!!!. Then I read your posts here where other people have managed to buy from Boots at this low price.  


But it looks like it might be a system error but worthwhile getting in there before they correct it.      


Was so shocked at the Boots clexane price that just called my local one at Victoria station - as was thinking that could maybe go back to ASDA and ask for refund of the difference if they are supposed to sell at cost price and Boots are still cheaper. Anyhoo I actually think its a system error at Boots - I asked how much 98 syringes would cost and she said..................£59.93, then she put in 28 and got the same price and then 10 and got the same price i.e. it looks like a system error and no matter the quantity it comes up with the same price. So anyone who does need clexane go and buy it now before they correct it. Am kicking myself that I could have bought all 98 for £60!!!. She said they probably would have queried that but if you are only buying 28 they are unlikely to realise.


----------



## Tama

Ladies thanks so much for the info on the clexane and Boots. I went today to my local Boots. I had a script for 6 weeks of 40mg clexane. It cost me £54.86!!!! I had to stop myself from smiling while they took the money and gave me the drugs    I paid £138 for 4 weeks worth from Central Healthcare last time


----------



## greatgazza

I know it's crazy isn't it.  I'm trying to get another script from FGA so that i can fill it now as I'm not sure how long this 'happy accident' will last......I feel a bit bad/naughty when i'm in the shop and keep waiting for the alarms to go off and security to nab me but they're a huge corporation and it's not our fault is it? If we were just joe bloggs filling a prescription from them off the street we would just accept it wouldn't we.

GGxx


----------



## Tama

I felt a bit like that too nearly ran out with my bag of clexane    They gave us a price and we accepted it, it isn't our place to say sorry are you sure you don't want to charge us more than that   x


----------



## Yxx

Just wondering if anyone can help.

My lovely GP prescribed my meds for my upcoming FET but she was told by the partners at her practice that she shouldn't have really so she will not be able to help me again if needed.

She did provide a script for needles but they were 0.5mm which I don't believe are correct. I therefore didn't go back and ask for another script for all the correct needles and syringes I need.  I think it is cheaper for me to just buy them direct anyway rather than pay 3 lots of perscription charges.

All I need to know now is the right size needle needed for injecting Gestone.  I cannot remember for the life of me what size I used last time.  I found 2 different gauge needles in my medicine cupboard and know of one other I couldn't locate.  They were blue 23G 1", blue 23G 1 1/4" and the other I know is green.

What gauge needle are you guys using?

Thanks
Yxx


----------



## Tama

Hiya hun,

I have the 23 gauge 1 1/4 needles for the gestone injections. I have a larger longer size for drawing up just so I can get to the bottom if the glass vile. Wishing you lots of luck for your FET tx    xx


----------



## JasmineX

Hi Yxx, Tama is spot on - green needle for drawing up and the blue one 23G 1 1/4 for injecting. Gestone is not fun, I've been on it for 3 days and I can barely sit down on my bum its so bruised (anyone got any tips?)  The needle going in and the injection don't hurt though.

Good luck

 

Jasmine
XXX


----------



## Tama

Jasmine, I don't really have any tips as such re the gestone, however, I have found that pressing hard after the shot seems to stop the bruising so much and having a warm shower after seems to help too. Someone told me to massage the area after to stop the lumps but I still have them! I've been taking it just over 5 weeks and have to say my bum is rather sore   Good luck   xx


----------



## JasmineX

Thanks Tama - Last night I popped the Gestone vial in my bra to warm up for 10minutes first, massaged after injecting and then had warm shower. Pleased to report that today I am able to both walk and sit down without too much pain


----------



## Yxx

Thanks Tama and Jasmine.  Will get on an order some blue 1 1/4".

I too got a slightly lumpy bum last time.  Not sure what else I did other than warming the ampoule, pressing firmly after injecting and massaging for some time after to help warm and disperse the oil.  Sure I would have a visibly weird looking bum if I hadn't done this though.

Do you have to inject in the morning or can you choose when?  Was hoping to do it in the evening this time and sleep it off rather than having to sit down gingerly at work and perhaps people noticing (on new project and move around a bit more).

Little annoyed at myself.  Nearly gave the game away to my middle sister that we are trying for a sibling.  I bought some new pregnacare conception tablets back in December but I had a reaction to them so went back the original ones.  My sis confided in me that she is currently pregnant, only 7 weeks but has had 2 consecutive miscarriages.  Rather than waste these tablets I gave them to her saying they were leftovers and I didn't need them any more.  A few days later she asked if I had bought them especially for her to which I repeated my story.  However unbeknown to me the box had a manufacture date on them aswell as expirey.  Only blooming is Sept 2010 so well after I took them previously for DD.  Not sure I got away with it but tried to change the subject.

Feel a little awkward that if it works for us again that I will steal some of her limelight what with it being her first.  

Yxx


----------



## AmandaB1971

Sorry this is completely off topic but I just had to post and say you have all had me howling laughing reading this thread!  I just have this mental image of you all running down the street with your Clexane tucked under your arms and security pursuing you!

I hear Boots are going to issue a press release tomorrow for FF's most wanted the Great Clexane Robbers!!   

 to you all and I hope it's a sign of the luck to come! 

Axxxxxxxx


----------



## greatgazza

Ha ha Amanda   i do feel like some terrible criminal and i'm going to see my mug shot on crime watch any day soon!! 

GGx


----------



## kdb

Hi Jasmine - if it's painful to sit down then you might be doing your jabs too low down?  If you put your thumb on your hip bone, then extend your index finger around to your butt cheek - that's the perfect spot.  So, it's the same level as your hip bone basically!  Was much higher than I thought, and once I started jabbing there I had fewer incidences of hitting a vein.  In my 10 or so weeks of taking Gestone I never had any lumps.


----------



## JasmineX

kdb - Really? I didn't realize. I thought that would be too high and was a bit scared I would hit bone and not muscle. I'm going to try it tonight. No lumps - that's a miracle! Thank you SO MUCH     

Jasmine
X


----------



## kdb

Hope it worked for you - I think I was watching some gestone videos on youtube and saw it there!


----------



## Oldbird

Ladies does the precription have to state whether the Gonal F is a pen or vial - just rang Asda for a quote and they said they can't accept my precription unless it states pen or vial?
Also my clinic have precribed me 10 x 450 gonal F - on average does everyone use the 10, it's just that it is a lot of money. Also is 7 x 0.25 cetrotide normal?
Many thanks


----------



## Yellow38

Hi Oldbird,

Can't answer the q about vials or pens (although I had thought they were pens as standard??!!)

Re your prescription, I was prescribed exactly that, I think it is unlikely you will stimm for less than 10 days (for me it was 14 even on SP), and because I ended up with not enough drugs towards the end I had a right game trying to get hold of them on the Saturday, won't bore you with the details, but needless to say I would not want to go through that again, so I would say go for the 10 days worth and if you do end up using less than all the better.  Cetrotide, again I was given 7 days worth so seems right to me.

Hope that helps
Yellow


----------



## Oldbird

Thanx Yellow!
I think I better just get busy phoning round on Monday and find some cheaper quotes!


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

It depends on your dose - my clinic give me 3 x 900 unit gonal F pens as I am usually on 225 units and respond well over 9-10 days.


----------



## Oldbird

Hazel it is 450iu x 10. 
Also being a pharmacist can you help with the prescription description of Gonal F - does it need to say injection/pen or vial? Thanks


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

If I were dispensing the prescription in community, then yes it would need to be clarified what product was intended.


----------



## PiePig

does anyone know if boots have sorted out the clexane error or not yet?


----------



## PiePig

I can happily report that the answer to my above question is not...BARGAIN!!


----------



## greatgazza

That's good piepig! I've managed to get another script for some more clexane so might hot foot it and get it on Monday if their 'special offer' is still on.... 

Ggx


----------



## greatgazza

Piepig, how much clexane were you getting and how much was it?  I was wondering that if you were getting a lesser amount like 10 or something then it wouldn't work in our favour as their system seems stuck on the £50-£60 mark regardless of amount

GGxx


----------



## PiePig

6 weeks worth for £54ish.


----------



## pinkpixie

Hi
Just bookmarking as hopefully will be starting treatment again and will be paying for immune drugs (hopefully going to see if we can get out funding for the ICSI transferred to CARE).


xx
h


----------



## greatgazza

hi winsome, what is it you're going to need?

ggx


----------



## Oldbird

i rang asda, fazely chemist, merck serono and my own hospital.
Asda £1600 aprox, faz £1800 approx, merck £1100 approx, hospital £1000 approx. ordered today from my hospital - they get gonal F and cetrotide cheap but the HCG and pessaries dearer.


----------



## greatgazza

if you're after clexane take a look on page 85 on this thread and give your local boots a call.

GGx


----------



## AmandaB1971

greatgazza said:


> if you're after clexane take a look on page 85 on this thread and give your local boots a call.
> 
> GGx


You're very naughty!!   Boots are going to be bankrupt at this rate!


----------



## hurshy

Hi all,

Having found this thread so very useful i thought i'd post the quotes i received for my prescription (all quotes were rec'd from 28/03/11 - 05/04/11)

Suprecur Spray x2 bottles
Menopur 300ius x12
Ovitrelle (250 mcg per ampoule) x1
Microgynon 30 x2 blister packs
Prontogest (100 mg per ml) x20

[email protected] £933.16 (2% credit card chg, no chg for debit card)
Central Homecare £873.66
Lister Pharmacy £1314.53 (collection only & £4.50 dispensing fee per item)
Calea £943.72

All quotes included delivery (exept the Lister Pharmacy) & I always asked if there were credit card charges & did they include all consumables (syringes, needles etc).


----------



## agate

I just needed an extra packet of 10 menopur this morning - and was very surprised to hear that boots, superdrug and asda can't get it at the moment due to some sort of shortage from the manufacturer.  luckily I could still get it posted from rigcharm but it would have been £15 cheaper if asda had been able to get it.  I'm used to gestone being difficult to get, but not menopur!


----------



## Tama

Afternoon ladies, just to let you know Boots clexane price is still the cheapest! 

Agate hope you managed to get the menopur in the end xx


----------



## Lieve

hey girls,

I know its a long shot, but I dont live in the UK - does anyone know where I could top up my Prednisolone and Clexane for the Netherlands? I also could ship it here, but I think that would be quite costly... Has anyone done it (ship it) and knows approx. how much an English pharmacy would maybe charge to do that?

Im also interested in shipping Progynova (or Cyclacur) and Utrogestan pessaries 200mg (or 2x 100mg) - if anyone knows?
I tried to stock up as much as I could in Greece, but it was limited what I could bring home.

Advice welcome 
Cheers,
Lxx


----------



## Lilirose

Similar question to Lieve's, living in Dublin, have to get Humira as my cytokines are so high, the girl in ARGC said she thought Healthcare @ Home would be able to courier it over to me.  Anyone know how to contact them??  I need to ring and see what the story is.  She did fax my script to them and said they'd ring me but havent' heard anything.

thanks 

Lilirose


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

http://www.hah.co.uk/contact-us

/links

Not sure about the Netherlands question - can you not get a prescription dispensed there?


----------



## Han72

Hi Lieve

as Hazel says I'm surprised you can't get utrogestan and progynova in Holland? Have you already tried? Or is it a matter of trying to source it at a lower price?

xxx


----------



## greatgazza

hi ladies

just read back for 6 pages but can't see what i need so gonna ask here.  I need to get gestone, is it still hard to come by?  what can you use instead that's better than cyclogest for progesterone levels as mine are a bit concerningly low, prontogest?

anyone got recent quotes for gestone they can let me have? 100mg injections for 4/52.  Plus 1 1/2" needle and 2ml syringe i think it says.

if gestone isn't available would a pharmacy give you an alternative or do you need to get another prescription for something else?

thanks

GGx 

Also, not sure if the boots clexane price has now been corrected, i managed to get some more at my local boots in watford at the cheaper price but someone else had to pay the higher price at one in london so worth ringing first


----------



## Tama

Hiya GG 

I had to get my last scripted filled with Central Healthcare and got prontogest (as they only had the 50mg gestone and worked out more expensive to have 2 x 50mg gestone than one 100mg prontogest). I paid £9.95 per 100mg of prontogest - which is what I paid with them before. They include the needles etc in that price.

My previous scriped I filled at my local Boots and got gestone. They could only get me the 50mg but the price was so much better than [email protected] or Central Healthcare. I paid £5.00 for 2 x 50mg. When I called them this time they couldn't get gestone so had to go back to Central. Boots don't include the needles etc so had to pay for them on top but only worked out about £5.00.

Worth checking out your local Boots to see if they can get it or Tesco/Superdrug. 

Hope this helps   

Tama x


----------



## Tama

Hello hun, are the powders in glass viles? If so draw up the liquid and put into powder one, it will mix in the glass vile, then you draw up the liquid/powder and put into powder two. And then the same for powder three. Once all three powders are mixed (with just one liquid) you draw that up and do one injection. Hope that makes sense?! Good luck xx


----------



## Tama

Mmm not sure about the syringe, sorry. The ones I had were just plastic with nothing in them. I hope someone comes along to help with that one hun   xx


----------



## greatgazza

sorry ladies can't help with that one as i'm in a pickle myself!!

Tama you mentioned getting one of your scripts from my local boots which i may be doing as i'm struggling to source gestone or prontogest and need it asap.  However, the dozy mare didn't understand what needles etc she needed to give me and isn't sure she can get them??  It says on the script "+ 1 1/2" needle & 2ml syringe" and she doesn't know what to give me! She was asking me to find out brand names and i was in such a flap i actually spoke to Dr gorgy on the phone and asked him but how/why would he know that!  Anyway just wondered what brand names yours were from boots?? Although i'm sure you've long chucked the packaging away.  I'm really confused as to how this is proving difficult, i thought the syringes etc would be the easy bit, how can a pharmacist not know what to give me?

GGx


----------



## agate

gg:  if you need syringes and needles in a hurry, your gp surgery might give you some to tide you over - and then you can just buy a whole box of 100 syringes and 100 needles from somewhere like medisave.co.uk- needles and syringes are not expensive and don't need a px - common brands are terumo and bd plastipak - the usual size is 2ml (actually a 2.5ml) syringe.  the needle length is often 1&1/2 inch and they are usually 28 guage (thickness) green - nurses sometimes call them IM (intramuscular needles) -  my boots were useless at giving me needles - had to get them from gp, then buy them online

/links


----------



## greatgazza

thanks agate.

Now i have some info hopefully these muppets can get them for me!!   Not sure if my GPs is open tomorrow, might call them first thing and find out, otherwise if boots can't get them and GPs is shut should i just try loads of other chemists tomorrow? otherwise i can't start to take it

GGx


----------



## ♥MillyMax♥

Hi Ladies

I have seen mention on this thread about Boots being the most reasonable on Clexane costs, can anyone explain does this matter what private prescription you are given for example I am having treatment in the states with dual care at The Hammersmith (private wing in Harley St) and could get a script from either the states, a Professor at The Hammersmith or Harley St.

MM
x


----------



## Tama

GG, Boots were a bit dippy with me about the syringes and needles too! I had to take some in to show them! OKay so the syringes I have say the following;

2ml
BD Plastipak
Becton Dickinson S.A
Ref: 300185

The giving needle is also Becton Dickinson blue top, 23 gauge 1 1/4" - ref: 300700.

Then the drawing up needle (you need something longer to get into the bottom of the glass vile. They are green 21 gauge, 2". Ref: 301155 also Becton Dickinson. 

You should also ask for 'snappers' to take the tops off the glass viles - you shouldn't really snap them off without something to protect your hand and the snappers stop the vile splitting.

Hope this helps hun - good luck


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

Hi - I am a pharmacist and I would rather not be called a dozy mare, dippy or a muppet thanks!

We are not taught about devices very much at college. We are taught extensively about the drugs and therapeutics, pathology, chemistry, how to develop drugs, and produce pharmaceuticals. We are only taught the basics of routes of administration and devices. Those of us in hospital learn more of course, but as part of post graduate studies. 

Pharmacists hardly ever supply the sharps and virtually never keep them in stock. I work in a hospital and we keep no injection devices at all in the pharmacy that are not prefilled syringes. 
The needles, syringes and techniques are generally left to the nurses on the wards and clinics.

If they are not on the pharmacy system as items that can be ordered through their wholesalers or normally prescribed then you can't expect a community pharmacy to know what to give you.

Your clinic should have provided them for you.


----------



## Tama




----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

No worries I know it was meant a bit in jest   

Hope it helps to know that this is something we are not taught! Your community pharmacist wants to get it right for you.


----------



## greatgazza

Oops!  Sorry Hazel, didn't mean to offend    And it certainly wasn't directed at you or any other pharmacists but this particular lady today made my already very stressful day much more so and i was at the end of my tether.

I'd actually spoken to her on the phone about whether they had gestone 100mg in stock and she said they didn't but they could get it for me tomorrow but they wanted to see the script before they ordered it so as it was about 4pm i rushed down there to show it to her so they could do that.  When i got there she said there wasn't actually any 100mg available as there were manufacturing issues - i already knew this, hence the call beforehand to check they could get it so I'd had a wasted trip and had wasted time that could have been on the phone trying to urgently find some (i've got a threatened miscarriage and progesterone levels are very low).  I ended up going home and trying again then realised i might have to get it with boots but wanted to check about the needles/syringes etc soI called again and she asked me to go back down there to show her the script so she could see if they had them, it was now 5.20 so i was getting quite anxious about whether i'd get it sorted and have some by tomorrow.  I've never had to do this before so i've never known where people would get needles etc from so I guess i just thought that as it was on the prescription it would come as part of the package and I was surprised at how complicated it seemed.  I think i was a bit taken aback when she suggested i rang my consultant to ask for brand names as i didn't think he would have a clue about that stuff (and he didn't) I just thought she might at least know where i could get them. I didn't realise chemists didn't supply that sort of stuff.

Anyway, I'm sorry, it's just been a bit of a nightmare day and i've been letting off steam as i'm a bit stressed and upset.

GG x


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

Sounds very stressful. 
Have you got some progesterone injection now? Where do you live? Are you near any of the pharmacies on here that are importing the prontogest?


----------



## greatgazza

I'm hoping to get some tomorrow from boots but i'm a bit worried about where to get the needles and syringes as no point without those.  I called about 6 pharmacies and none of them were importing prontogest.  Then i called wellbeck in london near FGA and they had it so i thought 'great i'll go back into london tomorrow and get it from them' then she said they weren't open saturdays!! then called Rigcharm and i could get it from them with needles etc so if all else fails i can go there.  Unfortunately prontogest is much cheaper and Rigcharm usually have it but are waiting for a delivery.  

Do you know where i could get the needles/syringes at short notice if boots can't help?  Is it worth calling round other chemists to see if they have those sorts of supplies?  Where can i get them by actually going in person and getting them straight away rather than online medical supplies companies etc?

GGx

oh, i'm in watford


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

Your GP surgery is the best bet for needles at short notice - they might only be able to give you a few, but it will tide you over.

Your clinic is the other place.

Ringing round to find supplies is the only other option.

In order for a pharmacy to supply the prontogest, your doctor will have had to write oily progesterone injection rather than writing a brand name.
If they have written gestone then you will only be able to get that brand.


----------



## greatgazza

yeah after i found out that gestone was in short supply i got dr gorgy to add prontogest to the px but that is obviously only available at limited places.

will try my GPs tomorrow but not sure it's open on saturdays.

Also, as my script says 100mg and they only have 50mg injections do they really need an amended script?  I'm sure many times when other pharmacists haven't had the exact dosage of any pills i've needed they've made up the right amount out of smaller ones.  I asked Dr Gorgy to write a new one but he didn't think it was necessary either so i'm not sure if it'll be that easy to get it from him.  Surely if they're still supplying '100mg gestone' it doesn't matter how that amount is come to?  How can it make any difference?

GG x


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

It would not matter to me in hospital. Some community pharmacies are quite strict to supply the exact thing on the script as there are some that have been accused of fraud if they make more money out of one strength than another.


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

Yes - the solution in the pen comes as 900 units in 1.5ml, so it is quite soluble in solution.
The vials come as 75 units and a 1ml of solution, but there is no reason that I can think of why you could not dissolve 225 units in 1ml.

If you are worried do check with the nurse at your clinic on how to prepare the medicine.

No-one will expect you to do 3x 1ml S/C injections every day.

You ask about the bubble in a prefilled syringe - in this case it probably means very little. 
If you are using one syringe to inject into the vial, dissolve, withdraw the solution, inject into the next vial, dissolve and withdraw the solution and then a third time, I might be inclined to empty a second syringe of the diluent into the sink and then use that syringe to draw up the medicine from the final vial to inject, as after 3 ventures into a rubber bung the original needle will be very blunt, unless they have provided you with a drawing up needle for preparation, and you get to change the needle to another for injecting.
I hope I have not confused you more - I hope that makes sense.


----------



## ♥MillyMax♥

♥MillyMax♥ said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> I have seen mention on this thread about Boots being the most reasonable on Clexane costs, can anyone explain does this matter what private prescription you are given for example I am having treatment in the states with dual care at The Hammersmith (private wing in Harley St) and could get a script from either the states, a Professor at The Hammersmith or Harley St.
> 
> MM
> x


Hi Ladies

I posted this message a few days ago and wondered if anyone is able to advise me!

MM
x


----------



## Mrs Rock

Hi Milly Max
If I have understood correctly you are asking whether the source of your private prescription  makes any difference to the price?  I'm not sure whether a UK pharmacy would accept a prescription from the USA.  For UK private prescriptions the price varies according to the drug and supplier not the prescriber.  So it wouldn't matter whether you got your prescrition written by Hammersmith or Harley St Dr, you just have to ring around pharmacies and see who has the best price for the drugs.

Ladies just to confirm, have rung round today and Boots still have the best price I found for Clexane, £53.94 for 14 syringes.  I also tried Asda, Healthcare at Home and Rigcharm but they were all more expensive.


----------



## hennups

Hi ladies - I'm in a dilemma at the moment as need my drugs by 31st may and hospital want to order them. But my step-dad has a pharmacist friend who can get me them all for 'cost price'. He reckons he'll charge me no more than £750 which is great and hospital reckon on about £900-1000. 

Anyhoo, when I spoke to the clinic (Ocean suite, Plymouth) last time, they said "No, we won't write a prescription but can jot down what you'll need". Now that seems bonkers? Surely I'm within my rights to ask for a copy of my prescription so I can source my own drugs? Obviously the pharmacist needs an actual prescription. 

So I've re-phoned the clinic but probably won't hear back now until the morning to see what they say but what do you all think? Did your clinics fuss about you not getting your drugs through them?

Thanks!


----------



## Han72

Hi

does it say anywhere in the paperwork that you're obliged to buy your drugs from them? If not then I'd keep calling and insist they give you the scrip so you can source the meds yourself

Hey Mrs R   - QUICK take the clexane!!!

xxx


----------



## greatgazza

Mrs Rock can you get a script for even more clexane?  I got mine last week and got 4 weeks for £53.94 (which seems to be the figure their system is stuck on regardless of the amount).  I would try and get more if you can (obviously only  if you need it)?

Ggx


----------



## greatgazza

Also, hennups as far as i can gather from reading on here LOADS of women get their scripts from their clinics then ring around and get them from the cheapest place possible.  The clinics are often more pricey.  Not sure if it would be any different with a hospital.  Is your tx private or NHS tx and you need to buy the meds or something?

GG X


----------



## hennups

Hi Greatgazza

We've had our 1 NHS funded cycle so this is our first self-funded ICSI. Hopefully a different person will tell me tomorrow what the story is. 

Thanks for the prompting!


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

Milly max - the only doctors who can prescribe in the UK have to be UK/ EEA or Swiss registered. The United States is not, so it would not be legal to dispense a prescription written by an American registered doctor in the UK.

As for price, it is up to the individual pharmacy business what they charge you, so shop around. It makes no difference who wrote it. However, some doctors do charge a fee just to write the prescription, as it is a professional service and some clinics have it in the small print that you have to buy your drugs from them.


----------



## ♥MillyMax♥

Hi Ladies

Thank you all for your replies  As you can see I am a bit of a veteran at this game so have always shopped around for meds but DE abroad obviously works slightly different & I have transported all my general meds (estrogen, (both DEl Estrogen & Estrace - Viagra) prog, pred etc) back from the US clinic in January following our initial visit and have had to see a Professor @ Queen Charlotte's privately since due to my blood clotting issues ( +'ve MTHFR & PA1-1) as although prescribed Clexane in the past it is felt that the dosage was too low and not started early enough to thin my blood. 

So don't think my earlier message came across with my actual requirements, what I was trying to say was that I could get a prescription to redeem in the states (Lovenox as it's know there I have now found out is ridiculously expensive, it is $ 1417.00 for a 30 day supply so I won't be doing that  ) or one from two different practitioners in the UK to redeem in the UK  

Hence just wanted to reaffirm previous advise given on this thread regarding Boots costings as that seems fantastic, I have usually gone to Rigcharm (Ali's in Shadwell) as that was always the most competitive for Clexane at 5 pound (sorry pound sign not working on notebook  ) but when I enquired yesterday at our local Boots (Windsor) they stated a carton of 10 x 40mg is £53.94 (which equates to the same as Rigcharm, so GG & any other Ladies if you have found a higher quantity for around this amount can you advise which Boots you enquired with (face to face, on line or telephone so I may ctc them).

Thank you all in advance once again

MM
 x


----------



## greatgazza

milly i *think* that if you had been asking for a quote for a higher amount e.g. 28 x 40mg the price would still have been £53.94.....this seems to be the price their system is stuck on so it only works if you want quite a good amount.  Call another boots nearby and ask for quote for a higher amount and see what happens.  My boots is in watford in hertfordshire but i know someone else who got that price in Devon or somewhere.  If you read from about page 84 on here there are quite a few women who managed to get that price in different places.

Let us know what happens

GGx


----------



## ♥MillyMax♥

GG thank you so much for your very prompt reply  I shall report back  

MM
 x


----------



## greatgazza

Just to say as well though, there may be a chance that they have righted their system error   as someone else got some (can't remember if it was posted on this thread)  from a Regent street store and got the good price one week and then a couple of weeks later got charged the higher price.  She called the head office and they told her to go back to the store and query it .  So not sure if they've picked up on it....

GGx


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

It is a small world - years ago I worked at Boots in Windsor!


----------



## mcclean

I have now got my prescription from the clinic.

Where is the best place to go? 

I live in East London.  Should I use Ali's in Shadwell??

Help please.


----------



## greatgazza

Mcclean Yasser at Ali's is lovely and always does his utmost to help us FFers and he can usually get hold of everything.  Sometimes things can be cheaper elsewhere so it can depend on where you are/where you can travel to or if you have time to wait for it in the post from yasser.

what do you need to get?

GGx


----------



## mcclean

Thank GG for responding so promptly.

The prescription says: 

Gonal F 900 in pen 3.
Orgalutian 0.25mg 7.
Oistielle 6500 in 1.
Cyclogest persuies 400 mg 3 boxes

I can just about read the doctors handwriting so forgive me if I've got it wrong.


----------



## mcclean

GG, I can get to Shadwell.


----------



## greatgazza

Afraid the only one of those i've used is cyclogest and i don't pay for that as my GP gives it but i believe that's actually quite cheap.  I'd suggest having a read back over a few pages or type the drug name in the search box at the top right whilst you're on this page to try and pull up if anyone has posted prices for those recently, i would also suggest having a quick ring round any chemists local to you as they all set their own prices for private scripts so you never know.  Also asda/tesco etc.  

GGx


----------



## mcclean

greatgazza said:


> Afraid the only one of those i've used is cyclogest and i don't pay for that as my GP gives it but i believe that's actually quite cheap. I'd suggest having a read back over a few pages or type the drug name in the search box at the top right whilst you're on this page to try and pull up if anyone has posted prices for those recently, i would also suggest having a quick ring round any chemists local to you as they all set their own prices for private scripts so you never know. Also asda/tesco etc.
> 
> GGx


Ok.


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

The most expensive item there is the Gonal f. Prices vary widely depending on contracts. It is quoted in the BNF at £291. I paid £207 per pen from central homecare last summer. I believe it has been even cheaper than that. Also try Healthcare at home.

Cyclogest pessaries are £13-15 per box usually, the Ovitrelle is about £30.

I have not had the Orgalutran, but the BNF quotes a price of £22 for one syringe.

As you have Ovitrelle on the script, it has to be dispensed within 4 weeks of the date on the script, so do not delay, otherwise it will have to be rewritten.


----------



## BizzE3

Hi All! 
I'm wondering if anyone can help.... I'm about to start menopur injections, flying out to Cyprus on 1st June for treatment there. I've got the medication but no needles/syringes. Any ideas where to get them from? The pharmacist where I got the menopur (asda) doesn't know anything about needles and refused to order them in case they were the wrong size... the GP refused to help, and I've phoned/been to numerous pharmacies today, who all say they can't help! I do have a 'menopur kit' on order which (hopefully) has everything we need, but there has been a delay in sending it, so it may not arrive in time. 
I'm feeling a bit stuck! Any advice would be gratefully received! 
xx


----------



## mcclean

Hopeful Hazel said:


> The most expensive item there is the Gonal f. Prices vary widely depending on contracts. It is quoted in the BNF at £291. I paid £207 per pen from central homecare last summer. I believe it has been even cheaper than that. Also try Healthcare at home.
> 
> Cyclogest pessaries are £13-15 per box usually, the Ovitrelle is about £30.
> 
> I have not had the Orgalutran, but the BNF quotes a price of £22 for one syringe.
> 
> As you have Ovitrelle on the script, it has to be dispensed within 4 weeks of the date on the script, so do not delay, otherwise it will have to be rewritten.


^^Thank you Hopeful Hazel for your advice. I had no idea the prescription would expire.

Anyway, the whole lot costs a fortune!


----------



## greatgazza

Bizz i just got a pack of 100 2ml syringes from medisave.co.uk with next day delivery for about £11.  My local boots just happened to find a box of syringes which i bought but i would think medisave do those as well.  

Do you know what size/gauge you need etc?
GGx


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

For subcutaneous injection administration you need 29-30 gauge, 1/2 inch needles. The ones I had were BD microlance 3.

You might want a slightly bigger needle for drawing up the diluent and the reconstituted product before changing the needle to the little ones for the actual jabbing.

In which case I would suggest a green needle or 21 gauge for all the preparation work.

Medisave do sell them. You will also need alcohol wipes and a sharps bin.

The syringes - most subcutaneous injections are 1ml to 2ml. How many vials of menopur are you on?

Most people I think dissolve all the menopur they need for a dose in the 1ml of fluid, do check with your clinic if you are unsure of what to do.


----------



## BizzE3

Thank you so much! I was told to get 0.5 inch and 1.5 inch needles, but didn't know what gauge. I have ordered 21g and 30g from medisave to be delivered on Saturday. Feeling very relieved now!! 
I'm on 4 vials of menopur, I haven't heard back from the clinic yet about mixing it, but I've read it's safe to mix up to 6 vials with 1ml saline. 
I'm hoping that's everything sorted now - thanks Hazel and GG for the advice! xx


----------



## greatgazza

No worries Bizz, glad you're sorted.  It is such a relief!

Hazel, could you tell me what is supposed to go in the sharps bin and what isn't?  Is it just the needles/syringes and glass vials or can you put in the packaging from the needles etc and the swabs/cotton wool that you've used etc?

GGX


----------



## dippygeek

Hi
I was wondering where people are getting Prontogest from? My clinic have quoted £25 per amp which I'm thinking is a lot.
Thanks


----------



## greatgazza

Rigcharm chemist in Shadwell, run by Yasser were due to be getting some prontogest in soon.  For 28 x 100mg i think it was £224, he will post them out to you.  Wellbeck near FGA were charging £190 for 1 a day 100mg for  4 weeks.  £25 per amp sounds very steep.

GGx


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

You can fill your sharps bin with any ''clinical waste'', so anything sharp that could injure, especially contaminated sharps (blood or drugs), drug ampoule waste, and anything with blood on it like wipes.

It gets incinerated and this costs quite a lot of money and is weight based, so don't put clean cardboard or packaging in there. (Most clinics, I think, will usually take the sharps bins and pay for the disposal).


----------



## greatgazza

thanks Hazel

GGx


----------



## dippygeek

Thanks GG
x


----------



## charlruk

We got our prontegest from an independent chemist in Holburn London, worked it at £9 per amp. X


----------



## fluffy jumper

Can anyone tell me, is gemstone still hard to get hold of. I might need to get a new prescription but don't want to ask clinic to prescribe gemstone brand if it is still hard to get.


----------



## Ourturn

Tracey - I get mine from my hospital pharmacy. They order it in and arrives within 24 hours. If your worried get the presciption to say Gestone or injectable progesterone in oil. 
They no longer do the 100ml vials..have to do x2 of 50ml per injection


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

Just be careful girls - the product is called GESTONE 50 or 100 milliGRAMS 

If you ask for 100 millilitres of gemstone you might have a few scratched heads in the pharmacy!  

At the moment I am not sure if the supply problems are resolved. If you order progesterone oily injection the pharmacist can give you any product that matches that brief including the imported products.

I did give the contact details of the company that make it a few pages back - you can ring customer services to check if the product is now available.


----------



## fluffy jumper

My predictive text keeps changing it to Gemstone, I wish it were gemstones!  thanks Anna and Hazel I will ask them to be non specific on the prescription, last time I had the scrip none of my local pharmacies coudl get hold of it.


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

Wouldn't it be lovely to get a pot of diamonds, emeralds, sapphires and rubies on prescription!


----------



## L.C

Hi all, 

Just wondered if anyone can give me a quick answer as to where to buy my IVF drugs from?  I will be starting my 4th IVF cycle with ARCGH at CARE in Manchester this month. I'm going to have Burserelin and Menupur etc.  I have been given a private prescription as I understand it is cheaper that way. Can anyone help?  (I started ready all the posts on this thread, but there an awful lot of them!).  Also, where do I get needles etc from? 

Any help will be greatly appreciated - I need all the help I can get!!

Thanks in advance, 
L.C


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

Give Healthcare at Home and Central Homecare a call
If you use either of these they will courier everything to you including a sharps kit. 

I used Central Homecare last time and got everything £450 cheaper than my clinic.


----------



## bethholm

Just to let everyone know that Fazeley is shut until the 1st July as they have had a leak and cannot dispense any medication... 

B x


----------



## Han72

Good grief it must be time for me to get orf the pooter, I read that as "they've had a leek and carrot" I was actually waiting for the punchline      

xxx


----------



## HNP

Hi Just to let you know I've just ordered my drugs from Ali's Pharmany in Shadwell for my DH to pick up on Monday. They were fantastic on the phone and couldn't have been more helpful. Also cheaper than Healthcare at Home suggesting generic alternative for Valtrex which was £25 cheaper.


----------



## Skybreeze

Hi ya

I have been told I need 4x5mg of prednisolone and 40mg of clexane (only from a BFP) for my next cycle. 
Any idea how much the pred and Clexane is?? 

Thanks 
Natalie xxxx


----------



## Mrs Rock

Hi Skybreeze
I've rung a few places today (Ali's, Healthcare at Home, Asda, Boots) and Boots is cheapest for Clexane, they quoted me £53.94 for 14 x 40mg injections.  Pred is fairly cheap at most places, can't remember how much per 5mg but my last px of 14 days of 25mg was about £11 at Boots.


----------



## Skybreeze

Thanks hun. With the clexane do you think GP's will precribe after a BFP? 
Got to be worth asking??   Any idea how long you stay on the pred and clexane for? 

Natalie xxxx


----------



## Mrs Rock

I think until 12 weeks but I'm not sure, just talking one day at a time.  I doubt GP would prescribe so I haven't asked, but yours might be nicer/more open to immune tx than mine is!


----------



## Skybreeze

Mrs Rock said:


> I doubt GP would prescribe so I haven't asked, but yours might be nicer/more open to immune tx than mine is!


I'll ask but I wont hold my breath!! lol, my GP doesnt believe in IVF let alone immune treatment!    
Natalie xxx


----------



## greatgazza

it seems like boots still have a bit of an 'issue' with their system as any amount of clexane seems to be coming out at around the 53 quid mark so if you can i would get as much clexane as you can as i think it will be the same price.  I paid £53.94 for 28 x40mg about 6 weeks ago so the more you can get on your script the better.

pred is until 12 weeks but needs to be tapered off due to side-effects.  with clexane it depends on the patient and whether you have any thromophilias?  i am +ve for factor v leiden so may have to have all through pregnancy and possibly 6 weeks after birth.  some gps will px, some won't.  mine wouldn't despite factor v and haemo recommending it so i was gearing up for a fight with my pct.  however, thankfully the consultant at the EPU who did my scan on monday couldn't believe they weren't px'ing it for me so gave me a month's script.

GGx


----------



## Mrs Rock

Hi GG
I did try to get more Clexane today for the £53 as my px is for 4 weeks' worth, but my branch of Boots said the price was definitely for 14 injections.  Maybe they have cottoned on.  I will ask again though when I pick it up tomorrow just in case I can bag a bargain again.


----------



## greatgazza

damn it that's a shame Mrs R

GGx


----------



## alilou77

Hi, we got all of ours from Asda, they sell them at cost price, so no mark up!


----------



## Felicity77

Thanks for that, I had a look on the Asda website and they say:

We’ve also set out to reduce the cost of expensive treatments for our customers by selling IVF and vital cancer drugs on a not-for-profit basis – you can read more about our efforts to end price mark-ups on these drugs here.

Not sure that you can order online tho


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

I believe ASDA's on line pharmacy is a different company working on their behalf - I am not 100% sure. I think you actually have to go to a store pharmacy to get a prescription.
I don't know whether they have sorted out the sharps and accessories bit too. The homecare companies always send needles and syringe packs as part of the process.


----------



## ♥MillyMax♥

greatgazza said:


> it seems like boots still have a bit of an 'issue' with their system as any amount of clexane seems to be coming out at around the 53 quid mark so if you can i would get as much clexane as you can as i think it will be the same price. I paid £53.94 for 28 x40mg about 6 weeks ago so the more you can get on your script the better.
> pred is until 12 weeks but needs to be tapered off due to side-effects. with clexane it depends on the patient and whether you have any thromophilias? i am +ve for factor v leiden so may have to have all through pregnancy and possibly 6 weeks after birth. some gps will px, some won't. mine wouldn't despite factor v and haemo recommending it so i was gearing up for a fight with my pct. however, thankfully the consultant at the EPU who did my scan on monday couldn't believe they weren't px'ing it for me so gave me a month's script.
> GGx


GG Hello we have spoken b4 re Clexane, I am doing some reasearch into costings for actioning my script for 2 months supply (have enough for this 2ww but   I will need it for afterwards so want to be prepared with where to submit the Px, (I like you have thrombophillias, +'ve MTHFR (****) plus +'ve PA1-1 and have seen a high risk/hematologist who has advised I needed Clexane 4wks prior to this cycle, all the way through a PG and 6wks following a birth to avoid a blood clot - well done on getting an NHS script  ) and have tried Boots prescriptions on line today and it's showing a cost of #270 can I ask what doesage you are taking and how did you submit your prescription did you actually take it into a branch? I tried the Marylebone High St one and they quoted #350  plus Ali's at Shadwell today, I have always used them in the past and they have always been the most competitive with stimms and clexane costs as they seem to be again at #4 a 40mg, so #240 for 60 

ps pound sign not working on notebook so # is GBP

MM
 x


----------



## KITTY1231

evening ladies 

i hope you are all well 

i have just purchased my ivf drugs and i thought i would share my prices that i got.

Healthcare @home

Menopur 75iui x48  602.40
cetrotide x 7        96.60
ovitrelle x 1          6.90
cyclogest x60        46.83
plus £10 delivery    822.73

Central homecare  
menopur  556.80
cetrotide  98.00
ovitrelle    10.00
cyclogest  49.68
total        714.83


oneclickpharmacy
menpour  815.52
cetrotide 218.40
ovitrelle  36.64
cyclogest 56.40
total    1126.96

chemistdirect.co.uk
menopur 930.72
cetrotide 218.40
ovitrelle  36.64
cyclogest  50.40
total  1236.16


pharmasure
menopur  698.88
cetrotide  184.03
ovitrelle    56.49
cyclogest  47.40
delivery 16.00
total 1002.80

hope this helps some of you ladies that are shopping around at the mo


----------



## greatgazza

kitty thanks for that.

Millymax, i actually got my clexane in store after calling first so it does sound as if boots might have 'righted' their system error.  the only other thing i can suggest is calling a few more 'local' ones just in case. I was getting 40mg.  Surely if your haemo is recommending it they can px it on the NHS, no?  Otherwise it might be worth getting a px for a shorter amount of time, i kept getting 1 month's supply in the hope that I would keep fighting and eventually get it px'd on the NHS and wouldn't have bought month's and month's worth.  Then when you get your BFP you have more chance of getting an obs/gynae consultant who would px it on the NHS as mine did. 

GGx


----------



## ♥MillyMax♥

GG

Thx for your response, Yeap shall do a few more ring rounds with other Boots stores 2mrw!

Sadly my GP has advised (I asked him during my mock cycle some 3 mths ago if he wd prescribe it) that Clexane is a hospital prescription & he is unable to prescribe it but hopefully if I fall pg then my local NHS hospital shall be able to give me a Px when I am 12wks, hence my private clinic have been giving me private scripts over the padt few mths for mock & this true cycle & have just written a script for me for 2mths which I shall know soon if I shall need  as I have sufficient for this current 2ww!

MM
X


----------



## greatgazza

Well hopefully you will need more!!

I don't see how your GP can say it's a 'hospital' px when countless GPs up and down the land *do* actually prescribe it..... unless that's your PCT ruling, but you've actually seen a haemo so why can't they prescribe it??

well if i were you, once you get your BFP try and get seen at the hospital/epu asap and see if an obs/gynae will px it.  And if you do have any spotting at all get referred there.

also, and this has driven me nuts, once you're actually pg it's no longer a 'fertility' issue, it's a pregnancy issue, the same as if you hadn't had any flippin' private tx.  They also seem to use the argument that there aren't enough studies confirming it helps in cases of miscarriage so i was possibly on the wrong tack, because there is also OUR health that is at risk, and that should be taken into account too.

GGx


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

GPs do not have to prescribe anything that they do not feel confident to do. After all they are taking full medicolegal responsibility and if it is not their specialism and they do not know the evidence or the proper monitoring to carry out, then they do not have to prescribe.

If something went wrong it would be them in the coroner's court, in the most extreme cases, and it is not sufficient to say that they were acting on someone else's instructions.

They have to feel totally confident that they know how to monitor the treatment, otherwise it is still the specialist's responsibility to prescribe. If it is a haematologist who has prescribed then this is within their expertise.

The only other way that a GP might take on care is if they have a shared care guideline with the PCT between them and the specialist that explains who is responsible for what and when. These take time to prepare and it probably is not worth it for a few months.


----------



## greatgazza

Hi HH

yes, that's what my GP said which i totally understand.  what bemused and irritated me was that the haemo advised i should have clexane and then wouldn't px it herself either and kept passing it back to my GP   knowing that he didn't want the responsibility and didn't have the expertise he was comfortable with to px.  When i had my scan at the EPU the consultant who scanned me couldn't believe no one was prescribing it for me and thankfully promptly did. 

GGx


----------



## ♥MillyMax♥

GG

Thank u once again for your response & advice. Sadly having only had funding assistance through the NHS for initial test 6yrs ago & our first IVF under our PCT we have funded the remainder of our treatments/investigations £75k  to date so Clexane costs are a minor cost in the scheme of things, however obviously any reduction is a bonus hence I always look around for drug costs. I asked to be refereed by my dual care clinic in Harley Street to the top OBGYN haematologist in the country (Professor Catherine Williamson) as although I was treated With Clexane on my last two IVF's (ARGC) at a doseage between 20-40mg's (depending on my platelets shown on my FBC results) it was not felt the doesage was started earlier enough.

So following my last IVF's/subsequent miscarriages I was aware that one of the most likely reason for the majority of my 7 miscarriages was connected to my blood clotting issues (plus possibly the age of my eggs  ) due to my thrombophillias & other gynae's (George @ Care, Amin Gorgy (ex-ARGC) @ FGA) had said they thought I might need up to 80mg's of Clex daily which can obviously be very dangerous so wanted someone with speciality knowledge to advise, which was what led me to Prof Williamson & as I saw her privately she can only give a private script, the same as my clinic (Shady Grove in the US/The Hammersmith private wing 92 Harley St). Although the prof has agreed that when pg she will try all she can to assist in achieving an NHS script for me.

Shady Grove would have been a script to redeem in the US and although costs are high here for anyone traveling to the US for TX if you need Clexane make sure you get it in the UK as it's nearly double there 

HH thank u for your response which I totally understand from GP's/PCT's stance! 

MM
x


----------



## Felicity77

I got my private prescription yesterday for 
gonal-F 099 pre-filled pen  quantity 2
and Prostap S.R 3.75mg    quantity 1

Boots quoted me 90.29 for the Prostrap and 634 for the two Gonal-F

Does anyone know if this is a good price?

Thanks!

x


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

Not sure what Gonal F pen you are describing - is it 900 units? I do not know of one described as 099? There is nothing listed on the professional med information website that I refer to.
Please clarify the strength.

If so you will probably find central homecare, and others, cheaper than boots.

I paid £207 per 900 unit pen from central homecare last year and I know some others more recently have even paid less.


----------



## Felicity77

Hi sorry I meant Gonal-F 900 Prefilled pen x2 

I'm going to call central homecare and also go into my local boots, as when I called boots online I spoke to a customer service lady rather than a pharmacist, so need to double check the price she gave me in case the volume is wrong


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

Boots quoted me over £1000 for my drugs last cycle whereas Central Homecare was £750.


----------



## avilanet

Does anyone know where I can get Prontagest and Crinone the cheapest from? Many thanks for your assistance. Avila x


----------



## Felicity77

Just thought I would post the prices I was quoted in case it helps anyone else.

From my clinic, LFC:
Prostap S.R. 3.75mg  185 pounds
Gonal-F 900 Prefilled Pens(x2) 750 pounds

From boots online pharmacy website:
Prostap S.R. 3.75mg  90.29 pounds
Gonal-F 900 Prefilled Pens(x2) 634 pounds

From boots ( I went into the store):
Prostap S.R. 3.75mg  112 pounds
Gonal-F 900 Prefilled Pens(x2) 715 pounds

And from Asda ( which is where I have bought them from)

Prostap S.R. 3.75mg  75 pounds
Gonal-F 900 Prefilled Pens(x2) 564 pounds

so I saved about 300 pounds compared to getting them direct from my clinic, its definitly worth asking around.

Hope this helps xx


----------



## Felicity77

This is the quote I got from Central Homecare today, I know some of you girls said you got Gonal for 207 pounds (which is ace) but this is what I was just given:

Gonal f 900iu Pre-filled Pen*


£282 each
X 2
£564.00

Prostap SR 3.75mg

144.21/vial

They did ask me which clinic I was at before they quoted me the prices, I don't know if they charge more depending on where you are being treated?


----------



## Felicity77

Do any of you ladies have the details for Healthcare at Home? I see that quite a few people have ordered their IVF drugs from them but I cant find a website, just get taken to an nhs website?

Thanks

X


----------



## H&amp;P

Think this is it:-

http://www.hah.co.uk/

/links


----------



## greatgazza

felicity yes i think some pharmacies have some kind of contract with certain clinics so it can make a difference to the price when you get quotes

GGx


----------



## Tama

Afternoon ladies. Anyone had a quote for clexane in the last few weeks. I was getting mine from Boots but their 'blip' seems to be fixed now and have been quoted £214.81 for 6 weeks worth    Paid £54 for 4 weeks last time! Hope you are all well xx


----------



## greatgazza

damn it that's such a shame!! these were the quotes i got on 8/4/11 before i discovered the boots 'special offer'



> I have just got some quotes for clexane 40mg and i would be interested to know if anyone has found any better quotes than these:
> 
> Asda box of 10 40mg £39.76 (i want 28 for now so would be £119.2
> 
> Tesco said 28 x 40mg would be £135.64
> 
> Chemistree (local to me in Watford but believe there are others round the country)said 28 x 40mg would be £113


so i think they would work out slightly cheaper than your boots quote. so it looks like you would need 5 boxes if they will only dispense them in boxes of 10 (i'm not sure can they give you the exact amount i.e. 42 injections? or can they not 'break up' the box) so, going with the asda price it would be £198.80 i think. Not much of a saving but every little helps i guess

GGx


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

Yes some homecare companies have contracts where they provide a service.

Prices do vary over time. It looks like £282 is the contract price at the moment as you got the same price at ASDA too.

Well done anyway - you have to go with the best price at the time of your treatment.


----------



## Tama

Hi GG    Thank hun. I can't believe the 'special offer' at Boots is over    I just took 5 minutes to have a coffee and a ring round. Asda quoted me £203.41 for 6 weeks, Lloyds Pharmacy quoted £211.68 and my local chemist quoted £253.90    So at the moment looks like Asda are the cheapest. Can't believe I'm going to have to pay £200!! Ah well all worth it    Hope you are feeling well    xx

Hiya HH


----------



## Mrs Rock

Tama I've just paid £76 in Boots for 14 Clexane injections of 40mg.  Bit peeved as last time paid £54.  Oh well it  was too good to last!


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

Mrs Rock - let this be your time     Rooting for you hun. We go back a long way!


----------



## Mrs Rock

Thanks Hazel x


----------



## H&amp;P

Mrs R - the girls on the bubble blowers all send their love and luck to you too.


----------



## Petite One

Hello folks.

What a fabulous thread, thank you.  Been told I can't get the menopur 75iu on prescription so have been ringing around.

Here's a price list:

*Central Homecare, Hampshire* - £13.65 each, which is the best so far. 
*Asda* - £15 each
*Ali's Pharmacy, London*, - £18 each
*Boots* - £20.86 each
*Healthcare at Home, Staffordshire*, - £25 each!

Central Homecare need the original prescription in the post by 2pm and can deliver free in UK, usually by the next day unless it's the weekend.

Some places provide needles and some don't! So it's worth checking, alternatively your clinic may provide them for free and they should provide a sharps box.

Hope this helps.


----------



## tink29

Hi, I'm just about to start my first private cycle (had NHS ones previously).  This drug thing is stressing me out before I even start!  I think I'm going to use Central Homecare for Menopur as they have given me a good price.  My clinic (which is 100 mile from where I live) said if I wasn't getting the drugs from them to get a private prescription from my GP.  What I want to know is do GP's charge for writing a private prescription and could I get a private prescription just for the Menopur from my GP and then get the rest privately from the IVF clinic, obviously Menopur is the big expense here so wanting to save money on that but would be easier if I could get fridge items etc direct from clinic.  Thanks in advance x


----------



## Petite One

tink29 - I'm seeing my GP tomorrow, we can't get Menopur but some of the other non expensive we can hopefully, e.g. progesterone. I'll let you know what GP says. I'd ring around for all the meds if you can't get any off your GP as they do vary, with the clinics sometimes charging a lot. Some places may charge a lot for one of your meds but not for the others, so it's worth checking. Our GP needed a letter detailing my treatment and a prescription from my clinic.

Good luck.


----------



## Sarah1712

I will be going to ARGC and their meds are pretty expensive. Anyone know where near there are cheaper? I know of the wellbeck pharmacy but didnt know if there were any more?


----------



## Little Yellow Bird

Hi Ladies 

I am just about to start my 3rd IVF cycle at Bourn Hall – we're self funded again this time so I’m sourcing the drugs myself.

I've just called Healthcare at Home who I used for my drugs last time ( 0870 333 2867 ) and their prices are still amazing - I'm saving about £1100.00 from the quote of Central Homecare & Bourn Hall   

The quote I've had is £448.39 for:

Cetrotide 0.25 x 4                    36.80                          
Crinone x 15                            11.50                          
Gonal F 900iu pen x 3              368.46                                    
Luveris 75iu x 4                        25.30                          
Ovitrelle x 1                              6.31

That's the verbal quote I've had but is the same as they charged me in March.
Still no admin or delivery charge either !

We'll worth a call - particulary for any Bourn Ladies ! 

LYB


----------



## ♥MillyMax♥

Hi Ladies

Just a quick update on my findings with Clexane costings to share with you all:-

Healthcare at Home - 60 Clexane 40mg injections including delivery is £278.48 if paying by Debit Card and £284.05 if paying by Credit Card which includes the 2% surcharge.

Ali's at Shadwell - 60 Clexane 40mg injections including delivery is £312 

Both allow for a faxed copy of a script too.

Sarah1712 - I have had two cycles at the ARGC and although the drugs are much higher if you do purchase all stimms drugs (you can't get your full prescription from them, ie steroids, clexane etc, normally just cetrotides and stimms Fostomon (sp?) and Merinol) from them and you have any left over you can return them all and get a full refund, having said that it can be cheaper in the long round to shop around for the estimated amount you shall need which they shall advised you of after your monitoring cycle, I found Ali's at Shadwell the most competitive at the time of my two cycles in 2009.

Good luck to all

MM
x


----------



## Twinmummie

Just to let you know the cheapst place with a prvate prescription I have found is Asda as they charge just cost price. I paid £37  for 10 40mg clexane


----------



## Petite One

Pregnyl - Just a quick update, 2 places I called today had run out of pregnyl 5000iu!  

Ali's in Shadwell could get theirs in by Tuesday 5th July.
Central Homecare said i'd need to ask for a new prescription with another type of pregnyl or a pregnyl that'll need to come in different vials. Both charged about £4 each vial, whereas some places are charging £15 each!


----------



## Felicity77

Hiya, thanks for the update. So Pregnyl is 4 pounds per vial with Central homecare?

xxxx


----------



## DJCJ

Hi Ladies
Hope its o.k. to jump in for a quick whinge.  Just moved clinics and our clinic has a contract with Health at Home, so you send them your prescription and they invoice the clinic who in turn invoice you.  Now obviously there's a markup, but I assumed that would be within reason, until today.  Out of sheer curiousity I rang HAH asking them for a quote on 3 x Gonal F pens 900iu.  The advisor asked me what clinic I was with, inputted the details and quoted me £337.82.  I was gobsmacked - my clinic was invoicing me £240 per pen. Rang my clinic, who were surprised to say the least that I'd gotten this info, as patients aren't meant to be quoted prices as the arrangement is of course that you have to be invoiced by the clinic after having your prescription filled (now I know why).Have emailed the clinic, complaining about their ridiculous markup.  I am o.k. with ICSI costing so much (incl. profit) - there is alot of expertise involved, but the meds?  They're not custom made by the clinic or administered by their medical personnel - so while I can appreciate a certain amount of markup - knowing that my clinic is 'holding you capitve' as such, as you cannot buy the drugs from HAH yourself and then making potentially over 100% profit, does not sit right with me at all   .

Rant over....for the while...will see what response I get from the clinic
DJ


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

I could not get my last lot of drugs from HAH due to legal contractual arrangements, but I could get a private prescription for no cost and take it elsewhere - I got my drugs from central homecare for £450 less.


----------



## Skybreeze

Hi everyone

I have just got a quote from the Lister for Clexane 40mg £157 for 20 amps. Is this good?? I have asked my GP and she is checking for me, but I am not holding my breath. She was good and did the prednisolone for me.   

I am taking it from EC & if this works    can I get the Clexane cheaper? Or will the NHS do it for me then?? 

Thanks
Natalie xxx


----------



## Tama

Natalie, I got my last lot of clexane from Asda. I got 40 pre filled injection pens/needles for £193.70, they are the 40mg ones. I'm not sure what you mean by amps but if you mean the pre filled pens then it looks like Asda are cheaper. My Gp would not do the clexane for me but I know ladies that have had it from their GP - depends on the area I think! Good luck    x


----------



## DJCJ

Hopeful Hazel said:


> I could not get my last lot of drugs from HAH due to legal contractual arrangements, but I could get a private prescription for no cost and take it elsewhere - I got my drugs from central homecare for £450 less.


Thanks Hazel, but when I rang Central Homecare for a quote, they were more expensive for Gonal F pens than HAH. I'm just irritated at the blantant rip off - over 100% markup is an absolute disgrace  .


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

The individual items at my clinic are almost a 300% mark up for some items and they are not even labeled when given out. Being a pharmacist I found that incredible!


----------



## DJCJ

Oh, its really got my blood boiling. I decided to vent rather than implode - especially as I'm trying to deep the stress levels down - down reg no 7 starts Friday.

Many congratulations on the birth of your baby boy Hazel - didn't even spot the ticker earlier - sorry, had tunnel vision during my vent


----------



## Bevster

Hi does anyone know of where I can get gestone from as central homecare are saying they don't have any at the moment as they say there is a national shortage.  Just wondered if anyone has ordered any recently and how much it cost?  Thanks for any advice or info anyone may have?


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

Some people have been getting an imported product called prontogest during the manufacturing problem. It means the doctor has to write on the prescription progesterone in oil injection rather than gestone for the pharmacist to be able to supply an alternative.

If you read back there are many discussions about pharmacies that are willing to import and other information.


----------



## Tama

Hi Bevster, I had to take gestone and it was like hens teeth to get hold off! I did manage to get some from Boots at one point so maybe worth giving them a call. After that I had to order prontogest, like Hopeful Hazel said if the doctor writes gestone or prontogest on the script you can get it from Health Care at Home and Central Healthcare. I think there are some places in London that can get it too but I'm not sure of their names. I used Healthcare at Home and Central Health Care. I think it worked out at £9.95 per amp which is a lot more than gestone, however, if you need it you need it! Good luck x


----------



## greatgazza

Tama that's interesting about the price, when i was getting quotes prontogest came up a lot cheaper than gestone.  Bevster try the Wellbeck pharmacy in London and Ali at Rigcharm can get prontogest as well.  Type in gestone in the search box whilst you're on this page and you can see all the previous posts and quotes about where to get it etc

GGx


----------



## Bevster

Hi all, thanks for your advice,will look into it all. Bevster


----------



## avilanet

Hi All
Does anyone know where i can get crinone from at a good price. I cannot use health at home as they have a contract with my clinic so charge the same if the prescription comes from the clinic. 
Many thanks, 
Avila x


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

Have you tried ASDA, Fertility 2u or Central Home Care?

It is £36.07 for 15 doses at Fertility 2 u and £37 at Boots online. Asda is meant to be profit free and central home care you will get the benefit of no VAT. Try them to see if there is a better price.

http://www.fertility2u.com/IVF-Prescription-Medication/Crinone-Gel.html

http://www.centralhomecare.co.uk/MailOrderPharmacy/tabid/99/Default.aspx

/links


----------



## avilanet

Thanks Hopeful Hazel . Will try Central Homecare on tomorrow (monday). Avila x


----------



## Skybreeze

Hi everyone

Just been to Superdrug to get a HPT and while I was there I asked if they could price up my Clexane.

The quoted me *£80.47* for 20 amps (this is what is says on the Lister script) of 40mg.
The Lister quoted me* £161* in total for this.

Natalie xxxx


----------



## kizzi79

Hi everyone
I am waiting for AF to begin next ivf cycle. 
I wondered if those who had used Asda to buy their drugs (who are by far the cheapest i have spoken to) provide needles and syringes?
If not does anyone know where i could buy some (i'm sure i did see someone post about an on line company a few months ago but i didn't save the link - doh!)

Thanks, Krissi  x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

i have bought needles online before.

L x


----------



## greatgazza

krissi i used medisave.co.uk

GGxx


----------



## kizzi79

Thanks JJ1 and GG - all ordered. 

Krissi  xx


----------



## fififi

Hi ladies, I've had a bit of a browse through previous posts but am struggling to find recent information about chemists supplying menopur.

Any suggestions as to best place to buy menopur - I need to get 60 vials.

So far I've tried Central Homecare, Asda, Boots and Tesco plus my own clinic (which is cheapest at £16 per vial) but not got much further with other on-line companies as many need to see the prescription before giving a quote. Annoyingly Central Homecare's price is dependent on which clinic you're with so yet more unfairness in the IVF system.

Thanks!


----------



## Tuckeiller

I have used Superdrug for private prescriptions previously, as they do not make a profit on any private script.  Not sure about the supply of menupor, but might be worth a go.


----------



## simonw

Here is our experience (June 2011) of two UK pharmacies prepared to dispense against a foreign prescription for fertility drugs (in our case this was a prescription from the Medfem clinic in South Africa):

- Ali's of Shadwell (actually called Rigcharm Pharmacy) dispensed to us using only a scanned prescription. They asked us to post the original prescription to them later when we received it. They were responsive and helpful and the drugs arrived promptly and well packaged.

- Fazeley Pharmacy (also known as Ali at Tamworth) were also very responsive and helpful. They offered to arrange for a Doctor to transcribe our scanned prescription into a UK private prescription for a fee of £35. We also would have had to complete their "IVF Medical Questionnaire" which you can find on their website: www.fertility2u.com/your-prescription

Hope this is of use to others ! Good luck all.

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Sarah1712

Hi ladies, any ideas where i can get  suprecur nasal spray for reasonable price. I need 2 bottles.
I tried bliss but they dont deliver and im 100 miles away so cant go there, asda was £210, local pharmacy was £238 and Have found fertility4u where it is £50 per bottle which seems cheap but am worried about ordering online but really dont want to pay over the odds

Any advice xxx


----------



## agate

Sarah1712 said:


> Hi ladies, any ideas where i can get suprecur nasal spray for reasonable price. I need 2 bottles.
> I tried bliss but they dont deliver and im 100 miles away so cant go there, asda was £210, local pharmacy was £238 and Have found fertility4u where it is £50 per bottle which seems cheap but am worried about ordering online but really dont want to pay over the odds
> 
> Any advice xxx


fertility2u.com has it at £50.15 and its in stock - they are a very reputable IVF pharmacy - Fazeley in Tamworth- they've been around for years and many FF ladies are very happy with them.


----------



## 2bamum

Hi all,

Does anyone know any UK pharmacies that ship IVF drugs to Germany? And will the accept a prescription from a Doctor based in Germany?

Thanks


----------



## agate

I THINK all EU pharmacies are supposed to accept prescriptions from other EU countries - so long as they contain enough information to identify the patient, the drug, the dose and the doc and are written in the language of the receiving pharmacy (i.e., english for a UK pharmacy)- but not all will supply by post - try Rigcharm in London or fertilty2u in derbyshire- you can google for their phone number and address- and bear in mind that some IVF drugs keep better without refrigeration than others - e.g., gonal F and puregon only keep for 3 months once they have been out of the fridge but menopur is stored at room temp


----------



## Jem1978

Hi All

I just wanted to pass on the info that it is cheaper to buy your drugs through an NHS hospital Pharmacy. It is £200 cheaper for me to do it this way than Heathcare at home or their alternative.

Jem


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

It depends on the hospital's private prescription policy and the contract price.

The hospital I work at we no longer provide IVF drugs due to some problems a few years ago and I know they also changed the private prescription charging system some years ago that made it expensive.

With a homecare company you do not pay VAT, you should in hospitals as hospitals have to pay VAT on meds.


----------



## Jem1978

I am sure that might be the case Hopeful Hazel but i think it is worth any of girls here putting in a call to their local hospital pharmacy to check prices. I am saving £200 and every little bit saved helps out to the huge cost of IVF. 

Jem


----------



## Emu217

I have Pregnyl coming tomorrow (hopefully!) from Healthcare at Home.


----------



## limababy

Try your local Coop Pharmacy if you have one: they buy centrally as a collective and don't seem to add huge mark ups: I found their prices very reasonable. 
Also, no delivery charge if you live just around the corner as I (luckily) do. 
May need to order in, so give them a little notice, but very quick deliveries and generally a good, helpful service 
(if you have a Coop card, you may be able to get points too...!)


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

They are not supposed to offer loyalty points on prescription drugs as this would be against the rules!


----------



## Sarah1712

Where is this ali' s at shadwell place people? Am trying to have options for saving money on drugs at ARGC so any such advice would be great. I no the wellbeck pharmacy is just round the corner. Do any of them offer discount?

Cheers
Sarah


----------



## agate

Alis is Rigcharm pharmacy
93 Watney Street, Shadwell
London, E1 2QE
Telephone
020 7790 9150

they don't do any specific discounts for particular clinics as far as I am aware - but they are always worth a call to see what price they can do your meds for - and are really helpful


----------



## MJ1

Hi,
Does anyone know where I can get needles for Menopur. Asda will supply the drug to me but do not supply needles?
Thanks
MJ1


----------



## greatgazza

try medisave.co.uk or one of the other medical supply companies.

GGx


----------



## MJ1

Thanks GG. There are so many, do you know which ones I need. I have only ever used Puregon before so Menopur is new to me.
MJ1 x


----------



## greatgazza

Sorry MJ i never used menopur, i only needed them for gestone/agolutin.  I'm sure someone else will come along who knows.  Or perhaps google 'needle used with menopur' see if that gives any info?

GGx


----------



## MJ1

Yes tried that, will keep looking. Thanks again xx


----------



## greatgazza

there's a bit of info on this site when i googled

http://www.fertilethoughts.com/forums/ivf-high-tech/571306-menopur-needle-help.html

otherwise go on the IVF thread on here and type menopur into the search box and see what that brings up

GGx

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## MJ1

Will do thank you xx


----------



## lollipops

Hi All,

I've got a couple of companies to call regarding a quote...

Central homecare
Healthcare at home &
Asda.....

Does anyone know of anywhere else that sells ivf drugs at a competitive price?

I've had a flick through the pages on this thread & the 3 above seem the most common ones , just wondered if anyone knew of anywhere else I could try?

Every penny saved is a huge help! This is my first cycle paying privately, very scary realising the total cost, so I'm hoping to make a saving on the drug cost.

Lots of luck ladiesxxx


----------



## Rosey1

Ive just got mine from central homecare, they were by far the cheapest and they supply all needles, syringes etc plus free next day delivery. Give Chloe a call there she is really help full.


----------



## lollipops

Hi Rosey,

Thanks for the reply...strangley enough I  have rang & spoken to chloe last week, she seemed lovely. Can't really get any quotes yet as I'm waiting on my prescription but your not the first person to tell me they are very competitive & reliable.

Fingers crossed they give me a good price! 

Thanks again.xxx


----------



## BOLZ

Pls does anyone know where I can get gestone injection 100mg.can't seem †Φ find anywehere around.thanks


----------



## agate

its difficult to get.  I THINK rigcharm in london can supply 50mg gestone, or if you can get your prescription changed to 100mg prontogest (check with rigcharm first to make sure they still have it), you can get that instead?


----------



## Yxx

I doubt Nordic have changed their stance on the production of 100mg/2ml vials. I posed the same question back in March. I e-mailed the manufacturer and their response wasn't what I wanted to hear really:



Yxx said:


> Thanks Hazel for the contact info.
> 
> The response I received from Nordic was that they are currently only producing the 50mg/ml fill as this is more versatile for their customers and they are responding to customer demand for these.
> 
> No wonder seeing as those who want 100mg/2ml are having to get double the amount in 50mg/ml and therefore driving up the demand for this low dose.
> 
> They went on to say that if I am still having trouble obtaining Gestone then ask my pharmacist to contact them directly. Not sure what difference this will make seeing as they are not making them.
> 
> I now need to see if I can get my GP to change my script to state double the amount of 50s to make the same amount in 100s she has pescribed for me.
> 
> Lucky that I do still have time on my side to get this sorted.
> 
> Yxx


These are the details Hopeful Hazel left for me:



Hopeful Hazel said:


> Here is the gestone manufacturer details....
> 
> Nordic Pharma Limited
> 1650 Arlington Business Park, Reading , Berkshire , RG7 4SA Telephone: +44 (0) 118 929 8233
> Fax: +44 (0) 118 929 8234
> E-mail: [email protected]
> Medical Information Direct Line: +44 (0) 800 121 8924
> Customer Care direct line: +44 (0) 118 929 8236
> Medical Information Fax: +44 (0) 44 1748 828801




I ended up getting my script changed to state 50mg/1ml and double the number needed.

Hope you find some resolution soon.

Yxx


----------



## Wombly

Just to let those who are looking for Gestone know - I managed to get the cheapest lot from my local Boots. They didn't have 100mg available (but nowhere seems to) so I've ordered 40x 50mg ampoules for £114, saving £86 from my clinic price. Everyone else seemed as expensive as my clinic (ie central healthcare). Funnily enough the Boots from our nearest main town were slightly more expensive (£126). Anyway - hope that helps someone!

Wombly x


----------



## Fay999

Hi

I have just started pricing my drugs and the cheapest I have found online GONAL F PEN 900IU 1 PEN is £270. I haven't started ringing around yet  but does this sound resonable? 

Fay x


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

June 2010 I got mine for £207 from central homecare.


----------



## sharonniagara

The best I have found for a single Prostap SR 3.75mg injection is Asset Pharmacy at £79 + 3.75 delivery. I have also seen it approaching £200 on other sites. Has anyone found a better deal?

http://www.assetchemist.co.uk/search/testosterone/PROSTAP_SR_INJ_3.75MG

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Wombly

btw - Boots got the amount wrong & ended up charging me £229 for 40x 5ml Gestone!!! Was NOT happy - so not a bargain after all!

Wombly x


----------



## DollyR

Hello there

I am just about to start my treatment at the Lister and have my prescription.....I'm just a bit confused   as to how to order the drugs.... I've looked at the websites for places suggested (Healthcare at Home, Central Homecare) and I can't seem to find the prices of drugs.... do you need to ring them to ask how much they are?
Lots of you also mention Asda but again, how do I go about finding how much they would charge me - do I need to go to a store?
The only place I've found where you can see the prices is one called Asset Chemist... but even this confused me as some of the drugs (Suprecur and Monopur) it seemed they were in powder form and you had to mix yourself..... when I had my last round of IVF the medications were just in bottles to inject...... 
The drugs I need are:
Suprecur
Menopur
Pregnyl
Cyclogest

Any help you can pass on would be gratefully received!  
Thanks
Dolly x


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

You need to telephone or email the home care companies for a quote. I emailed them. They will ask you which clinic you are at as they have some contracts with certain clinics that they are not allowed to break. They give you the answer in writing and will guarantee the quote for a period of time.

Asda you have to go to an instore pharmacy and they will look it up on the system. The online pharmacy associated with them is a separate company and they do not have the same policy of cost price for IVF drugs as the in store pharmacies. I tried emailing them for a quote and this is the answer I received back in June 2010.

There are many different products available in different forms. You need to know what is written on your prescription to get an accurate quote.


----------



## MJ1

Hi Dolly R,

I am also on Menopur for the first time too. You do have to mix it but your clinic should show you how or at least send you a DVD, mine did. I found Asda great as they charge list price (I work for a pharma company so I know the prices), and they do not charge a dispensing fee and some clinics charge a fee per item. Asda do not supply needles or syringes so I got them from my clinic. I have started sniffing today and have my scan tomorrow. Good luck 
MJ1 xx


----------



## kirsty5

hi ladies

hope you don't mind me jumping on to ask a question. i'm trying to source drugs and make sure i have the right needles and i'm a bit confused by my prescription. it says suprecur 500,000 mcg per injection once a day. this is to down reg with and then i drop to 200,000 after that. in previous cycles i've always done the short protocol so never down regged before. when using suprecur i've been instructed to draw 0.5 ml up in to a 1 ml needle. how do i know what 500,000 mcg is and which needle to use?? will ring my clinic but thought you ladies may be able to help me first!!! i've tried googling with no luck.

thanks in advance. 

kirsty xxx


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

The dose should be 0.5 milligrams or 500 micrograms or 0.5ml.
I think there is a mistake on your prescription.

The only way it could be 500,000 is if the dose is being expressed in nanograms.


----------



## Angel129

I am in the US so wondering if someone can help me. We are looking for menopur 8 vials of 75. In the US they cost approximately $600USD so around 380 GBP in total. We have a prescription from our RE does anyone know where we can purchase menopur from in the UK and how much it is costing?

Thanks,

Angiexxx


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

A US prescription is not valid in the UK. 
There is a company called fertility2u that has doctors able to countersign prescriptions for uk patients having treatment in non eu countries, but I am not sure about US patients. Then there is export laws to consider etc.......


----------



## Angel129

Hi HH! Thank you so much for your reply! That website is wonderful! It says US prescriptions 'no problem' so I have emailed them and the cost is about 1/3 of what we would have paid. So thanks again!

Angie


----------



## kirsty5

Hopeful hazel, thank you for the reply. I spoke to the clinic and it is 0.5 so I'm ok with the needles I already have. X


----------



## Nikpix

Hi sorry if this has been asked before, does anyone know where I can get prontogest in London/Herts area? Can't seem to get Gestone and now I understand why from the earlier posts but I really don't want to be lumbered having to get them form my clinic at £14 per vial when I need them for about 20 days! Asda are sourcing all my drugs but doesn't sound like they can get prontogest for me.

Thanks! 

Nikki


----------



## agate

have you tried rigcharm in london?


----------



## Nikpix

I hadn't no, looks like they are East, do you know if they deliver, wouldn't be able to go there to pick up...

Thank you!

Nikki


----------



## agate

they post next day special delivery.  they are in shadwell on the dlr


----------



## JenTX

Does anyone know what to do if a delivery is botched? I ordered £700+ worth of meds from Fazeley (fertility2u) and the box came completely smashed. The driver recommended I refuse delivery, so I did. I went in to ring the pharmacy and they said the delivery company had said I should accept them, but obviously it was too late. So, I had to re-order the meds. They said when the meds were returned, I would be refunded. They've finally been returned, but I still have to pay the delivery charges and for an Ovitrelle injection because the meds turned out to be fine after all, but the Ovitrelle can't be resold. So, what do I do? I don't think it's fair I should pay for meds I couldn't receive - and all because I did what the driver recommended. (And the box was truly smashed - something large and heavy had clearly been dropped on it.)


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

How much are they charging you? Ovitrelle is only about £30 and delivery should not be that much. It might not be worth the hassle to argue. If you are really unhappy you should speak to the superintendent pharmacist and complain.
You need to know what it said on the contract about returns and damaged goods.
Did you pay with a credit card? You might have some redress through that.


----------



## beecoops

Hi everyone, 
Just been reading through this thread which is really helpful. I go at the end of November to order my icsi drugs at north west fertility, I'm having to go fully private does anyone know if I have to buy with them or if I get to take the perscription away? It has been so expensive so far it would be such a help to save money on the drugs.
Any advice welcome


----------



## VEC

Beecoops you might want to post your query re north west fertility on the board for that region, as I think you'll get more responses there: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=521.0

Good luck!

Martha


----------



## PiePig

Just been getting quotes for drugs. I on gonal-f and have just had a quote where it is far cheaper to get lots of 450iu pens than the 900iu pens. Has anyone else found this?


----------



## SamJ

Hiya
Hope it helps someone but i found Lloyds online pharmacy quite competitive - after checking two items they came out cheapest with free delivery over £40.

SJ


----------



## TeamT

I got mine from Fertility2U. I know the name sounds a bit 'unofficial'(!) but I got some good deals there. I also looked at getting meds from Sainsbury's pharmacy (in their bigger stores) - prices are as below:

Sainsbury's:
Buserilin £27.52
Menopur 1200 £300.00
Menopur 600 £159.00
Ovitrelle 6500 £31.38
Cyclogest 400 £10.18

Clinic (LWC):
Buserilin £50.00
Menopur 1200 £336.00
Menopur 600 £168.00
Ovitrelle 6500 £30.00
Cyclogest 400 £40.00

Fertilty2U:
Buserilin £21.50
Menopur1200 £304.98
Menopur 600 £158.99
Ovitrelle 6500 £37.94
Cyclogest 400 £10.50

Overall I saved a good few hundred by not using the clinic's own prices. hope that helps! 

[email protected]


----------



## summer girl

Hi

Can I just say that Asda do all fertility drugs at cost, I picked up 2 bottles of Suprefact for about £30 and my clinic wanted to charge me £100 each for them, I'd definetly recommend calling an Asda if you have one near you to ask for a quote.

Summer Girl


----------



## sabah m

Hello ladies


I have a private prescription, please can you tell me where to get best prices for


Gonal F 300 x3
Ovitrelle 250
Gestone 50mg (10amps per box) x 2
Cetrocide 250mg x7


Thanks


----------



## D&amp;P

Angel129 said:


> I am in the US so wondering if someone can help me. We are looking for menopur 8 vials of 75. In the US they cost approximately $600USD so around 380 GBP in total. We have a prescription from our RE does anyone know where we can purchase menopur from in the UK and how much it is costing?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Angiexxx


Angie, could I ask if you were successful in receiving the medicine you wanted via the UK?

We're looking to see whether we can legally send medicine out to a potential Egg Donor in the US. The prescription would be valid in the UK so theoretically we can hunt around for the best price here and then send them on. I don't want to pay the US prices for these drugs although I was considering getting them from Canada (if they were similar priced to here).

I am worried about problems with export laws but The Infertility Network UK has told me there should be no problem sending this medication by courier to a potential Egg Donor in the US. They recommended that the package be sufficiently labelled to avoid any problems. I guess this is what companies like fertility2u do?

Anyway, it sounds like there shouldn't be a problem with us sending medicine out to a potential Egg Donor in the US.  So will now start looking around for the best price as I've been told the medication we are likely to have to send would be:

PUREGON 900 ampules - usually 3 needed
OVITRELLE 1 ampule


----------



## sj killpack

Where is the cheapest place to get my private prescription for my ivf treatment, i need -:
Buserelin 5.5mls  x 3 vials
Menopur 75iu x 24
HCG 5000 x 5
Cyclogest 400mg x 36


----------



## PiePig

For my clinic (Bourn) the cheapest quote i've had is from Asda (very helpful staff, who now refer to me as the IVF lady lol).


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

Hi - regarding exporting drugs - you have to be careful. The Ovitrelle in this country is a schedule 4 part 2 controlled drug and this means that you do not need a home office export licence for this drug to take it abroad. However, export licences are only issued if required to comply with the UK medicines act and have no legal status in other countries.
There may be rules regarding this controlled substance in other countries and you should ask the relevant consulate in the UK for the country concerned and preferably get a letter from them confirming this.

I have heard of one case of a person importing fertility drugs in a country where the substance was controlled/banned - she did not know, but that is no defence in law and she ended up prosecuted.

Also you need proper drug cold chain delivery - it is no good if the drugs are allowed to warm up or freeze on the way.


----------



## Angel129

Hi Stuart,
We have only made preliminary enquiries. The following is an excerpt from an email I received from a representative of fertility2u:

Your clinic will need to email us directly with a copy of your prescription.
[/color] 
[/color]Please note, as your prescription has been issued by a non GMC Registered Doctor in order for us to be able to fill it legally it must be re-written by a UK Doctor.
[/color] 
[/color]We have a Doctor on board who is able to re-write the prescription providing that you follow this link http://www.fertility2u.com/your-prescription[/color] and complete and IVF questionnaire. There will be a charge of £35 for this service. Please note, we must allow our Doctor 24-48 hours to provide the transcribed prescription after which the order process will start.
[/color] 
[/color]Please note we no longer use FedEx or DHL for our overseas orders. Due to the nature if the contents our parcels were being held and checked by Customs causing delays of up to 3 weeks. For this reason we now only use International Signed for and Air Sure as they are processed with regular mail and less likely to be checked. Both of these services can take up to 10 working days from the date of dispatch. The cost for delivery to a US address is £45. The cost for delivery to a UK address is £14.95

For us the additional costs of shipping and rewriting an RX were still SIGNIFICANTLY less than paying for the menopur in the US. The cost for one 75iu vial is about $60-75 each.

Hope this helps!

Angie


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

Puregon must be stored between 2-8 degrees not affecting the shelf life on the packet, or up to 25 degrees for up to 3 months, if not used in this period it must be discarded.
Ovitrelle must be stored between 2-8 degrees as on the packet or up to 25 degrees for 30 days (do not refrigerate again if taken out of the fridge in this period and throw away if not used within 30 days).

This might be tricky if you do not know the time frame of treatment and very expensive if it expires before it can be used.


----------



## sabah m

Hi Piepig

Have tried to look online, how do you get a quote from ASDA?  Am I being thick?


----------



## agate

use asda website store locator to find your nearest store that has a pharmacy - then phone them to ask for the prices of the meds you want.  superdrug is worth trying too if you have one near you.


----------



## PiePig

I just popped in and asked at the pharmacy counter.


----------



## bagpuss76

just wanted to add the prices I got at the beginning of November after scouring this thread for info, I think the price can vary depending on which clinic your prescription is from but I am really glad I shopped around. I ended up using central homecare as they had free delivery and no cc charge, service was excellent with next day delivery apart from for the Ovitrelle.

*Calea (manufacturer of puregon)* fax prescription to 0870

Menopur 75iu £11.76 per vial
Cyclogest 400mg £0.75 per pessary
Ovitrelle 250mcg £7.06 
they also gave me a very good price for puregon (half the quote from [email protected] and central homecare) but I didn't get a breakdown of each drug price

*Central Homecare* call 01420 543600, free delivery, accept CC without extra charges

Menopur 75iu £11.60 per vial
Cyclogest 400mg £0.83 per pessary
Ovitrelle 250mcg £10.00

*[email protected]* call 0870 3332867, additional cc charge

Menopur 75iu £11.50 per vial
Cyclogest 400mg £0.78 per pessary
Ovitrelle 250mcg £31.38


----------



## D&amp;P

Thanks Angie, it does sound problematic, like Hopeful Hazel says, if the fertility drugs are classed as a controlled substance or need to be transported through a proper cold chain delivery to prevent the drugs from warming up too much or freezing whilst in transit.

Bagpuss76, do you have a number for Calea as I would be very interested in their price for Puregon?  The Ovitrelle looks incredibly cheap too!  Do you know if Calea will work with EU prescriptions or all UK prescriptions?


----------



## agate

all uk pharmacies are supposed to accept EU prescriptions - they just need to be happy that the px is valid (has all the necessary info, is in english, and was written by a registered doc).


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

That is often the crux of the matter - it is difficult to establish the validity and registration of doctors from abroad.


----------



## bagpuss76

sorry my typing skills obviously need improving

Calea

Telephone: 
01928 533 500
Fax: 
01928 533 733


----------



## fififi

Hi ladies,
Need to get another very expensive prescription and just wondered if anyone cycling at Nurture, Nottingham could tell me where they got their drugs from. For my last cycle I just got them from Nurture itself as didn't have time to shop around but would prefer to save money if possible this time as need 72 vials of Menopur - £1152 from Nurture, yikes!!!

Any suggestions gratefully received, fififi x

PS. Posted on local board too, but rarely get replies from there!!!


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

Above you will see healthcare at home £11.50 per vial - that would be £828! A saving of £324.

You can also try the other 2 mentioned and fertility 2 u and asda. 
Sometimes if your clinic have a contract with a homecare company, they can't serve you individually.
Some places do include a sharps kit, others don't, so ask about that too.


----------



## fififi

Thanks for your help Hopeful Hazel, unfortunately my clinic seems to have contracts with all the private companies meaning their quotes are even higher than the clinic's. Homecare wanted £17.30 per vial of menopur from me!!! What a shame as £11.50 would be so much nicer.
Have tried all the places you suggested and unfortunately menopur seems to be blocked with my clinic at £16.50 and above. Even ASDA wanted £16 something per vial.

Best wishes


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

That's outrageous!


----------



## lollipops

Fififi - Ring the Derby Royal Hospital in Derby, I got all my ivf drugs for £750.00! God knows why, they said as I was having tx at the Queens Medical they could reduce the costs?! Call & see what quote they give you.

Failing that try Adsa, they quoted me £950.00 for everything.

I cant remember exactly how much drugs i needed but the price to get them all from Nuture was £1,200.

I was on a high dose of menopur , 375iu a day....I found it was this drug that pumped the prices up.

I'll try & find the Derby Royal Pharmacy number....


----------



## lollipops

01332 785368 Derby Royal Pharmacy. x


----------



## SaraC

I found http://ivf.towndrugstore.com to be very helpful and cheaper than any other place.


----------



## mccrea74

Little Yellow Bird said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> I am just about to start my 3rd IVF cycle at Bourn Hall - we're self funded again this time so I'm sourcing the drugs myself.
> 
> I've just called Healthcare at Home who I used for my drugs last time ( 0870 333 2867 ) and their prices are still amazing - I'm saving about £1100.00 from the quote of Central Homecare & Bourn Hall
> 
> The quote I've had is £448.39 for:
> 
> Cetrotide 0.25 x 4 36.80
> Crinone x 15 11.50
> Gonal F 900iu pen x 3 368.46
> Luveris 75iu x 4  25.30
> Ovitrelle x 1 6.31
> 
> That's the verbal quote I've had but is the same as they charged me in March.
> Still no admin or delivery charge either !
> 
> We'll worth a call - particulary for any Bourn Ladies !
> 
> LYB


Bump


----------



## mccrea74

Hi I need some advice please. I am going thru my 3rd IVF in january with Sims clinic Dublin. My prescription was sent directly to HAH who phoned me today with a quote - I near fell off my seat. They quoted me £3477.49!!!

The list she quoted me verbally included:
gonal F 900ui x 8 £2329.82
Centritide £565.25
luveris 75 x 10 £345.71
Crinone gel £125.80
Ovitrelle 31.38

This seems to be very very high?

I will be phoning Sims tomorrow to ask for the prescription to be posted to me so I can get my own quotes.


----------



## Helenx

Hi there

Just reading the posts but having trouble trying to find cheap menopur. Does anyone know the best place for menopur, I'm going to have to buy loads as I'm on a really really high dose.
Thanks


----------



## agate

mccrea74 said:


> Hi I need some advice please. I am going thru my 3rd IVF in january with Sims clinic Dublin. My prescription was sent directly to HAH who phoned me today with a quote - I near fell off my seat. They quoted me £3477.49!!!
> 
> The list she quoted me verbally included:
> gonal F 900ui x 8 £2329.82
> Centritide £565.25
> luveris 75 x 10 £345.71
> Crinone gel £125.80
> Ovitrelle 31.38
> 
> This seems to be very very high?
> 
> I will be phoning Sims tomorrow to ask for the prescription to be posted to me so I can get my own quotes.


mcrea: is your prescription right? 8 x 900 puregon sounds like an awful lot? That's 16 days worth of 450 IU?


----------



## mccrea74

agate said:


> mccrea74 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi I need some advice please. I am going thru my 3rd IVF in january with Sims clinic Dublin. My prescription was sent directly to HAH who phoned me today with a quote - I near fell off my seat. They quoted me £3477.49!!!
> 
> The list she quoted me verbally included:
> gonal F 900ui x 8 £2329.82
> Centritide £565.25
> luveris 75 x 10 £345.71
> Crinone gel £125.80
> Ovitrelle 31.38
> 
> This seems to be very very high?
> 
> I will be phoning Sims tomorrow to ask for the prescription to be posted to me so I can get my own quotes.
> 
> 
> 
> mcrea: is your prescription right? 8 x 900 puregon sounds like an awful lot? That's 16 days worth of 450 IU?
Click to expand...

Yes agate i will be on 600iui for 10 days.
The costs are horrendous 

On my last ivf cycle at the RVH belfast i bought 1x900 and 1x450 for £192. I have my old RVH consultant could he write a prescription for me so I can get the special pricing


----------



## Helenx

Hi all

Just an update Re menopur found central homecare were the cheapest with menopur for me.

Worth a look x


----------



## scooby-doo_123

Hi ladies

hope you can help!! If I am buying my own meds- there are some places (eg asda) that don't give you needles? where have you got these from- my hospital have made it very clear they won't give me them if I don't go with their dugs provider??
Head in the shed with it all!!!

Chears me dears xxx


----------



## agate

you have to check with the pharmacy you want to buy from if they will supply you with everything you need - needles, syringes, antiseptic swabs, sharps bin (and ideally some ampoule snappers if you are using meds in ampoules like menopur - or you can get away with using a cotton wool pad to protect your fingers when you snap).  However, needles, swabs and sharps bins are cheap to buy yourself and don't need a prescription for them.  places like www.medisave.co.uk have them.  all you need to know is what size to order - but if you google for the patient information leaflets for your meds, you will usually be able to find out what size needles you need and what volume you will be injecting (try to get syringes that are about double the volume you are needing as it makes it easier).  Some meds come with their own needles like puregon and gonal F and don't need syringes either.


----------



## scooby-doo_123

thanks agate. i have used menopur before but not gonal f-which is what i'm using this time-is it always in a pen?
i've noticed menopur is very competitively priced at assett pharmacy online-unfortunately everything else is more expensive!!


----------



## agate

gonal F is available both as ampoules and in the pen but its much more common to get it in a pen


----------



## fififi

lollipops said:


> Fififi - Ring the Derby Royal Hospital in Derby, I got all my ivf drugs for £750.00! God knows why, they said as I was having tx at the Queens Medical they could reduce the costs?! Call & see what quote they give you.
> 
> Failing that try Adsa, they quoted me £950.00 for everything.
> 
> I cant remember exactly how much drugs i needed but the price to get them all from Nuture was £1,200.
> 
> I was on a high dose of menopur , 375iu a day....I found it was this drug that pumped the prices up.
> 
> I'll try & find the Derby Royal Pharmacy number....


Thanks lollipops,
Phoned Derby Royal (got number from your later post) but sadly they worked out about £5 more than Nurture - I was really hopeful after your post.
Asda about the same price - though I like the fact they said you can collect the prescription a bit at a time, so can just buy what you need and split the cost over a couple of weeks. If do Long Protocol again I'll prob use them.

I think it's the Menopur that's pushing the price up - I'm on 450iu day so need 72 vials (!!!) - Nurture at £16 vial is the cheapest I can find. Annoyingly Nurture's prices for the other drugs is much higher than everyone else.

Am now wishing harder than ever I get a natural miracle this month before starting final IVF in Jan ... or if that doesn't happen, I'll also wish for a lottery win so I can fund more cycles if needed.

Best wishes to everyone and hoping we all get free prescriptions in 2012 cos we're preggas!!!!


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

You don't have to get everything from one place - you can ask for separate items on separate prescriptions and shop around.


----------



## lollipops

Fififi - oh darn it! Sorry Derby Royal or Asda didn't come up trumps! How annoying! Like you say its your menopur that's the pricey one but you can split your prescription. Ask Nuture for just one prescription for your menopur & the rest of the drugs can go on a separate prescription so you can get them cheaper elsewhere. x


----------



## scooby-doo_123

hi lovelies
healthcare at home came out cheapest by far-and they provide syringes etc. relieved to get it kinda sorted! my hospital won't spilt prescription unfortunately! they also seems to be a shortage on the utrogestan so central homecare don't have any.
good luck with ur plans really hope it comes together for us all xx


----------



## twinbutterfly

Hello
we are looking to start treatment at qmc in feb, the price we have been given is £1000 to have IUI using menopur. We was shocked that it cost so much but i do need 3 menopur aday  my consultant says we can not buy from anywhere else so not really got a choice but 2 go with them. 
If anybody knows a cheaper way to do IUI please let me know. All the prices has helped alot


----------



## fififi

Hi Twinbutterfly,
3 menopur a day isn't that many, I'm on 6!!! I'm surprised drugs are costing that much at QMC - how many days will you need menopur for?
I need 14 days x 6 = 72 vials in total and that with Nurture (also QMC) works out at £16 a vial, so £1152 in total ... I'd expect you'd be on menopur for a similar time so should only be about £575.

I've finally sourced somewhere a bit cheaper for menopur - Asda at Fosse Park only charge £15 a vial (Asda at Thurmaston was £16.60 so initially thought Asda would be more but it seems each store has different price, so worth trying a few). The menopur from there is in exactly the same packaging as the menopur I got from QMC pharmacy. You can telephone them in the morning to check they have stock and if not they'll get it in for you that afternoon. Went there on offchance today and they had 50 vials of menopur in stock.

After Asda QMC works out cheapest - I telephoned all companies other people had mentioned and when they look up their price for someone at QMC the price is substantially more.

Hope that helps fififi x


----------



## twinbutterfly

Morning we have had 3 iUi in 2008 and I had 3 a day 4 15 days. My eggs are to small so need scans every other day which is where the cost builds up I think.  Just don't understand why I can't buy my own drugs would work out a lot cheaper for us. Thanks for the help


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

Have you said to your doctor that you want a private prescription. Ask to see a written policy on issuing of prescriptions, internal and private. Unless there is something in a contract to say that you have to have drugs from the clinic as part of it then I can't see how they can refuse to issue a private script. They may charge you for writing a prescription of course as it is a professional service.


----------



## twinbutterfly

Hi yes asked him last time I seen him but was told if using the clinic I can only get the drugs from them. I'm in 2 see him in jan before the iUi so will quiz him again thank 4 the help xx


----------



## wanty

Would someone mind helping me. I today started stimms on short protocol and was given a starter pack of fostimol, merional and certitude from the ARGC. I have read you can buy cheaper drugs but I don't know where to start as I haven't been told what I will be taking daily other than to make sure I have 600 units of both available daily to use. I am aware i can return what i was given today back to the ARGC but can anyone help in estimating what I should buy and where from as I am sure I could save a lot of money considering the posts here.

MUCH APPRECIATED XXXX


----------



## agate

wanty:  argc will want the flexibility to change the mix of fostimon and merional every day and will start you on daily shots of cetrotide as well once the follicles reach a certain size.  to buy your meds elsewhere you;ll need a private prescription from argc each time you need more.  you can guess that you will probably stim for at least 9 days but they sometimes step up or step down the dose and increase/reduce the proportion of merional to fostimon depending what  level of LH shows in your blood.    You probably won't be able to bulk buy from one of the mail order pharmacies because you need the flexibility to change as you go through.  Some of the local pharmacies, John Bell & Croyden etc do give a discount for ARGC ladies but places like superdrug and asda are usually still cheaper than them - but won't keep the meds in stock - but can usually get them next day.  So if you have an asda or superdrug pharmacy which is convenient for you maybe ask ARGC for, say, a script for 10 ampoules of merional (75 IU each) - which should cost about £13.95 per vial plus VAT and 10 amps of fostimon (75IU each) which should cost about £27.90 plus vat per amp.    You will probably have to buy drugs on the last few days from one of the local pharmacies or from ARGC because you won't want to end up with lots left over.


----------



## Lollipop2010

Hi there
Does anyone have any advice of where to get gestone from? I have had a heavy bleed today. Dr gorgy has prescribed gestone or prontegest but I can't find any and I'm feeling desperate.

X x


----------



## agate

have you tried rigcharm in london for prontogest?
also see in my faq under gestone for info about agolutin


----------



## mccrea74

Quick question, I have a 900iu gonal f pen that went out of date december 2011. Should i still use it?


----------



## Martha Moo

I personally wouldnt

Medicines that come to there use by date tend to become less effective (if effective at all) however tempting it is i know its expensive but i would discard via a pharmacy 

this is just my personal opinion though

Em


----------



## Tracy Ann

Hi everyone, I might be a bit late to join in this conversation but I had a quote from Asda, Tesco and Boots and Nurture still came in cheaper. I'm on 3 x menopur a day. I'm off for egg collection on Weds, a bit nervous now.


----------



## 8868dee

hi there
i am just about to start my ivf cycle soon and was wondering about cost of fertility drugs. although im not sure on the drugs i will be having yet the clinic im with is gcrm and they use central home centre for their drugs and i was quoted between 800 -1000 should i use this recommemnded or should i look around for quotes . as its my first ivf im not sure if i have to use the pharmacy they recommend ort not.


----------



## ladybirdy

Hi
I have found a company called Calea Uk (01298 533500) the cheapest for the drugs I needed and are very helpful.  Delivery is also free with them and very quick to arrange and deliver.  They were much cheaper than Boots, and other online companies.


----------



## mandimoo

defo shop around for quotes.  I ended up using my hospital pharmacy for Menopur as they were cheapest even with the dispensing fee for that item.  I got the progesterone and Buserslin from Su;perdrug as they did not charge a dispensing fee and were cheapest on those items.  I luckily had 2 x Pregnyl left over from a previous NHS script.


----------



## zedbee75

HI all

Can anyone recommend somewhere to purchase menopur and or cetrotide for a good price? 

Thank you so much xx


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

Please bear in mind before posting on this thread, it is illegal to sell prescription drugs and completely against the website rules - you can be banned from the site.


----------



## mccrea74

If you have completed a previous IVF cycle at an nhs hospital you should ask the consultant there to do you a new script for the hospital pharmacy. They might say no of course.
It saved us a lot of money. To get our prescription privately was £3500, we got it for half that


----------



## Grace72

I had the same query a few weeks ago. Asda was cheap but Rigcharm pharmacy in Shadwell was cheaper. Same manufacturers for the drugs so you are fine. Yasseur is great and knows what you need and even when you get confused with the dosage he puts you straight. He had a few drugs in stock already and others he ordered in the next day.  

Grace


----------



## Wallbanger

OMG just starting out I didn't even relies you could buy the drugs from wherever you choose... Thanks guys


----------



## Greyhounds

I really recommend Central Homecare. They run out of pregnyl a few weeks ago so I had to get it elsewhere. At CH is would have been £8.60 for two ampoules, at the Grafton Pharmacy they cost me £33!


----------



## Nannysam

I had no idea that you could buy the drugs elsewhere!!!! 

Do you need to get permission from the clinic you are using or do you just tell them that you are getting them yourself and they tell you what you need 

I have used clomid before and was just given a prescription to go and get them but this is my first try with Menopur and I have no idea what I am supposed to do?!!!!  

Any advice would be gratefully recieved!!!  

Thanks


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

Your clinic may or may not have a policy on issuing private scripts. Some charge for writing them, some have it in the small print that you must obtain the drugs from them. My clinic will always provide a script for patients undergoing treatment and you can then shop around for the best price.

Any pharmacy can get menopur for you and sell it to you privately. Some of the homecare companies might be cheaper as they can save on VAT and have contracts with the manufacturers for good prices. ASDA sell IVF drugs at cost price. You just have to have your legally valid private prescription from your consultant and then you can phone around and get a few quotes. You will then be asked to present your prescription to the pharmacist you choose based on these quotes for dispensing and they will charge you the cost of the drug plus a dispensing fee.
Some places like the homecare companies will also provide a sharps kit with injectable medicines. Some places don't. Your clinic may be able to give you sharps, otherwise you will then have to go on line to purchase needles and syringes etc and it then means you have to know what sizes you need.

When you say you don't know what to do, what do you mean exactly? With getting drugs on private prescription, or how to take the medicine?


----------



## Greyhounds

Hi all
Does anyone know where I can get prontogest? Central Homecare have run out and are not sure when they will get it back in. I only have enough till Monday and on Tues I have my 7wk scan so hopefully my clinic will give me my daily shot but I know they don't hold large stocks. I am in London.
Thanks


----------



## agate

have you tried rigcharm in london?


----------



## pomegranite

try alis chemist (rigcharm pharmacy). they have lots of stock. and i think they may be the CHEAPEST? theyre charging £6 a vial. thyre number is 02077909150


----------



## Greyhounds

Thank you, I called them and you are right. They have stock and are cheap! Complete pain to get to for me though but worth it.


----------



## JenTX

I've just ordered meds from Central Homecare - they were nice and helpful and incredibly cheap - Menopur at £11.60 for a 75iu vial. (Never thought I'd think of that as cheap but this is all a surreal world.  . .) They did say that they offer different prices for different clinics - apparently it's discounted if you're at a clinic they do a lot of business with. But I sure wish I'd found them the first time around - they are less than half the price! (I'm at the Lister, btw - so if you're somewhere else, you might get quoted higher?)


----------



## Greyhounds

I am at CRGH but I have always had good prices from CH other than the prontogest. I'll be picking up a new prescription from my clinic and heading down the Shadwell's on Tues.


----------



## taylorlisa

Hi

I'm due ec on tue. Does anyone know if u can buy gestone anywhere or is it completely out of stock country wide?


----------



## agate

I don't think you can get gestone - but some pharmacies like rigcharm in london or fertility2u in derbyshire have prontogest instead.  you'd need your clinic to write you a script for prontogest though.


----------



## Charlie &#039;N&#039; Bec

Lovely ladies:

Help needed, I am based in Essex could you please let me know of websites,areas, to get quotes for our IVF cycle please. 

Thank you 

Becki and Charlie  xxxx


----------



## agate

if you look further up this thread you should find lots of info on recommended sites


----------



## Lizard39

Hello ladies,

I'm just about to start my 2nd LP cycle at Oxford Fertility Unit and decided to shop around for drugs this time as going to be on 375 menopur rather than 300. I've read back on this thread and as a result phoned up Central home, Calea & Fertility2U and none of them will give me prices without a prescription! AF isn't due til late next week & my clinic won't book me in or write me a prescription til AF arrives. I was just trying to be organised rather than rushing around when I get my prescription, but seems it isn't going to be the case! 

For our first cycle in Dec/jan i used Healthcare at home (that's who Oxford suggest and use, though we are allowed to order the drugs ourselves from anywhere) & I was paying £21:00 for menopur 75iu -  in the 75 vial plus the 600 box & 1200 box. Healthcare at home have confirmed the prices are still the same. I have gone back to them and asked if they have different prices for different clinics as I'd read on a fertility forum that someone paid £11:50 - surprising not had a response back yet! If they do have different prices it is outrageous - as for Oxford it's nearly twice the price....as if IFV isn't expensive and unfair enough.

JenTX - can you please confirm when you bought your drugs and what price you paid for 75 vial but also the 600 box & 1200 box if you had them.

If anyone knows places that will quote without a prescription or doesn't have different prices for different clinics i'd love to hear from you.

Wishing you all a successful journey.

Lizard xx


----------



## fififi

Lizard... worth phoning Asda if you have any stores with pharmacy near you as they'll just tell you price of individual drugs over the phone. Equally if there's more than one store with a pharmacy try both as I was quoted different prices at different ones even though they said they should all be same.
I bought menopur in February from them at £16 a vial.

Another place for me that gave a competitive quote was local NHS hospital pharmacy even though I wasn't having treatment at their clinic.

Hope your cycle goes well     x


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

I emailed Central Homecare with my requirements and they emailed a quote back.


----------



## Fayec1976

hi lizard39. I am currently having treatment at Oxford too, just started down reg this week. I rang around Asda, Ali's chemist in London, Healthcare at Home and Central Homecare.

central Homecare were by far the cheapest at £13.75 I think for me pour. I only had a week to get my meds and I sent prescription with a cover letter in the post Friday. they phoned me Monday and delivered Tuesday! Excellent service.

Good luck with your treatment at oxford be interesting to hear how you find their service.

Xx


----------



## Lizard39

Hello Fayec, Holly & Fififi - thank you so much for getting back to me.

I've phoned Asda & now waiting for them to phone me back with the prices. I've also managed to get a quote from Central Homecare....OMG based on my prescription from IFV #1 we would have saved nearly £400 by going with them rather than Healthcare at home  . Still not had a response back from Healthcare at Home...surprise surprise! 

Fayec - I'll ping you a PM re OFU.

Thanks for your help ladies and have a lovely weekend.

Lizard xxx


----------



## Alesiya

Hi there
Can anyone recomend pharmacy in Glasgow to buy Menopur and Puregon? Thanks


----------



## Lizard39

Hi alesiya - I don't know about pharmacies in Glasgow but central Homecare were by far the cheapest when I phoned around afew weeks back for menopur. Def worth you giving them a call.

Good luck with you tx.

Lizard x


----------



## alexine

Menopur is cheap at ASDA
xxA


----------



## jomelia

Hi

I was wondering if anyone could help me please.

I have got a prescription from DOGUS for fertility tretament however on trying to buy menopur and cetrotide i was advised that because the Dr is not UK registered this cannot be done.  I have contacted pharmasure, central homecare, applied dispensary services.

I'm at a lost does anyone kno0w where i could purchase this medication or get this sorted out please.


Any advise appreciated.

Kind regards

Jomelia


----------



## agate

have you tried asking on the dogus thread?  surely other ladies there would know how its done?  I guess the problem is because northern cyprus isn't in the EU?


----------



## moomoocookie

Hi jomelia, have you ask your own gp to write you a private script for the drugs.  Most gp offer this service, some charge you 30 to 40 £ but if you have a supportive one like mine she has offered to do mine free, all I have to do is give her the email with the drugs listed.  Good luck


----------



## jomelia

hi 

thanks for replys.im new on here so dont reslly knoq how to access docus forum to ask.vstil learning way about on here.

i have asked my g.p who only works part time so he may do it. if not im struggling but will deal with that then. hopefully not come to this.

thanks again to everyonr who took time to reply.

cheers

jomelia

jo


----------



## agate

here's a link to the dogus thread http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=287559.140


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

Is Dogus in cyprus and is cyprus an EEA state? I believe it is.

If it is then any pharmacy can dispense the prescription in the UK as long as they can establish that the doctor is genuine and registered in Europe. This can sometimes be difficult and can be the stumbling block. Also the products need to be available in the UK at the strengths prescribed.

If not then Fertility2U have doctors who are able to transcribe the prescription to meet UK requirements and they can supply it for you.
http://www.fertility2u.com/internationprescriptions/

The London Womens Clinic also provide a prescription writing service for outside patients, but they require you to have a consultation and this and the prescription writing carry a fee.

/links


----------



## agate

i am not sure but I have a feeling that northern cyprus is different - the EU doesn't recognise northern cyprus except as a sort of part of turkey - its kind of a grey area-  but I don't think EU legislation applies to northern cyprus.  the rest of cyprus is within the EU but not northern cyprus which I think is where dogus is... i think it also means that northern cyprus isn't covered by the eu legislation on fertility treatment either.


----------



## JJ Mum

Incase helpful for others 

I rang all the UK drug companies round and some would provide 75iu Menopur at about £21.00, Asda were about £16.00 per 75iu of Menopur , hpwever would not be able to provide the menopur kit contains the diluent, ampule snappers , syringes and needle tips!!!  So I am ordering from Central Homecare , they saved me £339 in total, and came with the menopur kit and sharps bin included,  the only thing that was slightly more expensive from them was the ovitrelle Trigger shot, but well worth the saving.....


----------



## Pollypoppet

Has anyone got an alternative phone number for central homecare? Just tried 01420 543400 but not recognised  

Thanks P x


----------



## Lizard39

Hi Pp - there phone system is down as I had the same problem. If you email [email protected] and they will pick it up. I have got a quote and sorted everything out via email this morning with them - very helpful lady called Chloe. I'm on 375 menopause plus all the other standard drugs & just saved £518 by going with Central Homecare rather than Healthcare at Home who my clinic use! 

Good luck with you tx.

Lizard xxx


----------



## Pollypoppet

Thanks lizard, was a bit concerned the company had folded or something! 

I did email and they replied with a quote really quickly, my clinic also use healthcare at home but they won't tell me the price till I order the drugs! So cant really compare.A lot ladies seem find CH cheaper so will probably go with them anyway. 

Good luck with your tx. X


----------



## Brookie

Hi girls

Thanks for the tips. I've just have saved loads through Central Homecare! I nearly dropped when I got a price from healthcare at home - I had actually ordered and paid earlier today but then cancelled the order when I saw some posts on here!

B xx


----------



## Lizard39

Hi Brookie - glad you made some savings.....every penny counts so that can go towards you pram in 9 months time


----------



## JJ Mum

Brookie, brilliant , I am pleased you saved money with them, the clinics must have specikal pricing on their own drugs for the auto referal to them for each couple!!  IT should be hers a list of providers, heres your prescription and off you go..


----------



## Brookie

JJ, I totally agree - everyone should be given the option to look elsewhere. I don't know if the clinics are profiting from going to the more expensive pharmacies but it would explain why Healthcare at Home are more expensive if they have to give a cut to the clinics!


----------



## Lizard39

Hi Brookie & JJ - It is completely outrageous....either Healthcare at Home or the clinics are make a nice big profit.  Below is the highlight of an email exchange i had with Healthcare at home;

Me:  Thank-you getting back to me so quickly. Can you confirm if you have different prices for different clinics, as someone on a fertility forum i'm on has stated she paid £11:50 per menopur 75 vial from you yet you are quoting me £21:00 per 75 menopur?

HCaH: I can confirm that prices do vary from hospital to hospital, the hospitals/clinics set the prices with our finance department

Me: Can you please confirm if you are able to provide me with the required fertility drugs at your cheapest price?

HCaH: The prices are set by the hospitals not by us, our finance team have to request the price for each medication from the hospital/clinic. That is the only quote I can give you unless you were to get another prescription from another hospital. May I suggest you speak to our finance department in regards to this - we only quote for the medications given to us by the patient and that goes under the hospital or clinic that has provided you with the prescription. 

On that note....my drugs have literally just arrived from Central Homecare and saved me just over £500! Best make some room in the fridge! 

Lizard xx


----------



## kdb

Shocking     

Ladies - what's the current situation with Gestone - are there stocks available or is everyone using Prontogest now?  Thanks


----------



## agate

i think its still only prontogest available.... or agolutin from Cz.


----------



## kdb

Thanks Agate


----------



## Brookie

Lizard - that's almost unbelievable!!! I know business is business but it seems unethical for clinics to be making profit from the drugs they put us on, they make enough from the IVF charges alone surely! That's really wound me up now! Although it would have wound me up even more had I paid HCaH the original price!!  

Anyway, deeeep serene breaths....

Can someone tell me if you have to keep menopur in the fridge? I've put ours in the basement where it's cool but not as cool as the fridge. it just said to keep below 25 deg on the box..... hope I've not messed up  

B x


----------



## MaxMolly

I wondered if anyone can help me. I need to get the following medication and I emailed Central Homecare and this is what they quoted me. They did ask what clinic I was at so I don't know if they charge more for ARGC prescriptions. Does anyone know if Ali's in Shadwell would be any cheaper

Gestone 50mg              £5.18 per vial (Gestone 100mg has been discontinued, so I have quoted you for the 50mg vials)
Clexane 20mg              £3.73 per PFS
Progynova 2mg            £7.60 per box (84 tabs)
Dexamethasone 0.5mg  £43.70 per box (28tabs)
Dexamethasone 2mg    £15.85 per box (100tabs)

Thanks for any feedback
xx


----------



## kdb

Ooooh - does that mean Gestone is back on the market?


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

I have seen some in the pharmacy this week, but don't know if it is plentiful. Best to ask your pharmacy.


----------



## Mibbles

I've just got 50 mg of gemstone from my pharmacy.
If you want the details let me know.
Good prices and excellent service - they hunted down my mess hence the gemstone and delivered next day.
Also took my prescription from Greek clinic


----------



## Kittycat104

Can you let me know which pharmacy the gesture came from?  Thanks


----------



## bluepumpkin

I just got a quote from central home care and they want £31 per vial of gonal f because I'm at Bourne hall! How outrageous! Can't believe we get charged twice what other people are paying. Waiting for healthcare at home to get back to me now...... Any other sources for cheap drugs in Norfolk anyone?


----------



## Lizard39

Hi Bluepumpkin - sorry I can't help as Central Homecare where by far the cheapest for me - saved £518 by going with Central Homecare rather than Healthcare at Home who my clinic use! Have you tried Asda or http://www.fertility2u.com/ as there where not bad prices. With http://www.fertility2u.com/ they have their prices listed on the website.

Good luck with getting your drugs cheaper & with you cycle.

Lizard xxx

/links


----------



## kdb

Bluepumpkin - you could try Rigcharm Pharmacy - they're in Shadwell, East London, but would ship to you in Norfolk.  As Lizard mentioned, ASDA is another option (although they don't include sharps, sharps bins, etc).

Mibbles - thanks for the info, if you could PM me the name of your pharmacy that would be great.  Thx!!


----------



## bluepumpkin

Thanks lizard, I'll give them a look. Everyone else seems to have saved loads with central, I'm feeling a bit peeved that they're so expensive if you're with Bourn Hall. All seems a bit sneaky to alter prices based on which clinic you're with! 

Thanks for the website lizard, fingers crossed!


----------



## Brookie

I wonder if the bigger clinics get better discounts based on volume of orders or if they actually get a kick back from the money we pay for the drugs! Seeing as the whole thing is so regulated by the HFEA I guess it must be a volume based price...
The only thing Central weren't cheaper  for with me is Progesterone injections. Almost double that of my local high street pharmacy!

**UPDATE** Comments above were incorrect - Boots and a local chemist didn't actually have a clue what it was on the prescription and were trying to give me something completely different which sounded like saline from reading the box!!! Central were the cheapest.


----------



## Lizard39

Hi Brookie - I'm at a very large clinic and their prices were outrageous, so don't think it's a size thing! I was so appalled in the different prices drug firms quote depending what clinic your at tat I actually phoned the HFEA and they said they don't regulate IFV drug prices! Xx


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

If your clinic are contracted with central homecare then the chances are that healthcare at home can offer a good price. My clinic were contracted with healthcare at home so the prices for me were much higher there and central worked out much cheaper. It is a question of shopping around.


----------



## bluepumpkin

Thanks kdb, have ordered today from asda before reading your post. They cost the same as my clinic which is £300 but the clinic charge £45 delivery whereas I can drive the 25 miles there and back to pick them up for less than that. I was totally expecting to get them cheaper online but my quotes were in the 400s. Ah well! Worth it in the end I hope!


----------



## boopster1977

Hi ladies

just wanted a bit of advice, im getting quotes of immune px for FET in september and have boots have quoted £275 for the following

Clexane 40mg (x2
Doxycyline 100mg (x21)
Gestone 100mg (x21)
Prednisolone tabs 25mg (x2

It seems like gestone 100mg is like gold dust and im a bit worried that they wont be able to give me these so also asked Central Homecare for a quote and theyve said it would cost £379 - this includes 42 50mg gestone instead of 21 100mg (all consumables inc) -  quite a difference.  I asked how much prontogest would be and its £9.95 per vial - does this sound about right? 

Im a right worrier and just want to make sure i get everything sorted before September.

Any help on best place to get px is much appreciated

thanks

Helen


----------



## Brookie

Hi Helen

Goodness, you're very organised! I was running around town trying to find drugs the day before I was due to start prontogest  

I got my prontogest from Central Homecare for the same price quoted to you. They weren't the cheapest option but they had my prescription already and I couldn't find it locally in time. Gestone seems to be more commonly available than prontogest but in 50mg vials as you say. My local pharmacy quoted £6.35 for 100mg gestone but their wholesaler had run out of it! If you google prontogest fertility2u, you can find it for £6.25 also.

Good luck!
B xx


----------



## kdb

Someone mentioned below that Central Homecare said Gestone 100mg has been discontinued.


----------



## Mibbles

Hi there
I've PM'd you . Sorry away on hols.
Sefgrove Pharmacy in crystal palace got me 50g of gestone. 
Call0208 670 5198 ask for Shinali. They take overseas prescriptions.
Service was amazing - family run business.
Good luck to you all


----------



## boopster1977

Thanks ladies  

Ive been told that theres a manufacturing problem so no where ive tried has got 100mg gestone, i'll give Sefgrove a call tomorrow - thanks Mibbles

Helen x


----------



## Pyra

Girls, would you know if there are any pharmacies that would refund against unused drugs purchased from them? I'm shopping around for my IVF cycle, and wanted to confirm this. I still have some drugs left over from an IUI cycle (bought from Central Homecare who won't do returns), and would like to avoid this.


----------



## agate

I don't think pharmacies are allowed to do that.


----------



## kdb

Pyra - when I used Central Homecare they fulfilled (and charged me for) items only as I requested them.  So, I sent them the prescription for the full amount but only ordered, say, a third or a half.  Then if/when you need the rest you can order (and pay for) those.

Hope this helps xoxo


----------



## Pyra

That's a brilliant idea - thanks kdb! better than hiding leftover drugs in my fridge (for another tx) and hoping no one sees them!


----------



## bethholm

Here we go, the latest IVF meds prices if anyone might find this useful. I would suggest you phone Asda pharmacy for a quote too.Rigcharm is very expensive for postage (and it wasn't a typo!) if
you don't live in London but are quite cheap too if you do. All the other prices are as last week.


Fertility to U
 
Menopur-75iu @ £17.50
 
Puregon - 900iu - £298.50

 Clexane 40mg-6.90

 
Rigcharm
 
Menopur-75iu @ £18
 
Puregon - 1500iu - £510 (but £260 postage- not a typo!)
 

Central Homecare
 
Menopur-75iu @ £13.65
 
Puregon - 900iu - £349.21

Clexane 40mg - 4.93

 
Healthcare at Home
 
Menopur-75iu @ £18.84
 
Puregon - 900iu - 336.07
 
clexane  40mg-4.64

 
Serum
 
Menopur-75iu @£21.13  (and only comes in boxes of 5)
 
Puregon - 1500iu - £800

I shopped around and ordered stuff from separate suppliers to keep the cost down.

Best for clexane- Healthcare at Home 
Best for puregon- fertility2u
Best for menopur-Central Homecare

B x


----------



## agate

rigcharm is v expensive for puregon postage because their refrigerated postage service is v expensive and they only send puregon refrigerated.  other supplies MIGHT send it room temp - and obviously if you live nearby you can pick it up - but once its been out of the fridge it means you have to use it up quite quickly.


----------



## boopster1977

Hi 

Does anyone have a number for Central Homecares courier - i got one to ring if they havent turned up by 10:30am but DF has thrown it out and CH are closed today!

TIA

Helen x


----------



## kdb

Can anybody give me a rough idea of the typical cost for Suprefact Buserelin nasal spray 100mcg?  Does £25 per bottle sound about right?

Also... very strange, but I just called ASDA and when the girl couldn't find Prontogest in their system she quoted me for Gestone 100mg.  I thought that size had been discontinued?

The amazing thing was that she quoted just £4.50 per ampoule     

Surely too good to be true?


----------



## bethholm

Lovely to hear from you KDB!Sounds too good to be true as my pharmacy could only get 50mg gestone...hope you are on to a winner there!Good luck for your next try!

B x


----------



## agate

kdb:you might find that they can't actually supply it even though its on the computer.  not all pharmacies can get prontogest because its not a UK med.  fertility2u website says £26.50 for suprefact nasal spray


----------



## kdb

Thanks Agate - I did have my doubts - especially when she said the meds would be ready for collection the day after they're ordered!  Hope you're feeling well? xoxo

Beth - I'm keeping my eye on you   and still have evvvvvvvvvvvvvverything crossed. xoxo


----------



## BooஐWantsBaby

I'm confused :-/ 

Where do I start looking for cyclogest pessaries? I need 40x 
My clinic have sent me a prescription, but I don't know what do with it?!  x


----------



## kdb

Boo - can you ask your GP?  Mine is prescribing the cyclogest for me as it's (relatively) cheap.  Otherwise, call around a few (3-4) companies listed in this thread (eg, fertility2u.com, ASDA, Boots, Central Homecare) and find out who gives the best service - ie, price, supply, delivery, etc.  You usually need to provide the original to the pharmacy before they will despatch so allow time for this (if you're having to post the script).


----------



## BooஐWantsBaby

Cheers, I'll drop the form off to my GP.. Wil see what he says! Worth a try. Thx


----------



## Lizard39

Boo - If your GP won't write you a prescription you can also just try your local pharmacy - as they aren't expenses and you won't have Postage, so mighty work out the same as mail order and a lot less hassle.


----------



## kdb

Lizard is right! For other more expensive meds you would do the ring-round but as you're doing natural FET then you don't need to worry!


----------



## kdb

Righto... ASDA is currently cheapest for Suprefact nasal spray 100mcg @ just over £25 per bottle.  Fertility2u slightly more expensive plus the delivery charge, and Boots way more exe (around £33).


----------



## flygirl001

I'm not sure if it's been mentioned here before, but I get mine from ivfmeds. They open at 11 or 12 (I can't remember) until v late (midnight comes to mind)....again hormone brain fails me.......it's basically to cater for the USA market. I've found them to be the cheapest and they deliver next day! Their no is 02088199712. My nurse just faxes the prescription over with a huge refill option and I just call when I need them. V professional and helpful!


----------



## bearbear

Hi Guys,

I've just got the go ahead to start stimulated DIUI treatment   and i was just wondering about the cost of the drugs i need.

The London Womens Clinic in London is where i will be treated and they have quoted me the following prices:

1Ovitrelle 250cmg (1) - £30
Cyclogest pessaries 400mg (3)
Menopur 1 x 600IU £168

Firstly does anyone know if this would be enough for just one cycle? Do these prices sound ok or would i be better off to ask around?

Any help would be appreciated.

Kind Regards
Bear


----------



## Pyra

Not sure if these will be enough for one cycle - depends on your protocol/response.
I know that Central Homecare would probably quote you £109 for an equivalent dose of Menopur (75iu vials, not sure about the multi-dose pack).
The price of Ovitrelle sounds right - I'm assuming this is equivalent to 6500iu.
Not sure about Cyclogest.


----------



## Lizard39

Hi Bear 

From Central afew months ago I paid the following & it was free delivery.

Menopur 600iu box = £131.04
Ovitrelle 6500iu x 1 = £38.31 
Cyclogest Pessaries 400mg x 15 (which is 1 box) = £12.42

Good luck with you DIUI.

Lizard xxx


----------



## bearbear

Pyra said:


> Not sure if these will be enough for one cycle - depends on your protocol/response.
> I know that Central Homecare would probably quote you £109 for an equivalent dose of Menopur (75iu vials, not sure about the multi-dose pack).
> The price of Ovitrelle sounds right - I'm assuming this is equivalent to 6500iu.
> Not sure about Cyclogest
> 
> Thank you so much for your reply, its all so confusing  so far from what i've found out it seems that the price the clinic charge for the Ovitrelle is about the same as most chemist! The Menopur is around £60 cheaper in the chemist comparred with the clinic and i'm yet to find out about cyclogest pessaries. To be honest it just seems so much easier to get it from the clinic but that is pure laziness on my part. Thanks again and good luck


----------



## bearbear

Lizard39 said:


> Hi Bear
> 
> From Central afew months ago I paid the following & it was free delivery.
> 
> Menopur 600iu box = £131.04
> Ovitrelle 6500iu x 1 = £38.31
> Cyclogest Pessaries 400mg x 15 (which is 1 box) = £12.42
> 
> Good luck with you DIUI.
> 
> Lizard xxx
> 
> Hi Lizard,
> 
> Thank you so much for replying, its hard trying to decide what to do with regards to getting the drugs. So far it seems that the clinic would charge around £30 more for the menupor, the Ovitrelle is around £8 cheaper at the clinic and the Cyclogest pessaries are £40 more expensive at the clinic! I'm tempted to just purchase the drugs from the clinic, it seems so much easier but that is just laziness on my part, really i should try and save a few pennies so i may change my mind hehe, this trying to have a baby lark is so much money but fingers crossed it'll be worth it! Thanks again, take care, Bear xx


----------



## kdb

Bear, generally speaking clinic prices are higher than pharmacies. It's really quite straightforward to use a pharmacy - only if it's super urgent and you need the meds the same day would it be worth getting them from the clinic. Three cyclogest doesn't sound right (if I've read your email correctly) - normally it's one per day starting around the day of insemination and through to test day (average 14 days).


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

I am treated at the LWC and also am a pharmacist and the prices they charge are very high. The Cyclogest there is £40 per box and in Boots no more than about £15.

I would shop around. I got all my drugs for IVF from Central Homecare and saved £450.


----------



## Tiny21

I haven't read back too far but for the first time investigated getting drugs elsewhere and ordered from Central Homecare today, so far over the phone they have been very professional. They also provide needles, sharps bin etc etc for free and free delivery. We are saving £163 compared to clinic prices. I hope they now deliver!


----------



## bearbear

kdb said:


> Bear, generally speaking clinic prices are higher than pharmacies. It's really quite straightforward to use a pharmacy - only if it's super urgent and you need the meds the same day would it be worth getting them from the clinic. Three cyclogest doesn't sound right (if I've read your email correctly) - normally it's one per day starting around the day of insemination and through to test day (average 14 days).
> 
> Hi Kdp,
> 
> Thank you for replying, i went into Asda over the weekend and got a quote from them, here are the prices they gave me and what the LWC charge:
> 
> LWC:
> 
> Ovitrelle 250mcg - £30.00 (1)
> Menopur 1 x 600IU - £168.00
> Cyclogest pessaries 400mg (3) - £120.00
> 
> ASDA:
> 
> Ovitrelle 250mcg - £31.38 (1)
> Menopur 1 x 600IU - £129.46
> Cyclogest pessaries 400mg (15) - £10.18
> 
> So it seems like the Menopur is quite a bit more at the clinic but what i can't believe is the difference in the price for the Cyclogest!! I wonder if the LWC means 3 boxes? anyone know? i will probably give them a call to clarify!
> 
> Take care and good luck
> Bear xx


----------



## bearbear

Mistletoe (Holly) said:


> I am treated at the LWC and also am a pharmacist and the prices they charge are very high. The Cyclogest there is £40 per box and in Boots no more than about £15.
> 
> I would shop around. I got all my drugs for IVF from Central Homecare and saved £450.
> 
> Hi Holly,
> 
> Thank you so much for your reply, its good to hear from someone else whose being treated at the same clinic as me!
> 
> It seems to me that i can defo get the Cyclogest cheaper and the Menopur but the Ovitrelle is about the same! These are the prices that Asda quoted me:
> 
> LWC:
> 
> Ovitrelle 250mcg - £30.00 (1)
> Menopur 1 x 600IU - £168.00
> Cyclogest pessaries 400mg (3) - £120.00
> 
> ASDA:
> 
> Ovitrelle 250mcg - £31.38 (1)
> Menopur 1 x 600IU - £129.46
> Cyclogest pessaries 400mg (15) - £10.18
> 
> Do you have any idea if the LWC quote for the cyclogest is for 3 boxes? if so how many do you get in the box?
> 
> Thanks again in advance
> Take care xx


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

Yes it is 3 original packets of cyclogest - each one has 15 pessaries and the LWC charge £40 per box and the pharmacies on private script £12-15 per box.

I made the mistake of buying a box from them once as I did not have enough as they increased my dose to 3 per day due to a 16mm lining, and I nearly fell off my chair! Their mark up is huge.

It is really easy to get a private script done - you either walk into the pharmacy and present your script or ring a homecare company and pop it in the post. That is all the LWC do - phone Healthcare at home and post the script over. They keep a few emergency items to supply if you run out, but for the big scripts they send your script to a home care company. You pay the LWC and they pay the Homecare company - so both make a profit out of you. Personally I prefer to do it directly - but due to contracts you won't be able to use Healthcare at home, you have to go somewhere else like Central Homecare or a high street pharmacy.


----------



## bearbear

Mistletoe (Holly) said:


> Yes it is 3 original packets of cyclogest - each one has 15 pessaries and the LWC charge £40 per box and the pharmacies on private script £12-15 per box.
> 
> I made the mistake of buying a box from them once as I did not have enough as they increased my dose to 3 per day due to a 16mm lining, and I nearly fell off my chair! Their mark up is huge.
> 
> It is really easy to get a private script done - you either walk into the pharmacy and present your script or ring a homecare company and pop it in the post. That is all the LWC do - phone Healthcare at home and post the script over. They keep a few emergency items to supply if you run out, but for the big scripts they send your script to a home care company. You pay the LWC and they pay the Homecare company - so both make a profit out of you. Personally I prefer to do it directly - but due to contracts you won't be able to use Healthcare at home, you have to go somewhere else like Central Homecare or a high street pharmacy.
> 
> Thank you Misletoe, i cannot believe how much difference in price the cyclogest is!! LWC want £120 for 3 boxes with 15 in each box where as Asda have quoted me £30 for the same amount!! Thats just mad!! I spoke to the clinic yesterday and they are sending me out a prescription for the cyclogest, the menopur and ovitrelle i'm gonna get with the LWC this time!
> 
> So am i right in saying i just need to take my private prescription into Asda and they will be able to get it for me? is that all i need to do? x


----------



## Pyra

Call Asda and ask them if they have Cyclogest in stock in the store. If not - you may have to visit them twice - once to drop your prescription off, pay and order, and then to pick up the drugs. You can also ask them to file the prescription and dispense part of it later - as and when you need the rest of the drugs. I found this useful since it means you can buy in batches. Central Homecare will also do this for you.


----------



## bearbear

Pyra said:
 

> Call Asda and ask them if they have Cyclogest in stock in the store. If not - you may have to visit them twice - once to drop your prescription off, pay and order, and then to pick up the drugs. You can also ask them to file the prescription and dispense part of it later - as and when you need the rest of the drugs. I found this useful since it means you can buy in batches. Central Homecare will also do this for you.
> 
> Thank you Pyra, i might also look into Central Homecare but i'm pretty sure i'll end up going to Asdas!


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

ASDA don't usually provide a sharps kit (with needles, syringes, sharps box and alcohol wipes) whereas Central Homecare do.

The LWC do give these out if you ask. I have just asked for one and been given it by the clinic for my FET cycle as I need to inject buserelin.

The Ovitrelle must be dispensed and collected by you within 28 days of the prescription being written as it is a controlled drug under the misuse of drugs act so the script is only valid for 28 days.

You should get a fridge thermometer and ensure that you keep the fridge meds between 2 and 8 degrees celcius at all times.


----------



## bearbear

Mistletoe (Holly) said:


> ASDA don't usually provide a sharps kit (with needles, syringes, sharps box and alcohol wipes) whereas Central Homecare do.
> 
> The LWC do give these out if you ask. I have just asked for one and been given it by the clinic for my FET cycle as I need to inject buserelin.
> 
> The Ovitrelle must be dispensed and collected by you within 28 days of the prescription being written as it is a controlled drug under the misuse of drugs act so the script is only valid for 28 days.
> 
> You should get a fridge thermometer and ensure that you keep the fridge meds between 2 and 8 degrees celcius at all times.
> 
> Now you've thrown me  I'm having DIUI so not having Buserelin, the only injectable i'm having is the Menopur! I didn't think about needles, syringes etc, i suppose i thought they would just come with the product!! Erm i'm getting the menopur and Ovitrelle from LWC so will they provide me with all the necessary stuff? I'm only getting the Cyclogest from Asda?


----------



## Pyra

Yes - since you mentioned you were getting the Menopur from LWC - they will provide you the sharps (and a sharps bin - please confirm this with them), or Healthcare @Home will - in case LWC dispense through them. Asda irritatingly don't - but you don't need any accessories with Cyclogest. Ovitrelle comes in a pre-filled syringe.

I've found it useful to save the excess sharps and syringes and I use them to inject the stuff from Asda


----------



## bearbear

Pyra said:


> Yes - since you mentioned you were getting the Menopur from LWC - they will provide you the sharps (and a sharps bin - please confirm this with them), or Healthcare @Home will - in case LWC dispense through them. Asda irritatingly don't - but you don't need any accessories with Cyclogest. Ovitrelle comes in a pre-filled syringe.
> 
> I've found it useful to save the excess sharps and syringes and I use them to inject the stuff from Asda
> 
> I just thought it was easier to get the Menopur and Ovitrelle from LWC as there wasn't much difference in the price but the Cyclogest was £90 more expensive with them so i'm going to get that through Asda! Thanks for all your help and good luck x


----------



## kdb

Sharps, syringes, etc can be bought pretty cheaply on eBay if you don't have any luck getting freebies from your clinic or the dispensing pharmacy.


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

The menopur price difference culd add up if you are a poor responder. How much are you going to be injecting?
If is it IUI it might be ok if you are a good responder to have one vial.
What is your protocol?


----------



## bearbear

Mistletoe (Holly) said:


> The menopur price difference culd add up if you are a poor responder. How much are you going to be injecting?
> If is it IUI it might be ok if you are a good responder to have one vial.
> What is your protocol?
> 
> Hi Holly,
> 
> Yes it is IUI i'm having!! The price for the menopur at the LWC is £168 for 1x600iu, i have no clue how many vials that is, i hadn't thought of that lol, do you have any idea?


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

That is one vial.
You need a lot less stims for IUI as you are trying to only grow one or two follicles - you might only have 75 -150 per day or  for a week, so it might be enough.

For IVF you might be injecting half a vial a day for 10 days or more.


----------



## bearbear

Mistletoe (Holly) said:


> That is one vial.
> You need a lot less stims for IUI as you are trying to only grow one or two follicles - you might only have 75 -150 per day or for a week, so it might be enough.
> 
> For IVF you might be injecting half a vial a day for 10 days or more.
> 
> Thanks for the info Holly, i will see how it goes with my 1st attempt, i will be getting the menopur from the clinic this time but depending on cost etc and if i need to go for attempt 2 i will most likely get that from Asda's also!
> 
> Take care x


----------



## Tiny21

My CHC delivery arrived this morning, saving me £163 and was all great including needles etc, very good service


----------



## bearbear

Tiny21 said:


> My CHC delivery arrived this morning, saving me £163 and was all great including needles etc, very good service
> 
> Thats a great saving, i may look into using them next time (if needed) although i got a good price from Asda's!
> 
> Thanks for all your help and the best of luck  x


----------



## fififi

Anyone found somewhere that sells menopur 750 for less than £16 a vial?
My prescription is from Nurture, Nottingham and I need 72 vials so every penny saved really does count!!! Annoyingly the companies I've tried so far seem tied in to a higher price because of where my prescription is from. On previous cycle it was only £15 vial from Asda but they've had price increase and are now quoting me £16.35.

Any suggestions appreciated - thanks x


----------



## Pyra

Fififi, you can email Central Homecare and ask. I got Menopur from them last month at 13.65 a vial. You could also check with your nurse if you can order the multi-packs to see if that works out cheaper, and also ask CH to dispense in 2 lots - since you don't really know until a few days into stimming if you need all 72 vials! They are happy to do that, as long as the order value is over £50.

All the best.


----------



## fififi

Thanks Pyra - sadly I think CH wanted quite a lot more for menopur than that when I asked them back in January with prescription from Nurture. What's equally depressing is being on a short cycle with low AMH I need 6 vials a day (ouch!) and previous cycles have shown that 72 is the least I'll need!!!


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

It is worth ringing around for the best price each time as contracts come up for renewal with both the clinics and manufacturers and prices change.


----------



## tbar

These are the latest prices i have just got;

Ali chemist
Puregon 600iu  £205

Central Homecare
Menopur 75iu  £13.65
Clexane 40mg  £39.44 for 8 

By splitting the perscription with these 2 chemists i have save  over £50 
Also central won't supply pen for the puregon


----------



## fififi

Central Homecare still want £17.50 for menopur with my prescription.
Thanks to recommendation on East Midlands thread I have managed to locate a company who is bit cheaper at £14.60 a vial so that'll be fine. It's Pharmacure in case anyone wants to give them a try. They quoted a price over the phone so now need to post prescription.


----------



## jan33piglet

Hey....

We are about to start IVF3 in 2 weeks with the Liverpool women's clinic and we asked if we could get our drugs elsewhere, at first they said no we HAVE to use pharmasure but my husband rang and spoke to someone else and it seems they would agree to us sourcing our own drugs after much persuasion. 

Just wondered if anyone could share there experiences with Fertility2u? was it straight forward in ordering the drugs, delivery etc? 

Thanks in advance xxx


----------



## kdb

I haven't used them personally but a lot of FFs do. Most online UK pharmacies are v easy to deal with - place your order online, pay, it'll then tell you what to do with your px (take a photocopy before you post it) and then they deliver to your home or work. If delivering to work you might want to call F2U and check the packaging is plain/discreet. Good luck with your cycle ++++++


----------



## jan33piglet

Hi

I spoke to Fertility2u and here is what they quoted me:

Buserelin x 3 = £64.50
Menopur 75iu x 40 = £700
Cyclogest 400mg x 30 = £31.50
*Total = £796.00*
(Didn't have the HCG Trigger shot i need in stock)

I thought looking elsewhere for medication may work out cheaper but the Liverpool women's use Pharmasure and they quoted £800 so on this occasion it didn't.

I found Fertility2u very helpful!

Janet x


----------



## Pyra

You might also want to call Healthcare at Home to check their prices. You might find Menopur (which is the bulk of your prescription) cheaper there.


----------



## tracyl247

Information of obtaining a Purgeon Pen

If you have a problem obtaining one of these or you are not supplied with one with your prescription then youshould ask your pharmacist to email Merck Sharp and Dohme Direct on [email protected] and they will send a kit to your pharmacist for you to pick up.  

The pharmacist needs to email them their full postal address and you need to allow 2-3 days for it to be delivered. 
Note: they will not send direct to you as it is part of a prescribed medication order.  Also worth noting that when you hand in your prescription to your pharmacist that you should remind them that they should also supply the pen for administering the medication.

Thanks to Petite one and Rosey78 for this information.


----------



## fififi

Anyone used pharmasure?
About to send of my presciption to them but wanted to check they were ok 1st?
Thanks x


----------



## agate

found pharmasure really helpful no probs.


----------



## Rosey78

Just want to add that when I rang around Asda came our cheaperst for everything.  They were very helpful and dont make any money on IVF medication-they charge the price quoted in the British National Formulary xx


----------



## Ladyrootoo

Hi *Rosey*, just wondered what contact number you used for ASDA? Do they have a website? And how long do they take to deliver? Sorry for all the questions! I've always used Healthcare at Home in the past but on a new protocol (with lots of added drugs!) so more incentive to find the cheapest possible! Good luck with your treatment x


----------



## Rosey78

Oohhh sorry not really sure about that as just went into local Asda to order and collect. Google your nearest branch and call them maybe? Xx


----------



## kdb

Ladyroo - you need to find an ASDA with a pharmacy, call the store and ask to be put through to the pharmacy. ASDA don't deliver, you need to collect.


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

There is a web version of ASDA but it is another company that is subcontracted and they don't do the cost price. The cost price is only in store, but they don't provide a sharps kit so you might have to get this from the clinic or order from a medical supplies website.


----------



## Ladyrootoo

Thanks *kdb* and* mistletoe* - will have a look on the ASDA website and find my local branch and call tomorrow. Just want to get this stuff sorted long before I start next cycle just to try and keep everything as low stress as possible!


----------



## Isobel67

Hi

I wonder if someone can help me?  I have been getting my IVF meds from a local Asda using a script from Serum for the last year.  The pharmacist has now changed and won't accept the script unless it's been verified.  He said that if I can find out which other Asda branches have dispensed using a Serum script, he will call them to verify it and be happy to let me have the medication.  Have any of you used Asda to fill a prescription from Serum?  If so, would you mind letting me know which branch of Asda?

Many thanks

Isobel x


----------



## moomoocookie

Hi Isobel, is he not able to check your history at his own branch to see that you have had your meds on a serum script there before ? 

Seems odd he wants to check with another branch when he should be able to check his own ones history of dispensing.  Sorry cant help more as my dr rewrites all my oversees scripts for me onto a private one so I can shop around to get the best deal. Good luck x


----------



## bagpuss76

Isobel,
I have used Farnborough Asda recently with a Serum script.
best wishes
x


----------



## Chiara71

Hi girls,

I wonder if you can help me with this, I'm trying to buy Merional 75ui and I called the few drugs providers (Asda, Fertility2U.com, CentralHomecare, local Boots)...well something I totally didn't expected came up, it seems like my clinic CRGH provides the cheapest Merional 75 (and Cetrotide .25mg).
The quote per vial are the following: CRGH 23, ASDA 27.9, CentralHomecare 32.9, Boots 41....Pharmasure cannot quote since they are CRGH official suppliers 

Do you think there any other way to get cheaper Merional?







I know some of you could get Meropur for something like 13, and I understood Merional was a bit cheaper than Meropur...

Thanks for your help


----------



## kdb

Ciao Chiara - I've replied on the CRGH thread - Menopur is the same drug but a lot cheaper.  Check with your doc whether they're happy for you to take that instead.  I know they've let others do this.


----------



## flygirl001

Hi Ladies, I need progesterone in oil injections and wondered if anyone could recommend where is best/cheapest to get them? My clinic is in the USA so will need someone happy to dispense via a foreign script. 

Many thanks.


----------



## kdb

Try Rigcharm Pharmacy in Shadwell. I paid £6 per 100mg Prontogest. I know they take scripts from the EU; give them a call and see whether they'd take one from the US.


----------



## agate

I have a vague feeling that non EU scripts have to be rewritten by an EU doc to be valid in the UK - places like fertility2u will do arrange to get it done for you for a fee.  

otherwise, you could try a pharmacy in another EU country where the rules are different like Greece, or pharmawell in Czech (who can post agolutin 60mg PIO to you).  I haven't sent a US script to Czech but I think it ought to be cheaper than buying prontogest/gestone in the UK and paying for the script to be rewritten?


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

No an American script is not valid in the UK. You would have to have it countersigned by a UK/EEA registered doctor or the prescription rewritten.


----------



## PixieX

Hi Ladies 

Im really sorry to post directly on here but I have honestly done so much reading on this thread that my head is spinning.  Im a complete newbie and havent a clue what Im doing.

We're being rushed through for IVF and its all happened so quickly - because of my age, we're having to pay for everything and the cost is just terrifying me :-(  The clinic we're referred to (Leeds) have been so hopeless in offering advice.  We've already paid for the procedure and have been given a perscription and told to source the drugs.  Thats where Im really struggling.

I've been perscribed 450 daily units of Merional for 11 days and had a quote for £2488 ... Im still reeling!

Has anyone got any advice at all on this - Im seeing the price differences can be great but also have read that Menopur is a similar drug but 1/2 the price.

Any advice would be so gratefully received by you, I just don't know how we're going to do this.


----------



## dillydolly

Pixie 
Maybe phone your clinic and ask if you can use menopur. If so they will probably need to re do the prescription so it says menopur on it


----------



## Pyra

Agree with dillydolly... if you get it changed to Menopur, you can check prices at Pharmasure and Healthcare at Home - they are probably the cheapest for Menopur.


----------



## PixieX

Thank you - do you know if Menopur is interchangeable with Merional?  I havent seen many references on this forum to Merional so can't tell whether its a widely used drug.

Again, thanks for your advice - its much appreciated x

Actually - scratch that as I've just done a search and found a thread confirming that they are virtually the same thing.  Wish Clinics would bear that in mind when they issue private perscriptions :-(


----------



## Pyra

What you read is correct. I was prescribed Merional too, and got the clinic to prescribe Menopur instead. I don't *think* there is any difference in composition, but my clinic preferred Merional for some reason.


----------



## flygirl001

Also try ivfmeds I have found they were cheapest for my drugs. You can call them for a quote. They're very helpful. They don't open until 11am but stay open until at least 8pm


----------



## PixieX

Wow - just doing the research and following up a few recommendations on this forum and we've already saved £1600!!! Thats just crazy!!!

Thank you all so much for your responses 

p
x


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

Merional and Menopur both contain FSH and LH mix in equal amounts there is no difference in the constituents. The only difference in the BNF (our pharmacy book) is that Menopur is licensed to be injected subcutaneously or intramuscularly and the Merional is only licensed intramuscularly.


----------



## PixieX

Thank you Holly.  Have just phoned to speak to the Advice Nurse at the clinic and they have said its the "Consultants Protocol" to perscribe Merional ... and therefore its tough basically.  I questioned this and she confirmed its not based on any clinical need just protocol ... said I therefore said I wanted to query this formally as I can't accept the difference in cost due only to protocol.

This seems crazy - the cost comparison is just ridiculous, especially if its only procedural and not based on clinical need.


----------



## agate

I think the manufacturers of merional claim it has superior purity and reduced variability from batch to batch than menopur (but I guess they would say that, wouldn't they?)


----------



## kdb

LOL   

Apparently my clinic prefers to px Merional as they say it gives better results (or they get more free pens from the pharma rep?) but if it were me I'd be getting the script changed to Menopur!


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

Hmm - not sure about why they would say that. May be true, but if both are licensed and contain 75 units of FSH and 75 units of LH then that is what they have to contain.
Sometimes you wonder if there is a incentive from the company to use their brand. You should complain that you cannot afford the more expensive product. After all you are having private treatment and it is your body.


----------



## Keeping busy

Didn't want to read and run. I'm no expert but as understand it merinol is the 'new thing' if that makes sense. The clinic I have just used use it, whilst my old clinic used menapour. My acupuncturist said they've changed to it as it's the current trend and apparently has better success rates. I have no idea if that's actually true though. Good luck


----------



## Babyjellybaby

Hi all
Not sure if it helps but was on menopur 1st time and this time will be on merional. When I asked, explanation was as I needed higher dose (had to increase dose in first attempt) would be less injections as merional I higher dose? 
Bjb x


----------



## torcoutts

Wow Lizard, you're on exactly the same prescription as me and I've just started my first cycle with Oxford Fertility too!  Funny, because I was searching for anyone's advice on taking such a large sounding dose of Gonal F (900ui) & found yours the only matching post?! How have you got on? What was your experience of the Gonal F?  I'm really shocked at the price of it & after reading several suggestions for someone else in a similar boat, thought I might call them tomorrow to ask if there are any cheaper alternative drugs I could take, such as Menopur that I've read about which I believe has the same active ingredients..


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

Gonal F is just FSH. Menopur is FSH combined with LH.

Are you really taking 900 units of Gonal f every day - which is very very high? Especially for a first cycle!

The pen comes as 900 units, but then usually you dial up the dose each day - usually between 150 and 225 units, so one pen lasts between 4 and 6 days.

Very occassionally poor responders take 450 units each day so one pen lasts 2 days.

My Doctor usually puts 3 x 900 unit pens on my prescription and that is plenty for a treatment cycle with some left over.


----------



## karusia90

right now, which pharmacy is the cheapest for Menopur, Nafarelin, Ovitrelle and Cyclogest? I'm going to move to London for my treatment, so I prefer a pharmacy in London area or on-line one. Thanks.


----------



## Pyra

Karusia,

Call the nearest Asda pharmacy to where you would be and ask them for quotes for these meds. You should also email Healthcare at Home [email protected], Ali's in Shadwell [email protected], and Central Homecare [email protected] to check prices. They are quite prompt in replying. Also check with Pharmasure for Menopur - they are the distributors, but in case they supply your clinic, they might refuse to sell Menopur directly to you. My guess is everything but Menopur is likely to be cheaper at Asda (but they don't take payments online or on phone - you need to go there to order, and then again to collect), and Pharmasure or Central Homecare will probably give you the cheapest quote for Menopur. Central Homecare are very professional to deal with.

Hope this helps,
Pyra.


----------



## karusia90

Thanks, Pyra!
BTW do you know what we call "pyra" in Polish?


----------



## Pyra

No! what does it mean.. lol


----------



## karusia90

"pyra" means potatoe   lol


----------



## Pyra

Gosh - I was hoping something more complimentary than that!


----------



## karusia90

sorry


----------



## Lucina

Here's my two cents' worth, from ringing around numerous pharmaceutical companies today. My own IVF prescription drugs cost:

Calea (01928 533 500) - £776.77

Healthcare at Home (0800 328 5323) - £624.17

Central Homecare (01420 543 400) - £586.66

Needless to say, I went for the cheapest option and was impressed with the customer service from both Calea and Central Homecare. There is a tonne of British bureaucracy to wade through when using an overseas prescription. Some dispensers are happy to be emailed or faxed the prescription and some insist on seeing the original prescription document. 

I hope this is helpful for anyone on a tight budget, like me.

Lucina


----------



## OrangeBiscotti

Hello ladies,

I'm about to do Natural Cycle IVF. My drugs are way less than the traditional cycle.

My drugs are Pregnyl and Indomethacin. Does anyone know how much they are? I ordered mine from Sainsbury's pharmacy - so waiting for a call from them today in regards to the cost.

I don't think it'll be huge amounts but hard to say when you don't have anything to compare against. So please share if you know the average price. Thanks!


----------



## agate

excluding the markup and vat - according to bnf.org:

Pregnyl® (Organon) 
Injection, powder for reconstitution, chorionic gonadotrophin. Net price 1500-unit amp = £2.12; 5000-unit amp = £3.15 (both with solvent). For subcutaneous or intramuscular injection

Indometacin (Non-proprietary) 
Capsules, indometacin 25 mg, net price 28-cap pack = £2.25; 50 mg, 28-cap pack = £1.70. Label: 21, counselling, driving, see above

You would probably get them for about this price from asda/superdrug who say they don't charge a mark up on ivf meds

/links


----------



## OrangeBiscotti

Thanks Agate. You're a star xx


----------



## mb2512cat

I did a spreadsheet for the drugs I was prescribed. Healthcare at home came out cheapest for most, with some better prices at Asda. All in all I've made the whole order from HaH. I hope it's of some use.

http://fryingpanorfire.blogspot.co.uk/2013/01/ivf-drug-costs_4.html?m=1

/links


----------



## Dudders

I'm seeing references to the BNF prices. but you seem to need a log in to access these.

Is there any chance someone could give me the BNF prices for the following:

Menopur 75iu - Asda quoting £16.38
Cetrotide 0.25mgs prefilled syringe - Asda quoting £22.61
Cyclogest 400mg (15) - Asda quoting £10.18

I also need Pregnyl prices but I don't know what dose yet - plus I know it has been hard to source recently - I just want to get an idea of what my clinic might charge me.

Also I saw something about Asda not providing sharps kits and bins - does anyone know if this is still the case?  If so, when you're done, do you take the sharps box back to Asda?

Thanks in advance for any info xxx


----------



## Dudders

I managed to answer my own question with a slightly different google search.  The Asda prices are all the same as the BNF so I would gather that would make them hard to beat!

For anyone that wants to find any others out, I googled .... BNF price for cetrotide


----------



## ferrero25

Dudders said:


> I'm seeing references to the BNF prices. but you seem to need a log in to access these.
> 
> Is there any chance someone could give me the BNF prices for the following:
> 
> Menopur 75iu - Asda quoting £16.38
> Cetrotide 0.25mgs prefilled syringe - Asda quoting £22.61
> Cyclogest 400mg (15) - Asda quoting £10.18
> 
> I also need Pregnyl prices but I don't know what dose yet - plus I know it has been hard to source recently - I just want to get an idea of what my clinic might charge me.
> 
> Also I saw something about Asda not providing sharps kits and bins - does anyone know if this is still the case? If so, when you're done, do you take the sharps box back to Asda?
> 
> Thanks in advance for any info xxx


Hi Dudders, i managed to get the following price for Pregnyl yesterday.

Pregnyl £2.75 a vial for 1500IU from Central Homecare. I placed an order with them yesterday for 2 months supply costing £44 inc needles, syringes & delivery.

Hope this helps


----------



## Brookie

Hi all

Has anyone arranged to have intralipids on their own through private nurse or clinic? I'm cycling with Serum in Athens and have the prescription which I can use at local pharmacy. It only costs £20 but my local IVF clinic charge £300 just administer it (takes about an hour through IV) which seems like a lot. Has anyone used any clinics in London or South East for less? Any recommends would be really welcome!


----------



## moomoocookie

Hi Brookie I am having the same problem at the moment.  There is a lady I,was recommended who lives in southeast London, she charges £100 and you go to her house.  She is a,private midwife, if you google Verona hall she has heroin website and you can email her from there.  

I am in correspondence with her at the moment. It's a long way for me to travel to her so I am trying to find someone more local but if I can't line anyone up then I will arrange with her.  

Good luck


----------



## kdb

I've heard great things about Verona. She's in SE London (Dulwich I think?).

But there are other options - nursing agencies - look under I for Intrlipids in the Immunes FAQ:
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=242395.msg3904724#msg3904724

I met the Independent Nursing people at The Fertility Show and they quoted me about £125 for someone to give me the drip at home in SW London. They charge less if you go into their clinic in central London.

http://www.insuk.co.uk/

Good luck!

/links


----------



## Brookie

Thanks so much girls. I've only just seen your posts but have emailed both Verona and Independent Nursing people. It would make such a difference if i could save £200 even with travelling to London on top. I might have left it a bit too late as need the IV this week but hopefully I will be needing more if I get a BFP so could use either of these in future.

Thanks again!!


----------



## Brookie

Just a quickie to let you know I went to Independent Nursing Services (http://www.insuk.co.uk) for intralipids! Next day appt for £75 as I brought my own drugs.

Seem very professional and really lovely. The only little gripes I would have are they only took blood pressure once at the beginning (normally done every 15 mins previously) and they didn't use a normal rubber/plastic cannula and left the needle in for the whole hour which was a bit uncomfortable. Apart from that it was fine and I would def go back.

Now, I need to start prontogest jabs tonight and only have three 21 gauge needles left (loads of 18g ones but they look too scary!!). Anyone know if chemists or GPs will just give them to me without a letter from clinic??!!

/links


----------



## kdb

Thanks Brookie, that's good to know.

You can order needles for Prontogest on eBay.  Best to use one to draw up the oil and a new needle to do the jab, as the glass vial can blunt the needle a little.


----------



## agate

or from a medical supplier like medisave or medisupplies.


----------



## Brookie

Thanks girls. I ordered them from First Aid Warehouse earlier. Medisave are actually cheaper but there's only a few quid in it anyway.


----------



## moomoocookie

Brooke that's amazing re the clinic to do your intralipids.  I've just emailed them and 5 mins later they rang.  They have confirmed the same for me to visit a price of £75 , if I want them to supply the drugs then it's only an extra £28.  They also confirmed they will accept my Cypriot prescription without having it re written.

I have asked about home visit as one of the days it might be difficult for me to get to London.  They are going to call me with a home visit cost to Portsmouth where I live.  I'll post that price once they come back to me.  I'm so pleased you found them and posted their details.  . Thanks  Fingers crossed home visit is cheaper than home care who are £380.  Fingers crossed


----------



## Brookie

That's great, glad it was useful. Faith, the manager is lovely and I'm sure they will be cheaper than Homecare. When I asked how come they charged so much less than the IVF clinics she said she doesn't believe in ripping people off especially when IVF costs enough as it is. It only took an hour to administer and doesn't need a nurse's full time attention so I don't know how clinics can justify £300 for it!


----------



## moomoocookie

I'm booked in to go there.  Because I live so far away it would cost £350 for them to come to me at home, this is still cheaper than home care and they will accept the Cypriot prescription no questions.  This figure includes the drugs .  Shame I live so far from London otherwise the home price would be a lot cheaper.  

Their website says they are open monday to Friday, however they have said they will do a Saturday for me and it's the same price £103 which includes the drugs, fantastic deal.  I'm all booked up and just need to get my prescription now from my clinic.  

Thanks again Brookie.


----------



## kdb

My clinic is telling me that Gestone is back on the market so that is what they are prescribing.  Just off the phone from them so haven't had a chance to check with any pharmacies such as Rigcharm but has anyone gotten hold of it recently, and if so from where?  

thx!


----------



## Brookie

Kdb, last time I had a prescription for gestone was in July and it was v difficult to get. Sounds like things have changed since but worth asking the clinic if they can put both prontogest and gestone on the prescription as an either/or option in case pharmacies haven't caught up yet? Most have to order it in from suppliers anyway so worst case scenario might be that it takes a little bit longer than usual to get hold of.


----------



## mazv

Gestone came back onto the UK market about 3 weeks ago. It can take time for supplies to work their way back into the wholesale supply chain though. If you ask your local pharmacy to call the manufacturers for you they should be able to find out what the lead time for getting it into stock is.

Maz x


----------



## kdb

Thanks girls


----------



## canim13

Do any of you ladies know who will accept prescriptions from Turkey? 

I am looking into a clinic there and the consultant informed me that I might need to go with who he suggests re getting meds as not many will accept the prescription as Turkey is not in EU?

I just want to shop about, if anyone can help would be grateful xx


----------



## kdb

Several of the online pharmacies will re-write your prescription for a fee - eg:
http://www.fertility2u.com/international-prescriptions/

/links


----------



## starfish77

canim123,

Alternatively you can look into buying your drugs there. I bought mine from TR once (except the ones that didn't need to stay in the fridge) and they were A LOT cheaper there, ie. merional was about 25 lira which is less than £10. I didn't have any problem bringing them into UK either. You should have your Turkish prescription with you just in case.


----------



## Wanted

Hi everyone,
I'm wondering if anybody has bought Neupogen/G-csf vials recently? I'm looking for the cheapest option in London.
Wx


----------



## Brookie

Hi Wanted, sorry I can't help with your question, I just have one of my own for *KDB* though.... did you find your Gestone in the end and how much was it?

I have a private prescription from my GP for progesterone (doesn't specify whether Prontogest or Gestone). Central Homecare charge £10 per vial (Prontogest) and my local pharmacy can't give me a price until they order it, i.e. I have to order it first and find out the price later  
I tried Sainsburys too but they said they can't get either variety!


----------



## kdb

Hi Brookie, just realised tonight I need to get my A into G and sort out my meds, including the Gestone. Is the £10 for 50mg or 100mg?

Have you tried ASDA or Rigcharm? They'll be my first port of call. 

A couple years ago I got my Gestone through Chemist Direct but not sure how competitive their prices are since I was able to get my GP to px it. (ahhh the good old days!)

Let me know how you get on. I'll hopefully have time to call Rigcharm tomorrow. 

xoxo


----------



## kdb

OMG!!!!!! Brookie!!!! Just read your signature!!!

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!


----------



## Brookie

Thanks kdb !! It still hasn't really sunk in yet!

Re the progesterone, it was £10 per  100mg vial. I spoke to my clinic in Athens and they are going to courier it over to me - €6 per box of three x 100mg prontogest vials. It costs €80 for the courier but still works out cheaper to buy in bulk that way - hopefully I'll be needing it for another 6 weeks all going well


----------



## kdb

Very exciting!

Well I felt v happy when I spoke to a female at Rigcharm who said they had 100mg Gestone in stock @ £6 but then when I emailed my script to them Ali replied and said they only have Prontogest (same price).

Chemist Direct, Fertility2U, Pharmacy2U, Mistry's, Central Homecare, etc - none of them have 100mg Gestone in stock (despite still showing it on their sites!).

FYI, anyone ordering with Pharmacy2U you can get a 5% discount with their ******** code: P2UFB5


----------



## kdb

Spoke to the manufacturers of Gestone today (Nordic Pharma) and they confirmed they have discontinued production of the 100mg ampules


----------



## tracyl247

Ladies - No1 rainbow princess has pulled this together and was keen that it was shared



No1 rainbow princess said:


> Here is a list of commonly used drugs as promised....
> 
> If anything is not clear or not on the attached list then just call them on 020 8348 1912 or email them on [email protected]
> 
> Reena Pharmacy prices for fertility drugs - word doc attached


Hope it is helpful, as No1 rainbow princess states if you need further information please contact the pharmacy direct.

Take care

Tracy


----------



## kdb

Seem to be good prices - eg, Clexane 40mg is the same as ASDA.

Thanks!!


----------



## JanaH

Is there any ladies who ordered Menopur lately? Which company was the cheapest?


----------



## Dudders

Healthcare at Home can be pretty cheap but it will depend on where you are cycling - they have different prices for different clinics.

Asda should be the same as the British National Formulary price which on 75iu vials was £16.38 earlier in the year.  It's worth checking though what your clinic's policy is on returning unused drugs - when I cycled earlier in the year I paid £17 a vial from my clinic but was able to return the 3 vials I didn't use, so worth checking!


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

I must point out as a pharmacist that clinics should not be taking back medication that has been out of clinic hands. In a pharmacy we are not allowed to reuse medication that has been out of the pharmacy or hospital as we do not know how it has been stored and we do not know if it is genuine or tampered with.

If I were getting medication from a clinic and thought it had been in another patient's house for a few months, who I don't know, and then given back out to me, I'd be livid.

Also it is illegal to supply medication to a friend. It breaks the law under the medicines act as you are supplying a prescription only medicine without a prescription, even if they are on that medication. You could be prosecuted. You are not a pharmacist or doctor so it is illegal.


----------



## barnet girl

Hello


Hoping someone can help.


I'm currently doing a fet and got my prescription from asda, I must admit I didn't pay much attention at the time as I was on holiday and was just relived to get it in time.


On getting home I checked it and they had given me 8 bottles of suprefact nasal spray instead of just 2, it was 2 packs of 4.  I went back to them and they claimed it was just an error but I hadn't been charged for 8.


But now it turns out I was charged £240 for the suprefact, they are saying that a pack of 4 is considered a treatment cycle and they can not split it so they had charged me for 4 but will refund me £120. They seem to have forgotten they actually gave me 8 bottles.


So they claim 2 bottle will cost me £120, which seems double what others are charging.  Does this seem right to you? I have put in a complaint the the pharmacist. I'm having to do it on the phone as its 300 miles from home.


Has anyone else got suprefact from asda did you have this problem?


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

Sounds like they are charging you for 4 bottles but allowing you to keep the 8 as there is nothing they can do with them now they have been out of the pharmacy except throw them away.

I don't know why they are saying they can't split them. 

It could be that the prescription said 2 packs and when they arrived they were packaged as 4 and the pharmacist interpreted that as 2 packs of 4 not realising it just meant 2 bottles.


----------



## Bumble Bus

Hi all,

As a first timer I have spent quite a bit of time researching (inc on this thread!) and thought I would put all the contacts I used in one place incase this might be helpful to someone at some point.  My drugs are going to cost a fortune as I need a lot of stims - £1,628 was my cheapest quote from Asda.  They told me on the phone they will price match other quotes too although this obviously doesn't apply to me as they were my cheapest quote anyway.  My clinic price was around £1,900 and the most expensive quote was £2,700!

I contacted the following (in addition to my clinic).  Two of them couldn't quote due to the arrangement they have with my clinic. 

1. Asda - phone your local branch
2. Central Homecare/Alcura - email them on [email protected]
3. fertility2u.com - you can search for each drug you need on the website and prices are shown
4. Ali's chemist - email them on [email protected]
5. chemistdirect.co.uk - you can search for each drug you need on the website and prices are shown
6. IVFmeds - email them on [email protected]
7. Healthcare at Home - email them on [email protected]
8. Pharmasure - email them on [email protected]
9. pharmacy2u.co.uk - free delivery on orders over £40 plus a 5% discount using this code: P2UFB5 (thanks to kdb)

Hope helpful to someone.

Bumble Bus x


----------



## barnet girl

Hi Holly


Thanks for the reply, the prescription just said 2, nothing about packs or bottles.


They claim they did charge me for 4 bottles at £240 but will give me the money back for 2 bottles, so 2 bottles cost £120.


Update- just received a message from them and they appear to have come to their senses and are charging just £25.40 per bottle, so they will send me a gift card with nearly £190 on it. That's my shopping sorted for a while.


----------



## LisaL29

Hi

I was just curious on how you go about buying ivf drugs from ASDA?  And does anyone know if they are available in Northern Ireland?  Is it online or how do you go about it?

Thanks
Lisa


----------



## Dudders

I bought mine in store - I would guess as long as you have an Asda in NI with a pharmacy you should be able to do it.  If you know the quantities and doses you need they will probably give you a quote over the phone.  To order them you will need to take your prescription in and pay for the drugs and they will then order them.  They were available next day, but delivery time will vary I guess x


----------



## LisaL29

Thanks

Typical!  None of the NI ones have a pharmacy.  Wonder if I faxed a prescription to them would they deliver? 

Lisa


----------



## barnet girl

I don't think asda do delivery it's just pick-up.


----------



## kdb

Bumble Bus - thanks for the consolidated list - very helpful to have everything in one place. Best of luck with your cycle ++++

I would also add to BB's list: Pharmacy2U http://www.pharmacy2u.co.uk

Free delivery on orders over £40 plus a 5% discount using this code: P2UFB5

/links


----------



## Bumble Bus

Thanks kdb!  I have added your extra one to my original post as number 9.

If anyone has more I will add them too - I am like a woman on a cheap drugs mission!

Bumble Bus x


----------



## Svetik

Hi ladies, what a great thread! Thanks kdb for letting me know about this!! x

I am hoping someone here might be able to help answer a couple of questions, I was just looking at the price of Crinone and wondering if anyone can tell me what packs it comes in? A pack of 15 costs £31 at CRGH, but Ali's chemist £2.47 but doesnt say whether it is per one suppository or per pack or how many are in a pack. Does anyone know? Thanks!

And a question about Marional (if anyone bought this recently), CRGH is £23 per 75iu, Ali's chemist £405 for a pack of 10...so thats almost double the price of CRGH which makes me think I am looking/calculating something wrong here...


----------



## kdb

Hi S, if no-one on this thread can help you could ask on the CRGH thread. I'm using cyclogest instead of crinone and Menopur instead of merional so don't know the answer. You could search on fertility2u website as they would stock typical pack sizes?


----------



## noteasy

Svetik said:


> Hi ladies, what a great thread! Thanks kdb for letting me know about this!! x
> 
> I am hoping someone here might be able to help answer a couple of questions, I was just looking at the price of Crinone and wondering if anyone can tell me what packs it comes in? A pack of 15 costs £31 at CRGH, but Ali's chemist £2.47 but doesnt say whether it is per one suppository or per pack or how many are in a pack. Does anyone know? Thanks!
> 
> And a question about Marional (if anyone bought this recently), CRGH is £23 per 75iu, Ali's chemist £405 for a pack of 10...so thats almost double the price of CRGH which makes me think I am looking/calculating something wrong here...


Hi Svetik. I'm also sourcing drugs now (for Cetrotide long protocol to begin injections ~3rd July.) Here's what I've been quoted and who I'll go with:

Crinone (I need 60):
Boots (not incl dispensing charge): £30.83 for 15
Healthcare at Home (quote from CRGH): £31.00 for 15
Ali's: "£45 each" (I think he must mean 15...I've emailed to ask for clarification) 
Asda: £30.83 for 15
Alcura: £37.74 for 15

Who I'll go with: Asda (even if Ali charges £45 for all 60! I'm getting no other drugs from Ali since he doesn't come in lower than Asda or Healthcare at Home. It's just not worth my time (~2 hours) to go all the way there for one drug, to save £60 (less Tube fare). I'm not going to arrive to London (where I'll be staying with a friend during stims/monitoring) until the day I start injections. It's not that I can afford £60...if I lived in London and could get there more simply over the next ten days, I'd certainly go to Ali's. But my timings just don't make it worth it to me.

Merional, per 75iu vial (I need 27, but will need to buy 3 packs of 10):
Boots (not incl dispensing charge): £27.90
Healthcare at Home (quote from CRGH): £23.00 (not sure if this includes sharps or delivery)
Ali's: £35.00
Asda: £27.90 (doesn't include sharps, will need to get separate prescription for this)
Alcura: £32.09 (includes sharps, delivery Tues-Fri before 12:30pm)

Who I'll go with: Healthcare at Home

It's Zomacton quotes that have me confused!

Zomacton, 4mg reconstitute with1.3mL solvent, I need five, I'm not sure of unit of issue:
Boots (not incl dispensing charge): £79.69
Healthcare at Home (quote from CRGH): £130.00 (not sure if this includes sharps or delivery)
Ali's: "£95.00 each"
Asda: £79.69 (doesn't include sharps, will need to get separate prescription for this)
Alcura: "£69.73 for 1" (includes sharps, delivery Tues-Fri before 12:30pm)

Could this drug really run nearly 3x as much as the other two stim drugs (Fostimon & Merional)?

*QUESTION:*
Can you (or anyone reading) confirm if the Healthcare at Home quotes include sharps or delivery? Many thanks.

By splitting up suppliers, looks like I'll save £250 (compared to going with any one supplier--Alcura works out cheapest for drugs I need)

Good luck!


----------



## Dudders

I don't think HAH supply sharps - my clinic did this regardless of where I bought drugs.  They told me that min order is £15 and includes delivery.


----------



## noteasy

Dudders said:


> I don't think HAH supply sharps - my clinic did this regardless of where I bought drugs. They told me that min order is £15 and includes delivery.


Good to know about minimum order and delivery. Many thanks for that.

Are you saying your clinic provided needles to you? Hmm. Asda said they DON'T provide and would need a prescription. But am not sure about Healthcare at Home. I'll ask for clarification.


----------



## Dudders

Yep, my clinic gave me a sharps bin, syringes and needles as necessary.  Neither Asda nor HAH asked if I needed sharps nor did they offer them.  Double check with your clinic x


----------



## noteasy

Asda has said they will provide sharps but not as a matter of course with the vials...they need a prescription for them. I'll see if I can order enough extra through Alcura (from whom I'll be getting Zomacton).

Question:
Do I need one needle per drug per injection? Just wondering how I'll determine the quantity I'll need (because in some 'sessions' I'll need to inject 2 drugs...can I use same needle?)


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

The needle may be blunted after one use and will be more painful, especially if any of them you have to go through a bung.
You also have to think about possible incompatabilities and effect of the other drug formulation on the medicine.


----------



## kdb

Weird... Alcura quoted me £91 for Zomacton about a week ago, so I ordered from Asda on Friday. 

When did they quote you £69 Noteasy?

xo


----------



## noteasy

kdb said:


> Weird... Alcura quoted me £91 for Zomacton about a week ago, so I ordered from Asda on Friday.
> 
> When did they quote you £69 Noteasy?
> 
> xo


19 June: £69.73
21 June (from another staff person, clearly they don't share if a message has been answered!): £79.69

I've also learned that HAH does provide needles, syringes, bins, etc. (Healthcare at Home is quoting £130 for the Zomacton!, Yikes!)

Asda quoted £79.69, as well (on 18 June).

So much difference. Wacko.


----------



## kdb

Yep, when I spoke to Alcura yesterday to order my Menopur they also said the same price as Asda (compared to the £91 someone quoted me via email).  Ah well.......


----------



## Bumble Bus

Hi,

Just thought I would mention that Asda told me over the phone that they would match any lower quotes I got.  So if anybody reading had some of their drugs cheapest at Asda and some of them cheapest elsewhere, you might find Asda will match the lower prices so you can make it a bit easier by getting them all at one place.

x


----------



## noteasy

A few other things I've learned about filling prescriptions:

1- Asda
has said that they're happy to not fill a complete prescription but retain the prescription should I need to fill the rest of it. A few friends of mine have been left with tons of unused drugs (esp the stims) once during monitoring their clinic advised them to reduce their dosage. I was thinking, therefore, that I'd buy two packs of 10 initially and wait to see if the third pack of 10 was indeed needed (all the while totally aware that it's unlikely that my dosage would reduce THAT much...I'm down for 3 vials per day for 9 days (27 in all), a change down to 20 or fewer seems quite significant).

All to say: this might be a good option for some people, especially depending on how pay days fall, etc.

2- Healthcare at Home
has just confirmed this morning that I'm not required to buy the Merional and Fostimon vials in packs of 10 (as Asda requires because they don't want to be left with partial packs). That is how they receive them but NOT how I, the customer, am required to purchase them. Result!

So, I think I'll end up going with Healthcare at Home, for the stims at least. Delivery is included as are needles, syringes, sharps bin, etc. It's tough to say at this point whether or not I'll end up with extra (I hate waste, but if I go with Asda there'll SURELY be waste (at least three vials--vials 28, 29 & 30). Plus, 27 vials from HAH vs 30 vials at Asda saves me ~£120 (x two drugs = a savings of £250).

However!: I think that the drug sold under the name 'Menopur' is the same drug as 'Merional'. Big difference in price. I'm going to call the clinic this morning and investigate because this could represent an additional savings of ~£10/vial (which in our case will mean being able to stay at a hotel the night before egg collection, keeping us from having to get up super early to travel from our friend's place, and also the night after egg transfer because surely laying low just after that can't be a bad thing, right?) I'll let y'all know what I learn.

The other 'biggy' (cost wise) is Zomacton. I'll go with Alcura for that one: £69.79/vial (whereas Healthcare at Home is quoting a whopping £130/vial!).

Sunny where I am today and feel things are falling into place a bit...


----------



## kdb

Good luck if you can get the lower price for Zomacton. ASDA has given me partial fills before - eg, I only wanted 8 Clexane 20mg which come in packs of 10.  But maybe for the more expensive meds like stimms they want to dispense full packs. 

I am using Menopur instead of Merional. Main reason is because it worked for me last time, but cost was a consideration too. The two are chemically almost identical however the clinic will tell you that they've seen increased pg rates using Merional. (but I don't think they did an actual trial to compare the two, so there are no doubt a lot of other factors behind their improved success rates - eg, common use of ILs, growth hormone now as standard protocol, etc etc.)


----------



## Svetik

Thanks ladies, this is very helpful!

Do you have to deal with ASDA over the phone or can you email me? I just rang them and they are very busy so asked me to either fax the prescription or call at 10pm or 8am tomorrow, apparently their store email is down (has been for a while) and they cant email from their personal account.... I am just worried that over the phone I might not get 100% accurate answers (write something down incorrectly! much nicer having things in writing).

How do you know what needles/sharps you need for each drug? If you are not buying it from the clinic will the clinic at least give you the details of whats required and a prescription for these?

Also a question about Healthcare at Home, I got the paperwork re their services but I didnt sign up for it. Is it worth it? Can I go to them directly just for the drugs I want or does it work out cheaper to sign up to them via the clinic? I might need to re-read their terms and conditions as I dont currently understand how they work.


----------



## noteasy

kdb said:


> Good luck if you can get the lower price for Zomacton. ASDA has given me partial fills before - eg, I only wanted 8 Clexane 20mg which come in packs of 10. But maybe for the more expensive meds like stimms they want to dispense full packs.
> 
> I am using Menopur instead of Merional. Main reason is because it worked for me last time, but cost was a consideration too. The two are chemically almost identical however the clinic will tell you that they've seen increased pg rates using Merional. (but I don't think they did an actual trial to compare the two, so there are no doubt a lot of other factors behind their improved success rates - eg, common use of ILs, growth hormone now as standard protocol, etc etc.)


Thanks, kdb. Here's hoping to a successful Round 2 for you!


----------



## noteasy

Svetik said:


> Thanks ladies, this is very helpful!
> 
> Do you have to deal with ASDA over the phone or can you email me? I just rang them and they are very busy so asked me to either fax the prescription or call at 10pm or 8am tomorrow, apparently their store email is down (has been for a while) and they cant email from their personal account.... I am just worried that over the phone I might not get 100% accurate answers (write something down incorrectly! much nicer having things in writing).
> 
> How do you know what needles/sharps you need for each drug? If you are not buying it from the clinic will the clinic at least give you the details of whats required and a prescription for these?
> 
> Also a question about Healthcare at Home, I got the paperwork re their services but I didnt sign up for it. Is it worth it? Can I go to them directly just for the drugs I want or does it work out cheaper to sign up to them via the clinic? I might need to re-read their terms and conditions as I dont currently understand how they work.


Hi Svetik. I'll try to help you by sharing what I've learned.

Making contact with Asda:
I rang Asda and spoke with a helpful pharmacist who wasn't too busy. It was ~8pm at night. I think if I'd not had that good luck, I would have driven there with a copy of the prescriptions I got on the day of my Dummy and 3D procedures. I didn't ask if I could email them. For me, I was satisfied getting the quote over the phone, reasoning that if they came in lowest or close-to-lowest, that I'd go in person to drop off the eventual prescription (divided up by CRGH) and would verify the prices then. I was comfortable with that.

I do know that the sharps aren't included with Asda-provided injections. A different pharmacist (whom I spoke with when I called a few days later, once I realised this was a question to ask!) explained that they COULD dispense sharps but would need this to be prescribed. This is one of the two questions I am waiting to hear back from a nurse about (1st is: can I take Menopur (£10/vial) instead of Merional (£23/vial)?, 2nd: Are you prepared to write up a prescription just for sharps for the Clexane I'm going to fill at Asda?, or is it possible instead to add those sharps to the order I place for other drugs I'll be getting through HAH?) I'll let you know what I hear back. Didn't hear back today (Wed) after leaving a message yesterday so will be ringing Thursday morning.

HAH vs. other suppliers:
I was suspicious of the clinic's arrangement with HAH which we learned about whilst doing the intake paperwork. The drugs world is largely a mass of money and I thought at a private clinic which is serving (presumably) pretty privileged people (relatively speaking), I envisioned a huge rip off operation. Call me a cynic...but this is what I thought! I'm just being honest. I have to say, though, that on doing a bit of calling around and emailing, they are not that unreasonable.

-Merional and Fostimon, for example, are available for £23/vial from Asda (without sharps) but £24/vial from HAH.

-Zomacton though (as I think I mentioned recently on this board) is nearly double the price than what Alcura's coming in at.

-One drug (Lentogest) is not available from any other supplier (at least not under that name). I have no idea if £25/pop is good/bad/acceptable/complete rip off. One question for tomorrow's phone call.

Once I had a few quotes in (Asda, Boots, Alcura, Ali's in Shadwell Pharmacy, and IVF Meds), I did ring Healthcare at Home (I'd called the clinic to ask how it worked--did I get prices from them and pay them?, or do I call HAH directly?) to inquire about prices. Receptionist said to call HAH. Did so and was asked to email in a list of what I needed. Got a prompt email back with quotes. Didn't sound like there was a 'go through the clinic' option with them though clearly there is a relationship between the clinic and HAH. I just don't understand what that is (or, more practically, how that would play out for me and my treatment). Others will know more, I'm sure.

Happy to share the quotes I got recently for the drugs I'll need, if this is helpful to you. I've been put on the Cetrotide long protocol (for ICSI).

We can get through it together!


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Not easy- clexane and certitude usually come in prepared syringes so why do u need extra sharps? U can buy sharps needles n syrunges from Internet without a prescription if u know what you need. Alternatively go to your local substance misuse service/ needle exchange and they can help it is aimed at iv drug users but I got sharp bins from them


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

I was going to say that - the clexane is a prefilled syringe so there is no need for sharps other than a sharps bin.

Gonal F and some of the other prefilled stim pens come complete with needles in the box.

For things in ampoules with diluent you need drawing up and injecting needles - most will be subcut needles.

Prontogest or Gestone need drawing up and injecting needles for intramuscular use.

Buserelin injections need insulin syringes.

You might want alcohol injection site wipes.

If you go to a homecare company like Central Homecare all the sharps kit is provided. They have contracts with various clinics and you might not be able to go to one or the other with certain clinics. For instance when I did treatment my drugs package from Healthcare at Home through the clinic was £1200. So I rang Central Homecare and got it for £850 including sharps and delivery.

You save VAT through the home care companies as they do not have to pay VAT on medicines whereas pharmacies do for private scripts.


----------



## agate

and its easy to buy needles, syringes, sharps bins etc from medical supplies companies like medisave.co.uk and you don't need a prescription for them.

/links


----------



## noteasy

♥JJ1♥ said:


> Not easy- clexane and certitude usually come in prepared syringes so why do u need extra sharps? U can buy sharps needles n syrunges from Internet without a prescription if u know what you need. Alternatively go to your local substance misuse service/ needle exchange and they can help it is aimed at iv drug users but I got sharp bins from them


All my prescriptions say is the name of the drug, unit of issue quantity and my dosage. When I called Asda it was the pharmacist who pointed out that for injectable drugs they would need to have the sharps listed on the prescription (and without that detail I wouldn't receive any). I can only assume that the information the staff person was looking at about Clexane didn't state that it's a pre-filled syringe. Good to know. I'll double check before ordering. I think I'd prefer to get them from Asda...I'm already dealing with three suppliers (don't think I'll arrange for another just for syringes only).

I'll be getting Cetrotide from HAH which have said explicitly the sharps are included so no need to pursue that.

No substance abuse place within ~100 miles of us. Good idea though!


----------



## noteasy

Mistletoe (Holly) said:


> I was going to say that - the clexane is a prefilled syringe so there is no need for sharps other than a sharps bin.


Super!



Mistletoe (Holly) said:


> For things in ampoules with diluent you need drawing up and injecting needles - most will be subcut needles.


I think the only drugs that I'll need to do this with are Merional and Fostimon. I'll be getting those from Healthcare at Home which includes syringes. So covered there, I think. (I hope!)



Mistletoe (Holly) said:


> You might want alcohol injection site wipes.


Do you mean the kind that come in first aid kits? Can I buy these over the counter?



Mistletoe (Holly) said:


> If you go to a homecare company like Central Homecare all the sharps kit is provided. They have contracts with various clinics and you might not be able to go to one or the other with certain clinics. For instance when I did treatment my drugs package from Healthcare at Home through the clinic was £1200. So I rang Central Homecare and got it for £850 including sharps and delivery.
> 
> You save VAT through the home care companies as they do not have to pay VAT on medicines whereas pharmacies do for private scripts.


I'm a bit confused about this. I understand HAH has an 'arrangement' with CRGH. But what does it really mean? I was told I couldn't GET the drugs from the clinic, that if I wanted to use HAH, I'd need to call them directly (which I did and was then told to email). Please could you clarify? What do you mean by "...my drugs package from Healthcare at Home --through-- the clinic"? Would the clinic have given you the drugs?, maybe after you'd ordered them privately yourself (ie CRGH serves as distribution point)?

Meanwhile Pharmasure (a company who sells to individuals) says they can't sell to me because they have an arrangement with my clinic. But the clinic doesn't DISTRIBUTE drugs, do they?

Call me confused dot com.


----------



## kdb

Noteasy - Pharmasure supplies CRGH and CRGH keeps some meds in stock for when private patients need them at short notice.  CRGH also treats NHS patients so maybe Pharmasure supplies those too.  Plus of course the clinic would use lots of other medical supplies for the various procedures (male and female) so perhaps that's also another way Pharmasure has a relationship with the clinic.


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

If your clinic has an arrangement / contract with the clinic the clinic usually have a proforma that they tick and the doctor signs as a prescription and then you sign an agreement at the clinic and they fax the script off to the homecare company who deliver the items to you. You pay the clinic who no doubt take a cut of the money and the clinic pays the homecare company.

If you take a private script from the clinic and ring the same homecare company they have a contact with they will not supply you or quote you their ''normal'' prices. They will tell you to go back to the clinic.

However, if you ring another homecare company that does not have a contract with your clinic they can quote you their ''normal'' prices and you pay them directly having sent them your script directly. The clinic does not get a cut.


----------



## kdb

Eeeek, please help, just been told by ASDA they are out of stock of neupogen (after having paid them £500+ for it!) and no idea when it will be in stock again. 

Has anyone sourced the vials lately, and if so whereabouts from?

I need to start taking it in a week's time....



And I'll need to get a new script for it as ASDA has already dispensed other items on my original


----------



## noteasy

kdb said:


> Eeeek, please help, just been told by ASDA they are out of stock of neupogen (after having paid them £500+ for it!) and no idea when it will be in stock again.
> 
> Has anyone sourced the vials lately, and if so whereabouts from?
> 
> I need to start taking it in a week's time....
> 
> 
> 
> And I'll need to get a new script for it as ASDA has already dispensed other items on my original


Sorry I can't help kdb. This drug wasn't on my list so I have no idea. I did get a quick response from Alcura, however, when I queried various things about the meds I needed. I suggest emailing them Tuesday morning. Good luck.


----------



## Bumble Bus

Hi kdb,

Not as drastic as you but Asda could only supply 6 out of 7 of my orgalutran syringes.  They have given me an "IOU" for the missing one as they'd dispensed everything else too.  They assured me that it was their responsibility to get hold of the final one in time.  I haven't chased them yet but probably will give them a call today.

If I were you I would ring them.


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

Check with ASDA to see if they can phone the wholesaler to see if there is a supply problem.
If they can't help phone Amgen (Neupogen manufacturer) and ask them if there is a manufacturing problem.

Most hospitals with haematology/oncology department will stock Neupogen.

There are also other brands like Zarzio which we now use for most of our haematology patients as it is cheaper (but that could be a hospital contract negotiation). It is still filgrastim.

Another brand is Nivestim.

Are you taking it by injection? Just be very careful to be monitored. It is used to raise the white cells in cancer patients undergoing chemo who have no white cells left. In a normal patient it can raise the white cells massively. A friend on here her white cell count reached 50 (normal 10 and in moderate infection 20) and she was quite ill. She did end up with a baby, but she felt quite ill in pregnancy and she was being referred to haematologists as she had abnormal white cells in her blood.


----------



## kdb

Thanks Holly!  And belated congratulations on your pregnancy!!

Asda called me last night to say that their wholesaler will be able to confirm tomorrow @ noon whether they can supply.  In the meantime I have one vial left from my last cycle, and can source a couple extra from Lloyds Pharmacy to tide me over if the Asda supply is delayed.

Yes, am taking by injection and I will have a FBC done every seven days.  Last cycle my WBC didn't get above about 25-27 although I'll be on a higher dose this time so we'll see what happens and be sure to keep an eye on any dodgy symptoms.

Thank you so much again - it's great to have an expert on this thread   

xoxo


----------



## kdb

Hi Holly - am a bit confused re; VAT.  One Lloyds Pharmacy I spoke to quoted me the ex-VAT price (but then added on a £45 wholesale fee and another something-or-other £12 fee).  Another Lloyds said that because it is a private script I have to pay VAT.

On their website it says "Please note that prices quoted on our website are for prescriptions for humans (which are VAT exempt) and therefore the prices shown do not include VAT." ... but I remember one of your posts said that pharmacies *do* have to charge VAT (whereas I think homecare companies don't).

As the ex-VAT price is the same as Asda charges, I am totally unsure as to what the real deal should be!


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

I don't work in community. All drugs in hospital we pay VAT (seems weird to me as it is NHS) and have to charge VAT to private clients.
FP10 NHS Prescriptions from the GP and from hospital clinics sent to the community phamacy are VAT exempt to the NHS.
I thought community pharmacies did charge VAT on private prescriptions but I am not 100% sure. The odd shift I have done in community the computer works out the charge automatically.
Certainly Homecare companies there is a loop hole and they are VAT exempt.


----------



## mazv

Community pharmacies do have to charge VAT on private prescriptions (or at least they have to pay the tax man the equivalent amount). However they can charge what they like for the actual product, mark up etc.. so overall costs will vary between companies.

Best to shop around to get the best deal 

Maz x


----------



## Svetik

Hi ladies, can you please tell me what size needles we need for Zomacton, Pregnyl and Menopur? Do they all need 2ml syringes? I was told to get 21G and 26G needles but there seem to be different lengths of these ones on medisave. 26G are the brown ones for the injection and 21G are the green ones for mixing.  Is that right that it's the same mix needed for all three drugs? Thank you so much xx


----------



## kdb

Hi S, for anything you buy from Alcura they will supply the consUmables.

Same needles for Menopur and Pregnyl but you need a longer one for the Zomacton draw as vial is taller. Yes, 2ml syringes are best. I can check tonight when I'm home and give you the details. xo


----------



## kdb

Sorry for delay - these are the details of the needles I used:

Zomacton / Prontogest:
- draw - green - 21G x 2"
- jab - blue - 23G x 1 1/4"

Menopur / Pregnyl:
- draw - pink - 18G x 1 1/2"
- jab - yellow - 30G x 1/2" (tiny)

I'm sure I used green and brown for my first IVF but pink and yellow is what Alcura sent me this time.

TBH it doesn't matter what you use to draw except you definitely need the longer ones for Zomacton as the vial is quite tall.

If you'd rather buy brown as per the clinic's instructions then I'd go for 26G x 1/2":
http://www.medisave.co.uk/b-d-microlance-3-needles-brown-26g-x-05-inch-per-100-p-5114.html

Syringes = 2ml

You'll also want lots of alcohol swabs (cheapest on eBay), plus some small band-aids in case of bleeding.

Best of luck!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----

Thanks ladies for the earlier reply re; VAT. In the end ASDA came through with my order and they charged me the original ex-VAT price.

xoxo


----------



## Svetik

Thanks honey, DH is doing the inventory right now, recording how many of each colour needles we have, how many syringes, which pen is pre-filled etc... He is my dr D, so I told him he needs to investigate all our meds & equipment and let me know if he has any questions re what to do and HOW before I go to the baseline scan next week!


----------



## noteasy

Svetik: If my experience is anything to go by and unless your dosage is 75 iu (one vial), you should have plenty of needles & syringes; we were sent enough to cover each & every vial (plus a few extra). But we used 3 vials per injection which meant for every one we used we had two left over (same with diluting liquid--just throw those into your sharps bin). In our case, having extras meant we could use 2ml syringes for everything even though 1mls were sufficient...the 1ml plungers seemed stickier than the 2ml ones.

Good luck getting started with it all. It seems a bit daunting at first, looking at everything laid out thinking, "Wow, that's all going into my body" but it's exciting to start and feel you're 'moving.'


----------



## Svetik

THanks noteasy! Yep, definitely think we have enough sharps and the rest.... 
I am excited to start. HOw long did it take for AF to arrive once you stopped Primolut?


----------



## noteasy

Last pill I took was on a Fri evening. I started bleeding Tuesday ~4pm. And no real pre-period symptoms. Few mild signals Monday evening but nothing major. Very simple period. No cramps. Not heavy. Easier than usual.


----------



## kdb

Girls......... I just spoke to Asda re; Prontogest and they quoted £7 per 100mg plus a £20 handling fee (as they have to purchase direct from manufacturer).  There's also a 3-5 day lead time.

So not unexpectedly Rigcharm / Ali's is still the best deal for Prontogest (but I had to check with Asda as I have a Dr G script that includes Prontogest sitting with them already).


----------



## Mel

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=265831.msg5551998#new

Can I please remind members of the above thread and the warning that appears when you post in a thread.

It is Illegal to sell your drugs and any members who do not take notice of this will be banned.


----------



## TTC-Tania

Tracey how do I attach a spreadsheet? Thanks



tracyl247 said:


> Ladies - No1 rainbow princess has pulled this together and was keen that it was shared
> 
> 
> 
> No1 rainbow princess said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a list of commonly used drugs as promised....
> 
> If anything is not clear or not on the attached list then just call them on 020 8348 1912 or email them on [email protected]
> 
> Reena Pharmacy prices for fertility drugs - word doc attached
> 
> 
> 
> Hope it is helpful, as No1 rainbow princess states if you need further information please contact the pharmacy direct.
> 
> Take care
> 
> Tracy
Click to expand...


----------



## TTC-Tania

Menopur or Merional? I asked earlier and I am now wiser. It is chemically the same.

I was prescribed Merional but as I am not ordering from/via CRGH, the Dr has agreed for me to have Menopur.

My drugs are now costing me £1040 by ordering from fertility2u, Alcura and	Asda as opposed to total costs being:

CRGH/HAH: £1777 
Fertility2u:  £1487
Alcura:        £1092
Asda:        £1283

So if you are on similar meds, and dont want to go through different places ALCURA is most reasonable..
Pharmasure is also good but will not supply to CRGH patients privately as they have a contract with them.

The comparisons are for the below meds I need taking
Clexane
Crinone
Dexamethasone
Doxycycline 
Menopur
Pregnyl
Progynova
Suprefact Nasal
Voltarol
Zomacton


----------



## Jenso

Hi,

We are about to start our treatment at CRM at the end of the month. I have low AMH so the dosage of Gonal F will be high so the the cost of drugs will be high. When we went for our planning meeting the nurse just told me to pay for all the drugs when I come for my first scan on day 2 (I am doing short protocol) so does that mean that I will have to use their supplier?


----------



## Dudders

Perhaps ask on the CRM board Jenso.  I would have thought you're entitled to buy your drugs wherever you want though, so I'd give them a call anyway to get a list of drugs and doses so you can shop around x


----------



## morganna

not sure if already mentioned


i get meds from ali's chemist


02077909150


call and get their email and they will email you their prices
they are cheap


and cost £8 for next day delivery


M. xx


----------



## becs40

Thanks so much for these posts! We've just had our 2nd iicsi cycle fail and have always said we would give it 3 chances. So trying to do something positive and proactive I started ringing for quotes. The cheapest I found was pharmacy2u.com where if I buy them through quidco there's a 10% off code and 8.5% cashback bringing it down to £1466! Our last 2 cycles annoyingly we just got the drugs through the clinic at £2526!
Now just have to hope there isn't a problem with us buying them elsewhere as £1100 is way too much to ignore!


----------



## Jenso

Hi,
I was wondering if anyone could give any advice. I spoke to the clinic about getting drugs elsewhere and that was fine. I couldn't get a prescription until I have seen a doctor and they suggested mentioning it when I go in for the scan. Since I am on short protocol I will start the injections the day after the scan. Which will mean that I will have to buy from the clinic anyway. Any advice at all?


----------



## Dudders

You can either call up and hope they'll send you a prescription now, or if you have to wait until the day of the scan, just buy a couple of days worth of drugs and then get the rest elsewhere?


----------



## becs40

Jenso if you're on short protocol you start the drugs on day 2 of your cycle. I've not had a scan until about day 7-8 to check how the stimulation is going?  
The clinic have always had my drugs delivered a few days before my period is due so I have them ready then I just let them know when period starts so they can book the scan.


----------



## Jenso

I am going in on day 2 of my cycle to do a scan and if it all looks okay I will start injections then. I spoke to them today and I can just buy drugs for a few days and then check if I can the rest cheaper else where. Thanks!


----------



## becs40

Good luck Jenso. Very glad I've not had to have the scans during period, yuck! SP is great though, I had very little side effects and the time flies by.


----------



## fififi

Suggestions wanted as to where best to buy gestone 100mg from (or 50mg if can't get 100mg anymore)
And roughly how much does it tend to cost? Never had before and my clinic just said "it's lot more than cyclogest" soon idea what that means!!!

Also need clexane but forgotten the amounts.

Thanks x


----------



## Dudders

I paid £45 per 10 for Gestone from Asda.  If your Asda can get it, the 100mg is the same price as the 50mg, but they told me they could no longer get it.  Clexane was about £35 per 10 for 40mg also from Asda.  Healthcare at Home may also be worth a try x


----------



## fififi

Thanks Dudders - the nurse at my clinic wasnt sure if 100mg was still available or not. I'll start ringing round on Monday. Good to know that Asda can supply if price is similar to others.
Going to be more than I'd anticipated though as nurse had said about £6 a day.


----------



## kdb

Rigcharm Pharmacy (aka Ali's of Shadwell) may be able to source Gestone for you.  Otherwise they can supply 100mg Prontogest for about £6 per vial.  ASDA is usually the cheapest place for Clexane.  Best of luck


----------



## Tincancat

According to the supplier there is a manufacturing supply problem with Gestone 100mg it has not been available for a few years and they do not envisage making it again in the near future.  Gestone 50mg/1ml is available.  An alternative is Prontogest which is basically the same stuff  (Italian version) a bit more concentrated at 100mg in 1ml where as Gestone 100mg was in 2ml so basically less volume to inject into your bum!  Prontogest has no UK license so some UK doctors will not prescribe it, however it does have a European license and both Gestone and Prontogest are made in Italy - I believe at the same factory!

I have used both and not much difference between the 2 but due to long term difficulty with Gestone 100mg it might be better to get a script for Prontogest which works out cheaper than 2 vials of Gestonne each time.

Chemist Direct and Fertility2U do good prices on fertility medications.  Asda are indeed cheap but sometimes will not split boxes of 10 injections so you need a script for the whole lot where as Chemist Direct and Fertility2U will split boxes of injections.

Hope this helps


----------



## fififi

Thanks for detailed reply tincancat. My clinic unlikely to prescribe a unlicensed drug so guess it'll be the costlier 50mg option

Kdb - thanks to you too


----------



## Jelliebabe

Hey Ladies - how do you guys approach the pharmacy companies to get quotes?  Email, phone?  I cant see anything on ASDAs website to point me in the right direction.

Thanks
JB


----------



## fififi

Shops like Asda I tend to just telephone my local one and ask them to quote for a private fertility treatment script. The online companies - eg pharmasure - usually need an email request. I phone and get a name to send my email to.


----------



## Bumble Bus

Jelliebabe, I posted a list a few pages back. See top of page 152 of this thread. Asda have always quoted me on the phone and then order the drugs when I've taken my prescription into store and paid.

They've been cheapest for me but they couldn't get gestone  for me last time which was a pain.

Happy hunting.


----------



## Jelliebabe

Thanks Ladies!  WOWIE Quick work there!


----------



## Sushi Lover

Girls....  any tips on where to get cheap Puregon please?

Does anyone know how much Asda charge for a 900iu cartridge/pen?

xxx


----------



## fififi

Kirsty - just ring your nearest Asda & say you've a private script and see what they charge. I've always been able to get prices over phone though they won't order drugs until have the script there.

Xxxx


----------



## Sushi Lover

Thanks Fifi!


----------



## Sushi Lover

Asda....

*Puregon 900iu = £292
Menopur box of 10 x 75iu = £163 *

Result!!

Where can I get the Puregon Pen from? Does anyone know? Asda pharmacist didn't seem to know!


----------



## agate

copied from another thread "If you have a problem obtaining one of these or you are not supplied with one with your prescription then you should ask your pharmacist to email Merck Sharp and Dohme Direct on [email protected] and they will send a kit to your pharmacist for you to pick up.  

The pharmacist needs to email them their full postal address and you need to allow 2-3 days for it to be delivered. 
Note: they will not send direct to you as it is part of a prescribed medication order.  Also worth noting that when you hand in your prescription to your pharmacist that you should remind them that they should also supply the pen for administering the medication."


----------



## Sushi Lover

Thanks *Agate*.... The pharmacist said she couldn't get the pen and that the pharmaceutical company that produces Puregon said I should ask the clinic for one. So I emailed Maria at Serum and she's going to post one to me.. problem solved!


----------



## Guest

I order clomid without a prescription at 24tablets.com and it got me pregnant.  hope this helps


----------



## Jess81

Hi ladies, 
Wondering if anyone can help? We paid for Tx and are very lucky to have got our BFP I'm being told by the GP because we did private treatment any medication for that treatment needs to still be funded privately... Is this right? 

I can see why we have to pay for medication for Tx but now I'm pg surely this should be done on a normal prescription? They tried to charge me £180 for 20 gestone earlier! 

I've done a little call round and done a quick calculation and if they are adamant we have to pay for it all the meds will be £852!!! And that's from Asda they are by far the cheapest. 

Any advice would be greatly appreciated xx


----------



## fififi

Congrats on your BFP

Afraid that's the same policy my GP practice had when I got a BFP 2 years ago - my GP tried his hardest to get permission from what was PCT at time but without luck.
The justification was based on why I needed the medication. In my case I was only asking for cyclogest which is relatively cheap. I was told that the prescription could not be given as NHS one because the only reason I needed the additional progesterone was due to the fertility treatment. Had I got pregnant naturally my body would be providing the additional progesterone needed.

Sorry for not being bringer of better news but wish you every happiness with your ongoing pregnancy


----------



## Jess81

Thanks for your reply fififi, it's a pain isn't it... Stupid rules! Oh well it's not like I can stop having it so just going to have to go with it! Xx


----------



## fififi

Yep, have to say find most of rules around payment for fertility treatment frustrating. I've a GP who's on my side yet still struggle to get support for most of my needs.


----------



## Tincancat

Hi Ladies
Once you are under hospital care you will usually get it from the hospital if they think you need it.  GPs are just thinking of their pockets not your care.  Hospital doctors are more understanding.
TC x


----------



## Need2BaMum2014

Does anyone know how much menopur is at Asda. They have given us 3 different quotes for the meds. I need 72 x 75ui of menopur, the others are cheaper.  does anyone know how much Asda charge by the vial. First we got a quote around £400 now saying £1400. I thought Asda were the cheapest!!!


----------



## morganna

not sure if this will help but try Ali's Chemist 02077909150


----------



## Jelliebabe

Gosh My vials of Menopur were 1200.  I was on max stimms (450) and these lasted me two and a bit days!  Much easier than mixing loads of little ones up!


----------



## Soffy

Asda have today quoted me for 10 x 50ml GESTONE  .... £45 .. so a 10 day supply (injecting 100ml per day) is £90
and CLEXANE 10 x 20mg is £21.17


----------



## fififi

Unfortunately That seems standard price for gestone. I got all excited as Sainsburys told me that they only had 100 mg to order but when they contacted company to buy it from only 50mg available after all.

Hopefully that extra investment will be forgotten once you get BFP


----------



## 2ForJoy

Sorry to revive an old one!

Clinic have just told me I need to buy some cyclogest progesterone pesseries....where do you recommend? Anyone had any luck getting gp to do an nhs prescription for these? Thanks x


----------



## Bluefrog

2forjoy, i recently got some from ASDA at £12.96 per box of 15, hope this helps


----------



## Dudders

2ForJoy said:


> Sorry to revive an old one!
> 
> Clinic have just told me I need to buy some cyclogest progesterone pesseries....where do you recommend? Anyone had any luck getting gp to do an nhs prescription for these? Thanks x


Yes after my BFP last year my GP was kind enough to px progesterone for me - it's one of the cheaper things for ivf! No guarantees but it doesn't hurt to ask as the worst that is going to happen is they say no and you still have to buy it with a private px - so nothing to lose! And Asda would also be my first port of call to buy them.


----------



## PiePig

Can anyone give me am idea of current prices for clexane 40mg?


----------



## Dudders

British National Formulary shows £3.03 per so that should be the price from Asda - will have to be bought in multiples of 10 I suspect.


----------



## PiePig

Thanks Dudders, that's fab.


----------



## smartstuff

Hi Everyone,  

I have just received my drugs list and timetable from Dogus/Cyprus and it looks cheaper buying from them than buying from the Uk, £1095 instead of £1300, theres extra meds listed on the timetable for after egg collection day and some mention you take every day up to day 21 and another bit says take some of the extra ones until 12 weeks gestation - Do I have to buy these extra things when I get there on egg day or is that included in my ivf price

any advice would be great, thanks everyone


----------



## Cloudy

*Just to let you know this thread is now closed. The new thread, Part 2, can be found here:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=337251.0

Thank you!*


----------

